# Mexico City: The Place You Thought You Knew



## 009

awesome pics of an amazing city


----------



## capricorn2000

I'm quite interested with those heritage edifices like the cathedral in that plaza, the opera house and the other colonial buildings around that area. can you tell me how old are they? BTW, nice photos.


----------



## Gratteciel

*Thanks for your comments. More pics.*


Mexico City - Castillo de Chapultepec by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - Monumento a la Revolución by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, on Flickr


----------



## Gratteciel

capricorn2000 said:


> I'm quite interested with those heritage edifices like the cathedral in that plaza, the opera house and the other colonial buildings around that area. can you tell me how old are they? BTW, nice photos.


Thanks capricorn2000 for your comments and your likes; the cathedral was built in sections from 1573 to 1813. The Opera House "Palace of Fine Arts" the construction was undertaken by Italian architect Adamo Boari in 1904 and it was completed in 1934. Most of these historic buildings were constructed between the 16th and 20th centuries.

Thanks for visiting my thread.


----------



## Gratteciel

Ciudad de México - Paseo de la Reforma 222 by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Ciudad de México - Mexico City by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City Skyline by francerobert2001, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane

Surprisingly green..... Lovely city.


----------



## Rainbow Boy

openlyJane said:


> Surprisingly green..... Lovely city.



Well, it's located in a Valley.


----------



## Gratteciel

Ciudad de México - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Ciudad de México - Alameda Central by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Ciudad de México - Centro Histórico by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Ciudad de México - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, on Flickr


----------



## Gratteciel

Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Ciudad de México - Col. Roma by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Ciudad de México by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Ciudad de México - Parque México by francerobert2001, on Flickr


----------



## marlonbasman

beautiful fotos....nice depiction of the city's character.....pretty neat.


----------



## Gratteciel

Mexico City - Palacio de Bellas Artes by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - La Alameda by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, on Flickr


----------



## Gratteciel

Mexico City - Chapultepec by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - Castillo de Chapultepec by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - Castillo de Chapultepec by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, on Flickr


----------



## Gratteciel

Mexico City - Colonia Condesa by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - Castillo de Chapultepec by francerobert2001, on Flickr


----------



## Benonie

Beautiful pictures of an exciting Metropolis. Brings back good memories!


----------



## Gratteciel

Mexico City - Chapultepec by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - Centro Histórico by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Ciudad de México - La Alameda by francerobert2001, on Flickr


----------



## skyscraper 500

Amazing Pics!!
Beautiful City

:cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## danmartin1985

charming and what makes that are those colonial buildings....lovely.


----------



## aljuarez

These are some of the best pictures I've ever seen from my home town. ¡Gracias!


----------



## Gratteciel

*Thank you so much for your comments.*


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, on Flickr


5 de Mayo - Centro Histórico by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Ciudad de México - Col. Roma by francerobert2001, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane

I have to be honest and say I'd never given much thought at all to Mexico City; but your photos show it to be a lovely, lively and very appealing city.


----------



## Gratteciel

*Leonora Carrington - El Cocodrilo.*


Ciudad de México - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Ciudad de México - Parque España by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Ciudad de México - Saks Fifth Avenue by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, on Flickr


----------



## Goth

Laúd. "Carnaval de la Vida Méxicana" (Diego Rivera-1936) Palacio de Bellas Artes. México. (detalle) —










Vitral en el Casino Español, México DF. Uno de los palacios más hermosos de la Ciudad de México. Esta foto es bastante exclusiva ya que el lugar no se puede fotografiar. Me enteré después. Y el guarda no oyó el clic de la cámara.


----------



## Gratteciel

Mexico City - Colonia Condesa by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - Castillo de Chapultepec by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec by francerobert2001, on Flickr


----------



## Gratteciel

Mexico City - Museo Nacional de Arte MUNAL by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - Palacio Postal by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Ciudad de México - Chapultepec - Castillo by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City by francerobert2001, on Flickr


----------



## Gratteciel

Paseo de la Reforma - Restaurante Argentino by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City Skyline by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - Museo Nacional de Arte MUNAL by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - Castillo de Chapultepec by francerobert2001, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane

Lots of public art and monuments. Very nice!


----------



## Gratteciel

openlyJane said:


> Lots of public art and monuments. Very nice!


Thank you *Jane*. You are very kind and I really appreciate your comments.

Hi *AbidM*. Thank you for visiting my thread.


----------



## Gratteciel

Ciudad de México - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Ciudad de México - Museo Soumaya by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Paseo de la Reforma - Torre Mayor by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Paseo de la Reforma - 3 arrêts de bus by francerobert2001, on Flickr


----------



## Gratteciel

*Thank you so much 009 for visiting the thread and for all the "likes".* *Thank you everyone.*


Mexico City - Casino Español by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - Museo Nacional de Arte MUNAL by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - La Alameda by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - Hotel Genève by francerobert2001, on Flickr


----------



## skyscraper 500

:eek2::eek2::eek2::eek2::eek2::eek2::eek2:


----------



## 009

gratteciel said:


> *Thank you so much 009 for visiting the thread and for all the "likes".* *Thank you everyone.*



Your pics are awesome, I lived in Mexico City for two years and you have done an excellent job showcasing the magic of this often overlooked metropolis


----------



## skyscraper 500

:cheers::cheers: This thread has some amazing pics!! Gratteciel you are such a good photographer 




Lordloya said:


> Ciudad de México|Paseo de la Reforma.
> 
> 
> El Angel de la Independencia by Eliud92, on Flickr


----------



## Gratteciel

skyscraper 500 said:


> :cheers::cheers: This thread has some amazing pics!! Gratteciel you are such a good photographer


Thank you so much *skyscraper 500* for always supporting my thread.


----------



## Gratteciel

Mexico City - La Alameda by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - Castillo de Chapultepec by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - Skyline by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Ciudad de México - Museo Soumaya by francerobert2001, on Flickr


----------



## 1a7aro

Magic!


----------



## Gratteciel

*Urban Life*

*Parade*


Ciudad de México - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, on Flickr

*Yoga Lessons*


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma - Yoga by francerobert2001, on Flickr

*Dancing in the street*


Ciudad de México - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, on Flickr

*Walking*

Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, on Flickr


----------



## Salazar Rick

Beautiful and awesome!!!


----------



## Gratteciel

Salazar Rick said:


> Beautiful and awesome!!!


*Thank you my friend.*



Ciudad de México - El Ángel by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Ciudad de México - Mexico City by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Ciudad de México - Centro Histórico by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Ciudad de México - Col. Condesa by francerobert2001, on Flickr


----------



## Gratteciel

Mexico City - Centro Histórico by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - Castillo de Chapultepec by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma - Fuente de la Diana by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Ciudad de México - Chapultepec by francerobert2001, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane

Love the red ochre coloured building with the beautiful window ornamentation. Very Mexican.


----------



## skyscraper 500

gratteciel said:


> Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Nice shot :cheers:


----------



## openlyJane

Some great modern architecture too; and I like those cylindrical towers above the bridge.


----------



## Gratteciel

Assemblage23 said:


> So proud of our Capital City. Most people have no idea what they're missing until they visit it.
> 
> Your pics are awesome, thanks for sharing.





pwright1 said:


> One of the world's most beautiful cities imo. Lovely pics.





skyscraper 500 said:


> Nice shot :cheers:


*Thank you so much for visiting in and for commenting. Thank you everyone.*



openlyJane said:


> Some great modern architecture too; and I like those cylindrical towers above the bridge.


*Hello Jane, I really appreciate the interest you have shown in my city*: Those twin towers were designed by the renowned architectural firm of Cesar Pelli (best known as designer of the 1998 Petronas Towers in Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia). 



Mexico City - Centro Histórico by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Ciudad de México by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - Polanco - Parque Lincoln by francerobert2001, on 


Mexico City Skyline by francerobert2001, on Flickr


----------



## Gratteciel

Mexico City - Centro Histórico by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - Centro Histórico by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - Palacio Postal by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - Estela y Castillo de Chapultepec by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - Centro Histórico by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - Centro Histórico by francerobert2001, on Flickr

* Campaign to overcome breast cancer.*


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, on Flickr


----------



## Doug_ata

Incredible city! I'm really surprised!
Congratulations for the thread. kay:


----------



## Gratteciel

Doug_ata said:


> Incredible city! I'm really surprised!
> Congratulations for the thread. kay:


Thank you very much *Doug_ata*; I'm glad you like it.

*San Ángel*

*San Ángel is a neighborhood of Mexico City, located in the southwest. It was recently named "Magic Neighborhood" by Secretary of Tourism.*


Mexico City - San Ángel by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - San Ángel by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - San Ángel by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - San Ángel by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - San Ángel by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - San Ángel by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - San Ángel by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - San Ángel by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - San Ángel by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - San Ángel by francerobert2001, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane

San Angel looks like a lovely neighbourhood. Any more pictures?


----------



## Gratteciel

openlyJane said:


> San Angel looks like a lovely neighbourhood. Any more pictures?


*Gladly *

*San Ángel remained a rural community until the 19th and 20th centuries, when the area joined urban sprawl of Mexico City.*



Mexico City - San Ángel by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - San Ángel by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - San Ángel by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - San Ángel by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - San Ángel by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - San Ángel by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - San Ángel by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - San Ángel by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - San Ángel by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - San Ángel by francerobert2001, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane

Very nice!


----------



## Gratteciel

Mexico City - Museo de Arte Popular by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - Av. Juárez - Museo Memoria y Tolerancia by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma - La Diana by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - Palacio de Bellas Artes by francerobert2001, on Flickr


----------



## DWest

lovely....I particularly like the old designed buildings and yes, the city is quite vibrant.


----------



## scarer

I would like to be in paseo de la reforma!


----------



## hacci

Gratt, what a MASTER in photography!!!!!!! Te felicito y admiro todas tus fotos.


----------



## Gratteciel

DWest said:


> lovely....I particularly like the old designed buildings and yes, the city is quite vibrant.


Tnak you for visiting this thread and for your kind words.



scarer said:


> I would like to be in paseo de la reforma!


It is a great boulevard, indeed.



hacci said:


> Gratt, what a MASTER in photography!!!!!!! Te felicito y admiro todas tus fotos.


Thank you very much my friend.


Mexico City - Palacio de Bellas Artes by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - Museo de Arte Popular by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - Museo de Arte Popular by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - Av. Juárez - Museo Memoria y Tolerancia by francerobert2001, on Flickr


----------



## Salazar Rick

Me fascinaron las de San Angel, no puedo creer q no conozca aún ese barrio!!!

Amazing urban street life!


----------



## charliewong90

beautiful city..the old colonial structures perfectly blend the nice modern scrapers.


----------



## Gratteciel

^^ 

*Ricky:* you should visit San Ángel, you're going to love it.

Thank you very much *Charliewong90*. I really appreciate your comment.




Mexico City - San Ángel by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma - University Club by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - Museo de Arte Popular by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Ciudad de México - Centro Histórico by francerobert2001, on Flickr


----------



## Gratteciel

Mexico City - Museo de Arte Popular by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - Torre Latino by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - Plaza Residences by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Ciudad de México - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, on Flickr


----------



## Gratteciel

Thank you all for the views and the "likes".

*Urban Life*


Mexico City - Centro Histórico by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Ciudad de México - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Ciudad de México - Carrera Office Max by francerobert2001, on Flickr


----------



## paul62

Such a vibrant & colourful city. Nice updates.


----------



## Gratteciel

paul62 said:


> Such a vibrant & colourful city. Nice updates.


*Thank you for your kind comments Paul. Thank you everyone for the views, likes and comments.
*


Mexico City - Reforma 222 by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - Avenida Juárez by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - Centro Histórico by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - Museo de Arte Popular by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - San Ángel by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - Palacio de Bellas Artes by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - Museo de Arte Popular by francerobert2001, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane

I think this thread will have been something of a revelation to many people, who had most likely never really considered Mexico City before. Well done!


----------



## Zenith

Well I used to live there, and I am back in a few months. I will let my blog post describe some elements of it.

https://thezenithblog.wordpress.com/2015/02/24/mexico-city-an-extreme-sport/


----------



## Gratteciel

openlyJane said:


> I think this thread will have been something of a revelation to many people, who had most likely never really considered Mexico City before. Well done!


Thank you very much for those kind words* Jane*. It means a lot to me.



Zenith said:


> Well I used to live there, and I am back in a few months. I will let my blog post describe some elements of it.


I read your blog and I entirely agree *Zenith*. Mexico City may be an extreme sport; you can hate it or love it or both at once, if you live there. :lol:

Thanks for sharing.

*The Palace of Fine Arts*


Mexico City - The Palace of Fine Arts by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - Centro Histórico - Palacio de Bellas Artes by francerobert2001, on Flickr

*The Museum of the Palace of Fine Arts permanently exhibits 17 murals by seven national artists, made between 1928 and 1963: Diego Rivera, José Clemente Orozco, David Alfaro Siqueiros, Rufino Tamayo, Jorge González Camarena, Manuel Rodríguez Lozano, and Roberto Montenegro.*

*Allow me to show you some of them.*


Mexico City - Palacio de Bellas Artes by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - Palacio de Bellas Artes by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - Palacio de Bellas Artes by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - Palacio de Bellas Artes by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - Palacio de Bellas Artes by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - Palacio de Bellas Artes by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - Palacio de Bellas Artes by francerobert2001, on Flickr


----------



## paul62

So full of life. Excellent captures.


----------



## Gratteciel

*Thank you Paul. *


Mexico City - Avenida Juárez by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - Museo de Arte Popular by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - Av. Juárez - Museo Memoria y Tolerancia by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - San Ángel by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - Castillo de Chapultepec by francerobert2001, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane

Frieda Kahlo was from Mexico City wasn't she? Is there a special gallery dedicated to her, or anything similar?


----------



## aljuarez

Hola, Jane

You can see Frida's work in the Museum of MOdern Art in Chaputepec Park, her Blue House in Coyoacán, the Dolores Olmedo Museum (patron and model of Diego Rivera's) in the far South of town, and of course in major museums around the world.


----------



## paul62

If I had no commitments and I could find an inexpensive way to get to Mexico City, I wouldn`t hesitate in spending a month or two there.

This has become another one of my favourite threads.


----------



## Gratteciel

openlyJane said:


> Frieda Kahlo was from Mexico City wasn't she? Is there a special gallery dedicated to her, or anything similar?


She was born on July 6, 1907, in Coyocoán, Mexico City. 



paul62 said:


> If I had no commitments and I could find an inexpensive way to get to Mexico City, I wouldn`t hesitate in spending a month or two there.
> 
> This has become another one of my favourite threads.


Whenever you come, you will be very welcome.


----------



## BrickellResidence

WOW Amazing Thread!!! Made me fall in love with my hometown again


----------



## Gratteciel

^^  Thank you very much *brickellresidence* for visiting the thread and for your nice comment.

*Elder's Garden*


Mexico City - Chapultepec - Elder's Garden by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - Museo de Arte Popular by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - Museo Nacional de Antropología by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - Polanco by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - Museo de Arte Popular by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, on Flickr


----------



## hacci

This is amazing. Makes everything that I'm used to see look amazing as it was the first time I saw it.


----------



## Gratteciel

^^ *Thank you my friend.*


Mexico City - Museo de Arte Popular by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - Polanco - Parque Lincoln by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - Centro Histórico by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - Museo Nacional de Arte MUNAL by francerobert2001, on Flickr


----------



## capricorn2000

splendid city and what makes me loving it more are those beautiful colonial buildings (the city is lucky it never experienced any war that could destroy those buildings unlike Manila, Philippines) and also those collection of fine arts - paintings and sculptures. I'm a big fan of art museums, I've seen some of the big ones in Europe. I read/heard somewhere long time ago (if my memory serves me right) that Mexico has some collection of Spanish artists', like accumulation of paintings during the colonial era or even after ...can you confirm this and if possible, show us photos of those priceless art? like Goya and Velasquez to name a couple.
muchos gratias amigo.


----------



## Coyotl

Gratt:
Wow, so great!
I can't say anything else...
Sergio Buentello


----------



## Coyotl

Jus...
Have a nice week end...


----------



## Bosi

capricorn2000 said:


> splendid city and what makes me loving it more are those beautiful colonial buildings (the city is lucky it never experienced any war that could destroy those buildings unlike Manila, Philippines) and also those collection of fine arts - paintings and sculptures. I'm a big fan of art museums, I've seen some of the big ones in Europe. I read/heard somewhere long time ago (if my memory serves me right) that Mexico has some collection of Spanish artists', like accumulation of paintings during the colonial era or even after ...can you confirm this and if possible, show us photos of those priceless art? like Goya and Velasquez to name a couple.
> muchos gratias amigo.


While we didn't have someone directly invade/bomb us, we did have a pretty nasty revolution in the early 1900's that compromised our historical center and its traditional roots. You can see some pre-revolutionary pictures and you'll know what I'm talking about. Not to mention the modernist tendency which followed the event that replaced many beautiful buildings with glass boxes and simplified existing projects. :nuts: 

As for the art Mexico City has an insane amount of Museums, you are bound to find some of everything eventually :lol:. Not really the expert here.


----------



## Benonie

Great updates, beautiful Mexican art! kay:

I remember the stunning University Library, any pictures of that iconic jewel?


----------



## Gratteciel

capricorn2000 said:


> splendid city and what makes me loving it more are those beautiful colonial buildings (the city is lucky it never experienced any war that could destroy those buildings unlike Manila, Philippines) and also those collection of fine arts - paintings and sculptures. I'm a big fan of art museums, I've seen some of the big ones in Europe. I read/heard somewhere long time ago (if my memory serves me right) that Mexico has some collection of Spanish artists', like accumulation of paintings during the colonial era or even after ...can you confirm this and if possible, show us photos of those priceless art? like Goya and Velasquez to name a couple.
> muchos gratias amigo.


*Hi Capricorn2000*. Muchas Gracias a ti amigo. Thank you very much for your interest. Some Mexico City's museums (Soumaya Museum - Museo Nacional de San Carlos, among others) feature European artists from the 15th to the 20th centuries, such as Rodin, Salvador Dalí, Pablo Picasso, Leonardo da Vinci, Pierre-Auguste Renoir, Joan Miró, Vincent van Gogh, Henri Matisse, Claude Monet, Bartolomé Esteban Murillo, El Greco, and Tintoretto.

*"Las Lágrimas de San Pedro" El Greco, Soumaya Museum*


Ciudad de México - Museo Soumaya by francerobert2001, on Flickr




Coyotl said:


> Gratt:
> Wow, so great!
> I can't say anything else...
> Sergio Buentello


*Thank you so much my friend.*



Benonie said:


> Great updates, beautiful Mexican art! kay:
> 
> I remember the stunning University Library, any pictures of that iconic jewel?


*Thank you very much Benoni.*
I totally agree, the Central library (UNAM) is a jewel. The outside of the library building is covered with various murals. I will post some pictures soon.


----------



## Gratteciel

Benonie said:


> Great updates, beautiful Mexican art! kay:
> 
> *I remember the stunning University Library, any pictures of that iconic jewel?*



*National Autonomous University of Mexico*

*University City: UNAM's main campus.*

*Designed by architects Mario Pani and Enrique del Moral, it encloses the Olympic Stadium, about 40 faculties and institutes, the Cultural Center, an ecological reserve, the Central Library, and some museums.*


Mexico City - National Autonomous University of Mexico by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - National Autonomous University of Mexico by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - National Autonomous University of Mexico - Central Library by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - National Autonomous University of Mexico - Central Library by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - National Autonomous University of Mexico - Central Library by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - National Autonomous University of Mexico by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - National Autonomous University of Mexico by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - National Autonomous University of Mexico - Central Library by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - National Autonomous University of Mexico by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - National Autonomous University of Mexico - Central Library by francerobert2001, on Flickr


----------



## Gratteciel

*National Autonomous University of Mexico*

*University City: UNAM's main campus.*


Mexico City - National Autonomous University of Mexico by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - National Autonomous University of Mexico by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - National Autonomous University of Mexico - Olympic Stadium by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - National Autonomous University of Mexico - Olympic Stadium by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - National Autonomous University of Mexico - Central Library by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - National Autonomous University of Mexico by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - National Autonomous University of Mexico by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - National Autonomous University of Mexico - Central Library by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - National Autonomous University of Mexico - Central Library by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - National Autonomous University of Mexico by francerobert2001, on Flickr


----------



## BARLACH

Excelente trabajo fotográfico , realmente muestras la esencia de esta gran ciudad. Como dato adicional , el mural de la biblioteca central no es de pintura , esta hecho por cientos de piedras de diferentes colores que conforman un mural donde se muestran dos cosmogonías diferentes, saludos y larga vida al thread.:banana:


----------



## Gratteciel

BARLACH said:


> Excelente trabajo fotográfico , realmente muestras la esencia de esta gran ciudad. Como dato adicional , el mural de la biblioteca central no es de pintura , *esta hecho por cientos de piedras de diferentes colores* *que conforman un mural* donde se muestran dos cosmogonías diferentes, saludos y larga vida al thread.:banana:


The mural was made just out of thousands of colored tiles brought from many different parts of the country because a large number of colors were needed for the construction.

Thank you very much *BARLACH* for the information and for you nice comment.


----------



## openlyJane

Mexico City has lots of bold and distinctive public art. Very nice!


----------



## Gratteciel

openlyJane said:


> Frieda Kahlo was from Mexico City wasn't she? *Is there a special gallery dedicated to her, or anything similar?*





aljuarez said:


> Hola, Jane
> 
> You can see Frida's work in the Museum of MOdern Art in Chaputepec Park,* her Blue House in Coyoacán*, the Dolores Olmedo Museum (patron and model of Diego Rivera's) in the far South of town, and of course in major museums around the world.


*Museo Frida Kahlo - Frida Kahlo's Blue House*


Mexico City - Coyoacán - The Frida Kahlo Museum by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - Coyoacán - The Frida Kahlo Museum by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - Coyoacán - The Frida Kahlo Museum by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - Coyoacán - The Frida Kahlo Museum by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - Coyoacán - The Frida Kahlo Museum by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - Coyoacán - The Frida Kahlo Museum by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - Coyoacán - The Frida Kahlo Museum by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - Coyoacán - The Frida Kahlo Museum by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - Coyoacán - The Frida Kahlo Museum by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - Coyoacán - The Frida Kahlo Museum by francerobert2001, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane

Thanks for showing us the Frieda Kahlo museum.


----------



## Gratteciel

openlyJane said:


> Thanks for showing us the Frieda Kahlo museum.


*My pleasure, Jane *

Thank you *009* for visiting in and for the "likes".



Mexico City - Av. Juárez - Museo Memoria y Tolerancia by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - Coyoacán - INBA Escuela Superior de Música by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Ciudad de México - Mexico City by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - Museo de Arte Popular by francerobert2001, on Flickr


----------



## Gratteciel

*Urban Life*


Mexico City - Avenida Insurgentes by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - Coyoacán by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - Coyoacán by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec by francerobert2001, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane

Hey, you're having a Beatles festival, I see......


----------



## LA fierce

After searching here and there, subforum after subforum, I finally got here!!! I made it!!! Gracias por la invitacion gratt! Muy buen hilo.
I'm very glad you're showing the hidden treasures of the many times under estimated Mexico City! 
Ladies and gentlemen, this the great capital of Latin America's second largest economy! 
:rock:


----------



## Gratteciel

openlyJane said:


> Hey, you're having a Beatles festival, I see......


*One more reason for visiting Mexico City :lol:*



LA fierce said:


> After searching here and there, subforum after subforum, I finally got here!!! I made it!!! Gracias por la invitacion gratt! Muy buen hilo.
> I'm very glad you're showing the hidden treasures of the many times under estimated Mexico City!
> Ladies and gentlemen, this the great capital of Latin America's second largest economy!
> :rock:


*Welcome my dear friend!*


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, on Flickr


----------



## Benonie

gratteciel said:


> *Thank you very much Benoni.*
> I totally agree, the Central library (UNAM) is a jewel. The outside of the library building is covered with various murals. I will post some pictures soon.


Thank you very much for posting this pictures. kay:

We also attended a soccer match at the Olympic stadium you show us: the 'U.N.A.M./Pumas' against 'America'/Aguilas' or something like that.




Memories, memories, great memories!


----------



## Gratteciel

Benonie said:


> Thank you very much for posting this pictures. kay:
> 
> We also attended a soccer match at the Olympic stadium you show us: the 'U.N.A.M./Pumas' against 'America'/Aguilas' or something like that.
> 
> 
> Memories, memories, great memories!


I'm so glad these pictures bring back some good memories to you. kay:


----------



## LA fierce

^^
I think I would go for Pumas...!!!  :cheer:


----------



## Gratteciel

Mexico City - Coyoacán by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - Coyoacán by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - Avenida Juárez by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma - La Diana by francerobert2001, on Flickr


----------



## LA fierce

Thanks for the pics gratteciel. Me gusto mucho la primera!


----------



## Gratteciel

Mexico City - Coyoacán by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Ciudad de México - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City Skyline by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - Coyoacán by francerobert2001, on Flickr


----------



## LA fierce

^^
Maravillosa la Ciudad de Mexico!


----------



## Gratteciel

LA fierce said:


> ^^
> Maravillosa la Ciudad de Mexico!


Thank you my friend.


Mexico City - Centro Histórico by francerobert2001, on Flickr


----------



## diddyD

Amazing pics - very nice.


----------



## Ofeck

Muy buenos fotos, grande ciudad, quiero visitarlo en futuro.


----------



## Gratteciel

diddyD said:


> Amazing pics - very nice.


Thank you very much *diddyD* kay:



Ofeck said:


> Muy buenos fotos, grande ciudad, quiero visitarlo en futuro.


Thank you for visiting this thread *Ofeck*. 


Mexico City Skyline by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Ciudad de México - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - Colonia Roma by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Ciudad de México - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - Mexico Park by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec Castle by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - Coyoacán - National Museum of Popular Cultures by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - Skyline by francerobert2001, on Flickr


----------



## Gratteciel

Mexico City - Col. Roma by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - Jumex Museum by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - Coyoacán by francerobert2001, on Flickr


----------



## Benonie

Wow. Impressive! Which mountain is this and what's its height?


----------



## Salazar Rick

Really some impressive images!!!

Muy buenas pics gratt!


----------



## openlyJane

Spectacular mountain scenery.


----------



## LA fierce

Benonie said:


> Wow. Impressive! Which mountain is this and what's its height?


I believe that's the Iztaccihuatl Volcano, and its height is about 5,300 meters above sea level. There's another major volcano called Popocatepetl which can also be seen from certain parts in the city. The view of these two volcanoes is just impressive!


----------



## Gratteciel

Benonie said:


> Wow. Impressive! Which mountain is this and what's its height?


The *Popocatepetl* is an active volcano. It is the second highest peak in Mexico. 5,426 m (17,802 ft). It can be seen from Mexico City only on clear days. I took this picture last Monday.
Unfortunately, the Iztaccihuatl was covered by clouds. 



Salazar Rick said:


> Really some impressive images!!!
> 
> Muy buenas pics gratt!


Thank you my friend.



openlyJane said:


> Spectacular mountain scenery.


Thank you *Jane* for all your nice comments!


----------



## Gratteciel

LA fierce said:


> I believe that's the Iztaccihuatl Volcano, and its height is about 5,300 meters above sea level. There's another major volcano called Popocatepetl which can also be seen from certain parts in the city. The view of these two volcanoes is just impressive!


*Hello dear friend*.


----------



## LA fierce

^^
So the volcano shown on the pic is the Popo and not the Itzaccihuatl??? 
Greetings to you my wonderful friend gratt!


----------



## Gratteciel

LA fierce said:


> ^^
> So the volcano shown on the pic is the Popo and not the Itzaccihuatl???
> Greetings to you my wonderful friend gratt!


:lol: The one on my pics is The Popocatepetl. I couldn't see the other one (Benonie's link). I don't know why. 

I send you a big hug.


----------



## LA fierce

gratteciel said:


> :lol: The one on my pics is The Popocatepetl. I couldn't see the other one (Benonie's link). I don't know why. I send you a big hug.


----------



## Gratteciel

Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec Castle by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - Museum of Modern Art by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - San Ángel by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - Centro Histórico by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - Museo Nacional de Antropología by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - Xochimilco by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City Skyline by francerobert2001, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Mexico city :cheers:


----------



## LA fierce

Beautiful images from Mexico City, thanks gratt!


----------



## shik2005

Impressive city, magnificent views, various scenes. I like your photos. I can see distinct haze on many outdoor shots - it's due to weather conditions?


----------



## Gratteciel

^^ *Shik2005* Thank you very much for watching the whole thread. That means a lot to me. 

The haze might be due to weather conditions or a little bit of pollution. Thanks again. 



Centro Histórico - Estatua Viviente by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - Desfile 16 de septiembre 2014 by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec Castle by francerobert2001, on Flickr


----------



## Gratteciel

christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates from Mexico city :cheers:





LA fierce said:


> Beautiful images from Mexico City, thanks gratt!





shik2005 said:


> Impressive city, magnificent views, various scenes. I like your photos. I can see distinct haze on many outdoor shots - it's due to weather conditions?


Thank you for taking the time to visit Mexico City's thread, and for your nice comments.


----------



## Gratteciel

Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - Centro Histórico - Palacio de la Autonomía by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Ciudad de México - Centro Histórico by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, on Flickr


----------



## paul62

:applause: Fantastic, and wow, that beautiful mountain.


----------



## Gratteciel

^^^^ *Thank you very much Paul.*


Mexico City - Chapultepec Castle by francerobert2001, on Flickr

*The aqueduct built by the Aztecs during the Tenochtitlan era. *


Mexico City - Chapultepec Aqueduct by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - Coyoacán by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - Museo de Arte Popular by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - Museo Nacional de Arte MUNAL by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Ciudad de México - Centro Histórico by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Ciudad de México - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Once again awesome, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## openlyJane

Love the art work in the first shot. I have a friend who has very recently returned from a stay in Mexico. She visited Tenochitlan several times, including at night when she and her group underwent a shamanic journey in the manner of Carlos Casteneda. She is an artist - and also really loves Frieda Kahlo....

Love the image of Aztec aqueduct....


----------



## Gratteciel

christos-greece said:


> ^^ Once again awesome, very nice updates :cheers:


Thank you very much *Christos*.



openlyJane said:


> Love the art work in the first shot. I have a friend who has very recently returned from a stay in Mexico. She visited Tenochitlan several times, including at night when she and her group underwent a shamanic journey in the manner of Carlos Casteneda. She is an artist - and also really loves Frieda Kahlo....
> 
> Love the image of Aztec aqueduct....


Hi *Jane*. Thank you so much for your interest. Carlos Castañeda has published several books about Tolteca Mastery. That's very interesting!


*Santa Fe* is one of Mexico City's major business and residential districts.


Mexico City - Santa Fe by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - Santa Fe by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - Santa Fe by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - Santa Fe by francerobert2001, on Flickr


----------



## Rainbow Boy

Great images, as usual.

You make me want to go out and visit all those places you've posted.

BTW, it would be nice if you could take more pics of La Roma, there are many lovely streets in that neighborhood.


----------



## LA fierce

Magnificent images of Santa Fe business district, and I also have some requests gratteciel, how about some pics from Interlomas and Bosques de las Lomas...?


----------



## skyscraper 500

NICE!!

:cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## DánielCR

nice updates :cheers:


----------



## AbidM

Is Mexico going through an Art boom? Contemporary art seems to be every where, art booms are epic.


----------



## LA fierce

^^
Contemporary art is nothing new in Mexico! Mexico is home of some of the most recognized artists in the world.
Mexico has also contributed to the world with very known painters and writers!


----------



## ProudAfrican88

Undoubtedly, Spain was transplanted in the Americas there, but really a nice and alluring place.


----------



## christos-greece

Indeed great, very nice updates :applause:


----------



## Gratteciel

Rainbow Boy said:


> Great images, as usual.
> 
> You make me want to go out and visit all those places you've posted.
> 
> BTW, it would be nice if you could take more pics of La Roma, there are many lovely streets in that neighborhood.


Thank you so much *Rainbow Boy* for your comments. I will post more pics from "La Roma" soon.



skyscraper 500 said:


> NICE!!
> 
> :cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers:


Thank you *Skyscraper500*.



DánielCR said:


> nice updates :cheers:


Thanks a lot *Dániel*. 



AbidM said:


> Is Mexico going through an Art boom? Contemporary art *seems to be every where*, art booms are epic.


Thank you *AbidM*. Mexico City’s contemporary art scene is very important. MUAC (2008) and Jumex Museum (2013) are two impressive contemporary art museums "recently" opened in Mexico City.



ProudAfrican88 said:


> Undoubtedly, Spain was transplanted in the Americas there, but really a nice and alluring place.


Thank you for visiting this thread and for your comments *ProudAfrican88*.



christos-greece said:


> Indeed great, very nice updates :applause:


I really appreciate your nice comments *Christos*.


----------



## Gratteciel

LA fierce said:


> Magnificent images of Santa Fe business district, and I also have some requests gratteciel, how about some pics from Interlomas and Bosques de las Lomas...?


Thank you my friend. I have currently only these ones from Bosques. I've already posted some pics from Interlomas on page 1 or 2. 


Mexico City - Bosques de las Lomas by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - Bosques de las Lomas by francerobert2001, on Flickr


*Santa Fe*


Mexico City - Santa Fe by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - Santa Fe by francerobert2001, on Flickr


----------



## LA fierce

^^
Thank you gratteciel, Bosques is a lovely neighborhood! 
Based on the pictures posted, I can only say that this is one of my top neighborhoods... :uh:


----------



## Gratteciel

Mexico City - Santa Fe by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec Castle by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - Santa Fe by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - Desfile 16 de septiembre de 2014 by francerobert2001, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Once again great, very nice updates from Mexico city :cheers:


----------



## Gratteciel

Ciudad de México - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - Santa Fe by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Ciudad de México - Chapultepec by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Ciudad de México - Carrera Office Max by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City Skyline by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - Centro Histórico by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - Av. Juárez by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Ciudad de México - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - Santa Fe by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - Coyoacán - The Frida Kahlo Museum by francerobert2001, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane

Mexico city is_ big_....


----------



## paul62

Fantastic stuff Gratteciel. As long as you keep on posting, I will keep on viewing.


----------



## madonnagirl

wow, wonderful photos....you've shown the color and character of your city...splendid.


----------



## diddyD

Cool update.


----------



## Gratteciel

paul62 said:


> Fantastic stuff Gratteciel. As long as you keep on posting, I will keep on viewing.


Thank you *Paul*, it's very nice of you to say that.



madonnagirl said:


> wow, wonderful photos....you've shown the color and character of your city...splendid.


Thank you *madonnagirl*. I really appreciate your nice comment.



diddyD said:


> Cool update.


Thanks *diddyD*, I'm glad you like it.



Mexico City - Santa Fe by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - Santa Fe by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - Santa Fe by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - Santa Fe by francerobert2001, on Flickr


----------



## Benonie

Beautiful updates!


----------



## LA fierce

^^ 
For the international visitors, the last picture posted is an underground shopping center, and it is called Garden Santa Fe... 
That place is just a marvel!!! :drool: 
BTW, great pics of Sante Fe! :uh:


----------



## martin15

MEXICO CITY opcorn:


----------



## falp6

I really have to go Mexico D.F. :cheers: Amazing pics!


----------



## Gratteciel

Mexico City - Santa Fe by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - Santa Fe by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Ciudad de México - La Alameda by francerobert2001, on Flickr


----------



## LA fierce

^^
mg:
Did you take those pictures gratteciiel? I don't even know what to say.. oh yes I do... I'm shocked!!! :uh: :eek2:


----------



## maikrdam

nice!


----------



## Gratteciel

*Thank you everyone for your views, likes and comments.* 


Mexico City - Chapultepec Castle by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - Santa Fe by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - 5 de Mayo Avenue by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - Regina Street by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - Academia Nacional de San Carlos by francerobert2001, on Flickr


----------



## paul62

This here is beautiful.


----------



## LA fierce

Beautiful images of the largest city in Latin America!


----------



## Gratteciel

Mexico City - Skyline by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - Centro Histórico by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - Franz Mayer Museum by francerobert2001, on Flickr

*New James Bond film production.*


Mexico City - "Spectre" The new James Bond film production by francerobert2001, on Flickr


----------



## Weissenberg

Great pictures! I always knew Mexico City was a lovely place! But, I can't get rid of the feeling that you're only showing us a small fracture of this metropolis. Any chance of us getting to see some people's neighborhoods?


----------



## Bon Vivant

AbidM said:


> Is Mexico going through an Art boom? Contemporary art seems to be every where, art booms are epic.


^^

Your perception is correct. 

Recently spanish famous newspaper _EL PAIS_ published a special report about art booming in Mèxico City. :cheers:


----------



## Rainbow Boy

Weissenberg said:


> Great pictures! I always knew Mexico City was a lovely place! But, I can't get rid of the feeling that you're only showing us a small fracture of this metropolis. Any chance of us getting to see some people's neighborhoods?


He's shown some people's neighborhoods already, such as Condesa, Roma, San Angel, Coyoacan and Polanco. But it would be nice to see more pictures.

There are some other cool neighborhoods as well that have not been shown. Napoles, San Rafel, Santa Maria la Ratera, Del Valle. 

I guess he lives near the central area and has no time to move thoughout the city.


----------



## Gratteciel

Weissenberg said:


> Great pictures! I always knew Mexico City was a lovely place! But, I can't get rid of the feeling that you're only showing us a small fracture of this metropolis. Any chance of us getting to see some people's neighborhoods?


Thank you very much *Weissenberg* for your interest in Mexico City. You're right; this thread shows only a tiny part of the metropolis. Mexico City has a lot of people's neighborhoods: Beautiful, traditional, middle-class, poor neighborhoods and slums. 

I show the places where I usually go for my weekends and some tourist attractions that locals love. That's the purpose of this thread.

I will post more people's neighborhoods soon, so please keep visiting this thread. 

*Tlatelolco is the largest apartment complex in México and second largest on America after Co-Op City of Bronx, New York.*


Mexico City - Skyline by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - Skyline by francerobert2001, on Flickr

*More pics.*


Mexico City - Centro Histórico by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - Franz Mayer Museum by francerobert2001, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane

Weissenberg said:


> Great pictures! I always knew Mexico City was a lovely place! But, I can't get rid of the feeling that you're only showing us a small fracture of this metropolis. Any chance of us getting to see some people's neighborhoods?


This is Gratteciel's thread and s/he can do with what s/he likes with it. It will therefore tend to reflect what interests the poster, what they come across in their daily life, or what they seek out. There is no obligation to show anything in particular. I think it is interesting to see the side of Mexico city that Gratteciel shows, as for many Mexico is automatically associated with poverty and violence. So these pictures show us a different side.


----------



## Gratteciel

Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - Avenida Juárez by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - Torre Latinoamericana by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - Centro Histórico by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - Centro Histórico by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - Colonia Condesa by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - Turibús by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - Mexico Park by francerobert2001, on Flickr


----------



## paul62

^^:applause: Fantastic art. It really is.


----------



## Gratteciel

paul62 said:


> ^^:applause: Fantastic art. It really is.


Thank you *Paul*. 


Mexico City - Diana Fountain by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - Modern Art Museum by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - Mexico Park by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - Centro Histórico by francerobert2001, on Flickr


----------



## AbidM

I really can't get enough of this thread, it's soo good! Keep up the great work!


----------



## openlyJane

I'm really liking Mexico City.


----------



## Gratteciel

AbidM said:


> I really can't get enough of this thread, it's soo good! Keep up the great work!


It's very kind of you to say that *AbidM*.



openlyJane said:


> I'm really liking Mexico City.


I'm so glad you like it *Jane*.

Thank you everyone for visiting this thread. 

*The Polyforum Cultural Siqueiros* is a cultural center, It was designed and decorated by David Alfaro Siqueiros. The Polyforum hosts the largest mural work in the world called “La Marcha de la Humanidad”. The building has a theatre, galleries and more.


Mexico City - Polyforum Cultural Siqueiros by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - Polyforum Cultural Siqueiros by francerobert2001, on Flickr

*Condesa neighborhood.*


Mexico City - Condesa by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - Mexico Park by francerobert2001, on Flickr

*Franz Mayer Museum*


Mexico City - Franz Mayer Museum by francerobert2001, on Flickr

*Paseo de la Reforma*


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, on Flickr

*Santa Fe*


Mexico City - Santa Fe by francerobert2001, on Flickr


----------



## LA fierce

Thank you for sharing those amazing pictures with all of us gratteciel! 
Santa Fe's skyline resembles those of Asian cities. :cheers:


----------



## diddyD

Great pics - like always.


----------



## openlyJane

So much art.....


----------



## Gratteciel

*Thanks for your comments, likes and views.* 


Mexico City - Red Cross campaign 2015 by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - Teatro de los Insurgentes by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - Condesa by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - Franz Mayer Museum by francerobert2001, on Flickr


----------



## AbidM

More more more


----------



## christos-greece

Really awesome, very nice updates; well done :cheers:


----------



## karlvan

with all these nice photos, Mexico city is quite an interesting place like the colonial buildings, the art and the people as well.


----------



## Gratteciel

^^ Thank you very much for your nice words *Karlvan* and welcome to the thread.



LA fierce said:


> Thank you for sharing those amazing pictures with all of us gratteciel!
> Santa Fe's skyline resembles those of Asian cities. :cheers:





diddyD said:


> Great pics - like always.





openlyJane said:


> So much art.....





AbidM said:


> More more more





christos-greece said:


> Really awesome, very nice updates; well done :cheers:


Thank you very much *my friends*. :grouphug:


Mexico City - World Trade Center by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - Mexico Park by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - Mexico Park by francerobert2001, on Flickr


----------



## Gratteciel

Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec Castle by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - Pepsi Center by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - Teatro de los Insurgentes by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - Modern Art Museum by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - Colonia Condesa by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - Centro Histórico by francerobert2001, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane

The naked female is a very common subject for Mexico City's public art....


----------



## Gratteciel

openlyJane said:


> The naked female is a very common subject for Mexico City's public art....


I think you are right Jane; naked women are often represented in public artworks.


----------



## charliewong90

lovely! Mexico city is very beautiful and rich in culture and art.


----------



## Gratteciel

charliewong90 said:


> lovely! Mexico city is very beautiful and rich in culture and art.



Thank you so much *Charlie*.


Mexico City - Zócalo by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - Condesa by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - Mexico Park by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Paseo de la Reforma - Destiny by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - Museum of Modern Art by francerobert2001, on Flickr


----------



## capricorn2000

wow! great.. with all these interesting things the city has, I'm kind of lured to visit it.
can you give me names with their price rates of tourist hotels which is within or close to the old district (old colonial buildings like cathedrals, churches and museums)? and also some advice for visitors? thank you.


----------



## Gratteciel

paul62 said:


> Beautiful stuff Gratteciel.


Thank you very much *Paul*. You are really kind.



LondoniumLex said:


> Muy bella!!!


Welcome to my thread *LondoniumLex* and MUCHAS GRACIAS!



Mexico City - Historic Center by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - National Palace by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - Historic Centre by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - Alameda by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - National Palace by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - Museo Mural Diego Rivera by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - Hotel de Cortés by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - Hotel de Cortés by francerobert2001, on Flickr


----------



## Gratteciel

Mexico City - National Palace by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - Museo Nacional de las Culturas by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - Historic Centre by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - Tren Suburbano by francerobert2001, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane

I quite like the look of that metro. Is it very extensive?


----------



## aarhusforever

I love your beautiful city...and your amazing photos :cheers:


----------



## Gratteciel

openlyJane said:


> I quite like the look of that metro. Is it very extensive?


Hello *Jane*. That is one suburban railway line, it runs north over 27 Km. Mexico City's metro is the second largest metro system in North America after the New York City Subway. Total length of Mexico City Subway is now 225,9 km with 195 stations. 



aarhusforever said:


> I love your beautiful city...and your amazing photos :cheers:


Thank you so much my friend and thanks for the likes. You are very welcome to this thread.

*Metro*


Mexico City - Metro - Subway by francerobert2001, on Flickr

*Inside The National Palace*


Mexico City - National Palace by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - National Palace by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - National Palace by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - National Palace by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - National Palace by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - National Palace by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - National Palace by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - National Palace by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - National Palace by francerobert2001, on Flickr


----------



## paul62

aarhusforever said:


> I love your beautiful city...and your amazing photos :cheers:


Me too.

Excellent stuff again!


----------



## martin15

excellent work *gratteciel*, you do the best pictures of the city of mexico !

I would like you to do more photos of *subway*


----------



## shik2005

Great! Wonderful pics, thanks!


----------



## Bon Vivant

How came i have not seen this thread before???.... what an extraordinary work gratteciel!!


Mexico City is a truly underrated place...


----------



## Gratteciel

paul62 said:


> Me too.
> 
> Excellent stuff again!


Thank you *Paul*.



martin15 said:


> excellent work *gratteciel*, you do the best pictures of the city of mexico !
> 
> I would like you to do *more photos* of *subway*


Thank you *martin15*. I will.



shik2005 said:


> Great! Wonderful pics, thanks!


Thanks a lot *shik2005*. I'm glad you like it.



Bon Vivant said:


> How came i have not seen this thread before???.... what *an extraordinary work gratteciel!!*
> 
> 
> Mexico City is a truly underrated place...


I really appreciate your kind comment *Bon* 



Mexico City - Historic Centre by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - Museo Mural Diego Rivera by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - Historic Center by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - National Palace by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - Museo Nacional de las Culturas by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - Alameda by francerobert2001, on Flickr


----------



## martin15

edited ¯\(°_o)/¯


----------



## Gratteciel

Mexico City - Museo Nacional de las Culturas by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - Historic Center by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - Museo Mural Diego Rivera by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - Historic Centre by francerobert2001, on Flickr


----------



## diddyD

It is like having an afternoon walk around Mecico city - good pics.


----------



## openlyJane

Is that building in the last picture built with volcanic rock? It is very dark and molten looking.....


----------



## paul62

Beautiful! Always great street scenes too.


----------



## Benonie

openlyJane said:


> Is that building in the last picture built with volcanic rock? It is very dark and molten looking.....


It looks like basalt stone indeed.


----------



## Gratteciel

diddyD said:


> It is like having an afternoon walk around Mecico city - good pics.


Thank you *diddyD*



paul62 said:


> Beautiful! Always great street scenes too.


Thanks a lot *Paul*



Benonie said:


> It looks like basalt stone indeed.


Hello *Benonie*. it's good to see you again. Did you have a nice trip?



openlyJane said:


> Is that building in the last picture built with volcanic rock? It is very dark and molten looking.....


Hello *Jane*. I think it is "Tezontle" a volcanic rock. There are many buildings like this one in Mexico City Historic Centre.
That building is the Ministry of Education. Here 's one broader view.


Mexico City - Historic Centre by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - Museo Mural Diego Rivera by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - Alameda by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - Palace of Fine Arts by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - Historic Center by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - Centro Histórico by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - Mexico Park by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - Soumaya Museum by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - Museo Nacional de las Culturas by francerobert2001, on Flickr


----------



## Assemblage23

This thread is such eye candy.

Please keep the updates, for they are very welcomed.


----------



## openlyJane

So there must be a number of volcanos in Mexico?


----------



## Gratteciel

openlyJane said:


> So there must be a number of volcanos in Mexico?


I really appreciate your interest in my city *Jane*. There are some volcanoes in Mexico City and surroundings, but according to the seismological service, most of them do not represent any danger. In regard to Popocatepetl, although there is no immediate danger, specialists are on constant alert.


----------



## Gratteciel

Mexico City - Historic Center by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - Museo Mural Diego Rivera by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - National Palace by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - Hotel de Cortés by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - Museo Nacional de las Culturas by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - Historic Centre by francerobert2001, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane

That last image is lovely.


----------



## Gratteciel

Mexico City - Palacio Nacional by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - Desfile del 16 de Septiembre by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - Historic Center by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - Alameda by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - Historic Center by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - Centro Histórico by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - Historic Centre by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - Museo Mural Diego Rivera by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - National Palace by francerobert2001, on Flickr


----------



## diddyD

Superb^


----------



## Gratteciel

^^ Thanks a lot *diddyD*


Mexico City - Museo Nacional de las Culturas by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - Santa Fe by francerobert2001, on Flickr

*Diego Rivera, Dream of a Sunday Afternoon in Alameda Central Park*
*Detail with the artist as a young man (left), the paintier Frida Kahlo (behind him), La Catrina (the Skeleton) and the printmaker, José Guadalupe Posada (right)*


Mexico City - Museo Mural Diego Rivera by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - Historic Centre by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - Museo del Instituto de Geología UNAM by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - Historic Centre by francerobert2001, on Flickr


----------



## capricorn2000

wow! very enticing. I'd never seen photos of Mexico City as extensive and detailed as these. 
thanks for sharing and keep on posting.


----------



## Gratteciel

Thank you very much *DánielCR* and *joxxrgelr* for always supporting this thread; thanks everyone for the views, likes and comments. 



capricorn2000 said:


> wow! very enticing. I'd never seen photos of Mexico City as extensive and detailed as these.
> thanks for sharing and keep on posting.


Thank you *capricorn2000*


Mexico City - Historic Centre by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - Museo Mural Diego Rivera by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - Santo Domingo Square by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, on Flickr


----------



## diddyD

Lovely pics again.


----------



## paul62

I think I understand why you gave this thread it`s named title. It`s far nicer than what people probably ever imagined it to be. Beautiful city.


----------



## Benonie

Diego Rivera! :applause:


----------



## Gratteciel

diddyD said:


> Lovely pics again.


Thank you *diddyD*; you are very kind.



paul62 said:


> I think I understand why you gave this thread it`s named title. It`s far nicer than what people probably ever imagined it to be. Beautiful city.


I really appreciate your comment; thank you *Paul*.



Benonie said:


> Diego Rivera! :applause:


In fact, to this day, he is still one of the most well known and renowned muralists in Mexico.


Mexico City - Chapultepec by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - Wax Museum by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - National Palace by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec Zoo by francerobert2001, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane

Very exotic looking bird; and very funny wax work......


----------



## Gratteciel

Mexico City - Chapultepec by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - Wax Museum by francerobert2001, on Flickr

Audiorama consists of a set of brightly colored benches and some books in a clearing, with speakers tucked into the surrounding trees piping in classical
and some new age music. Music lovers take a short respite from the chaos and noise of Mexico City.


Mexico City - Chapultepec by francerobert2001, on Flickr

Every Saturday dozens of _quinceañeras_ (girls who have reached their 15th birthday) arrive with their long dresses and _chambelanes_ (dance partners)
for a souvenir photo at "The Angel".


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec Zoo by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - National Palace by francerobert2001, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane

Love the audiorama....


----------



## Gratteciel

openlyJane said:


> Love the audiorama....


Thanks a lot *Jane*. 



Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - Museo Mural Diego Rivera by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec Zoo by francerobert2001, on Flickr


----------



## paul62

So artistic and colourful.


----------



## Gratteciel

Mexico City - Wax Museum by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec Zoo by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - Historic Centre by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, on Flickr


----------



## paul62

Do you find many foreign tourists visiting Mexico City? or do most of them head to places like Acapulco & Cancun?


----------



## 009

This thread is still going strong, awesome pics. 

How long has that Audiorama place been in Chapultepec? I used to always go to the park and never saw it


----------



## Gratteciel

paul62 said:


> Do you find many foreign tourists visiting Mexico City? or do most of them head to places like Acapulco & Cancun?


Hello *Paul*. In 2014, Mexico received almost 30 000 000 international visitors of which 2 588 000 visited Mexico City.



009 said:


> This thread is still going strong, awesome pics.
> 
> How long has that Audiorama place been in Chapultepec? I used to always go to the park and never saw it


Thanks a lot *009* for visiting this thread and for your comments. Audiorama has been for many years behind Chapultepec Castle. 
http://www.chapultepec.org.mx/web2013/audiorama/


----------



## Gratteciel

Benonie said:


> Great! Varied pictures, which makes is even more interesting.
> 
> Is this a car, a helicopter or both?


Hello *Benonie* It is just a crazy car.



paul62 said:


> Some good updates Gratteciel. Captivating stuff.


Thank you so much *Paul*


Mexico City - Chapultepec by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec - Diego Rivera's fountain of the Aztec rain god Tlaloc by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - Bucareli Avenue by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - National Palace by francerobert2001, on Flickr


----------



## Romashka01

Stunning shots! I love the kind of pics that show street activity.. Really great city! one of my favorite cities in Latin America.


----------



## ROYU

This thread is amazing. Congratulations for such great pictures. You really get the feeling of this bustling metropolis. I'll keep coming to see this thread once a while.


----------



## Gratteciel

Romashka01 said:


> Stunning shots! I love the kind of pics that show street activity.. Really great city! one of my favorite cities in Latin America.


Thank you very much *Romashka01* for visiting this thread and for your kind words.



ROYU said:


> This thread is amazing.
> 
> Congratulations for such great pictures. You really get the feeling of this bustling metropolis.
> 
> I'll keep coming to see this thread once in a while.


Thanks a lot *ROYU* for your nice comment and you are always welcome to this thread.


Mexico City - Reforma 222 by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - Museo Jardín del Agua by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, on Flickr


----------



## diddyD

There is a lot of amazing and vibrant pics^


----------



## Gratteciel

diddyD said:


> There is a lot of amazing and vibrant pics^


Thanks a lot *diddyD*. I really appreciate your comments.


Mexico City - Chapultepec by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - Museo de Arte Popular by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec - Diego Rivera's fountain of the Aztec rain god Tlaloc by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Ciudad de México - Plaza Carso - Museo Soumaya by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Ciudad de México - Plaza Carso by francerobert2001, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Amazing, very nice updates as always :cheers:


----------



## openlyJane

So many distinctive buildings....


Love the garden of cactus.


----------



## Gratteciel

^^ Thank you *Jane* and *Christos* 


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - Plaza de la República by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - Museo Mural Diego Rivera by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Ciudad de México - Centro Histórico by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - Skyline by francerobert2001, on Flickr


----------



## capricorn2000

beautiful, I like how you chronicle what's happening in the city - the people, places, parks and art museum. 
the city is quite interestingly alive with so many things.


----------



## Gratteciel

capricorn2000 said:


> beautiful, I like how you chronicle what's happening in the city - the people, places, parks and art museum.
> the city is quite interestingly alive with so many things.


Thank you so much *capricorn2000* and thanks everyone for the views, likes and comments!


Mexico City - Monumento a la Revolución by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - National Palace by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, on Flickr


----------



## Gratteciel

Mexico City - Wax Museum by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - Museo Nacional de Antropología by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec Castle by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - Casa del Lago by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Ciudad de México by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - Metro by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - Museo Nacional de Arte by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City - Centro Histórico by francerobert2001, on Flickr


----------



## Gratteciel

- edit


----------



## MyGeorge

very nice photos and the city is very lively with people in the streets, in the parks and everywhere.


----------



## Gratteciel

MyGeorge said:


> very nice photos and the city is very lively with people in the streets, in the parks and everywhere.


Thank you very much *George*. I really appreciate your nice words.

The Templo Mayor was one of the main temples of the Aztecs. After the destruction of Tenochtitlan, it was taken apart and then covered over by the new Spanish colonial city.


Mexico City - Historic Centre by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Historic Centre by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - National Palace by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Historic Centre by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Historic Centre - Casa de los Azulejos by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## openlyJane

Fantastic to see the preservation and renovation of ancient and historic buildings.


----------



## Gratteciel

openlyJane said:


> Fantastic to see the preservation and renovation of ancient and historic buildings.


Thank you *Jane*. 


Mexico City - Historic Centre by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Historic Centre by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Franz Mayer Museum by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Historic Centre by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Historic Centre by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## Gratteciel

*May 2013: Fair of the Friends Cultures in Mexico City*


Paseo de la Reforma - Culturas Amigas - Kuwait by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Paseo de la Reforma - Culturas Amigas - Gran Bretaña by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Paseo de la Reforma - Culturas Amigas - Grecia by francerobert2001, en Flickr

*May 2014: 87 countries have participated in the Fair of the Friend Cultures in Mexico City.* *Every day artists and representatives from
their nations, were performing interesting songs and dances; more than 200 shows were performed during the fair. *


Ciudad de México - Centro Histórico by francerobert2001, en Flickr

*In 2015, The Fair of the Friends Cultures will be held from 14 to 31 May. *


----------



## aarhusforever

Wonderful photos as always :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Mexico city :cheers:


----------



## diddyD

A very nice update^


----------



## paul62

Those Mexican police look like serious guys. Good updates by the way.


----------



## Caravaggio

Thanks for posting additional pics of the grand hotel. The exterior is just as beautiful as the interior.


----------



## Gratteciel

diddyD said:


> A very nice update^


Thank you *diddyD* I really appreciate your comments 



paul62 said:


> Those Mexican police look like serious guys. Good updates by the way.


I think they were worried; teachers are sometimes very aggressive. :lol: Thank you *Paul* for your views, likes and comments.



Caravaggio said:


> Thanks for posting additional pics of the grand hotel. The exterior is just as beautiful as the interior.


My pleasure. Thank you *Caravaggio* for your interest in Mexico City.


Mexico City - Teacher's Day Protest by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Historic Centre by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma - Marquis Reforma Hotel by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Gran Hotel Ciudad de México by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Campo Marte by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Historic Centre by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Tamayo Museum by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Feria de las Culturas Amigas by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Periférico by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## Gratteciel

Mexico City - Feria de las Culturas Amigas by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec - Espejo de Agua by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec by francerobert2001, on Flickr


Mexico City's Memorial to Victims of Violence by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - The Palace of Fine Arts by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Tamayo Museum by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec - Espejo de Agua by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Torre Bancomer by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma - Parque del Servicia a la Patria by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## LA fierce

Very interesting pics of Mexico City! You never stop surprising all of us... Cheers gratt!!! :cheers: :hi:


----------



## christos-greece

Once again great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## openlyJane

The glass roof of the Grand Hotel is pretty spectacular.


----------



## joxxrgelr

Great updates as always gratteciel!
Would be nice to see a post (or even more :lol dedicated to the FCA 2015


----------



## Gratteciel

LA fierce said:


> Very interesting pics of Mexico City! You never stop surprising all of us... Cheers gratt!!! :cheers: :hi:


Thank you very much my friend. I am glad to have you back.



christos-greece said:


> Once again great, very nice updates :cheers:


Thanks a lot *Christos*.



openlyJane said:


> The glass roof of the Grand Hotel is pretty spectacular.


Hello *Jane *. It is a beautiful glass roof by Tiffany's. 



joxxrgelr said:


> Great updates as always gratteciel!
> *Would be nice to see a post *(or even more :lol *dedicated to the FCA 2015 *




My pleasure *joxxrgelr* and thanks for all your views, likes and comments.


Mexico City hosts an annual “Fair of the Friends Cultures”. This year, 94 different countries participate with exhibitions of their typical gastronomy, culture,
art and crafts. It was crowded and I couldn't visit all the stands but... I'll come back.


Mexico City - Feria de las Culturas Amigas by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Feria de las Culturas Amigas by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Feria de las Culturas Amigas by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Feria de las Culturas Amigas by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Feria de las Culturas Amigas by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Feria de las Culturas Amigas by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Feria de las Culturas Amigas by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Feria de las Culturas Amigas by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Feria de las Culturas Amigas by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Feria de las Culturas Amigas by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Feria de las Culturas Amigas by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Feria de las Culturas Amigas by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Feria de las Culturas Amigas by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Feria de las Culturas Amigas by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Feria de las Culturas Amigas by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Feria de las Culturas Amigas by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Feria de las Culturas Amigas by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Feria de las Culturas Amigas by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Feria de las Culturas Amigas by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Feria de las Culturas Amigas by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## El_Greco

Very cool.


----------



## Nightsky

Seems like a must go city! And I noticed Sweden's pavilion.:cheers:


----------



## Gratteciel

El_Greco said:


> Very cool.


Thank you very much *El Greco*



Nightsky said:


> Seems like a must go city! And I noticed Sweden's pavilion.:cheers:


Thank you for your nice comment *Nightsky*. 


Mexico City - Torre Virreyes by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Historic Centre by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Tren Suburbano by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma - Tamayo Museum by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Casa de los Azulejos by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec Castle by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## Gratteciel

Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Historic Centre by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma - Campo Marte by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Tamayo Museum by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Teacher's Day Protest by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma - Korean pavilion by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma - Plaza del Servicio a la Patria by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## openlyJane

So much of interest on Paseo de la Reforma especially.....


----------



## Leongname

nice updait 'gratteciel'!
this sculpture https://c1.staticflickr.com/9/8771/17791256311_8c67c664b3_b.jpg remind me my trip http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=117308399&postcount=12


----------



## capricorn2000

nice photos as always and I particularly like shots of the Fair which was well attended.
I saw a booth for Canada and that's great and how about for Filipinas?


----------



## diddyD

Gorgeous pics.


----------



## Gratteciel

openlyJane said:


> So much of interest on Paseo de la Reforma especially.....


Hello *Jane*. Paseo de la Reforma Avenue is without a doubt one of the most emblematic avenues of the city. 



Leongname said:


> nice updait 'gratteciel'!
> this sculpture https://c1.staticflickr.com/9/8771/17791256311_8c67c664b3_b.jpg remind me my trip http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=117308399&postcount=12


Thank you for your comment *Leongname*. Both sculptures are by Lynn Chadwick, one of the great British sculptors of the 20th century.



capricorn2000 said:


> nice photos as always and I particularly like shots of the Fair which was well attended.
> I saw a booth for Canada and that's great and how about for Filipinas?


Hola amigo. Thank you for your interest in Mexico City. Are you ready for your trip ? I will post Filipinas booth very soon.



diddyD said:


> Gorgeous pics.


Thank you *diddyD*. you are very kind.


Mexico City - Historic Centre by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Amazing, very nice updates as well :cheers:


----------



## Gratteciel

Romashka01 said:


> As always, nice pictures Gratteciel


Thank you very much *Romashka*. You are very kind.



capricorn2000 said:


> Wow! the Fair is well attended, there were lots of countries which participated and *thanks also for uploading photos of my country of origin. *
> 
> BTW,* is this a yearly affair?*


It is my pleasure *capricorn2000*; by the way, the shirts were beautiful, too bad they were not for sale, only for display.
The fair is held every year since 2009.



christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates from Mexico city as well :cheers:


Thanks a lot *Christos*. 



Benonie said:


> What a feast for the eye this is! Thanks for sharing mate!


Thank you for your nice comment and for visiting this thread *Benoni*.


Mexico City - Hemiciclo a Juárez by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Museo de la Ciudad de México - Carlos Jaurena by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Campo Marte by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Historic Centre by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Tamayo Museum by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Juárez Avenue by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma - Tamayo Museum by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Teacher's Day Protest by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Mexico Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Tlaxcoaque Square - Chapel of the Santisima Concepción, built in the seventeenth century. by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## openlyJane

I love the colours - distinctively Mexican. And that top photo is lovely.


----------



## ROYU

Amazing pics as always, keep them coming Gratteciel.


----------



## Gratteciel

openlyJane said:


> I love the colours - distinctively Mexican. And that top photo is lovely.


Thanks a lot *Jane*. I really appreciate your comments. 



ROYU said:


> Amazing pics as always, keep them coming Gratteciel.


Tank you so much *ROYU*.


Mexico City - Santa Fe by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec Castle by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Casino Militar by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Museo de la Ciudad de México by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Regina Street by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Museo de la Ciudad de México by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma - Marquis Hotel by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Historic Centre by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## Gratteciel

Mexico City - Gante Street by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Madero Street by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Museo de la Ciudad de México - Enrique Climent by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Juárez Avenue by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - 20 de Noviembre Avenue by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## Benonie

^^ Hey, the same bikes as in Antwerp! :banana:


----------



## diddyD

Nice update - as usually.


----------



## Gratteciel

Benonie said:


> ^^ Hey, the same bikes as in Antwerp! :banana:


In fact , they are exactly the same bikes ; certainly same dealer *Benonie*.



diddyD said:


> Nice update - as usually.


Thank you so much *diddyD*. 


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Zócalo by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma - Marcha por la Paz 2015 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Antiguo Palacio de los Condes de Santiago de Calimaya, hoy Museo de la Ciudad de México by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Zócalo by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - 16 de Septiembre Street by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates as usually :cheers:


----------



## Gratteciel

christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates as usually :cheers:


Thank you very much *Christos*. 

Thanks everyone for the views and likes!


Mexico City - Chapultepec - Espejo de Agua by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Madero Street by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Museo de la Ciudad de México by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Madero Avenue by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Ciudad de México - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Museo de la Ciudad de México - Maria Eugenia Chellet by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Ciudad de México - Mexico City by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## ulta

Wow what an impressive metropolis.... I used to live in San Diego California and never went to Mexico city even though it's so close and I regret it!!!

Do you have a lot of art deco architecture? 

Can you show Xochimilco and the ancient pyramids outside the city?

I am Colombian and I have been to Mexico but not its capital!


----------



## Gratteciel

ulta said:


> Wow what an impressive metropolis.... I used to live in San Diego California and never went to Mexico city even though it's so close and I regret it!!!
> 
> Do you have a lot of art deco architecture?
> 
> Can you show Xochimilco and the ancient pyramids outside the city?
> 
> I am Colombian and I have been to Mexico but not its capital!


Thanks a lot for your comment *ulta*. Surely we have art deco architecture in the city ; but really do not know whether high or low. 
Parque México (Mexico Park) is recognized by its Art Deco architecture and decor.


Mexico City - Mexico Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Mexico Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr






Mexico City - 16 de Septiembre Street by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Regina Street by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Historic Centre by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma - Marcha por la Paz by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Museo de la Ciudad de México by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## paul62

Looks good, even on a rainy day. You`ve caught the rain quite well in those shots.


----------



## Leongname

:applause: beautiful architecture and very exciting the art performances on the streets.


----------



## Gratteciel

paul62 said:


> Looks good, even on a rainy day. You`ve caught the rain quite well in those shots.


Thank you so much *Paul*. Mexico’s rainy season runs generally from May to October. 



Leongname said:


> :applause: beautiful architecture and very exciting the art performances on the streets.


Thanks a lot *Leongname* for your nice comments. 


Mexico City - Gante Street by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Juárez Avenue by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Juárez Square by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - 16 de Septiembre Street by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## Somnifor

Great photos. I would love to visit. I think people in the US often forget that there is a world class mega city in the country to our south.


----------



## capricorn2000

nice to see what's going on in that old district of the city.


----------



## Gratteciel

Somnifor said:


> Great photos. I would love to visit. I think people in the US often forget that there is a world class mega city in the country to our south.


Thank you very much for your kind words *Somnifor*. You will be very welcome.



capricorn2000 said:


> nice to see what's going on in that old district of the city.


Tanks a lot *capricorn2000*.


Mexico City - 20 de Noviembre Avenue by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Plaza del Servicio a la Patria by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Juárez Square by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Museo de la Ciudad de México by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Santa Fe by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma - Marcha por la Paz by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Historic Centre by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma - Plaza del Servicio a la Patria by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## Gratteciel

Mexico City - Historic Centre by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Metropolitan University - Manuel Felguérez Sculpture by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma - Marcha por la Paz by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Museo de la Ciudad de México by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Regina Street by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Juárez Avenue by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## pin24h

Great city.. i wanna go there but itw neva


----------



## Gratteciel

Leongname said:


> :applause: a beautiful set!


Thank you very much *Leongname*. 

*Desierto de los Leones (Desert of the Lions) National Park is located entirely within the limits of the Federal District,
it stretches between Cuajimalpa and Álvaro Obregón boroughs.* *It was declared a national park on 27 November 1917.*
*The park's altitude varies between 2,600 and 3,700 meters above sea level, giving the area a relatively cold climate.*


Mexico City - Desierto de los Leones (Desert of the Lions) National Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Desierto de los Leones (Desert of the Lions) National Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Desierto de los Leones (Desert of the Lions) National Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Desierto de los Leones (Desert of the Lions) National Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Desierto de los Leones (Desert of the Lions) National Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr

*The Carmelite monastery (completed in 1611) in the center of the park.*


Mexico City - Desierto de los Leones (Desert of the Lions) National Park - Carmelite Monastery built in 1606 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Desierto de los Leones (Desert of the Lions) National Park - Carmelite Monastery built in 1606 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Desierto de los Leones (Desert of the Lions) National Park - Carmelite Monastery built in 1606 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Desierto de los Leones (Desert of the Lions) National Park - Carmelite Monastery built in 1606 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Desierto de los Leones (Desert of the Lions) National Park - Carmelite Monastery built in 1606 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## kevnasty27

Thank You gratteciel, I remember my dad bringing me here 5 years ago to this National Park. We stayed at a Hotel in the Sante Fe District during our visit
and at the age of 13 I was so amazed by all the High Rises surrounding us. Brings back so many memories! Can't wait to return soon and see a completely 
different City. I'll make a trip soon (and maybe drive to Acapulco too!:lol and experience Mexico City's skyscraper boom thanks to the incentives provided
by the Government. Mexico City is truly turning into a World-Class City.


----------



## openlyJane

_Liverpool World Museum_ is hosting a fantastic exhibition about the Mayan civilisation at present. I've just returned from seeing it, and it was fabulous. It was put together by The _'Instituto Nacional de Antropologia e __Historia'_ as part of the _'2015 Year of Mexico in The United Kingdom'._ Combined wit your photos of Mexico City it really provides lots of inspiration and the impetus to visit Mexico for myself. I'll post some images of the exhibition on my thread later today.


----------



## christos-greece

Amazing and very nice as well :cheers:


----------



## Gratteciel

kevnasty27 said:


> Thank You gratteciel, I remember my dad bringing me here 5 years ago to this National Park. We stayed at a Hotel in the Sante Fe District during our visit
> and at the age of 13 I was so amazed by all the High Rises surrounding us. Brings back so many memories! Can't wait to return soon and see a completely
> different City. I'll make a trip soon (and maybe drive to Acapulco too!:lol and experience Mexico City's skyscraper boom thanks to the incentives provided
> by the Government. Mexico City is truly turning into a World-Class City.


Thank you very much for your kind words *Kevnasty* . I am glad that these pictures have brought good memories of your stay in Mexico City.



openlyJane said:


> _Liverpool World Museum_ is hosting a fantastic exhibition about the Mayan civilisation at present. I've just returned from seeing it, and it was fabulous. It was put together by The _'Instituto Nacional de Antropologia e __Historia'_ as part of the _'2015 Year of Mexico in The United Kingdom'._ Combined wit your photos of Mexico City it really provides lots of inspiration and the impetus to visit Mexico for myself. I'll post some images of the exhibition on my thread later today.


Hi *Jane* . I saw the pictures of the Mayan exhibition in your thread ; It looks pretty good.
Moreover, I am happy you think of coming to Mexico City. I hope this trip will become reality soon.



christos-greece said:


> Amazing and very nice as well :cheers:


Thank you very much for your kind words *Christos* and for your continued interest in Mexico City.



Mexico City - Garden Santa Fe by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Santa Fe by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Desierto de los Leones (Desert of the Lions) National Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Palmas Avenue by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## Jbte

You really inspired me into visit this wonderful city soon, hopefully I can do by my own traveling by car, but the "hoy no circula" scares me abit to bring my own car with foreing plates. I have great memories from mexico city back in the 90's, back then i was a kid and visiting this city was inspiring and misterious for me, never got back, closest ive got its arco norte. The Desierto de los Leones its a must go in my list, I'm hoping soon to go there. Thank you for your photos.


----------



## diddyD

A very nice update.


----------



## DWest

lovely photo update....that area of green park with all those old structures is quite interesting.


----------



## Gratteciel

Jbte said:


> You really inspired me into visit this wonderful city soon, hopefully I can do by my own traveling by car, but the "hoy no circula" scares me abit to bring my own car with foreing plates. I have great memories from mexico city back in the 90's, back then i was a kid and visiting this city was inspiring and misterious for me, never got back, closest ive got its arco norte. The Desierto de los Leones its a must go in my list, I'm hoping soon to go there. Thank you for your photos.


Thanks a lot for your nice words and welcome to this thread *Jbte*. 



diddyD said:


> A very nice update.


Thank you so much *diddyD*. I really appreciate your comments.



DWest said:


> lovely photo update....that area of green park with all those old structures is quite interesting.


Thanks for your kind comment *Dwest* it is very nice of you.



Mexico City - Santa Fe by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Desierto de los Leones (Desert of the Lions) National Park - Carmelite Monastery built in 1606 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Historic Centre - by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Botanical Garden by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Desierto de los Leones (Desert of the Lions) National Park - Carmelite Monastery built in 1606 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## Romashka01

Superb photos as ever! A city full of life...


----------



## Gratteciel

Romashka01 said:


> Superb photos as ever! A city full of life...


Thank you very much *Romashka* for your kind comments. The photos in your thread about *LVIV* are really beautiful.


Mexico City - Chapultepec by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Desierto de los Leones (Desert of the Lions) National Park - Carmelite Monastery built in 1606 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Santa Fe by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Desierto de los Leones (Desert of the Lions) National Park - Carmelite Monastery built in 1606 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Botanical Garden by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## Gratteciel

Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Botanical Garden by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Juárez Avenue by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Santa Fe by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - National Museum of Art MUNAL by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Santa Fe by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## BARLACH

Very interesting the set at the roundabout of Cuauhtemoc , nice images as always


----------



## Caravaggio

Those twin towers look amazing they are definitely one of my favorite buildings. The pictures are amazing and very diverse.


----------



## christos-greece

Indeed wonderful, very nice updates from Mexico city :cheers:


----------



## paul62

Some excellent shots Gratt.


----------



## Urban Legend

Very intresting and beautiful city. 
I love how every single picture is so alive.
I really wanna visit there.


----------



## Kenni

Mexico City is a beast of a city, just wonderful. In 2010 I had a 6 hour layover there and I ventured out. It left me hungry for more and it became one of my favorite cities in the world. I really want to go back.

Keep 'em coming! kay:


----------



## falp6

Fantastic, a really great city.


----------



## LA fierce

mg:
All the pictures on this page are extremely fascinating!!! I really enjoyed the Desierto de los Leones National Park pictures... Mexico City has it all... well... except a beach...


----------



## Gratteciel

BARLACH said:


> *Very interesting the set at the roundabout of Cuauhtemoc* , nice images as always


Hi *BARLACH*. It is a new cultural program of the city government . 
In each historical monument of Paseo de la Reforma , there is an actor who narrates and represents the life and work of the honored personage.
Thanks for visiting this thread and for you nice comments. 



Caravaggio said:


> *Those twin towers look amazing* they are definitely one of my favorite buildings. The pictures are amazing and very diverse.


The twin towers were designed by the renowned architectural firm of Cesar Pelli. 
I really appreciate your comments and your interest in Mexico City *Caravaggio*. Thank you.



christos-greece said:


> Indeed wonderful, very nice updates from Mexico city :cheers:


Thanks a lot *Christos*. It's very nice of you.



paul62 said:


> Some excellent shots Gratt.


Thank you so much *Paul*. You are really kind.



Urban Legend said:


> Very intresting and beautiful city.
> I love how every single picture is so alive.
> *I really wanna visit there*.


I'm glad you like my city *Urban Legend*. If you visit Mexico City , you will be, of course, very welcome.



Kenni said:


> Mexico City is a beast of a city, just wonderful. In 2010 I had a 6 hour layover there and I ventured out. It left me hungry for more and it became one of my favorite cities in the world. *I really want to go back.*
> 
> Keep 'em coming! kay:


Thanks a lot for your nice comment *Kenni*. I hope you come back soon. I appreciate you visiting my thread.



falp6 said:


> Fantastic, *a really great city*.


Thank you *falp6* for your nice comments. 



LA fierce said:


> mg:
> All the pictures on this page are extremely fascinating!!! I really enjoyed the Desierto de los Leones National Park pictures... Mexico City has it all... well... except a beach...


Thank you *my friend* for being so kind. I am happy to hear from you.



Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Botanical Garden by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Gay Pride Day 2015 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Santa Fe by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Desierto de los Leones (Desert of the Lions) National Park - Carmelite Monastery built in 1606 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Historic Centre - Templo Mayor by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Gay Pride Day 2015 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## Gratteciel

Thanks everyone for your views, likes and comments. 


Mexico City - Modern Art Museum by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Santa Fe by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Gay Pride Day 2015 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Botanical Garden by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Reforma 222 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Desierto de los Leones (Desert of the Lions) National Park - Carmelite Monastery built in 1606 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Hamburgo Street by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## madonnagirl

cool photo update. I think this is one of the better parts of the city.....green with trees and beautiful old-styled houses.


----------



## Gratteciel

madonnagirl said:


> cool photo update. I think this is one of the better parts of the city.....green with trees and beautiful old-styled houses.


Thanks a lot for you nice comment *madonnagirl*.


Mexico City - Chapultepec - Polanco by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Juárez Avenue by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Garden Santa Fe by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Desierto de los Leones - Desert of the Lions National Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Regina Street by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Museo de la Ciudad de México - Carlos Jaurena by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Ciudad de México - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## diddyD

Amazing update.


----------



## openlyJane

Art, plant-life, gardens......


----------



## Gratteciel

diddyD said:


> Amazing update.


Thank you so much *diddyD*. 



openlyJane said:


> Art, plant-life, gardens......


Hello *Jane*, thanks for supporting my thread.


Mexico City - Gay Pride Day 2015 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Bosques de las Lomas by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Garden Santa Fe by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Desierto de los Leones (Desert of the Lions) National Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Mexico city :cheers:


----------



## diddyD

A very nice update - nice street pics.


----------



## Gratteciel

christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates from Mexico city :cheers:





diddyD said:


> A very nice update - nice street pics.


Thank you so much *Christos* and *diddyD*. You are both very kind.


Mexico City - Chapultepec by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Museo de la Ciudad de México - Lucinda Urrusti by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Gay Pride Day 2015 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Garden Santa Fe by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## Romashka01

Just amazing! 
beautiful Mexico and your photos, Gratteciel


----------



## Gratteciel

Romashka01 said:


> Just amazing!
> beautiful Mexico and your photos, Gratteciel


Thank you very much *Romashka*. You are really kind. 


Mexico City - Pink Zone by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Plaza Carso by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Roma District - The Casa Lamm Cultural Center by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Gay Pride Day 2015 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Pink Zone by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Roma District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Roma District - Álvaro Obregón Avenue by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Desierto de los Leones (Desert of the Lions) National Park - Carmelite Monastery built in 1606 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## openlyJane

Love that colourful and fantastical looking creature.....


----------



## christos-greece

Really amazing, very nice new photos :applause:


----------



## Gratteciel

openlyJane said:


> Love that colourful and fantastical looking creature.....


Thank you *Jane*. I really appreciate your comments. 



christos-greece said:


> Really amazing, very nice new photos :applause:


Thanks a lot *Christos*. You are always very kind. 


Mexico City - Temple of San Felipe Neri, "La Profesa" by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Insurgentes, Subway Station by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Roma District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Roma District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Roma District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Desierto de los Leones (Desert of the Lions) National Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Roma District - La Sagrada Familia by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Pink Zone by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Historic Centre - La Mexicana by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City . Museo del Estanquillo by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Plaza Carso by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## Gratteciel

Mexico City - Roma District - Álvaro Obregón Avenue by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Plaza Carso - Soumaya Museum by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - National Museum of Art MUNAL by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Roma District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## Gratteciel

Thanks everyone. Your visit, likes and comments are really appreciated. 


Mexico City - Postal Palace by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Gante Street by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Estanquillo Museum by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Roma District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Soumaya Museum by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## openlyJane

Fab looking museum; and I love the pink bicycle.


----------



## Benonie

:cheers2: And the urban feast continues!


----------



## Gratteciel

openlyJane said:


> Fab looking museum; and I love the pink bicycle.


Thanks a lot Jane. I really appreciate all your comments. 

There are several small squares with pink bikes , but I do not really know what they mean or if they are just a decoration.



Benonie said:


> :cheers2: And the urban feast continues!


Thank you very much Benonie. That is a very nice comment.


Mexico City - Roma District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Historic Centre - Casino Español by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Circuito Bicentenario by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Palace of Fine Arts by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## paul62

This is so different and quirky. I like it.


----------



## falp6

Amazing photos or D.F. :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

Indeed amazing, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## Gratteciel

paul62 said:


> This is so different and quirky. I like it.


Thank you *Paul*. that building will be demolished soon . I hope they preserve the sculpture elsewhere.



falp6 said:


> Amazing photos or D.F. :cheers:


Thanks a lot Falp6. 



christos-greece said:


> Indeed amazing, very nice updates :cheers:


Thank you *Christos*. I appreciate your kind comments.


Mexico City - Roma District - The Casa Lamm Cultural Center by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Roma District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Roma District - Álvaro Obregón Avenue by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Pink Zone by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Postal Palace by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Estanquillo Museum by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Historic Centre - Gante Street by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## openlyJane

So much street life, art and culture.....


----------



## marlonbasman

fantastic...thank you for a great photo update...it's such a pleasure to look at these beautiful pictures.


----------



## Leongname

beautiful photos of beautiful city!


----------



## Gratteciel

openlyJane said:


> So much street life, art and culture.....


Thank you very much for all your views and comments on my thread *Jane*.



marlonbasman said:


> fantastic...thank you for a great photo update...it's such a pleasure to look at these beautiful pictures.


Thank you so much for that nice comment *marlonbasman*. I'm glad you like them.



Leongname said:


> beautiful photos of beautiful city!


Thanks a lot for your kindness *Leongname*.

I really appreciate all of you visiting this thread. Thank you.


Mexico City - Roma District - La Sagrada Familia by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Plaza Carso - Teatro Telcel by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Roma District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Roma District - The Casa Lamm Cultural Center by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## diddyD

Another nice update^ - good pics.


----------



## Gratteciel

diddyD said:


> Another nice update^ - good pics.


Thank you for visiting Mexico City's thread and for your kind comments *diddyD*. It is indeed very motivating. 


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Postal Palace by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Estanquillo Museum by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Historic Centre -Temple of San Felipe Neri, "La Profesa" by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## openlyJane

I really love those volcanic stone buildings....very distinctive.


----------



## El_Greco

^ True that. Good and interesting shots as always. How's the safety situation there?


----------



## LA fierce

Always doing a great job my friend gratteciel! All of us love your shots...


----------



## Gratteciel

openlyJane said:


> I really love those volcanic stone buildings....very distinctive.


Thank you *Jane*.  Many colonial buildings in Mexico City use the reddish cut tezontle on their facades.



El_Greco said:


> ^ True that. Good and interesting shots as always. How's the safety situation there?


Thanks a lot *El Greco*. Mexico City is quite safe, but as in all large cities in the world, it is better not to take unnecessary risks.



LA fierce said:


> Always doing a great job my friend gratteciel! All of us love your shots...


Thank you very much dear friend for your kind words.


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Stained glass ceiling inside theatre at Palace of Fine Arts by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Santa Fe by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Roma District - Álvaro Obregón Avenue by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma - El Ángel by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Pink Zone by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Estanquillo Museum by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## diddyD

Nice update^ - and many gorgeous pics.


----------



## Benonie

Wow! Some great pictures in your last updates! kay:


----------



## Leongname

beautiful, indeed!


----------



## Romashka01

I'm loving all your photos! Mexico looks amazing


----------



## Gratteciel

diddyD said:


> Nice update^ - and many gorgeous pics.


Thank you so much *diddyD*. 



Benonie said:


> Wow! Some great pictures in your last updates! kay:


Thanks a lot *Benonie* for your kind words.



Leongname said:


> beautiful, indeed!


Thank you *Leongname* that's very kind of you. 



Romashka01 said:


> I'm loving all your photos! Mexico looks amazing


I really appreciate your comment *Romashka01*.



Mexico City - Roma District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Santa Fe by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Fuente de la Templanza by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Palace of Fine Arts - Ballet Folklórico de México by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma - Marcha por la Paz 2015 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Tamayo Museum by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Postal Palace by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## MyGeorge

how beautiful the city is - the green parks, the buildings and the people too.
it's a pleasure looking at them.


----------



## Gratteciel

MyGeorge said:


> how beautiful the city is - the green parks, the buildings and the people too.
> it's a pleasure looking at them.


Thank you very much for that kind comment *MyGeorge* . I am happy that you have enjoyed these photos.


Mexico City - Plaza Carso by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Historic Centre by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Stained glass ceiling inside theatre at Palace of Fine Arts by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Stained glass ceiling inside theatre at Palace of Fine Arts by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Roma District - The Casa Lamm Cultural Center by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Soumaya Museum by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Alameda Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Historic Centre - Estanquillo Museum by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Historic Centre by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Palace of Fine Arts - Ballet Folklórico de México by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## openlyJane

Absolutely stunning ceiling.

Mexico is definitely on an upwards curve......


----------



## Gratteciel

openlyJane said:


> Absolutely stunning ceiling.
> 
> Mexico is definitely on an upwards curve......


Thanks a lot *Jane*.



Mexico City - Juárez Avenue by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Palace of Fine Arts by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Palace of Fine Arts - Ballet Folklórico de México by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Historic Centre - Estanquillo Museum by francerobert2001, en Flickr



Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Jumex Museum by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Historic Centre by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## diddyD

Another gorgeous update^


----------



## Benonie

gratteciel said:


> Mexico City - Juárez Avenue by francerobert2001, en Flickr


^^Aaah, Torre Latinoamericana, the first skyscraper were I stood on top, back in the ninetees!


----------



## shik2005

Nice photos, gratteciel! Loved this:
https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3950/19441607856_69f380e414_b.jpg


----------



## diddyD

Gorgeous - Mexico City.


----------



## Gratteciel

Benonie said:


> ^^Aaah, Torre Latinoamericana, the first skyscraper were I stood on top, back in the ninetees!


In spite of the fact that it’s not the tallest building anymore having been surpassed by many other towers, the Latin-American Tower still has a special place among the inhabitants as it is the classic skyscraper of the city.
It is time to visit Mexico City again *Benonie*. 



shik2005 said:


> Nice photos, gratteciel! Loved this:
> https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3950/19441607856_69f380e414_b.jpg


Thank you so much *shik2005*. Street performers make an important part of the entertainment in the city. 



diddyD said:


> Gorgeous - Mexico City.


Thank you for all your nice comments *diddyD*. I really appreciate it.


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Roma District - Álvaro Obregón Avenue by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Roma District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Palace of Fine Arts - Ballet Folklórico de México by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Botanical Garden by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Estanquillo Museum by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Gante Street by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## Romashka01

Pleasure for eyes and soul


----------



## paul62

The Roma district looks very trendy.


----------



## Gratteciel

Romashka01 said:


> Pleasure for eyes and soul


Thank you so much *Romashka*. 



paul62 said:


> The Roma district looks very trendy.


Hello *Paul*. This old district, also called, "La Roma" is full of restaurants, bars, clubs, shops and galleries. It is definitely one of the most popular sites today.


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr



Mexico City - Marquis Reforma Hotel by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Stained glass ceiling inside theatre at Palace of Fine Arts by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Gay Pride Day 2015 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Roma District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Historic Blue Restaurant by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Juárez Avenue by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## DWest

nice indeed, you've the knack of showing the wonders and beauty of this city.


----------



## Gratteciel

DWest said:


> nice indeed, you've the knack of showing the wonders and beauty of this city.


Thank you very much for your kind comment *DWest*.


Mexico City - Historic Centre - Estanquillo Museum by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Torre Bancomer by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Marquis Reforma Hotel by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Pink Zone by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Garden Santa Fe by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Desierto de los Leones (Desert of the Lions) National Park - Carmelite Monastery built in 1606 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Museo de la Ciudad de México by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## diddyD

Nice update^


----------



## openlyJane

I take it that the 'pink zone' is the city's gay quarter?


----------



## Gratteciel

diddyD said:


> Nice update^


Tkanks a lot *diddyD*. 



openlyJane said:


> I take it that the 'pink zone' is the city's gay quarter?


Hello *Jane*. Thanks again for your interest in Mexico City. 
Zona Rosa (Pink Zone) is a neighborhood in Mexico City which is known for its shopping, nightlife, gay community, and its recently established Korean community.
From the 1990s, the area has become home to Mexico City’s gay community, which is prominent around Amberes Street. The official name is Juárez District.


----------



## Benonie

Mexico, the cultural capital of Latin America!


----------



## Salazar Rick

AMAZING- GREAT CAPITAL!

The people, streets, buildings!... 
Urban street life is very interesting.


----------



## Gratteciel

Benonie said:


> Mexico, the cultural capital of Latin America!


Thanks a lot *Benonie* for your nice comment. 



Salazar Rick said:


> AMAZING- GREAT CAPITAL!
> 
> The people, streets, buildings!...
> Urban street life is very interesting.


Thanks for visiting the thread my friend.


Mexico City - Palace of Fine Arts by francerobert2001, en Flickr

*"The Angel" Considered to be the symbol of Mexico City.*


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - The Angel by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Plaza Carso by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Gante Street by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## falp6

Very nice Garden Santafe. Mexico has great contemporary architecture.


----------



## DaveF12

quite beautiful pictures. and it's very pleasing to look at them.


----------



## Gratteciel

falp6 said:


> Very nice Garden Santafe. Mexico has great contemporary architecture.


Thank you my friend for your support. I really appreciate it. 



DaveF12 said:


> quite beautiful pictures. and it's very pleasing to look at them.


Thanks for visiting this thread *DaveF12* and for your kind comment .


Mexico City - Palace of Fine Arts by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Santa Fe by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Marquis Reforma Hotel by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Palace of Fine Arts - Ballet Folklórico de México by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Historic Centre by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - 20 de Noviembre Avenue by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Roma District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## taxevader

that nice


----------



## openlyJane

Love the Vietnamese bronze figure. Who is it of?


----------



## Romashka01

^^ I guess, Ho Chi Minh


----------



## christos-greece

Once again very nice updates; well done :cheers:


----------



## Gratteciel

openlyJane said:


> Love the Vietnamese bronze figure. Who is it of?





Romashka01 said:


> ^^ I guess, Ho Chi Minh


You are right *Romashka*. HO CHI MINH was a Vietnamese president and a key figure in the foundation of the Democratic Republic of Vietnam in 1945. 
The bronze figure is located in the Garden of Freedom of Peoples in Mexico City. 

Thank you *Jane* and *Romashka* for your interest in Mexico City. I really appreciate your comments.



christos-greece said:


> Once again very nice updates; well done :cheers:


Thanks a lot *Christos*. You are very Kind. 


Mexico City - Garden of Freedom by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Garden of Freedom by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Santa Fe by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Historic Centre - Estanquillo Museum by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Palace of Fine Arts by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Plaza Carso by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Museo de la Ciudad de México by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Desierto de los Leones (Desert of the Lions) National Park - Carmelite Monastery built in 1606 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## madonnagirl

Mexico City is really neat with colorful culture and arts as well as vibrant atmosphere and beautiful people.


----------



## Gratteciel

madonnagirl said:


> Mexico City is really neat with colorful culture and arts as well as vibrant atmosphere and beautiful people.


These are really very kind words. Thank you *madonnagirl*.



Mexico City - Historic Centre by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Alameda Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Roma District - La Sagrada Familia by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Soumaya Museum by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Roma District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Roma District - Álvaro Obregón Avenue by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Roma District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Pink Zone by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## capricorn2000

I love everything I see, the arts, the culture and the vibrancy.
and some young girls having a *quinceanera*. is this exclusively Mexican 
or are some neighboring countries do this too?


----------



## christos-greece

gratteciel said:


> Thanks a lot *Christos*. You are very Kind.


Welcome :cheers:
and great, very nice photos as well kay:


----------



## Gratteciel

capricorn2000 said:


> I love everything I see, the arts, the culture and the vibrancy.
> and some young girls having a *quinceanera*. is this exclusively Mexican
> or are some neighboring countries do this too?


Hello *Capricorn*. Thank you for visiting this thread and for your nice words. I know that in Costa Rica, people also celebrate the fifteenth birthday with a big party, 
but I'm not sure if other countries in the region celebrate the same way.



christos-greece said:


> Welcome :cheers:
> and great, very nice photos as well kay:


Thanks again *Christos*. 



Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Monumento a la Revolución by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Plaza de la República by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Monumento a Juárez by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Historic Centre - Madero Street by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Museum of Memory and Tolerance by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Monumento a la Revolución by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## openlyJane

The guy on the red carpet hasn't realised his shirt is half-hanging out of his trousers :yes:


----------



## 009

Wow, you're a great photographer. Mexico city also has endless photo opportunities. This thread could go on for years


----------



## Gratteciel

openlyJane said:


> The guy on the red carpet hasn't realised his shirt is half-hanging out of his trousers :yes:


Hello *Jane*. I think that the model took three hours to get that look so careless. :lol:



009 said:


> Wow, you're a great photographer. Mexico city also has endless photo opportunities. This thread could go on for years


Thanks a lot *009*. I really appreciate your comment.


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Plaza de la República by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Alameda Oriente by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Museum of Memory and Tolerance by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Roma District - Álvaro Obregón Avenue by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## Salazar Rick

Paseo de la Reforma Avenue is one of the most beautiful avenues of the world... 

Amazing Mexico City!!!

pd. Invitame a tu helicoptero amigo jaj:colgate:

saludos!


----------



## alexander2000

fantastic street scenes and lovely city as well.


----------



## Gratteciel

Salazar Rick said:


> Paseo de la Reforma Avenue is one of the most beautiful avenues of the world...
> 
> Amazing Mexico City!!!
> 
> *pd. Invitame a tu helicoptero amigo* jaj:colgate:
> 
> saludos!


Thanks a lot *my friend*. My personal helicopter is broken :lol: but this is the Turisky service.



alexander2000 said:


> fantastic street scenes and lovely city as well.


Thank you very much for those kind words *Alexander*.

Thanks everyone for the views, comments and likes. 


Mexico City - Palace of Fine Arts by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Historic Centre by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Centro Nacional de las Artes by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Museum of Memory and Tolerance by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec Lake by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Police Museum by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Historic Centre - 20 de Noviembre Avenue by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Torres Mayor y Bancomer by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Monumento a la Revolución by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Plaza de la República by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

openlyJane said:


> The guy on the red carpet hasn't realised his shirt is half-hanging out of his trousers :yes:


Indeed 

BTW, great and very nice updates from Mexico city as well :cheers:


----------



## LA fierce

I love the mix of history, modern architecture and culture of the amazing Mexico City. 
Your contributions to this thread will always be appreciated my friend gratteciel. 
:cheers:


----------



## capricorn2000

la Paseo de la Reforma is muy boneta, mi incanta.
wow, you were in a helicopter, so the city has that tour service like NYC?, how much does it cost?


----------



## Gratteciel

christos-greece said:


> Indeed
> 
> BTW, great and very nice updates from Mexico city as well :cheers:


Thanks for your nice comments *Christos*.



LA fierce said:


> I love the mix of history, modern architecture and culture of the amazing Mexico City.
> Your contributions to this thread will always be appreciated my friend gratteciel.
> :cheers:


Thank you so much *my friend*. 



capricorn2000 said:


> la Paseo de la Reforma is muy boneta, mi incanta.
> wow, you were in a helicopter, *so the city has that tour service like NYC?, how much does it cost?*


Thank you very much *capricorn2000*. ¡Muchas gracias amigo!
*TuriSky Tour* (Helicopter tour) takes you over some of the most emblematic locations in Mexico City. It is a 25 min flight to show an aerial view of historic monuments and important buildings of this city.
The tour costs 162 US dollars per person, all taxes included.


Mexico City - World Trade Center by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Telcel Theatre by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Museum of Memory and Tolerance by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Pink Zone by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Roma District - The Casa Lamm Cultural Center by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Historic Blue Restaurant by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Roma District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec Castle by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## LA fierce

I'm sure the TuriSky Tour experience can be such an odyssey. The best way to overlook this huge city. The other Latin capitals are no match for the great Mexico City, sorry but I'm telling the truth!


----------



## Gratteciel

LA fierce said:


> I'm sure the TuriSky Tour experience can be such an odyssey. The best way to overlook this huge city. The other Latin capitals are no match for the great Mexico City, sorry but I'm telling the truth!


Hello *dear friend* . Thank you very much for your words and for the love that you have for my city. :hug: I believe, however, that there are other very beautiful cities in Latin America; such as Bogota , Buenos Aires, Lima and Sao Paulo, among many others.
In fact, what I like about these threads, it is to "discover" many fascinating places around the world. Some of them were completely unknown to me.


----------



## LA fierce

Gratteciel, did you take those pictures from the TuriSky?
They're amazing...!!! :uh:
Thanks for posting them my loyal friend!
I would love to experience the TuriSky tour but I'm afraid of heights... :lol:


----------



## COmountainsguy

Excellent pictures grattecial! Mexico City looks like an awesome place!


----------



## christos-greece

Once again great, very nice updates from Mexico city! :cheers:


----------



## tony77

very nice


----------



## Gratteciel

LA fierce said:


> Gratteciel, *did you take those pictures from the TuriSky?*
> They're amazing...!!! :uh:
> Thanks for posting them my loyal friend!
> I would love to experience the TuriSky tour but I'm afraid of heights... :lol:


I did take those pics *my friend*. Thank you for all your nice comments and do not be afraid of heights, helicopter experience well worth. 



COmountainsguy said:


> Excellent pictures grattecial! Mexico City looks like an awesome place!


Thank you very much for visiting this thread *COmountainguy* and for all the likes you gave me too. You're very kind.



christos-greece said:


> Once again great, very nice updates from Mexico city! :cheers:


Thanks a lot *Christos*. 



tony77 said:


> very nice


Thank you so much *tony77* and also thanks for visiting Mexico City's thread.

Thank you all for the views, comments and likes. 


Mexico City - Condesa District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Monumento a la Revolución by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Condesa District - Mexico Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Condesa District - Mexico Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Condesa District - Mexico Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Condesa District - Mexico Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Madero Street by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## LA fierce

^^
Beautiful pics gratteciel!
Regarding the TuriSky Tour, I would do it as long as you promise me that we would get on the helicopter together, so we can hug each other in case I experience a panic attack...


----------



## Gratteciel

LA fierce said:


> ^^
> Beautiful pics gratteciel!
> Regarding the TuriSky Tour, I would do it *as long as you promise* me that we would get on the helicopter together, so we can hug each other in case I experience a panic attack...


You can count on me my friend. :lol:

*Scuderia Ferrari Street Demo.*


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma - Scuderia Ferrari Street Demo by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma - Scuderia Ferrari Street Demo by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma - Scuderia Ferrari Street Demo by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma - Scuderia Ferrari Street Demo by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma - Scuderia Ferrari Street Demo by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma - Scuderia Ferrari Street Demo by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma - Scuderia Ferrari Street Demo by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma - Scuderia Ferrari Street Demo by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma - Scuderia Ferrari Street Demo by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma - Scuderia Ferrari Street Demo by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma - Scuderia Ferrari Street Demo by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## LA fierce

^^ 
Getting ready for the Mexico Grand Prix in December!


----------



## openlyJane

Why are there police all over the monument?


----------



## Gratteciel

LA fierce said:


> ^^
> Getting ready for the *Mexico Grand Prix* in December!


It will be held on October 30 and November the 1st if everything is fine. 



openlyJane said:


> *Why are there police all over the monument?*


Hello *Jane*. The police is there so people do not try to climb the monument.
When there is an event (football cup or anything), the cops always surround the monument.


----------



## LA fierce

gratteciel said:


> It will be held on October 30 and November the 1st if everything is fine.


Thanks for the correction gratteciel!


----------



## diddyD

Cool cars.


----------



## Romashka01

Cool pics


----------



## Gratteciel

LA fierce said:


> Thanks for the correction gratteciel!


You are welcome. I hope you'll come to the Grand Prix of Mexico. 



diddyD said:


> Cool cars.


Yes *diddyD*, indeed they are very nice .



Romashka01 said:


> Cool pics


Thanks a lot *Romashka*. 


Mexico City - Roma District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Roma District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City Half Marathon 2015 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Condesa District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Condesa District - Mexico Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Monumento a la Revolución by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Estanquillo Museum by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Gay Pride Day 2015 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Desierto de los Leones (Desert of the Lions) National Park - Carmelite Monastery built in 1606 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## LA fierce

^^
:banana:
Thanks for the pictures my friend. They're all beautiful!


----------



## Lagunero

Increíbles fotos, maravillosa la cd. de México


----------



## Gratteciel

LA fierce said:


> ^^
> :banana:
> Thanks for the pictures my friend. They're all beautiful!


Thank you *my friend*. You are very kind.



Lagunero said:


> Increíbles fotos, maravillosa la cd. de México


Muchas gracias *Lagunero*.


Mexico City - Condesa District - Mexico Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Roma District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Condesa District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Condesa District - Mexico Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Condesa District - Mexico Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Condesa District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Plaza de la República by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Condesa District - Mexico Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Roma District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## Cofe33

wow, beautiful city!


----------



## diddyD

Again - a very nice update.


----------



## openlyJane

That bird man is very life-like....


----------



## Gratteciel

Cofe33 said:


> wow, beautiful city!


Thank you very much *Cofe33*.



diddyD said:


> Again - a very nice update.


Thanks a lot *diddyD*; you are very kind.



openlyJane said:


> That bird man is very life-like....


It is always a pleasure reading your comments *Jane*.


Mexico City - Viveros de Coyoacán is a tree nursery and public park in the Coyoacán Borough by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Coyoacán District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Viveros de Coyoacán is a tree nursery and public park in the Coyoacán Borough by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Condesa District - Mexico Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Viveros de Coyoacán is a tree nursery and public park in the Coyoacán Borough by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Viveros de Coyoacán is a tree nursery and public park in the Coyoacán Borough by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Condesa District - Mexico Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## diddyD

You really do take some very nice pics.


----------



## christos-greece

Amazing, very nice updates from Mexico city as always :cheers:


----------



## Gratteciel

diddyD said:


> You really do take some very nice pics.


Thank you *diddyD*. I really appreciate your gentleness. 



christos-greece said:


> Amazing, very nice updates from Mexico city as always :cheers:


Thanks a lot *Christos* for all your views and for your nice comments too.

Thank you all for your views, comments and likes. 


*Coyoacán: * *St. John the Baptist Church.*

*The origins of this building date back to 1528 and was one of the first to be raised after the fall of the Aztec Empire.*


Mexico City - Coyoacán District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Coyoacán District - St. John the Baptist Church by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Coyoacán District - St. John the Baptist Church by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Coyoacán District - St. John the Baptist Church by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Coyoacán District - St. John the Baptist Church by francerobert2001, en Flickr

---  ---


Mexico City - Viveros de Coyoacán is a tree nursery and public park in the Coyoacán Borough by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Viveros de Coyoacán is a tree nursery and public park in the Coyoacán Borough by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Condesa District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Gay Pride Day 2015 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Police Museum by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## Romashka01

The first time I saw a black squirrel  
Beautiful photos!


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Me too (about the black squirrel)!
BTW, very nice new photos as always :cheers:


----------



## LA fierce

The Coyacan district looks amazing, I've heard wonderful things about this pleasant neighborhood!


----------



## Gratteciel

Romashka01 said:


> *The first time I saw a black squirrel*
> Beautiful photos!





christos-greece said:


> ^^ *Me too (about the black squirrel)!*
> BTW, very nice new photos as always :cheers:


Hello *Romashka* and *Christos*. The black squirrel is a melanistic subgroup of the gray squirrel. In Viveros de Coyoacan Park, you can see numerous black squirrels although we can hardly see black squirrels in other city parks. 
According to information from the internet, they are common in the Midwestern U.S., Eastern Canada and U.K.

Thank you so much for your nice comments! 



LA fierce said:


> The Coyacan district looks amazing, I've heard wonderful things about this pleasant neighborhood!


Hello *dear friend*. Coyoacán is an attractive, colonial-era neighborhood, noted for its beautiful town square, cobblestone streets and several of the city's most interesting museums.



Mexico City - Condesa District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Museum of Memory and Tolerance by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Viveros de Coyoacán is a tree nursery and public park in the Coyoacán Borough by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Plaza Carso by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Plaza Carso by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Coyoacán District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Coyoacán District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Viveros de Coyoacán is a tree nursery and public park in the Coyoacán Borough by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Palace of Fine Arts by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## LA fierce

I loved the Museum of Memory and Tolerance, there MUST be a museum of this kind in every city of the globe.
First time I see pictures of the Viveros of Coyacan and they're just wonderful.
Thanks for the pictures my friend gratteciel!


----------



## openlyJane

The dome on The Palace of Fine Arts is just wow! And what is that black creature one set up. With squirrel-like tail?


----------



## Gratteciel

LA fierce said:


> I loved the Museum of Memory and Tolerance, there MUST be a museum of this kind in every city of the globe.
> *First time I see pictures of the Viveros of Coyacan* and they're just wonderful.
> Thanks for the pictures my friend gratteciel!


Viveros de Coyoacán has an extension of 38.9 hectares, it was declared a national park in 1938 and today attracts between 2,500 and 3,000 visitors daily. 
The nursery provides nearly one million tree seedlings each year. Through many years, most of the trees we see in our city in other parks and sidewalks are from Coyoacán nursery.
I send you a hug.



openlyJane said:


> The dome on The Palace of Fine Arts is just wow! And *what is that black creature one set up. With squirrel-like tail?*


Hello *Jane*. It is a black squirrel. they are not very common here , but I could see some in Viveros de Coyoacán Park. 
Thanks for your kind comment about The Palace of Fine Arts.


----------



## openlyJane

It a_ very big_ squirrel......


----------



## paul62

Some good looking people in Mexico City.


----------



## LA fierce

Thank you for that material information gratteciel!


----------



## blue_man100

awesome!


----------



## Christi69

Mexico seems to show endless different scenes, with endless different people. And you have a very keen eye to capture the buzz of the city! Thanks


----------



## LA fierce

The baby is so cute!!! :lol:


----------



## Gratteciel

LA fierce said:


> The best Mexico City's thread is this one!!!
> Cheers my friend gratt! :cheers:


Thank you so much *my friend*. :hug:



diddyD said:


> Gorgeous city with superb photographer.


Thank you *diddyD* for your nice comment. You are really kind.



Roverach said:


> Excelent¡¡¡¡¡ wonderful city.


Thanks a lot *Roverach*. 



Leongname said:


> :applause: hahah! the last one is adorable


Thank you very much *Leongname*. The baby is really cute!



openlyJane said:


> Mexico city really seems to be buzzing and confident......


Thank you *Jane*. You are always very friendly and I really appreciate it. 



LA fierce said:


> The baby is so cute!!! :lol:


Yes, he is really cute; he has more fans than the BMW. :lol:

*Thank you all for your nice comments.* :grouphug:


Mexico City - Palace of the Archbishopric 1530 - SHCP Art Museum by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Presidente Masaryk Avenue by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Coyoacán District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Polanco District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Ex Teresa Arte Actual Museum by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - José Luis Cuevas Museum - La Giganta - The Female Giant by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Presidente Masaryk Avenue by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Palace of the Archbishopric 1530 - SHCP Art Museum by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Metropolitan Cathedral by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Presidente Masaryk Avenue by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## Leongname

beautiful update! very interesting construction of the pipes organ in the cathedral, never seen.

https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5810/19935750034_07d0922082_b.jpg


----------



## Gratteciel

Leongname said:


> beautiful update! very interesting construction of the pipes organ in the cathedral, never seen.
> 
> https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5810/19935750034_07d0922082_b.jpg


Thank you very much *Leongname*. Twin organs in Metropolitan Cathedral were damaged by a fire in 1967; the seven year project to restore them has been completed last year
and it was the first time that the public heard the two organs played simultaneously in years.


Mexico City - 5 de Mayo Avenue by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Palace of the Archbishopric 1530 - SHCP Art Museum by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Presidente Masaryk Avenue by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Mural in a Subway Station by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Palace of the Archbishopric 1530 - SHCP Art Museum by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Viveros de Coyoacán is a tree nursery and public park in the Coyoacán Borough by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Presidente Masaryk Avenue by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Coyoacán District - St. John the Baptist Church by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Coyoacán District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Museum of Memory and Tolerance by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Once again amazing, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## Roverach

Great pics¡¡¡ I need more


----------



## germoderm

Great update!


----------



## Gratteciel

christos-greece said:


> Once again amazing, very nice updates :cheers:


Thank you *Christos*. 



Roverach said:


> Great pics¡¡¡ I need more


Thanks a lot *Roverach*. I am happy that you are visiting this thread.



germoderm said:


> Great update!


Thank you so much *germoderm*. You are very kind.

*****


Mexico City - José Luis Cuevas Museum - La Giganta - The Female Giant by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Presidente Masaryk Avenue by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Nuevo Polanco District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Palace of the Archbishopric 1530 - SHCP Art Museum - Sergio Garval by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Metropolitan Cathedral by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Presidente Masaryk Avenue by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Viveros de Coyoacán is a tree nursery and public park in the Coyoacán Borough by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Presidente Masaryk Avenue by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma - St Regis Hotel by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Roma District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Presidente Masaryk Avenue by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Palace of the Archbishopric 1530 - SHCP Art Museum by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## Leongname

beautiful update 'gratteciel'! 
p.s. I like the works of this artist https://flic.kr/p/x2VP8g . thanks


----------



## marlonbasman

nice and neat.....I love how you portray your beautiful city Mexico.....
the place and the people are nice and good looking.:cheers:


----------



## Gratteciel

Leongname said:


> beautiful update 'gratteciel'!
> p.s. I like the works of this artist https://flic.kr/p/x2VP8g . thanks


Thank you so much *leongname*. 
I also love the work of this talented artist. If you want to know more about his work , here it is the link of his site.
http://www.sergiogarval.com/ 



marlonbasman said:


> nice and neat.....I love how you portray your beautiful city Mexico.....
> the place and the people are nice and good looking.:cheers:


Thank you very much for visiting this thread *marlonbasman* and for your kind comments.

*******


Mexico City - Presidente Masaryk Avenue by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Palace of the Archbishopric 1530 - SHCP Art Museum by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Palace of the Archbishopric 1530 - SHCP Art Museum by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - 5 de Mayo Avenue by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Presidente Masaryk Avenue by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Ex Teresa Arte Actual Museum by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Gay Pride Day 2015 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Garden Santa Fe by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Museo de la Ciudad de México by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Museum of Modern Art - Remedios Varo by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## Bensonyng

wow


----------



## shik2005

Nice twist, this one: https://flic.kr/p/x99d5q


----------



## Leongname

gratteciel said:


> Thank you so much *leongname*.
> I also love the work of this talented artist. If you want to know more about his work , here it is the link of his site.
> http://www.sergiogarval.com/


 thanks mate!


----------



## Gratteciel

Bensonyng said:


> wow


Thank you *Bensonyng*!



shik2005 said:


> Nice twist, this one: https://flic.kr/p/x99d5q


Thanks a lot *shik2005*.



Leongname said:


> thanks mate!


You're welcome 

*******


Mexico City - Metropolitan Cathedral - Altar of the Kings by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - José Luis Cuevas Museum by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Presidente Masaryk Avenue by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Presidente Masaryk Avenue by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City by francerobert2001, en Flickr

*Leonora Carrington*


Mexico City - Palace of the Archbishopric 1530 - SHCP Art Museum - Leonora Carrington by francerobert2001, en Flickr

*******


Mexico City - Historic Centre by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Insurgentes Avenue by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec Avenue by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Monumento a la Revolución by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Palace of the Archbishopric 1530 - SHCP Art Museum by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Coyoacán District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## Romashka01

Excellent photos as usual!


----------



## paul62

Varied and colourful.


----------



## Gratteciel

Romashka01 said:


> Excellent photos as usual!


Thank you *Romashka*. I really appreciate your comments.



paul62 said:


> Varied and colourful.


Thanks *Paul*. You are very kind.

*******

*Fleeting Joy*


Mexico City - Fleeting Joy by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## shik2005

Great! Loved last two posts, well done, gratteciel!


----------



## Gratteciel

shik2005 said:


> Great! Loved last two posts, well done, gratteciel!


Thank you very much *shik2005*. I really appreciate your kindness.


----------



## rafark

Done @gratteciel


----------



## Gratteciel

*Thank you very much rafark!* :hug:



capricorn2000 said:


> quite nice shots as always, and wow! you've got a priceless Tintoretto in your museum.
> Likewise, the city's modern skyline is getting massive and changing fast.


I really appreciate your nice comment *capricorn2000*. 



MagisterZ said:


> This city is plenty of museums and attractions, teathres, amusement parks, spectacles of every kind, galleries and world class restaurants, like no other city in Latam.
> 
> *Wonderful thread* kay:


Thank you very much. 


Mexico City - National Museum of San Carlos by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - WTC by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - National Centre for the Arts by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec Castle by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - National Museum of San Carlos by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - National Centre for the Arts by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - National Cinematheque of Mexico by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Historic Centre by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - National Museum of San Carlos by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Presidente Masaryk Avenue by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## LA fierce

I love the historic places all over this city. It's also gratifying to see the new modern super structures including the new skyscrapers.
Mazaryk Avenue looks very chic...


----------



## Gratteciel

^^ Hello my friend.


Mexico City - Historic Centre by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - National Centre for the Arts by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - National Centre for the Arts - Máquina Deseante - Jesús Legrisse by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - National Centre for the Arts by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Historic Centre - Historic Blue Restaurant by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Historic Centre - Historic Blue Restaurant by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - National Cinematheque of Mexico by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Juárez Avenue by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Historic Centre - 20 de Noviembre Avenue by francerobert2001, en Flickr

Mexico City - National Centre for the Arts - Cultivated Cat by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Wonderful, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## Gratteciel

christos-greece said:


> ^^ Wonderful, very nice updates :cheers:


Thank you so much *Christos*. 

Thank you very much to all for the views , comments and likes.

*******


Mexico City - National Centre for the Arts by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Presidente Masaryk Avenue by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Juárez Avenue by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Presidente Masaryk Avenue by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - National Centre for the Arts by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Turisky by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Presidente Masaryk Avenue by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - National Museum of San Carlos by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Historic Centre by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - National Museum of San Carlos - Jean-Honoré Fragonard by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Presidente Masaryk Avenue by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Historic Centre by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - National Museum of San Carlos by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Historic Centre - Historic Blue Restaurant by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Presidente Masaryk Avenue by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## PinkWho

This is just a visual orgasm. Thanks for the pics gratteciel


----------



## Benonie

Great updates again, my friend! :cheers1:


----------



## Gratteciel

PinkWho said:


> This is just a visual orgasm. Thanks for the pics gratteciel


Thank you *PinkWho* for your views and for your nice comments.



Benonie said:


> Great updates again, my friend! :cheers1:


Thanks a lot *Ben*. You are very kind.


Mexico City - Polanco by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Historic Centre - Historic Blue Restaurant by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Historic Centre - Historic Blue Restaurant by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - National Centre for the Arts by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Historic Centre - Historic Blue Restaurant by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - 20 de Noviembre Avenue by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec Castle by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec Castle by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Regina Street by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec Castle - National Museum of History by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Historic Centre by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec Castle by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## Romashka01

I absolutely admire your photos. Stunning as always!


----------



## christos-greece

Really stunning, very nice; keep them coming :cheers:


----------



## Gratteciel

Romashka01 said:


> I absolutely admire your photos. Stunning as always!


Thank you very much *Roman*. Your comment means a lot to me because your photos are simply fantastic!



christos-greece said:


> Really stunning, very nice; keep them coming :cheers:


I really appreciate your visits and nice comments *Christos*.

*******


Mexico City - Chapultepec by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec Castle by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec Castle by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec Castle - National Museum of History by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Historic Centre - Historic Blue Restaurant - Chile en Nogada by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - National Museum of San Carlos by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Presidente Masaryk Avenue by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## BARLACH

Delicious post !


----------



## jamc92

Your pictures are perfect as always!

I will finally visit Mexico City from 24-27 Sept. I can't wait to see from my own eyes everything that you capture in your perfect pictures.


----------



## Gratteciel

BARLACH said:


> Delicious post !


Thank you so much *BARLACH*. How nice that you visit my thread.



jamc92 said:


> Your pictures are perfect as always!
> 
> I will finally visit Mexico City from 24-27 Sept. I can't wait to see from my own eyes everything that you capture in your perfect pictures.


Thanks for your words *jamc92*. I wish you a happy stay in our city.

*******


Mexico City - Chapultepec Castle by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Presidente Masaryk Avenue by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Polanco Skyline by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec Castle by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Madero Street by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Historic Centre - Isabel la Católica 30 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - National Centre for the Arts by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## openlyJane

Chapultapec Castel is beautiful. What is its modern day function? and its original one?


----------



## Gratteciel

openlyJane said:


> Chapultapec Castel is beautiful. What is its modern day function? and its original one?


Thank you so much *Jane*. 

In colonial times, the castle was meant to be a summer home for the Viceroy Bernardo de Gálvez. During the Mexican War of Independence (1810) the castle was abandoned. 
Later, the building was adapted to different uses, serving as a military college, an astronomical observatory, official residence to Emperor Maximilian of Habsburg and
Empress Carlota and presidential residence. 
Currently and since 1939, the castle is the seat of National Museum of History.


Mexico City - Chapultepec Castle by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## LA fierce

I don't think Mexico City has to mimic European cities to look sophisticated. 
In fact, Mexico City has its own identity, and the "chilangos" are very proud of it.
I love the diversity of this city which makes it unique. 
Certainly, we thought we knew the city, but we found out that we don't.
Very interesting and lovely pictures!!!


----------



## LA fierce

openlyJane said:


> Chapultapec Castel is beautiful. What is its modern day function? and its original one?


Currently, it's gratteciel's home! He's my king!!! :bow: :master:


----------



## Benonie

Never heard of the castle, but it looks amazing! Great pictures, as always. :cheers:


----------



## Gratteciel

LA fierce said:


> I don't think Mexico City has to mimic European cities to look sophisticated.
> In fact, Mexico City has its own identity, and the "chilangos" are very proud of it.
> I love the diversity of this city which makes it unique.
> Certainly, we thought we knew the city, but we found out that we don't.
> Very interesting and lovely pictures!!!


Thank you very much for your kindness dear friend. 
By the way, I do not live in that castle , mine is a little bigger! :lol:



Benonie said:


> Never heard of the castle, but it looks amazing! Great pictures, as always. :cheers:


You see my friend? That's a good reason to return to Mexico City. Thanks for you nice words!

*******


Mexico City - Chapultepec by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec Castle by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec Castle - National Museum of History by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Historic Centre - 20 de Noviembre Avenue by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec - Lomas by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - National Centre for the Arts by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - National Museum of San Carlos - Giovanni Silvagni by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - National Centre for the Arts - Serpiente - Sebastián by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## LA fierce

gratteciel said:


> Thank you very much for your kindness dear friend.  By the way, I do not live in that castle , mine is a little bigger! :lol:


:lol: :hug:


----------



## Gratteciel

We celebrate our country’s Independence Day with fireworks, parties (fiestas), food, dance, music, flags, flowers and decorations in the colors of the Mexican flag on September. 



Mexico City by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Alameda Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Historic Centre by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Plaza del Quijote by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - National Museum of San Carlos - Enrique Estrada - Zapata by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Juárez Avenue by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - National Museum of San Carlos by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - National Museum of San Carlos by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Presidente Masaryk Avenue by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec Castle by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## Romashka01

Love this masterpiece https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5763/20588926910_6c81697372_b.jpg
Great photos Gratteciel!


----------



## Gratteciel

Romashka01 said:


> Love this masterpiece https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5763/20588926910_6c81697372_b.jpg
> Great photos Gratteciel!


Thank you very much *Roman*. 


Mexico City - Chapultepec Castle by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Plaza Carso by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Presidente Masaryk Avenue by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec Castle by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Plaza Carso by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Metropolitan Cathedral by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Condesa District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - MUMEDI Mexican Museum of Design by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Condesa District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - National Museum of San Carlos by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - 20 de Noviembre Avenue by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - National Museum of San Carlos by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Presidente Masaryk Avenue by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## paul62

The modern architecture/business district looks decent too. Very nice updates.


----------



## Gratteciel

paul62 said:


> The modern architecture/business district looks decent too. Very nice updates.


Thanks a lot *Paul*. 


Mexico City - Condesa District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec Castle by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - National Cinematheque of Mexico by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Presidente Masaryk Avenue by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Historic Centre - Mural El Holocausto, Manuel Rodríguez Lozano by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Presidente Masaryk Avenue by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Palace of the Archbishopric 1530 - SHCP Art Museum by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Santa Fe by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Historic Centre - Historic Blue Restaurant by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - National Centre for the Arts by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - National Museum of San Carlos by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Amazing, very nice updates once again :cheers:


----------



## diddyD

Vibrant and gorgeous street pics.


----------



## El_Greco

I really want to visit Mexico City - it has, I hope, an undeserved reputation for crime, but it looks stunning. A bit of Paris and a bit of Madrid.


----------



## hacci

El_Greco said:


> I really want to visit Mexico City - it has, I hope, an undeserved reputation for crime, but it looks stunning. A bit of Paris and a bit of Madrid.


And the truth is that it's way safer than many USA cities, but as always media loves to make things dramatic when its not the case at all, but seriously at all.  


By the way, that ad: "¿Qué es el conflicto de intereses?" :lol: :lol: It's also on my water service receipt.



paul62 said:


> The modern architecture/business district looks decent too. Very nice updates.


And I think it's like the 6th skyline in the city in shape. The good thing there is that it has two sections of the Chapultepec park next to it so it looks very green.


----------



## El_Greco

Yeah I bet it does! Mexico in general looks fascinating!


----------



## openlyJane

...so much art.


----------



## capricorn2000

wow! another set of wonderful photos...can't get enough of it.kay:


----------



## Gratteciel

christos-greece said:


> Amazing, very nice updates once again :cheers:


Thanks a lot *Christos*. 



diddyD said:


> Vibrant and gorgeous street pics.


Thank you very much *diddyD* for your views and for your nice comment.



El_Greco said:


> *I really want to visit Mexico City* - it has, I hope, an undeserved reputation for crime, but it looks stunning. A bit of Paris and a bit of Madrid.





El_Greco said:


> Yeah I bet it does! *Mexico in general looks fascinating!*


You would be very welcome *El_Greco*.* Hacci* is right, Mexico City is a safe place. Thank you for your nice words.



openlyJane said:


> ...so much art.


You are really kind *Jane*. Thanks for visiting and for your comment.



capricorn2000 said:


> wow! another set of wonderful photos...can't get enough of it.kay:


I'm glad you like it! I really appreciate your nice comments *capricorn2000*

*Thanks everyone for your views, likes and comments.*

*******


Mexico City - Chapultepec - Casa del Lago by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec Zoo by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Presidente Masaryk Avenue by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec Zoo by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - National Museum of San Carlos by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Presidente Masaryk Avenue by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## midrise

:hmm:..How could you not like this urban beauty???.......I would love too visit!!......so much history, with buildings that span centuries and from different eras..:uh:kay::shocked:kay:kay::runaway:


----------



## LA fierce

It seems that nobody would ever get bored in this very fun city. I love that!!!
Thanks for the pics gratt! kay:


----------



## Gratteciel

midrise said:


> :hmm:..*How could you not like this urban beauty???*.......*I would love too visit!*!......so much history, with buildings that span centuries and from different eras..:uh:kay::shocked:kay:kay::runaway:


You are really kind *midrise*. Thanks a lot! If you visit Mexico City, you would be very welcome!



LA fierce said:


> It seems that nobody would ever get bored in this very fun city. I love that!!!
> Thanks for the pics gratt! kay:


Thank* you* my friend for your support! 

*******


Mexico City - Presidente Masaryk Avenue by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Ejército Nacional Avenue by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec Zoo by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - National Museum of San Carlos - Francesco Coghetti - The Universal Flood by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Presidente Masaryk Avenue by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec Zoo by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - National Museum of San Carlos by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Once again, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## BARLACH

Today celabrete our independence from Spain. I hope see many pictures of the party :cucumber: 
as always excellent pictures !


----------



## Gratteciel

christos-greece said:


> Once again, very nice updates :cheers:


Thank you so much *Christos*



BARLACH said:


> Today celabrete our independence from Spain. I hope see many pictures of the party :cucumber:
> as always *excellent pictures* !


Thank you very much *BARLACH*.


Mexico City - Chapultepec by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec Zoo by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - National Museum of San Carlos by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec Zoo - Snow Leopard by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec Castle by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Ejército Nacional Avenue by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec Castle by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec Zoo by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Presidente Masaryk Avenue by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - National Centre for the Arts by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma - Scuderia Ferrari Street Demo by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec Zoo by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## LA fierce

Seeing pictures of Mexico City is just mind blowing.
I've never seen a snow leopard before, and it's a beautiful animal. So sad it's an endangered species.


----------



## 009

Good to see this thread's still going strong, the pics are beautiful as always


----------



## capricorn2000

great photo update. I'll be seeing these in due time.(I hope)


----------



## Gratteciel

LA fierce said:


> Seeing pictures of Mexico City is just mind blowing.
> I've never seen a snow leopard before, and it's a beautiful animal. *So sad it's an endangered species.*


You are quite right my friend.



009 said:


> Good to see this thread's still going strong, the pics are beautiful as always


Thank you *009*. 



capricorn2000 said:


> great photo update. I'll be seeing these in due time.(I hope)


Thank you *capricorn2000*. I am sure that your stay in Mexico City would be nice.


Mexico City - José Luis Cuevas Museum by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Presidente Masaryk Avenue by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Museum of Modern Art - Siqueiros by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico - City - Historic Centre by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec Zoo - Mexican Wolf by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec Castle by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - National Centre for the Arts by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Polanco District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Lovely, amazing and very nice :cheers:


----------



## Assemblage23

It's always a joy to see that there's an update of this thread.

You are doing a magnificent job portraying the diversity, the greatness and the unique atmosphere of the often-looked-down-upon Mexico City.

Can't wait to go back by the end of November.


----------



## paul62

Art in abundance.


----------



## Gratteciel

christos-greece said:


> ^^ Lovely, amazing and very nice :cheers:


Thank you so much *Christos*. 



Assemblage23 said:


> It's always a joy to see that there's an update of this thread.
> 
> You are doing a magnificent job portraying the diversity, the greatness and the unique atmosphere of the often-looked-down-upon Mexico City.
> 
> 
> Can't wait to go back by the end of November.


Thanks a lot for your nice comment *Assemblage*. I wish you a happy stay in Mexico City in November.



paul62 said:


> Art in abundance.


Thank you very much for your interest in my city *Paul*.


Mexico City - Lincoln Park Polanco by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Ejército Nacional Avenue by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Presidente Masaryk Avenue by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - MUMEDI Mexican Museum of Design by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec Castle by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec Zoo by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec - Polanco by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## Romashka01

Lovely Mexico... interesting photos Gratteciel!


----------



## Gratteciel

Romashka01 said:


> Lovely Mexico... interesting photos Gratteciel!


Thank you *Roman*. You are very kind. 


Mexico City - Chapultepec by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Juárez Avenue by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Museo Nacional de Antropología by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec Castle by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Juárez Avenue by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - National Centre for the Arts by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Lincoln Park Polanco by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## Gratteciel

Mexico City - National Museum of Art by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Avenida de la República by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - National Earthquake Simulation 2015 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Historic Centre by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - National Earthquake Simulation 2015 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Monumento a la Revolución by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec Zoo by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Juárez Avenue by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - National Museum of Art by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec Lake by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - National Earthquake Simulation 2015 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec Zoo by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - National Museum of Art by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## shik2005

Nice photos, gratteciel! Liked this: https://flic.kr/p/xU1fHb. And squirrel, of course!


----------



## christos-greece

Once again awesome, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## Gratteciel

shik2005 said:


> Nice photos, gratteciel! Liked this: https://flic.kr/p/xU1fHb. And squirrel, of course!


Thanks a lot *Shik*. I also like that picture ; the musician also played superbly.



christos-greece said:


> Once again awesome, very nice updates :cheers:


Thank you very much *Christos*. 


Mexico City - National Museum of Art MUNAL by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - National Museum of Art MUNAL by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - National Museum of Art MUNAL by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma - Torre Bancomer by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Plaza de la República by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec Zoo by francerobert2001, en Flickr

* The flags at half mast*
Mexico commemorates 30th anniversary of tragic earthquake which devastated Mexico City and killed over 10,000 people.


Mexico City - Avenida de la República by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - National Earthquake Simulation 2015 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - National Museum of Art MUNAL by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## DWest

wow! anyone can fall in love with this city, with nice people, well preserved colonial buildings, green parks and very vibrant city streets.


----------



## Gratteciel

DWest said:


> wow! anyone can fall in love with this city, with nice people, well preserved colonial buildings, green parks and very vibrant city streets.


Thank you *DWest* for your nice comments.

Thanks everyone for your views, likes and comments. 

*******


Mexico City - National Museum of Art MUNAL by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Monumento a la Revolución by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Presidente Masaryk Avenue by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Historic Centre by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Plaza de la República by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec Castle by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Lincoln Park Polanc by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - National Museum of Art MUNAL by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## Romashka01

Wow! Great updates!


----------



## LA fierce

Assemblage23 said:


> It's always a joy to see that there's an update of this thread. You are doing a magnificent job portraying the diversity, the greatness and the unique atmosphere of the often-looked-down-upon Mexico City. Can't wait to go back by the end of November.


+1


----------



## LA fierce

The National Museum of Art.. WOWWW!
Thanks for the pictures my friend gratt!


----------



## Gratteciel

Romashka01 said:


> Wow! Great updates!


Thanks a lot *Roman*. 



LA fierce said:


> The National Museum of Art.. WOWWW!
> Thanks for the pictures my friend gratt!


Thank *you* my friend.


Mexico City - National Museum of Art MUNAL by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - National Museum of Art MUNAL by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Juárez Avenue by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Juárez Avenue by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - National Museum of Art MUNAL by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Avenida de la República by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Juárez Avenue by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - National Museum of Art MUNAL by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Postal Palace by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - National Earthquake Simulation 2015 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec Lake by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - National Museum of Art MUNAL by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec Castle by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## Christi69

Interesting postal palace! Thanks for your photos


----------



## christos-greece

Really wonderful, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## shik2005

Interesting set of photos. Thanks!


----------



## diddyD

A beautiful set.


----------



## charliewong90

quite nice photos...you've shown the rich characters of Mexico.


----------



## Benonie

Wow, lovely great updates! :cheers:


----------



## Gratteciel

Christi69 said:


> Interesting postal palace! Thanks for your photos


Thank you *Christi* for your views and for your nice comment. 



christos-greece said:


> Really wonderful, very nice updates :cheers:


Thanks a lot *Christos*. You are always very kind.



shik2005 said:


> Interesting set of photos. Thanks!


I am glad you like them *Shik*. Thank you very much for visiting this thread and for commenting.



diddyD said:


> A beautiful set.


Thank you so much *diddyD*. I really appreciate your views and your comments.



charliewong90 said:


> quite nice photos...you've shown the rich characters of Mexico.


Thank you *Charlie* for your kind words.



Benonie said:


> Wow, lovely great updates! :cheers:


Thank you *Ben*. I am happy that you have liked these photos.

*Thank you very much everyone* for your kind comments, likes and views. that's very motivating!


Mexico City - Palace of Fine Arts by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Presidente Masaryk Avenue by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Starbucks Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec Castle by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - National Museum of Art MUNAL by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Plaza de la República by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - National Museum of Art MUNAL by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Monumento a la Revolución by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - National Museum of Art MUNAL by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Presidente Masaryk Avenue by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - National Museum of Art MUNAL by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr

This house was built in 1929 and it is registered and protected under the National Institut of Fine Arts. During construction of the Reforma Tower, the
tallest skyscraper in Mexico City, hydraulic jacks were placed underneath to move the house 18 meters north and then move it back to its original spot. 
This pink house will be a functional, yet beautiful, part of the Torre Reforma complex, serving as a social gathering place with a cafeteria and bookstore.


Mexico City - National Earthquake Simulation 2015 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## diddyD

It is gorgeous.^


----------



## Gratteciel

diddyD said:


> It is gorgeous.^


Thank you *diddyD*. You are really kind. 


Mexico City - National Museum of Art MUNAL by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - National Museum of Art MUNAL - Diego Rivera by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - National Museum of Art MUNAL by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## openlyJane

Such variety....Love the dome on the Palace of Fine Arts, especially.


----------



## Gratteciel

openlyJane said:


> Such variety....Love the dome on the Palace of Fine Arts, especially.


Thank you *Jane*. You are very kind.


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - National Museum of Art MUNAL by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Plaza de la República by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec Castle by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Presidente Masaryk Avenue by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Museum of Modern Art - Siqueiros by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Presidente Masaryk Avenue by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - National Museum of Art MUNAL by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Roma District - The Casa Lamm Cultural Center by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## diddyD

A superb update ^ very nice.


----------



## paul62

This is a beauty. So is she

Nice updates too.


----------



## capricorn2000

gratteciel said:


> Thanks a lot *Roman*.
> 
> Mexico City - Postal Palace by francerobert2001, en Flickr


I'm utterly impressed with its architectural style . could this be classified as Spanish gothic, I thought it was influenced by the 15th century Spanish gothic.


----------



## Gratteciel

diddyD said:


> A superb update ^ very nice.


Tnak you so much *diddyD*. 



paul62 said:


> This is a beauty. So is she
> 
> Nice updates too.


Thank you *Paul*. I totally agree. :lol:



capricorn2000 said:


> I'm utterly impressed with its architectural style . could this be classified as Spanish gothic, I thought it was influenced by the 15th century Spanish gothic.


Thanks a lot *capricorn*. Definitely one of my favorite buildings in the city.


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - National Museum of Art MUNAL by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - National Museum of Art MUNAL by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - National Museum of Art MUNAL by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Regina Street by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec - Casa del Lago by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - National Museum of Art MUNAL by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## Leongname

beautiful pictures and very interesting representation of your city!


----------



## Gratteciel

Leongname said:


> beautiful pictures and very interesting representation of your city!


Thank you very much *Leon*. 


Mexico City - Chapultepec by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Polanco Skyline by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - National Museum of Art MUNAL by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Soumaya Museum by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Tamayo Museum by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - National Museum of Art MUNAL by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Lincoln Park Polanc by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec Zoo by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Presidente Masaryk Avenue by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - National Centre for the Arts - Los Amantes - Santiago Navarro by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## Leongname

beautiful city, the architecture of Soumaya Museum just amazing!


----------



## Gratteciel

Leongname said:


> beautiful city, the architecture of Soumaya Museum just amazing!


Thank you *Leon*. 

Thank you all for the views.


Mexico City - Monumento a la Revolución by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - National Museum of Art MUNAL by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - National Centre for the Arts by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Roma District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Ejército Nacional Avenue by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## paul62

Beautiful, in all its variety.


----------



## Romashka01

Beautiful parks, amazing architecture, warm people, really vibrant.... I adore Mexico City and your thread!


----------



## Leongname

the gorgeous parks and the Monument to the Revolution is magnificent too.


----------



## openlyJane

The_ Soumaya _museum is fantastic. You have so many fabulous museums and galleries there in Mexico City.

Do you work or study in the city centre yourself, Gratteciel?


----------



## diddyD

A remarkable collection - amazing.


----------



## Gratteciel

paul62 said:


> Beautiful, in all its variety.


Thank you *Paul*. I really appreciate your nice comments.



Romashka01 said:


> Beautiful parks, amazing architecture, warm people, really vibrant.... I adore Mexico City and your thread!


 I am sincerely grateful for your kind words *Roman*. 



Leongname said:


> the gorgeous parks and the Monument to the Revolution is magnificent too.


Thanks you so much *Leon*. Your views and comments are highly appreciated.



openlyJane said:


> The_ Soumaya _museum is fantastic. You have so many fabulous museums and galleries there in Mexico City.
> 
> Do you work or study in the city centre yourself, Gratteciel?


Hi *Jane* , it is a pleasure to read your kind comments and I deeply appreciate your interest in Mexico City. 
I work at the Metropolitan University, wich is a public university. The campus where I am is not far from the city centre.



diddyD said:


> A remarkable collection - amazing.


Thank you *diddyD* for visiting this thread. That means a lot to me. 

*Thanks everyone for your visits, comments and likes. *

*******


Mexico City - Presidente Masaryk Avenue by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Génova Street by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Desierto de los Leones - Desert of the Lions National Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - National Museum of San Carlos by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec Castle by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - National Palace by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Presidente Masaryk Avenue by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Desierto de los Leones (Desert of the Lions) National Park - Carmelite Monastery built in 1606 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Palace of the Archbishopric 1530 - SHCP Art Museum - Agustín Castro by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Presidente Masaryk Avenue by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Condesa District - Mexico Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

As always wonderful, very nice photos :cheers:


----------



## ROYU

Great pics as usual Gratteciel, I like a lot to visit this thread.


----------



## Gratteciel

christos-greece said:


> As always wonderful, very nice photos :cheers:


Thank you very much *Christos*. 



ROYU said:


> Great pics as usual Gratteciel, I like a lot to visit this thread.


Thank you *ROYU*. I'm glad you like the thread. 


Mexico City - Chapultepec by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Rexona Racing by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - National Museum of Art MUNAL by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - National Museum of Art MUNAL by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Bancomer Tower by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## shik2005

Real Angry Bird


----------



## Benonie

Great updates!

Could this be princess Charlotte, daughter of our first Belgian king Leopold I? She became empress Carlota of Mexico in 1864.


----------



## Gratteciel

shik2005 said:


> Real Angry Bird


He hates paparazzi. :lol:



Benonie said:


> Great updates!
> 
> Could this be princess Charlotte, daughter of our first Belgian king Leopold I? She became empress Carlota of Mexico in 1864.


Thank you *Benonie*. 
Yes. Charlotte of Belgium married Maximilian of Austria and became Empress of Mexico. The couple settled in Chapultepec Castle.

*******


Mexico City - Chapultepec Castle by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec Castle - National Museum of History by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Historic Centre by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Presidente Masaryk Avenue by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Tamayo Museum - Roberto Matta by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## Gratteciel

Mexico City - Chapultepec by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Palace of the Archbishopric 1530 - SHCP Art Museum by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Capital Bus by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Rexona Racing by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - José Luis Cuevas Museum - Benjamín by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## openlyJane

Love the abundant plant life.....


----------



## LA fierce

Thanks for showing us all the diversity, richness and beauty of the great Mexican capital gratteciel. 
Te mando un abrazo mi amigo! :hug:


----------



## Gratteciel

openlyJane said:


> Love the abundant plant life.....


Thank you so much *Jane*. 



LA fierce said:


> Thanks for showing us all the diversity, richness and beauty of the great Mexican capital gratteciel.
> Te mando un abrazo mi amigo! :hug:


Thanks a lot dear friend! :hug: ¡Yo te envío también un abrazo muy fueeerte!


Mexico City - Palace of Fine Arts by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Palace of the Archbishopric 1530 - SHCP Art Museum - Agustín Castro by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Presidente Masaryk Avenue by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - San Ángel by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## diddyD

Gorgeous captures.


----------



## Gratteciel

diddyD said:


> Gorgeous captures.


Thank you diddyD. 


Mexico City - Historic Centre by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec byfrancerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Historic Centre by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Pájaros en el alambre by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - National Museum of Art MUNAL - Diego Rivera by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Presidente Masaryk Avenue by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Ciudad de México - Parque España by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - National Museum of San Carlos by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Coyoacán by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## Roverach

amazing¡¡


----------



## Benonie

The arts, the parks, the people, the architecture, the cyclists! :cheers:


----------



## Gratteciel

Roverach said:


> amazing¡¡


Thank you very much *Roverach*.



Benonie said:


> The arts, the parks, the people, the architecture, the cyclists! :cheers:


Thanks a lot for your comments *Benonie*.

*******


Mexico City - Café de Tacuba Restaurant by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Café de Tacuba Restaurant by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Café de Tacuba Restaurant by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - National Museum of Art MUNAL by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Palace of Mines by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Palace of Mines by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Palace of Mines by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec Zoo by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Pre-Hispanic Offering Ceremony by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Pre-Hispanic Offering Ceremony by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Pre-Hispanic Offering Ceremony by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## diddyD

Nice cars^


----------



## openlyJane

Lov_e 'Cafe de Tacuba'._ I'm always drawn to images of nuns......


----------



## Gratteciel

diddyD said:


> Nice cars^


Hello *diddyD*. Indeed, they are beautiful!



openlyJane said:


> Lov_e 'Cafe de Tacuba'._ I'm always drawn to images of nuns......


Hello *Jane*. According to a legend, the ghost of Nun Clarisa protects employees and customers of the Café de Tacuba Restaurant. 
The restaurant has that legend written in one of its walls. :uh:


Mexico City - Historic Centre - Café de Tacuba Restaurant by francerobert2001, en Flickr

The truth is that this restaurant is beautiful and the food is very good and traditional.


Mexico City - Café de Tacuba Restaurant by francerobert2001, en Flickr

*******


Mexico City - Historic Centre - Museo de la Cancillería by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Historic Centre by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - National Museum of Art MUNAL by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Palace of Mines by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Palace of Mines by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Palace of Mines by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Presidente Masaryk Avenue by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Presidente Masaryk Avenue by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Pre-Hispanic Offering Ceremony by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Pre-Hispanic Offering Ceremony by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Pre-Hispanic Offering Ceremony by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Rexona Racing by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Avenida de la República by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Desierto de los Leones (Desert of the Lions) National Park - Carmelite Monastery built in 1606 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - The Angel by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## LA fierce

Love the art, colorfulness and entertainment throughout the city.


----------



## Romashka01

Nice and interesting photos! quite funny: https://farm1.staticflickr.com/501/18984185316_49040acaaa_b.jpg


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Mexico city :cheers:


----------



## Gratteciel

LA fierce said:


> Love the art, colorfulness and entertainment throughout the city.


Thank you my friend. :hug:



Romashka01 said:


> Nice and interesting photos! quite funny: https://farm1.staticflickr.com/501/18984185316_49040acaaa_b.jpg


Thanks a lot *Roman*. You are very kind. 



christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates from Mexico city :cheers:


Thank you *Christos.* 

*******


Mexico City - Historic Centre by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Palace of Mines by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Historic Centre by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Palace of Mines by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Prehispanic Offering Ceremony by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec Zoo by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Café de Tacuba Restaurant by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - National Museum of San Carlos - Lefèvre by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## Gratteciel

Mexico City - Chapultepec by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - National Museum of Art MUNAL by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Torres Cuarzo by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Rexona Racing by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Presidente Masaryk Avenue by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Café de Tacuba Restaurant by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec Zoo by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Pre-Hispanic Offering Ceremony by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## Romashka01

Lovely city! love the picture from Café de Tacuba.


----------



## openlyJane

Is it always sunny in Mexico City? How often do you get rain or storms?


----------



## Gratteciel

Romashka01 said:


> Lovely city! love the picture from Café de Tacuba.


Thank you *Roman*. In fact this restaurant is over a hundred years old.



openlyJane said:


> Is it always sunny in Mexico City? How often do you get rain or storms?


Hello *Jane*. From June through the end of september (sometimes extends to October) it is the "rainy season". Rain storms usually arrive in the late afternoon and the rest of the day remains sunny.


----------



## LA fierce

Thanks for sharing your high quality pictures with us gratteciel! :cheers:


----------



## Gratteciel

LA fierce said:


> Thanks for sharing your high quality pictures with us gratteciel! :cheers:


Thank you dear friend for visiting this thread and for your nice comments. 


Mexico City - Tamayo Museum - Rogelio Polesello by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Ex Teresa Arte Actual Museum by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Presidente Masaryk Avenue by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Santa Fe by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Pre-Hispanic Offering Ceremony by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Historic Centre by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## diddyD

Gorgeous - one of the best threads here.


----------



## christos-greece

Indeed wonderful, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## Gratteciel

diddyD said:


> Gorgeous - one of the best threads here.


Thank you *diddyD*. You are very kind. 



christos-greece said:


> Indeed wonderful, very nice updates :cheers:


Thanks a lot *Christos*. 

*******
*
Today was held the Alebrijes parade. Unfortunately the day was very cold and rainy *


Mexico City - Alebrijes sculpture parade 2015 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Alebrijes sculpture parade 2015 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Alebrijes sculpture parade 2015 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Alebrijes sculpture parade 2015 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Alebrijes sculpture parade 2015 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Alebrijes sculpture parade 2015 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Alebrijes sculpture parade 2015 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Alebrijes sculpture parade 2015 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## Gratteciel

Mexico City - Alebrijes sculpture parade 2015 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Alebrijes sculpture parade 2015 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Alebrijes sculpture parade 2015 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Alebrijes sculpture parade 2015 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Alebrijes sculpture parade 2015 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Alebrijes sculpture parade 2015 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Alebrijes sculpture parade 2015 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Alebrijes sculpture parade 2015 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## BARLACH

The best parade of the city , and the best photos of the city :banana2:


----------



## marlonbasman

Mexico city is really beautiful and I quite like your photos.


----------



## Leongname

great update! this shot of dragon is magnificent. your photos with animal in Chapultepec Zoo are amazing particularly the pictures with canadian wolf and bear.


----------



## Benonie

Great canyon! :cheers:


----------



## Gratteciel

shik2005 said:


> Interesting night shots.


Thank you *Shik*. You are very kind. 



diddyD said:


> A gorgeous collection.


Thank you so much *diddyD*. 



Leongname said:


> great update! this shot of dragon is magnificent. your photos with animal in Chapultepec Zoo are amazing particularly the pictures with canadian wolf and bear.


Thanks a lot *Leon*. I'm glad you like them.



Benonie said:


> Great canyon! :cheers:


You are right. It looks like a urban canyon. Thanks for your comments *Ben*.

*******


Mexico City by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Botanical Garden by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Palace of the Archbishopric 1530 - SHCP Art Museum - Antonio Ruiz "El Corcito" by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Alameda Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - La Hacienda de los Morales Restaurant by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## Romashka01

Mexico city is really one of the world's finest cities. Beautiful and diverse, plenty of life..


----------



## Gratteciel

Romashka01 said:


> Mexico city is really one of the world's finest cities. Beautiful and diverse, plenty of life..


Your comment is really gentle. Thank you very much for that and for all your visits *Roman*. 

*******


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - La Hacienda de los Morales Restaurant by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - La Hacienda de los Morales Restaurant by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - National Museum of San Carlos - Zurbarán by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Presidente Masaryk Avenue by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## Roverach

pure Luxury¡¡¡


----------



## capricorn2000

quite interesting as usual... so what's the event of the display of these very colorful concoction of characters? - - very surreal and well attended.
Is that related to the upcoming todos los santos/all saints' day?


----------



## Gratteciel

Roverach said:


> pure Luxury¡¡¡


Thank you for visiting this thread and for your comments *Roverach*.



capricorn2000 said:


> quite interesting as usual... so what's the event of the display of these very colorful concoction of characters? - - very surreal and well attended.
> Is that related to the upcoming todos los santos/all saints' day?


Hello *capricorn*. The Alebrije is a craft invented by Pedro Linares in 1936. The Alebrijes are imaginary creatures that have elements from different animals. 
Each year, the Folk Art National Museum organizes a big parade and a contest where more than two hundred artists participate.


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma - Christopher Columbus Monument by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Presidente Masaryk Avenue by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - La Hacienda de los Morales Restaurant by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Plaza de la Santa Veracruz by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Palace of the Archbishopric 1530 - SHCP Art Museum by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Historic Centre - Tacuba Street by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Presidente Masaryk Avenue by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## diddyD

Gorgeous pics - and vibrant^


----------



## El_Greco

Cool! Is there Day Of The Dead parade in Mexico City? If yes which ones are better MC or the ones in smaller towns?


----------



## Benonie

Perfect shot! kay:


----------



## hacci

El_Greco said:


> Cool! Is there Day Of The Dead parade in Mexico City? If yes which ones are better MC or the ones in smaller towns?


There isn´t an "official" or main parade, actually we don´t really make "parades" for this celebration. The closest to that are actual parades at parks such as Six Flags, but they aren´t public. Publicly it´s more like artistic stuff such as shrines (there´s many expositions, one of the biggest the one at UNAM (the national university) and theyre really cool. Also there´s too many costume parties hahaha


----------



## El_Greco

hacci said:


> There isn´t an "official" or main parade, actually we don´t really make "parades" for this celebration. The closest to that are actual parades at parks such as Six Flags, but they aren´t public. Publicly it´s more like artistic stuff such as shrines (there´s many expositions, one of the biggest the one at UNAM (the national university) and theyre really cool. Also there´s too many costume parties hahaha


Oh I see. So is this basically a bullshit then?






So what happens on a traditional Day Of The Dead?


----------



## hacci

El_Greco said:


> Oh I see. So is this basically a bullshit then?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what happens on a traditional Day Of The Dead?


Oh well that happens im most cemeteries, but I don´t see that as a parade (I identify that as the one that appears on the Spectre trailer, like a parade with catrinas and stuff on downtown), it´s more like a somehow religious tradition and we have many here at where they go to where there loved ones are "resting" and some great stuff, but you can go to almost any pantheon and you´ll find that great celebration.


----------



## El_Greco

Thanks for info. That is something I'd really like to see!


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Mexico city :cheers:


----------



## ROYU

Great stuff as usual in this thread, congrats Gratteciel.


----------



## BARLACH

Hi El Greco , the day of the death its actually and old tradition , mixed with the pre hispanic culture , and the bealivings of the catolic church among the death , in other words , in this day , the 1 and 2 of november , our familiars , friends and other beings return from the world of the death to visit us , thats the reason of the srhine , in this little altar we put food and other things that the death enjoy in ife , for example its comon to put toys in an altar deditacet to a child or tequila and cigarretes for the elders, thene theyre return to the land of the death. The celebration of the death in Mexico its a party full with color , food , music , joy ... its a celebration full of live for the death , quite ironic.


----------



## Gratteciel

diddyD said:


> Gorgeous pics - and vibrant^


Hi *diddyD*. Thank you very much.



Benonie said:


> Perfect shot! kay:


Thanks a lot *Ben*.



El_Greco said:


> Thanks for info. That is something *I'd really like to see!*


You would be very welcome *El Greco*. Thank you for your interest.



christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates from Mexico city :cheers:


Thank you *Christos*. You are very kind.



ROYU said:


> Great stuff as usual in this thread, congrats Gratteciel.


Thank you *ROYU*. I really appreciate your comments.

Thank you *hacci* and *BARLACH* for your explanations about the Day of the Death.


Mexico City - The Palace of Iturbide - Javier Marín Sculptures by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - National Palace by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - National Palace by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - National Palace by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Historic Centre - Moneda Street by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec Zoo by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Seminario Square - Javier Marín Sculptures by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## openlyJane

A particularly good set.


----------



## El_Greco

Indeed. Very nice.


----------



## Gratteciel

openlyJane said:


> A particularly good set.


Thank you very much *Jane*. :hug:



El_Greco said:


> Indeed. Very nice.


Thanks a lot *El Greco*. 

*******



Mexico City - Seminario Square - Javier Marín Sculptures by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Seminario Square - Javier Marín Sculptures by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - National Palace by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - National Palace Gallery by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - National Palace by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Polanco by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - National Palace by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Polanco - Lincoln Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


*La Catrina Fest 2015*


Mexico City - Polanco - Catrina Fest 2015 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Polanco - Catrina Fest 2015 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Polanco - Catrina Fest 2015 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Polanco - Catrina Fest 2015 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Polanco - Catrina Fest 2015 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Polanco - Catrina Fest 2015 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Polanco - Catrina Fest 2015 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Polanco - Catrina Fest 2015 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Polanco - Catrina Fest 2015 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Polanco - Catrina Fest 2015 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Polanco - Catrina Fest 2015 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Polanco - Catrina Fest 2015 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## diddyD

A brilliant update.


----------



## DWest

lovely photos and wonderful thread as well.


----------



## Gratteciel

diddyD said:


> A brilliant update.


Thank you so much my friend. I really appreciate your comments. 



DWest said:


> lovely photos and wonderful thread as well.


Thanks a lot *DWest* for visiting this thread and for your comments.

*******


Mexico City - Polanco - Lincoln Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - The Palace of Iturbide - Javier Marín Sculptures by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - National Palace by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Polanco - Lincoln Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - National Palace Gallery by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Polanco - Lincoln Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Seminario Square - Javier Marín Sculptures by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Polanco by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - The Palace of Iturbide by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - La Hacienda de los Morales Restaurant by francerobert2001, en Flickr

*Day of the Dead*


Mexico City - Polanco - Catrina Fest 2015 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Polanco - Catrina Fest 2015 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Polanco - Catrina Fest 2015 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Polanco - Catrina Fest 2015 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Polanco - Catrina Fest 2015 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## shik2005

Impressive set!


----------



## 009

Awesome Catrinas

Those Javier Marin sculptures are great too


----------



## Gratteciel

shik2005 said:


> Impressive set!


Thank you *Shik*. 



009 said:


> Awesome Catrinas
> 
> Those Javier Marin sculptures are great too


Thanks a lot *009*.

*******


Mexico City - The Palace of Iturbide - Javier Marín Sculptures by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - National Palace Gallery by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Palace of the Archbishopric 1530 - SHCP Art Museum by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - National Palace by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Latin American Tower by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Polanco by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Palace of the Archbishopric 1530 - SHCP Art Museum by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Condesa District - Mexico Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - National Palace by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Polanco by francerobert2001, en Flickr

*Day of the Dead*


Mexico City - Polanco - Catrina Fest 2015 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Day of the Dead by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Historic Centre - Day of the Dead Alta by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Polanco - Catrina Fest 2015 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Polanco - Catrina Fest 2015 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## Leongname

magnificent updates, as usually!


----------



## diddyD

Cool coloured skulls. - Nice pics.


----------



## Benonie

Great pics of Catrina fest and Day of the Dead. 

Great pic! The first skyscraper I ever stood on top, back in the nineties.


----------



## christos-greece

Awesome, great and very nice updates :applause:


----------



## Roverach

Panda´s day. ¡¡¡¡


----------



## openlyJane

Mexico really is having its deserved spot in the limelight. Such a distinctive and colourful culture.


----------



## El_Greco

Very beautiful. Fantastic updates!


----------



## D.Iv

Congratulation for the photos. Amazing city. I wish to go there. Actually I have just checked to plane tickets from Boston to Mexico City  It is deferentially in my list.

A lot of Culture and Architecture in this great capital.


----------



## Gratteciel

Leongname said:


> magnificent updates, as usually!


Thank you very much *Leon*. That's very kind of you. 



diddyD said:


> Cool coloured skulls. - Nice pics.


Thank you for the nice words *diddyD*. 



Benonie said:


> Great pics of Catrina fest and Day of the Dead.
> 
> Great pic! The first skyscraper I ever stood on top, back in the nineties.


Thank you *Ben*. You are really kind. 



christos-greece said:


> Awesome, great and very nice updates :applause:


Thank you so much *Christos* for your words and your visit 



Roverach said:


> Panda´s day. ¡¡¡¡


:lol: Thanks for your views and comments *Roverach*.



openlyJane said:


> Mexico really is having its deserved spot in the limelight. Such a distinctive and colourful culture.


Thank you so much *Jane* for such a nice comment. 



El_Greco said:


> Very beautiful. Fantastic updates!


Thank you *El Greco*. I'm so glad you like it.



D.Iv said:


> Congratulation for the photos. Amazing city. I wish to go there. Actually I have just checked to plane tickets from Boston to Mexico City  It is deferentially in my list.
> 
> A lot of Culture and Architecture in this great capital.


Thank you *D.Iv*, it's very nice of you to say that. Blagodaria.
If you decide to visit Mexico City , you would be very welcome.

Thank you *all* for your views, likes and comments. 

*******


Mexico City - National Palace by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - National Palace by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - The Palace of Iturbide - Javier Marín Sculptures by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - The Palace of Iturbide - Javier Marín Sculptures by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Polanco - Lincoln Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Historic Centre - Moneda Street by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Polanco by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Polanco - Catrina Fest 2015 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Polanco - Catrina Fest 2015 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Polanco by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - National Palace by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## Christi69

Art in museums, art in the streets, varied architectures, different people: the central part of Mexico is really very impressive (as are your photos!). I suppose it is not the same outside the core.


----------



## hacci

^^ Which core? Lol

Gratt comole haces, tus fotos son por demás espectaculares!


----------



## roballan

Christi69 said:


> Art in museums, art in the streets, varied architectures, different people: the central part of Mexico is really very impressive (as are your photos!). *I suppose it is not the same outside the core*.


It actually is. The thing with Mexico City is that, as it grew, a fair number of little towns and villages were absorbed by the city, along with their own costumes, traditions and architectural pieces; so it holds more than one "core". Another interesting thing about this phenomenon is that as time went by, upper class suburbs (with rich architecture, most of them inspired by the French, British and Spanish) were created outside the limits of the city (for the time), but as the city continued to grow these suburbs were absorbed as well and the "cycle" started again, repeating itself over and over.


----------



## hacci

Yes. A great thing here is that you don't have only a central historic zone and a lot of boring suburbs like in other places. You have many little "downtowns" that formed as Roballan explained and each one has it's own history and "flavor", and same uhg happens with the financial districts, there's many, not only one.


----------



## Gratteciel

Christi69 said:


> Art in museums, art in the streets, varied architectures, different people: the central part of Mexico is really very impressive (as are your photos!). I suppose it is not the same outside the core.


Thank you very much for your nice words *Christi*. I'm so glad you like my photos. Merci 



hacci said:


> Gratt comole haces, tus fotos son por demás espectaculares!


Muchísimas gracias amigo. Qué bueno que te agraden mis fotos. Gracias por visitar el hilo. 



roballan said:


> It actually is. The thing with Mexico City is that, as it grew, a fair number of little towns and villages were absorbed by the city, along with their own costumes, traditions and architectural pieces; so it holds more than one "core". Another interesting thing about this phenomenon is that as time went by, upper class suburbs (with rich architecture, most of them inspired by the French, British and Spanish) were created outside the limits of the city (for the time), but as the city continued to grow these suburbs were absorbed as well and the "cycle" started again, repeating itself over and over.


Excellent explanation *Roballan*. Thank you. 

*******


Mexico City - Polanco - Lincoln Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Historic Centre - Museo de la Ciudad de Mexico by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Polanco by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - The Palace of Iturbide - Javier Marín Sculptures by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - National Palace by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Palace of the Archbishopric 1530 - SHCP Art Museum by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - National Palace by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Alameda Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - National Palace Gallery by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Presidente Masaryk Avenue by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Historic Centre - Gante Street by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## openlyJane

Very intriguing photograph ( woman looking towards man)... and I love those Javier Marin heads.


----------



## christos-greece

For once again, really great and very nice photos :cheers:


----------



## Gratteciel

openlyJane said:


> Very intriguing photograph ( woman looking towards man)... and I love those Javier Marin heads.


Thanks a lot for your nice comments *Jane*. 



christos-greece said:


> For once again, really great and very nice photos :cheers:


Thank you very much *Christos*.

*******


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - National Palace Gallery by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma - Fire and Rescue Service by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Historic Centre - 5 de Mayo Street by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Polanco by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - The Palace of Iturbide - Javier Marín Sculptures by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## shik2005

Loved this one: https://farm1.staticflickr.com/589/22738568615_a75088484e_b.jpg


----------



## MilbertDavid

cool thread, you definitely showing here your culture, art and your people in general and everything's beautiful.
thanks for that.


----------



## Gratteciel

shik2005 said:


> Loved this one: https://farm1.staticflickr.com/589/22738568615_a75088484e_b.jpg


This photo is part of a collection exhibited at the Museo de la Ciudad de Mexico. Thanks for your views and comments *Shik*.



MilbertDavid said:


> cool thread, you definitely showing here your culture, art and your people in general and everything's beautiful.
> thanks for that.


Thank you for your nice words *MilbertDavid*.

*******


Mexico City - National Palace by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Historic Centre by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - National Centre for the Arts by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Polanco by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Palace of the Archbishopric 1530 - SHCP Art Museum by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma - Yoga by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec Zoo by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Presidente Masaryk Avenue by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## Benonie

Great masterpieces of art! :cheers:

Cool picture, what's happening here?


----------



## Gratteciel

Benonie said:


> Great masterpieces of art! :cheers:
> 
> Cool picture, *what's happening here?*


*Hi Ben. *

Last Sunday, the 7th Festival of Transparency Mexico City was held and more than one hundred government agencies presented several activities (gastronomy, theater, wrestling , capoeira , regional dance , etc.) in Paseo de la Reforma. This cultural group is part of the Institute of Education.


----------



## roballan

A city totally out of the ordinary. kay:


----------



## Gratteciel

*Thanks everyone for the views, likes and coments.*


Mexico City - Historic Centre by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Palace of the Archbishopric 1530 - SHCP Art Museum by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Polanco by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - The Palace of Iturbide - Javier Marín Sculptures by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma - Fire and Rescue Service by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec Zoo by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec Castle by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - National Palace by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Palace of the Archbishopric 1530 - SHCP Art Museum - Agustín Castro by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Museum of Memory and Tolerance by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - National Palace by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## diddyD

A nice lot.


----------



## Christi69

Which one won: transparencia or corrupcion??


----------



## Romashka01

Superb photos kay: keep doing the good work Gratteciel!


----------



## alexander2000

lovely, I love this city for being cool, green and neat.


----------



## Gratteciel

diddyD said:


> A nice lot.


Thank you so much *diddyD*. You are very kind. 



Christi69 said:


> Which one won: transparencia or corrupcion??


Hi *Christi*. Transparency won ; but Corruption gave some money to the organizers and she took the trophy. :lol:



Romashka01 said:


> Superb photos kay: keep doing the good work Gratteciel!


Thanks a lot *Roman*. I really appreciate your coments. 



alexander2000 said:


> lovely, I love this city for being cool, green and neat.


Thank you for your nice words *Alexander*. 

*******


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma - Star Wars Run 2015 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma - Star Wars Run 2015 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Condesa District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Condesa District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Condesa District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - 2015 Carnival by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - 2015 Carnival by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Condesa District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Polanco District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Historic Centre - Museo de la Ciudad de Mexico by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma - Christmas Season 2015 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma - Christmas Season 2015 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## openlyJane

I read an article the other day about the monumental, and controversial, engineering task that is necessary to bring water to Mexico City.....Is water an issue for you personally?


----------



## hacci

Not really. There's reductions to the service every several months because they're maintaining the system but in my case I've always had water at my house. A very few zones of the city do have problems but its because they take too long to repair infrastructure at that zone.


----------



## Gratteciel

openlyJane said:


> I read an article the other day about the monumental, and controversial, engineering task that is necessary to bring water to Mexico City.....*Is water an issue for you personally?*


Hello *Jane*. 

Fortunately in my neighborhood we have no water problems; but it is true that bringing water to the city is very difficult and very expensive. 
Some people suffer by not having water. Nevertheless, water is constantly wasted in the city.


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Mexico city :cheers:


----------



## Gratteciel

christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates from Mexico city :cheers:


Thank you *Christos*. You are really kind! 

*******


Mexico City - Reforma Skyline by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Condesa District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma - Christmas Season 2015 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma - Star Wars Run 2015 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Condesa District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Condesa District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - 2015 Carnival by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - 2015 Carnival by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Condesa District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


The Mexico City earthquake, 30 years on - Museo de la Ciudad de México by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Condesa District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## diddyD

A gorgeous update.


----------



## christos-greece

Wonderful, very nice as always :cheers:


----------



## Gratteciel

diddyD said:


> A gorgeous update.


Thanks a lot *diddyD*. :hug:



christos-greece said:


> Wonderful, very nice as always :cheers:


Thanks again *Christos*. 


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Alebrijes Parade 2015 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Condesa District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Condesa District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - 2015 Carnival by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Condesa District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma - Star Wars Run by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Historic Centre by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - National Palace Gallery by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Carnival 2015 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## LA fierce

Remarkable pictures gratteciel, as usual


----------



## Leongname

beautiful sets of city life kay:


----------



## christos-greece

Beautiful, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## El_Greco

Love those native costumes. Very beautiful.


----------



## Romashka01

Lovely photos! Mexico City looks like a very green and modern city.


----------



## roballan

Amazing photos, as usual.


----------



## Benonie

Excellent pictures, stunning city!


----------



## Gratteciel

LA fierce said:


> Remarkable pictures gratteciel, as usual


Thank you dear friend. ¿Por qué te desapareces tanto tiempo? :bash: :lol:



Leongname said:


> beautiful sets of city life kay:


Thanks a lot *Leon*. You are really kind.



christos-greece said:


> Beautiful, very nice updates :cheers:


Thank you *Christos*. I really appreciate your comments. 



El_Greco said:


> Love those native costumes. Very beautiful.


Thank you very much *El_Greco*. 



Romashka01 said:


> Lovely photos! Mexico City looks like a very green and modern city.


Thank you so much *Roman* for your nice comment. 



roballan said:


> Amazing photos, as usual.


Thank you *Roballan*. I'm glad you like my pictures.



Benonie said:


> Excellent pictures, stunning city!


Thanks for your kindness *Ben*.

Thanks everyone for your views comments and likes. :grouphug:


Mexico City - Condesa District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma - Star Wars Run 2015 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Polanco by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Condesa District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Condesa District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - 2015 Carnival by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Polanco by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Condesa District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Pink Zone by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Presidente Masaryk Avenue by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## LA fierce

@gratteciel, you know you're always in my mind, you're one of the most amazing forum members, and I'm very thankful to have you as a friend. I'll try not to go missing for too long from now on. Un abrazote para ti mi estimadisimo amigo, que buenisima onda eres!!! 
Love your pics!!! :cheers:


----------



## diddyD

This is one of a few threads that I always look at.


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Me too! Wonderful, very nice photos in every post :cheers:


----------



## blue_man100

Thank you Gratteciel for an amazing thread and pictures


----------



## Gratteciel

LA fierce said:


> @gratteciel, you know you're always in my mind, you're one of the most amazing forum members, and I'm very thankful to have you as a friend. I'll try not to go missing for too long from now on. Un abrazote para ti mi estimadisimo amigo, que buenisima onda eres!!!
> Love your pics!!! :cheers:


Thank you dear friend. You are really kind. 



diddyD said:


> This is one of a few threads that I always look at.


Thank you *diddyD* for your nice words. That means a lot to me.



christos-greece said:


> ^^ Me too! Wonderful, very nice photos in every post :cheers:


*Christos*, I really appreciate all your views and your nice comments. Thank you. 



blue_man100 said:


> Thank you Gratteciel for an amazing thread and pictures


Thank YOU *blue-man* for visiting this thread and for your nice comment.


Mexico City - Juárez Avenue - Jiménez Deredia Sculptures by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - National Museum of Art MUNAL by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Condesa District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Historic Centre by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Condesa District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - National Museum of Art MUNAL - Diego Rivera by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - 2015 Carnival by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Condesa District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Palace of Fine Arts - Jiménez Deredia Sculptures by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Condesa District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## shik2005

Nice set. Loved this one in particular : https://flic.kr/p/AQ8uy8


----------



## LA fierce

The Condesa District looks amazing!


----------



## Leongname

beautiful sets! Happy New Year Robert!


----------



## Benonie

Great updaetes! I love people who love art! :cheers1:


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates as always :cheers:


----------



## falp6

Paseo de la Reforma is so gorgeous!


----------



## Gratteciel

Somnifor said:


> I don't have nearly as much time to browse this forum as I would like, but I love looking at this thread when I get the chance. Mexico and Mexico City has an entirely unique take on what civilization is. The US is fortunate to have such an interesting neighbor.


It is very kind of you to say that *Somnifor*. Thank you. 



Leongname said:


> beautiful sets! Happy New Year Robert!


Thank you very much *Leon.* Happy New Year to you too! :cheers:



Benonie said:


> Great updaetes! I love people who love art! :cheers1:


Thanks a lot *Benonie*. You are very kind. 



christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates as always :cheers:


Thank you so much *Christos*. 



falp6 said:


> Paseo de la Reforma is so gorgeous!


Thank you *Falp*. 

*******


Mexico City by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Palace of the Archbishopric 1530 - SHCP Art Museum by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Historic Centre - Metropolitan Cathedral by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Historic Centre by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - The Palace of Iturbide - Javier Marín Sculptures by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Polanco - Lomas by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec Castle - Siqueiros by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## LA fierce

^^
I love this last picture! :cheers:


----------



## Benonie

Amazing city, great pics! 

Happy New Year Gratteciel! :cheers1:


----------



## Christi69

Happy new year! Thanks for your always interesting and beautiful pictures.


----------



## Gratteciel

LA fierce said:


> ^^
> I love this last picture! :cheers:


Thank you dear friend. 



Benonie said:


> Amazing city, great pics!
> 
> Happy New Year Gratteciel! :cheers1:


Thank you *Ben*. Happy New Year to you too. :cheers1:



Christi69 said:


> Happy new year! Thanks for your always interesting and beautiful pictures.


Thanks a lot *Christi*. Happy New Year! :cheers1:


*Happy New Year!* * I wish that this 2016 will bring you all 
health, peace and a beautiful trip to Mexico City.*

*******


Mexico City - Historic Centre by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec Castle by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Polanco by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Palace of the Archbishopric 1530 - SHCP Art Museum - Santiago Carbonell by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Historic Centre by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Historic Centre - San Ildefonso College - Museum and Cultural Center - José Clemente Orozco by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## Romashka01

gratteciel said:


> Happy New Year! I wish that this 2016 will bring you all health, peace and a beautiful trip to Mexico City


Thanks! Happy New Year to you too! I really enjoy your photos kay: and I hope one day to visit this great, vibrant city!


----------



## LA fierce

Beautiful set of pictures!


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Mexico city :cheers:


----------



## Bon Vivant

*Gratteciel : Keep the good work through 2016!*​



:cheers:


----------



## Gratteciel

Romashka01 said:


> Thanks! Happy New Year to you too! I really enjoy your photos kay: and *I hope one day to visit this great, vibrant city!*


Thank you *Roman*. 
You can be sure that you would be very welcome.



LA fierce said:


> Beautiful set of pictures!


Thank you my friend. 



christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates from Mexico city :cheers:


Thanks a lot *Christos*. 



Bon Vivant said:


> *Gratteciel : Keep the good work through 2016!*​
> :cheers:


I will try *Bon*. Thanks for stopping by and commenting.

*******


Mexico City - Polanco by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Aquarium by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Historic Centre - San Ildefonso College - Museum and Cultural Center by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Aquarium by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Aquarium by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec Castle by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Aquarium by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Aquarium by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## shik2005

gratteciel said:


> *Happy New Year!* * I wish that this 2016 will bring you all
> health, peace and a beautiful trip to Mexico City.*


Excellent thread and generous greeting. Thank you, gratteciel! Good luck to you!


----------



## diddyD

Always gorgeous pics.


----------



## christos-greece

Indeed as always great, very nice photos :cheers:


----------



## Leongname

a beautiful set! 
so lovely sea snowflakes


----------



## Gratteciel

shik2005 said:


> Excellent thread and generous greeting. Thank you, gratteciel! Good luck to you!


Thanks a lot *Shik*. You are really kind.



diddyD said:


> Always gorgeous pics.


Thank you *diddyD*. I'm glad you like them.



christos-greece said:


> Indeed as always great, very nice photos :cheers:


Thank you so much *Christos*. 



Leongname said:


> a beautiful set!
> so lovely sea snowflakes


Thank you very much *Leon*. I really appreciate your comments.

*******


Mexico City by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Aquarium by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Historic Centre by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Aquarium by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Historic Centre by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Condesa District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - The Palace of Iturbide - Javier Marín Sculptures by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Aquarium by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma - Fire and Rescue Service by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec Castle by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - National Museum of Art MUNAL - Diego Rivera by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Aquarium by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## LA fierce

This is the first time I see images of an aquarium in Mexico City. 
Also, those panoramic views of the city are absolutely amazing!
Thanks for sharing these pics with us friend gratteciel. :cheers:


----------



## skylark

cool update and quite interesting photos.


----------



## LA fierce

I like how you post all kinds of images without being prejudiced, and this only shows us the highly educated person that you are my dear friend. I really admire you for that!


----------



## openlyJane

I like the look of the Franz Mayer Museum. So rich & textured.


----------



## christos-greece

@gratteciel: Welcome and keep them coming :cheers1:


----------



## Gratteciel

yansa said:


> That little rider - sooooo cute!


Indeed, they are both very nice *Yansa*, the rider and the horse.



skylark said:


> cool update and quite interesting photos.


Thank you very much *Skylark*.



LA fierce said:


> I like how you post all kinds of images without being prejudiced, and this only shows us the highly educated person that you are my dear friend. I really admire you for that!


Thanks a lot dear friend. You really are very kind! :hug:



openlyJane said:


> I like the look of the Franz Mayer Museum. So rich & textured.


Thank you so much dear *Jane*. In fact, it is a very interesting museum.



christos-greece said:


> @gratteciel: Welcome and keep them coming :cheers1:


I really appreciate your comments *Christos*. 

*Thanks everyone for the comments, likes and views. *

*******


Mexico City - Sunset by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Cuemanco by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Historic Centre - Seminario Square - Javier Marín Sculpture by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Alameda Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Franz Mayer Museum by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Historic Centre by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - José Luis Cuevas Museum - The Female Giant by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Palace of the Archbishopric 1530 - SHCP Art Museum by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Palace of the Archbishopric 1530 - SHCP Art Museum by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Historic Centre - Leonardo Nierman - Espejismos by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Franz Mayer Museum - Biblioteca Rogerio Casas-Alatriste by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Hidalgo Avenue by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Juárez Avenue by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Palace of Fine Arts by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## Gratteciel

Mexico City - Palace of Fine Arts and Alameda Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Historic Centre by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Franz Mayer Museum by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - José Luis Cuevas Museum - The Female Giant by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - National Museum of Cultures by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Cuemanco by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Historic Centre - SHCP Gallery - Álvaro Santiago by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Historic Centre by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## General Electric

Among all these beautiful images, I especially like the two general views. We see there very well also that the city abounds in cultures. I wish one time visit this country.


----------



## SutroTower

Great job capturing all that art that seems to hide to the naked eye when we pass by running errands.


----------



## Benonie

Beautiful as usual. This one is great, a monestary I suppose? Where is it situated?


----------



## Gratteciel

General Electric said:


> Among all these beautiful images, I especially like the two general views. We see there very well also that the city abounds in culture. I wish one time visit this country.


Thank you for your kind words *GE*. When you come to Mexico City , you will be very welcome.



The-E-Vid said:


> Great job capturing all that art that seems to hide to the naked eye when we pass by running errands.


Thank you for visiting this thread and for your nice comments *The-E-Vid*.



Benonie said:


> Beautiful as usual. This one is great, a monestary I suppose? Where is it situated?


Thanks a lot my friend. The José Luis Cuevas Museum and the Church of Santa Inés are located just off the Zocalo within the Historic Center. They are both housed in the former convent of Santa Inés.


----------



## LA fierce

I love Mexico City's cultural attractions! :cheers:


----------



## Gratteciel

LA fierce said:


> I love Mexico City's cultural attractions! :cheers:


Thank you dear friend! 

*******


Mexico City - Palace of the Inquisition by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Palace of the Inquisition by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Historic Centre - Metropolitan Cathedral by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Museo Universitario de Arte Contemporáneo by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Plaza de la Santa Veracruz by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - José Luis Cuevas Museum by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - National Museum of Cultures by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Historic Centre by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## diddyD

Gorgeous - and very well presented.


----------



## yansa

Always a pleasure to look in here.


----------



## christos-greece

Indeed as always great, very nice photos; great updates :cheers:


----------



## Benonie

Great shots!


----------



## Leongname

beautiful images of Mexico city. I really like to watch them, so stylish and full of glamour!


----------



## shik2005

Nice thread, always pleasure to view your pictures!


----------



## LA fierce

Thanks for keeping us up to date dear friend!


----------



## capricorn2000

amazing display of arts and culture....I've noticed the statue of the Winged Victory of Samonthrace or otherwise known as the Nike of Samonthrace (post 1166 # 5) which is based and I saw it at the Louvre in Paris once, is that the real one or a replica?


----------



## Gratteciel

diddyD said:


> Gorgeous - and very well presented.


Thank you so much *diddyD*. You are very kind. 



yansa said:


> Always a pleasure to look in here.


Thanks a lot *Yansa*. I really appreciate your comments. 



christos-greece said:


> Indeed as always great, very nice photos; great updates :cheers:


Thank you *Christos*. I'm glad you like them. 



Leongname said:


> beautiful images of Mexico city. I really like to watch them, so stylish and full of glamour!


Thank you very much *Leon*. That is a very nice comment. :hug:



shik2005 said:


> Nice thread, always pleasure to view your pictures!


Thank you very much for your visits and for your kind comments *Shik*. 



LA fierce said:


> Thanks for keeping us up to date dear friend!


Thank you dear friend for supporting my thread and for all your nice comments. :hug:



Benonie said:


> Great shots!


Thank you *Ben*. That's very kind of you to say that. 



capricorn2000 said:


> amazing display of arts and culture....I've noticed the statue of the Winged Victory of Samonthrace or otherwise known as the Nike of Samonthrace (post 1166 # 5) which is based and I saw it at the Louvre in Paris once, is that the real one or a replica?


*Capricorn* thank you very much. You're right , that is a replica of the Winged Victory which is in Paris. 


*Thank you very much to all for your visits, comments and likes . That means a lot to me.*

*******


Mexico City - Latin American Tower by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Historic Centre - SHCP Gallery - Álvaro Santiago by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - José Luis Cuevas Museum - The Female Giant by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Historic Centre by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Franz Mayer Museum by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec Castle by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Palace of the Archbishopric 1530 - SHCP Art Museum - José Sámano Torres by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec Castle by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Historic Centre by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Botanical Garden by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - José Luis Cuevas Museum - Alberto Bellón by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## yansa

Superb!


----------



## Romashka01

Magnificent photos! especially sunset picture kay:


----------



## bubbles1234

stunning pics! thanks for posting


----------



## Benonie

Great updates! The first one I like most.


----------



## LA fierce

Who did the carriage belong to? Porfirio Diaz, Maximiliano, Carlota, none of them? 
Great pictures gratteciel! :hug:


----------



## openlyJane

Amazing sunset picture.


----------



## christos-greece

Once again wonderful and very nice; well done :applause:


----------



## Gratteciel

yansa said:


> Superb!


Thank you very much *Yansa*. I'm glad you like it. 



Romashka01 said:


> Magnificent photos! especially sunset picture kay:


Thanks a lot *Roman*. You are very kind. 



bubbles1234 said:


> stunning pics! thanks for posting


Thank you *Bubbles* and welcome to this thread.



Benonie said:


> Great updates! The first one I like most.


Thank you *Ben*. I really appreciate your comments.



LA fierce said:


> Who did the carriage belong to? Porfirio Diaz, Maximiliano, Carlota, none of them?
> Great pictures gratteciel! :hug:


And the answer is... Maximiliano y Carlota! Thank you dear friend.



openlyJane said:


> Amazing sunset picture.


Thank you dear *Jane*. 



christos-greece said:


> Once again wonderful and very nice; well done :applause:


Thank you *Christos* for your nice words. 

*******


Mexico City by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Palace of the Archbishopric 1530 - SHCP Art Museum - Antonio Ruiz by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Historic Centre - National Museum of Cultures by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - National Museum of Cultures by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Palace of the Inquisition by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Historic Centre - Leonardo Nierman - Espejismos by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Historic Centre - José Luis Cuevas Museum by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Historic Centre - José Luis Cuevas Museum by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Plaza de la Santa Veracruz by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Franz Mayer Museum by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Historic Centre by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Polanco by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Historic Centre - SHCP Gallery - Álvaro Santiago by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## shik2005

Great pics!


----------



## Gratteciel

shik2005 said:


> Great pics!


Thank you very much *Shik*. 


Mexico City - Condesa District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Historic Centre by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Presidente Masaryk Avenue by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Palace of the Archbishopric 1530 - SHCP Art Museum - María Izquierdo by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Polanco by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - National Museum of Cultures by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Palace of the Archbishopric 1530 - SHCP Art Museum - Antonio Ruiz by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City Half Marathon 2015 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Franz Mayer Museum by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Teacher's Day Protest by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Historic Centre - SHCP Gallery by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## LA fierce

Thanks for the answer my wonderful friend, and I love the last set of images, especially the ones from the Historic Center!


----------



## shik2005

Last set is very good, congratulations, gratteciel!

btw, my name is Igor.


----------



## christos-greece

As always wonderful, very nice photos from Mexico city :cheers:


----------



## Gratteciel

LA fierce said:


> Thanks for the answer my wonderful friend, and I love the last set of images, especially the ones from the Historic Center!


Thank you very much for your friendship and for all your kind comments *LA*. 



shik2005 said:


> Last set is very good, congratulations, gratteciel!
> 
> btw, my name is Igor.


Thanks a lot *Igor*. You are very kind!
As you can see at the bottom of my photos, my name is Roberto.



christos-greece said:


> As always wonderful, very nice photos from Mexico city :cheers:


Thank you so much *Christos*. 


Mexico City - Santo Domingo by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - José Luis Cuevas Museum - Agustín Portillo by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - José Luis Cuevas Museum - The Female Giant by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Coyoacán - Oasis Coyoacán by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Plaza de la República by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Museo Mural Diego Rivera - Pablo O'Higgins by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Xochimilco by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Quinceañera by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Historic Centre - SHCP Gallery - Álvaro Santiago by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## shik2005

^^Nice work, Roberto. Especially loved this one: https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8640/16427225561_5753beed0c_b.jpg :cheers:


----------



## falp6

Great pics. Mexico City is gorgeous!


----------



## LA fierce

Great pictures gratt!


----------



## Mindtrapper0

this city is one of my favorites, gratteciel! Looking foward to being there next month. 

Nice job with the pictures


----------



## openlyJane

Love the image of the bride & groom waiting for traffic to pass.


----------



## Benonie

^^ That's a great one, indeed!


----------



## jamc92

gratteciel said:


> Thank you very much *Shik*.
> 
> 
> 
> Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Interesting....so to be successful and to have a Ferrari you need to be bold :lol: 
I´m going to the barber shop right now :runaway:

Jokes appart....Mexico city is really amazing and you are a great photographer...keep it up man!!


----------



## isakres

Nice thread Grettaciel. Loved the artsy pictures. 

Mexico city is a heaven for foodies like me. Street food is just awesome.


----------



## LA fierce

isakres said:


> Nice thread Grettaciel. Loved the artsy pictures. Mexico city is a heaven for foodies like me. Street food is just awesome.


+1000 
Street food is the best!!! :rock:


----------



## Gratteciel

shik2005 said:


> ^^Nice work, Roberto. Especially loved this one: https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8640/16427225561_5753beed0c_b.jpg :cheers:


Thank you very much *Igor*. I really appreciate it. 



falp6 said:


> Great pics. Mexico City is gorgeous!


Thank you *Falp*. You are very kind!



LA fierce said:


> Great pictures gratt!


Thank you *dear friend*. 



Mindtrapper0 said:


> this city is one of my favorites, gratteciel! Looking foward to being there next month.
> 
> Nice job with the pictures


Thanks a lot *Mindtrapper*. I hope you have a happy stay in Mexico City



openlyJane said:


> Love the image of the bride & groom waiting for traffic to pass.


Thank you dear *Jane* for your nice words.



Benonie said:


> ^^ That's a great one, indeed!


Thank you *Ben*. I'm glad you like it. 



jamc92 said:


> Interesting....so to be successful and to have a Ferrari you need to be bold :lol:
> I´m going to the barber shop right now :runaway:
> 
> Jokes appart....Mexico city is really amazing and you are a great photographer...keep it up man!!


Thank you so much *jamc92*. I send you a hug. 



isakres said:


> Nice thread Grettaciel. Loved the artsy pictures.
> 
> Mexico city is a heaven for foodies like me. Street food is just awesome.


Thank you very much *Isakres*. I am happy to see you in this thread.



LA fierce said:


> +1000
> Street food is the best!!! :rock:


:lol: You're going to get fat!

*******


Mexico City - Miguel Lerdo de Tejada Library SHCP by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Miguel Lerdo de Tejada Library SHCP by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Miguel Lerdo de Tejada Library SHCP by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Historic Centre by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Palace of Fine Arts by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Historic Centre by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - José Luis Cuevas Museum - Carmen Parra by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Alameda Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Franz Mayer Museum by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Historic Centre by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## Leongname

combine the useful with the pleasant 
kay:


----------



## LA fierce

I love Mexico City's libraries, and Mexican food is my only pleasure! :lol:
I love your high quality pictures dear friend. :cheers:


----------



## diddyD

Nice update.


----------



## christos-greece

Really a wonderful, very nice update kay: :cheers:


----------



## Gratteciel

Leongname said:


> combine the useful with the pleasant
> kay:


:lol: A very good way to study.



LA fierce said:


> I love Mexico City's libraries, and Mexican food is my only pleasure! :lol:
> I love your high quality pictures dear friend. :cheers:


Thank you dear friend. :hug:



diddyD said:


> Nice update.


Thanks a lot *diddyD*, you are very kind.



christos-greece said:


> Really a wonderful, very nice update kay: :cheers:


Thank you *Christos*. I really appreciate your nice comments.

*******


Mexico City - Historic Centre by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Iturbide Palace by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Historic Centre - Instituto Cultural México Israel by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Alameda Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Historic Centre - Museo de la Ciudad de México - Francisco Javier Vázquez Estupiñán - Jazzamoart by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Historic Centre by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Historic Centre - Museo de la Cancillería by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Iturbide Palace - Javier Marín Sculptures by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## paul62

Beautiful art , but I will spare you the sculpture jokes:lol: 
Great updates!


----------



## LA fierce

Beautiful sculptures!


----------



## tukidydes

Interesting architecture!


----------



## DeNeza401

I just came across this amazing thread. What a vibrant and historic city. Loved every pic. Keep it up..


----------



## Gratteciel

paul62 said:


> Beautiful art , but I will spare you the sculpture jokes:lol:
> Great updates!


:lol: Thank you *Paul*.



LA fierce said:


> Beautiful sculptures!


Thanks a lot *dear friend*.



tukidydes said:


> Interesting architecture!


Thank you very much *tukidydes*. 



DeNeza401 said:


> I just came across this amazing thread. What a vibrant and historic city. Loved every pic. Keep it up..


You are very welcome *DeNeza* and thank you for your nice comment.

*******


Mexico City - Historic Centre by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Historic Centre - Museo de la Ciudad de México - Francisco Javier Vázquez Estupiñán - Jazzamoart by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Alameda Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Iturbide Palace - Javier Marín Sculptures by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Historic Centre - Museo de la Cancillería by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Palace of the Archbishopric 1530 - SHCP Art Museum - Patricia Barragán Constandse by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chinatown by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - El Ángel by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Cuemanco by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Miguel Lerdo de Tejada Library SHCP by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Centro Histórico by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## LA fierce

Mexico City's Centro Historico is fabulous!!! :rock:
Amazing architecture! :bow:
Gracias por tu gran trabajo amigo. :hug:


----------



## Gratteciel

LA fierce said:


> Mexico City's Centro Historico is fabulous!!! :rock:
> Amazing architecture! :bow:
> Gracias por tu gran trabajo amigo. :hug:


Thank you dear friend. You are really kind. :hug:

*******


Mexico City - Bancomer Tower by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Bancomer Tower by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Bancomer Tower by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Bancomer Tower by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Bancomer Tower by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## LA fierce

^^
Marvelous!!! :cheer:


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Awesome, very nice updates; well done :cheers:


----------



## 412lakes

My goodness! I must visit this beautiful and vibrant city!


----------



## Gratteciel

*Thanks everyone for the views, comments and likes.*


Mexico City - San Ángel District - Museo del Carmen by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - San Ángel District - Isidro Fabela House of Risco Cultural Center by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Condesa District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - San Ángel District - Museo del Carmen by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Condesa District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - San Ángel District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - San Ángel District - Museo de Arte Carrillo Gil by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - San Ángel District - Museo del Carmen by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - National Museum of Anthropology by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - San Ángel District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - San Ángel District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Álvaro Obregón Monument by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - San Ángel District - Museo del Carmen by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - San Ángel District - Museo del Carmen by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - San Ángel District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## yansa

A fine new set, Robert!
The Bougainvillea has delicate colours!


----------



## General Electric

Nice mix! I particulary like the pic taking in the garden of anthropology museum!


----------



## shik2005

https://farm2.staticflickr.com/1578/24866590990_006c75488d_b.jpg :cheers:


----------



## openlyJane

_'Guess The City'_ features Mexico City today.


----------



## Romashka01

Beautiful photos Roberto! I love them all!


----------



## christos-greece

Really awesome, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## Beowulf-PVG

I'm really impressed with how colorful and vibrant the city seems! And there's so much life! It just makes me want to jump right into the middle of it all.


----------



## Gratteciel

yansa said:


> A fine new set, Robert!
> The Bougainvillea has delicate colours!


Thank you very much *Yansa*. 



General Electric said:


> Nice mix! I particulary like the pic taking in the garden of anthropology museum!


Thank you *GE*. I'm glad you like it. 



shik2005 said:


> https://farm2.staticflickr.com/1578/24866590990_006c75488d_b.jpg :cheers:


Thanks a lot *Igor*. 



openlyJane said:


> _'Guess The City'_ features Mexico City today.


I noticed that you could recognize the city *Jane*.  I can also recognize some parts of Liverpool.



Romashka01 said:


> Beautiful photos Roberto! I love them all!


Thank you *Roman*. You are really kind. 



christos-greece said:


> Really awesome, very nice updates :cheers:


I really appreciate your comments *Christos*. Thank you very much. 



Beowulf-PVG said:


> I'm really impressed with how colorful and vibrant the city seems! And there's so much life! It just makes me want to jump right into the middle of it all.


Thank you *Beowulf* for your nice words and welcome to my thread. 

*******


Mexico City - San Ángel District - Museo del Carmen by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - San Ángel District - Museo de Arte Carrillo Gil by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - San Ángel District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - San Ángel District - Museo del Carmen by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - San Ángel District - Museo del Carmen by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Historic Centre by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Condesa District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - San Ángel District - Museo del Carmen by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Cuemanco by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - San Ángel District - Museo del Carmen by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - San Ángel District - Museo del Carmen by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Turisky by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - San Ángel District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - National Museum of San Carlos by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - San Ángel District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## yansa

Fine set again, very elegant helicopters!


----------



## Leongname

beautiful update Robert! a nice effect :cheers:


----------



## Gratteciel

yansa said:


> Fine set again, very elegant helicopters!


Thank you very much *Yansa*. 



Leongname said:


> beautiful update Robert! a nice effect :cheers:


Thanks a lot *Leon*. You are very kind. 
No effect on that picture, so is the building.

*******


Mexico City - National Museum of Art MUNAL by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Alameda Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - National Museum of Art MUNAL by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - San Ángel District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - San Ángel District - Museo del Carmen by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Palace of Fine Arts by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - San Ángel District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Palace of Fine Arts by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - San Ángel District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - San Ángel District - Flower Market by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Alameda Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - National Museum of Art MUNAL by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## shik2005

Nice set, Roberto!

Fairy tale - https://farm2.staticflickr.com/1474/25266520481_c48eca7dea_b.jpg

and this picture - it's about interview with statues, I'm sure  https://farm2.staticflickr.com/1597/25337347542_e0ccb851b1_b.jpg


----------



## yansa

Phantastic museums, Robert!
And I particularly like the 4th pic.


----------



## BARLACH

The district of San Angel is the finest jewell of Mexico City


----------



## Benonie

Very colorful updates!


----------



## christos-greece

Really wonderful, great, very nice photos :cheers:


----------



## capricorn2000

muy grande, one of the best in art and culture.


----------



## LA fierce

I really enjoy seeing images of the San Angel neighborhood, I loved the cobblestone streets!


----------



## Gratteciel

shik2005 said:


> Nice set, Roberto!
> 
> Fairy tale - https://farm2.staticflickr.com/1474/25266520481_c48eca7dea_b.jpg
> 
> and this picture - it's about interview with statues, I'm sure  https://farm2.staticflickr.com/1597/25337347542_e0ccb851b1_b.jpg


Thank you so much *Igor*. You are very kind. 



yansa said:


> Phantastic museums, Robert!
> And I particularly like the 4th pic.


Thanks a lot *Yansa*. I'm glad you like them. 



BARLACH said:


> The district of San Angel is the finest jewell of Mexico City


I also love that district *BARLACH*. 



Benonie said:


> Very colorful updates!


Thank you very much *Ben*. 



christos-greece said:


> Really wonderful, great, very nice photos :cheers:


I really appreciate your comments *Christos*. 



capricorn2000 said:


> muy grande, one of the best in art and culture.


Thank you *Capricorn* for your nice comments. 



LA fierce said:


> I really enjoy seeing images of the San Angel neighborhood, I loved the cobblestone streets!


Thank you *dear friend* for visiting this thread and commenting.


----------



## 009

This thread is a work of art :cheers1:


----------



## Gratteciel

LA fierce said:


> ^^
> Awesome set of images! :drool:


Thanks a lot *my friend*! 



yansa said:


> In Vienna we would say "ein wahrer Augenschmaus".
> A feast for the eye, Robert!


Vielen Dank *lieber Freund*. 



christos-greece said:


> Indeed awesome, very nice updates :cheers:


Thanks again *Christos*. You are really kind. 



009 said:


> This thread is a work of art :cheers1:


Thanks for your nice words *009*. 

*******


Mexico City - Soumaya Museum by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Jumex Museum by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Soumaya Museum - Ángel Zárraga by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec - Fuente de la Templanza by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Soumaya Museum by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - San Ángel District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Soumaya Museum - Bartolomé Esteban Murillo by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - San Ángel District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Condesa District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Soumaya Museum by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## Romashka01

What a lovely new set!


----------



## Benonie

Indeed! Love them all! :cheers:


----------



## Gratteciel

Romashka01 said:


> What a lovely new set!


Thank you very much *Roman*. 



Benonie said:


> Indeed! Love them all! :cheers:


Thanks a lot *Ben*. 

*******


Mexico City - Soumaya Museum - Salvador Dalí by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Plaza Carso by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec - Casa del Lago by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - San Ángel District - Restaurant Saks by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Alameda Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - San Ángel District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - National Museum of Art - Diego Rivera by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Stage set for ballet Swan Lake on Chapultepec Lake by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## yansa

Mexicans have so much sense of beauty!


----------



## charliewong90

nice thread, like showing us the beauty and true character of the city....luv it.


----------



## LA fierce

Absolutely beautiful!
I love Mexico City!


----------



## El_Greco

You doing some good advertising for your city - it looks fabulous. I'm definitely want to visit it now. In fact a year ago I nearly went (but to Cancun), however in the end we settled for Singapore...


----------



## hacci

He's an amazing photographer that shows the real Mexico, I love this thread. Gratt! Gratt! Ra ra ra! :cheer:


----------



## Leongname

hacci said:


> He's an amazing photographer that shows the real Mexico, I love this thread. Gratt! Gratt! Ra ra ra! :cheer:


definitely beautiful thread. kay:


----------



## Gratteciel

yansa said:


> Mexicans have so much sense of beauty!


Thank you *Yansa* for your nice words. 



charliewong90 said:


> nice thread, like showing us the beauty and true character of the city....luv it.


Thank you very much *charliewong*. 



LA fierce said:


> Absolutely beautiful!
> I love Mexico City!


Thank you *dear friend*. 



El_Greco said:


> You doing some good advertising for your city - it looks fabulous. *I'm definitely want to visit it now*. In fact a year ago I nearly went (but to Cancun), however in the end we settled for Singapore...


Thanks a lot *El Greco*, you would be very welcome! 



hacci said:


> He's an amazing photographer that shows the real Mexico, I love this thread. Gratt! Gratt! Ra ra ra! :cheer:


:lol: Thank you *hacci*. You are very kind! 



Leongname said:


> definitely beautiful thread. kay:


Thank you *Leon*. I'm glad you like it!

*******


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec - Museum of Modern Art by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Soumaya Museum by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - San Ángel District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Plaza Carso by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Condesa District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Soumaya Museum - Peter Paul Rubens by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - National Museum of Art MUNAL - Leandro Izaguirre by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## diddyD

More gorgeous pics^


----------



## mexico15

THIS is what i love about my capital, Mexico City!, a liberal city open to all sexual and gender roles, a city open to all national and foreigner cultures, a city open to all religions! cheers to the CDMX!


----------



## openlyJane

There are a lot of very good Jack Sparrow look-alikes around.


----------



## Leongname

great update Robert! ...super cycle kay:


----------



## mexico15

openlyJane said:


> There are a lot of very good Jack Sparrow look-alikes around.


search for the One Direction, Justin Bieber and Katy Perry impersonators! they are the IT thing in the quinceañeras right now!


----------



## yansa

#1312 / 4th pic: So cute!


----------



## El_Greco

openlyJane said:


> There are a lot of very good Jack Sparrow look-alikes around.


That's what I thought!


----------



## christos-greece

Really wonderful, very nice updates; well done :cheers:


----------



## Gratteciel

Mexico City - Iztaccihuatl Volcano by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Museo de Arte Popular by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Museo de Arte Popular by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Santa Fe by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Museo de Arte Popular by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - National Museum of Art by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Juárez Avenue by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Palace of Fine Arts by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Juárez Avenue by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - San Ángel District - Museo del Carmen by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Santa Fe by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - National Museum of Art by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - San Ángel District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Soumaya Museum by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## LA fierce

Great pictures friend gratt! :cheers:


----------



## Romashka01

Superb update, Roberto! kay:


----------



## yansa

What a wonderful and outstanding thread, Roberto! kay:


----------



## LA fierce

Chiquitibum a la bim bom ba, a la bio a la bao a la bim bom ba, Roberto, Roberto ra ra ra...! :cheer:

Thanks for taking us on this wonderful journey to the great Mexican capital city. :cheers:


----------



## diddyD

A very unusual looking VW beetle. It looks like it is covered with beads or something - nice update.


----------



## christos-greece

Once again great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## Gratteciel

LA fierce said:


> Great pictures friend gratt! :cheers:





LA fierce said:


> Chiquitibum a la bim bom ba, a la bio a la bao a la bim bom ba, Roberto, Roberto ra ra ra...! :cheer: Thanks for taking us on this wonderful journey to the great Mexican capital city. :cheers:


Thank you very much *Dear Friend*. :hug:



Romashka01 said:


> Superb update, Roberto! kay:


Thank you *Roman*. I really appreciate your nice comment. 



yansa said:


> What a wonderful and outstanding thread, Roberto! kay:


Thanks a lot *Yansa*. You are very kind. 



diddyD said:


> A very unusual looking VW beetle. It looks like it is covered with beads or something - nice update.


In fact, those are colored beads *diddyD*. Thanks for your kindness.



christos-greece said:


> Once again great, very nice updates :cheers:


I appreciate your interest and your kindness *Christos*.

*******


Mexico City - Santa Fe by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - San Ángel District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec - Museum of Modern Art by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma - Distracted driver invades the Sunday walk by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - San Ángel District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec - Museum of Modern Art by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Franz Mayer Museum by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Santa Fe by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Museo de Arte Popular by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Condesa District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - National Museum of Art MUNAL - Juan Cordero by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Santa Fe by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## General Electric

Great pictures composition! 

The first of #1341: did you know how high are the snowly mountains (Iztaccihuati volcano)?


----------



## yansa

A real joy again!
Picture No. 6 gives me the feeling of an intimate look into a private treasure chamber. ;-)


----------



## 009

General Electric said:


> Great pictures composition!
> 
> The first of #1341: did you know how high are the snowly mountains (Iztaccihuati volcano)?



5,230 m

neighboring Popocatépetl is 5,426 m


----------



## Oliver Echoberry

diddyD said:


> A very unusual looking VW beetle. It looks like it is covered with beads or something - nice update.


It's Huichol bead art. The Huichol people are rather famous for it. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Huichol_art#Yarn_painting_and_beadwork


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice photos from Mexico city :cheers:


----------



## LA fierce

A very diversed, modern, remarkable and lovely city!


----------



## AA999

great pics! i didn't expect this. keep up the good work :cheers:


----------



## shik2005

Nice pics, Roberto!


----------



## capricorn2000

wow! beautiful collection of art paintings, nice looking people and neat places.
and are those girls in gowns celebrating *quinceanera?*


----------



## Gratteciel

General Electric said:


> *Great pictures composition! *
> 
> The first of #1341: did you know *how high are the snowly mountains* (Iztaccihuati volcano)?





009 said:


> *5,230 m*
> 
> neighboring Popocatépetl is *5,426 m*


Thank you very much *GE*. 
And thank you *009* for your kind answer! 



yansa said:


> A real joy again!
> Picture No. 6 gives me the feeling of an intimate look into a private treasure chamber. ;-)


Thank you for your nice comments *Yansa*. 



christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice photos from Mexico city :cheers:


Thanks a lot *Christos*. 



LA fierce said:


> A very diversed, modern, remarkable and lovely city!


Thanks for your nice words *Dear Friend*. 



AA999 said:


> great pics! i didn't expect this. keep up the good work :cheers:


Thank you very much and welcome to my thread *AA999*. 



shik2005 said:


> Nice pics, Roberto!


Thank you *Igor*. You are really kind! 



capricorn2000 said:


> wow! beautiful collection of art paintings, nice looking people and neat places.
> and are those girls in gowns celebrating *quinceanera?*


Thank you so much *Capricorn2000*. You are right my friend; they are celebrating their fifteenth birthday.

*Thanks everyone for the views, likes and comments.* 

*******


Mexico City - Dolores Olmedo Museum by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Antara by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Dolores Olmedo Museum by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Santa Fe by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Soumaya Museum by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec - Museum of Modern Art by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Dolores Olmedo Museum by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## LA fierce

Very vibrant city that never sleeps. Te mando un abrazo amigo!


----------



## diddyD

Bravo.


----------



## Gratteciel

LA fierce said:


> ^^
> The city of palaces!!!
> Thanks for the updates amigo mio!!!


Thank you *Dear Friend*. You are really kind! :hug:



christos-greece said:


> Indeed great, very nice updates; well done :cheers:


Thank you very much *Christos*. 

*******


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Juárez Avenue by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Archbishop's Palace - Santiago Carbonell by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Palacio de Iturbide - The art of clothing and fashion in Mexico 1940 - 2015 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - National Palace by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - National Palace by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Historic Centre by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - National Palace by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Metrobús by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - The Scultoric Space at University City, UNAM by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Palacio de Iturbide - The art of clothing and fashion in Mexico 1940 - 2015 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Plaza de la República by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Palacio de Iturbide - The art of clothing and fashion in Mexico 1940 - 2015 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## paul62

Great updates Roberto!


----------



## d'.'b

I love the interplay of history, culture and the arts. :cheers:
Hope to visit CD Mexico in the future!


----------



## yansa

Beautiful and artistic pics, dear Roberto! kay:


----------



## Romashka01

Nice updates kay:
National Palace - simply magnificent! Chapultepec - lovely pics!


----------



## General Electric

Very nice links between each photo, beautiful and great assembly!


----------



## Gratteciel

paul62 said:


> Great updates Roberto!


Thank you *My Friend*. I really appreciate your comments. 



d'.'b said:


> I love the interplay of history, culture and the arts. :cheers:
> Hope to visit CD Mexico in the future!


Thanks a lot *d'.'b*. If you visit Mexico City , you can be sure you will be very welcome. 



yansa said:


> Beautiful and artistic pics, dear Roberto! kay:


Thank you very much *Dear Silvia* for your nice words. 



Romashka01 said:


> Nice updates kay:
> National Palace - simply magnificent! Chapultepec - lovely pics!


Thank you so much *Roman*. You are very kind, my friend! 



General Electric said:


> Very nice links between each photo, beautiful and great assembly!


Thank you very much *GE*. I'm glad you like it. 

:grouphug:

*******


Mexico City - Chapultepec Castle by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Palacio de Iturbide - The art of clothing and fashion in Mexico 1940 - 2015 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Condesa District - Mexico Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Dolores Olmedo Museum by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - The National Museum of Anthropology by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - The Scultoric Space at University City, UNAM by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Museo Universitario Arte Contemporáneo MUAC - UNAM by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Archbishop's Palace - Santiago Carbonell by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - The Scultoric Space at University City, UNAM by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Historic Centre by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Palacio de Iturbide - The art of clothing and fashion in Mexico 1940 - 2015 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## yansa

Enjoying your fine pics is like a holiday, Roberto. 
Beautiful fashion pics as well! kay:


----------



## LA fierce

Beautiful and amazing pictures!


----------



## roballan

Beautiful photos, as usual!


Those dresses from the last photo look like something from the Hunger Games universe. :lol:


----------



## openlyJane

The colours & patterns on those traditional dresses remind me of Frieda Kahlo.


----------



## capricorn2000

great photos as always.
I almost booked a week package deal tour a couple of weeks ago but I was a day late.


----------



## Gratteciel

yansa said:


> Enjoying your fine pics is like a holiday, Roberto.
> Beautiful fashion pics as well! kay:


Thanks a lot *Dear Silvia*. 



LA fierce said:


> Beautiful and amazing pictures!


Thank you *Dear Friend*. 



roballan said:


> Beautiful photos, as usual!
> 
> 
> Those dresses from the last photo look like something from the Hunger Games universe. :lol:


Thank you for your nice comment *Roballan*. 



openlyJane said:


> The colours & patterns on those traditional dresses remind me of Frieda Kahlo.


You are right *Dear Jane*. 


Mexico City - Coyoacán - The Frida Kahlo Museum by francerobert2001, en Flickr



capricorn2000 said:


> great photos as always.
> I almost booked a week package deal tour a couple of weeks ago but I was a day late.


Thank you *Capricorn*. 
Pity about the day late. Expedia has good promotions to travel. 

*******


Mexico City - Archbishop's Palace - Santiago Carbonell by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Historic Centre by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Insurgentes Avenue by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - The first of May - Labour Day by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - The National Museum of Anthropology by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Museo Universitario Arte Contemporáneo MUAC - UNAM by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Botanical Garden by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Condesa District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Dolores Olmedo Museum by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Condesa District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## Benonie

Great updates again! I like this piece of art! And I like kidney beans.


----------



## shik2005

Great updates, Roberto! The street scenes & art, both.


----------



## christos-greece

Awesome, very nice photos; beautiful ladies :cheers:


----------



## Gratteciel

Benonie said:


> Great updates again! I like this piece of art! And I like kidney beans.


Thank you very much *Ben*. It is a very free version of The Two Fridas. 



shik2005 said:


> Great updates, Roberto! The street scenes & art, both.


Thanks a lot *Igor*. I'm glad you like it! 



christos-greece said:


> Awesome, very nice photos; beautiful ladies :cheers:


Thank you *Christos*. You are very kind! 

Thanks everyone for the views, likes and comments! 

*******


Mexico City - Chapultepec by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Archbishop's Palace - Santiago Carbonell by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Palacio de Iturbide - The art of clothing and fashion in Mexico 1940 - 2015 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma - Expo Balón by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - National Palace by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Wax Museum - Cristiano Ronaldo by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec Zoo by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Metrobús by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Palacio de Iturbide - The art of clothing and fashion in Mexico 1940 - 2015 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## Leongname

a great exposition on Paseo de la Reforma in your city Robert kay:
is it now?
and a beautiful update as usually :applause:


----------



## Gratteciel

Leongname said:


> a great exposition on Paseo de la Reforma in your city Robert kay:
> is it now?
> and a beautiful update as usually :applause:


Yes *Leon*, Expo Balón will be on Paseo de la Reforma for two months: May and June, 2016.
Thank you very much for your kind words. 


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma - Expo Balón by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma - Expo Balón by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma - Expo Balón by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## Leongname

gratteciel said:


> Yes *Leon*, Expo Balón will be on Paseo de la Reforma for two months: May and June, 2016.
> 
> 
> Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma - Expo Balón by francerobert2001, en Flickr


splendid!


----------



## yansa

gratteciel said:


> Thank you *Dear Silvia*.
> 
> The ramp was just four or five meters away. The dog owner was at his side and he led him out of there. (for the umpteenth time :lol By the way, that dog was adorable!


 Thanks god he was saved - he looks so very nice. 
And your pic is great, dear Roberto! :applause:


----------



## Benonie

^^ The dog is gorgeous, indeed! As is the rest of this splendid thread anyway. kay:


----------



## Gratteciel

Leongname said:


> Nice stuff Robert kay:
> 
> p.s. altamente recomendado :cheers:


¡Muchas gracias* amigo*! I really appreciate your comment and your recommendation. 



LA fierce said:


> Very cute picture of the dog. :lol:


Thank you *dear friend*. 



El_Greco said:


> Lithuania again. At least 3 SSC'ers including me have been to Vilnius last week!


Hola *El Greco*. The Friendly Cultures Fair is one of the most important international events in Mexico City. This year, 93 countries participate. 



christos-greece said:


> Wonderful, very nice updates; well done :cheers:


Thank you very much *Christos*. 



yansa said:


> Thanks god he was saved - he looks so very nice.
> And your pic is great, dear Roberto! :applause:


Thank you *Dear Silvia*. You are very kind. 



Benonie said:


> ^^ The dog is gorgeous, indeed! As is the rest of this splendid thread anyway. kay:


This is a really nice comment. Thank you so much *Ben*. 

*******


Mexico City - Franz Mayer Museum - Pedro Friedeberg by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - The Friendly Cultures Fair 2016 - Italy by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Condesa District - The Fountain of Cybele by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Garibaldi Square by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Palacio de Iturbide - The art of clothing and fashion in Mexico 1940 - 2015 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Madero Street by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec Zoo by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Juárez Avenue by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Dolores Olmedo Museum by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Palacio de Iturbide - The art of clothing and fashion in Mexico 1940 - 2015 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, *en Flickr


Mexico City - National Museum of Art MUNAL by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - The Friendly Cultures Fair 2016 - Ukraine by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec by https://www[/B.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/]francerobert2001, en Flickr*


----------



## yansa

Again you show us phantastic pictures, dear Roberto, thank you so much! 

The Cybele Fountain - do you know how and when the Cult of the Great Mother
came to Mexico? It's an interesting deity which has some parallels to
the Indian deity Kali (the lions for instance).

The beautiful painting of the woman and the ship seems to be inspired
by some works of Georgio DeChirico. Do you know the painter, Roberto?

You have wonderful Museums in Mexico City! :cheers:


----------



## Leongname

really good stuff as always kay:


----------



## capricorn2000

nice photo update and I particularly like the painting at the Palacio de Iturbide.


----------



## openlyJane

Franz Mayer museum looks awesome.


----------



## Romashka01

Thank you for your nice photos! :happy: 
https://c5.staticflickr.com/8/7140/26603034364_b32330a7fe_b.jpg :cheers:


----------



## Gratteciel

yansa said:


> Again you show us phantastic pictures, dear Roberto, thank you so much!
> 
> The Cybele Fountain - do you know how and when the Cult of the Great Mother
> came to Mexico? It's an interesting deity which has some parallels to
> the Indian deity Kali (the lions for instance).
> 
> The beautiful painting of the woman and the ship seems to be inspired
> by some works of Georgio DeChirico. Do you know the painter, Roberto?
> 
> You have wonderful Museums in Mexico City! :cheers:


Thank you very much *Dear Silvia* for your comments and your interest in my city. :hug:

- The fountain of Cibeles in Mexico City is a replica of the fountain located in Madrid. The fountain was donated by the community of Spanish residents in Mexico.

- The painting "Farewell" belongs to Mexican painter Francisco Gutiérrez (1906-1905). It is a contemporary author of Giorgio de Chirico. It is quite possible that his work is inspired by the work of de Chirico. 



Leongname said:


> really good stuff as always kay:


Thanks a lot *Leon*. You are very kind my friend. 



capricorn2000 said:


> nice photo update and I particularly like the painting at the Palacio de Iturbide.


Thank you *Capricorn*. It is a beautiful painting indeed. 



openlyJane said:


> Franz Mayer museum looks awesome.


One of my favorite museums in the city *Dear Jane*. It also has a beautiful colonial courtyard with a café. :hug:



Romashka01 said:


> Thank you for your nice photos! :happy:
> https://c5.staticflickr.com/8/7140/26603034364_b32330a7fe_b.jpg :cheers:


Thank you so much *Roman*.
When I visited the Ukrainian stand at the fair, I thought a lot about you and your beautiful thread.

*******


Mexico City - Chapultepec by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Franz Mayer Museum - Pedro Friedeberg by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec Zoo by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Archbishop's Palace - Santiago Carbonell by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Franz Mayer Museum by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Palacio de Iturbide - The art of clothing and fashion in Mexico 1940 - 2015 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - The Friendly Cultures Fair 2016 - Cameroon by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## El_Greco

Cool!


----------



## Benonie

Great! The paintings of Santiago Carbonell are so hyper realistic!


----------



## RobTheBuilder

Nice pix, I'll have to visit someday.


----------



## LA fierce

I love The Fountain of Cibeles, all the art and the lifestyle of this magnificent city. My vacation was postponed to January my friend gratt. There's a huge project to take place at my workplace on November. 
Thanks for keeping us updated with these incredible pictures.


----------



## christos-greece

Wonderful, very nice updates; well done :applause:


----------



## yansa

gratteciel said:


> Thank you very much *Dear Silvia* for your comments and your interest in my city. :hug:
> 
> - The fountain of Cibeles in Mexico City is a replica of the fountain located in Madrid. The fountain was donated by the community of Spanish residents in Mexico.
> 
> - The painting "Farewell" belongs to Mexican painter Francisco Gutiérrez (1906-1905). It is a contemporary author of Giorgio de Chirico. It is quite possible that his work is inspired by the work of de Chirico.


Dear Roberto, you did beautiful updates again! kay:
The butterfly furniture is astonishing!

Ah, Cybele came with the Spaniards!  A Cybele fountain I had more
expected in Rome than in Mexico City. Mexico is a country full of nice
surprises for me. What a rich country (People, nature, art...)!

Thank you for finding out the painter Francisco Gutiérrez. Though he himself
never has been to Europe, he was interested in contemporary European art,
I read in internet. The inspiration by de Chirico (one of my favourite painters)
can be felt clearly in his wonderful work "Farewell". Gutiérrez,
as I read, was an astonishing person who did his art work though he
was an ill man since an accident in his childhood.


----------



## Gratteciel

El_Greco said:


> Cool!


Thank you very much *El Greco*.



Benonie said:


> Great! The paintings of Santiago Carbonell are so hyper realistic!


Thank you *Ben*. Santiago Carbonell is an Ecuadorian painter, emigrated to Mexico in 1986. I really like his paintings. 



RobTheBuilder said:


> Nice pix, I'll have to visit someday.


Thank you *Rob*. Welcome to my thread. I hope you visit Mexico City soon. You'd be very welcome.



LA fierce said:


> I love The Fountain of Cibeles, all the art and the lifestyle of this magnificent city. My vacation was postponed to January my friend gratt. There's a huge project to take place at my workplace on November.
> Thanks for keeping us updated with these incredible pictures.


Thank you *Dear Friend*.  To bad about your vacation. 



christos-greece said:


> Wonderful, very nice updates; well done :applause:


Thank you *Christos* for your nice comments. 



yansa said:


> Dear Roberto, you did beautiful updates again! kay:
> The butterfly furniture is astonishing!
> 
> Ah, Cybele came with the Spaniards!  A Cybele fountain I had more
> expected in Rome than in Mexico City. Mexico is a country full of nice
> surprises for me. What a rich country (People, nature, art...)!
> 
> Thank you for finding out the painter Francisco Gutiérrez. Though he himself
> never has been to Europe, he was interested in contemporary European art,
> I read in internet. The inspiration by de Chirico (one of my favourite painters)
> can be felt clearly in his wonderful work "Farewell". Gutiérrez,
> as I read, was an astonishing person who did his art work though he
> was an ill man since an accident in his childhood.


Thank you so much *Dear Silvia* for your interest in my city and for teaching me so many wonderful things. You are great!

*******


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma - 3rd International Pole Vaulting Meeting by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma - 3rd International Pole Vaulting Meeting by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma - 3rd International Pole Vaulting Meeting by francerobert2001, en Flickr



Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma - 3rd International Pole Vaulting Meeting by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma - 3rd International Pole Vaulting Meeting by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma - 3rd International Pole Vaulting Meeting by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma - 3rd International Pole Vaulting Meeting by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma - 3rd International Pole Vaulting Meeting by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma - 3rd International Pole Vaulting Meeting by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma - 3rd International Pole Vaulting Meeting by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma - 3rd International Pole Vaulting Meeting by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma - 3rd International Pole Vaulting Meeting by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma - 3rd International Pole Vaulting Meeting by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma - 3rd International Pole Vaulting Meeting by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma - 3rd International Pole Vaulting Meeting by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma - 3rd International Pole Vaulting Meeting by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma - 3rd International Pole Vaulting Meeting by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma - 3rd International Pole Vaulting Meeting by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma - 3rd International Pole Vaulting Meeting by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma - 3rd International Pole Vaulting Meeting by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## LA fierce

^^
Awesome pictures my dearest friend, as usual.


----------



## Romashka01

Cool update! :applause: my favorite https://c2.staticflickr.com/8/7489/26737460593_422c3e39e8_b.jpg


----------



## yansa

Awesome, breathtaking pics, dear Roberto! :applause: 
I love this set!


----------



## BARLACH

Congratulations on the job that you are making , you show the most beutiful face of the city but more important , show the diversity and kindness of our people, keep it going and show us more of this city that we used to think we knew :cheers:

And thanks to all the visitors of this thread , also know that are most welcome if you come to visite us :hi:


----------



## Benonie

Fantastic! That high jumper pictures are amazing! kay:


----------



## Gratteciel

LA fierce said:


> ^^
> Awesome pictures my dearest friend, as usual.


Thank you very much *My Dear Friend*. :hug:



Romashka01 said:


> Cool update! :applause: my favorite https://c2.staticflickr.com/8/7489/26737460593_422c3e39e8_b.jpg


Thank you *Roman*. I really appreciate your kind words. :hug:



yansa said:


> Awesome, breathtaking pics, dear Roberto! :applause:
> I love this set!


Thank you so much *Dear Silvia*. I'm glad you like it. :hug:



BARLACH said:


> Congratulations on the job that you are making , you show the most beutiful face of the city but more important , show the diversity and kindness of our people, keep it going and show us more of this city that we used to think we knew :cheers:
> 
> And thanks to all the visitors of this thread , also know that are most welcome if you come to visite us :hi:


Thank you *BARLACH*. Your words are very motivating. :hug:
And of course, our friends know they will be very welcome to our city .



Benonie said:


> Fantastic! That high jumper pictures are amazing! kay:


Thank you *Ben*. You are always very kind. :hug:

*Thanks everyone for the views, comments and likes.* 

*******


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Franz Mayer Museum by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Franz Mayer Museum - Pedro Friedeberg by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma - 3rd International Pole Vaulting Meeting by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec Zoo by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Soumaya Museum by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Palacio de Iturbide - The art of clothing and fashion in Mexico 1940 - 2015 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Historic Centre - SHCP Gallery by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## General Electric

Very nice great shots and places compil'. I appreciate very much, open minded.


----------



## LA fierce

I love how Paseo de la Reforma hosts all of these super fun activities. I wish there was an avenue that vibrant close from home.


----------



## paul62

Good shots Roberto.


----------



## Romashka01

Nice pictures! Hilarious expressions on dogs faces  my favorite https://c2.staticflickr.com/8/7086/27341094905_a207450c1b_b.jpg


----------



## Gratteciel

General Electric said:


> Very nice great shots and places compil'. I appreciate very much, open minded.


Thank you very much *GE* for your nice comment! 



LA fierce said:


> I love how Paseo de la Reforma hosts all of these super fun activities. I wish there was an avenue that vibrant close from home.


There are always many interesting things to see in Paseo de la Reforma, especially on Sundays. I send you a hug *My Friend*. 



paul62 said:


> Good shots Roberto.


Thank you so much *Paul*. 



Romashka01 said:


> Nice pictures! Hilarious expressions on dogs faces  my favorite https://c2.staticflickr.com/8/7086/27341094905_a207450c1b_b.jpg


Thank you *Roman*. Golden Dogs convention was very fun. There were dozens of them and some other intruder :lol: as well. 

*******


Mexico City - Palacio de Iturbide - The art of clothing and fashion in Mexico 1940 - 2015 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Palacio de Iturbide - The art of clothing and fashion in Mexico 1940 - 2015 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Archbishop's Palace - SHCP Art Museum by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Archbishop's Palace - SHCP Art Museum by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Archbishop's Palace - SHCP Art Museum by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Palacio de Iturbide - The art of clothing and fashion in Mexico 1940 - 2015 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Archbishop's Palace - SHCP Art Museum by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - The Friendly Cultures Fair 2016 - Colombia by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Archbishop's Palace - SHCP Art Museum - Ulises Licea by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Archbishop's Palace - SHCP Art Museum - Ulises Licea by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## yansa

Wonderful updates, dear Roberto! kay:



gratteciel said:


> Mexico City - Soumaya Museum by francerobert2001, en Flickr


She looks so quiet, but when we see the dramatic landscape behind her,
we wonder, what book she reads and what her thoughts are.
Must be something quite emotional. ;-)




gratteciel said:


> Mexico City - Palacio de Iturbide - The art of clothing and fashion in Mexico 1940 - 2015 by francerobert2001, en Flickr
> 
> 
> Mexico City - Palacio de Iturbide - The art of clothing and fashion in Mexico 1940 - 2015 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


So beautiful! I love the traditional Mexican clothing and fabrics! kay:


----------



## LA fierce

Mexico is a cultural superpower! :bow:
I send you a huge hug my friend, you're truly awesome.


----------



## Gratteciel

yansa said:


> Wonderful updates, dear Roberto! kay:
> 
> 
> She looks so quiet, but when we see the dramatic landscape behind her,
> we wonder, what book she reads and what her thoughts are.
> Must be something quite emotional. ;-)
> 
> So beautiful! I love the traditional Mexican clothing and fabrics! kay:


Thank you very much *Dear Silvia*. I really appreciate all your kind comments. :hug:

_Woman with Volcanoes_ is a painting by Gerardo Murillo (Dr. Atl )




LA fierce said:


> Mexico is a cultural superpower! :bow:
> I send you a huge hug my friend, you're truly awesome.


Thank you *My Friend*. You are very kind. :hug:

*******


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma - Carrera Cinemex by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Archbishop's Palace - SHCP Art Museum by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Archbishop's Palace - SHCP Art Museum - Ulises Licea by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Condesa District - Mexico Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Condesa District - Mexico Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Condesa District - Mexico Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma - Carrera Cinemex by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Archbishop's Palace - SHCP Art Museum by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Palacio de Iturbide - The art of clothing and fashion in Mexico 1940 - 2015 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Palacio de Iturbide - The art of clothing and fashion in Mexico 1940 - 2015 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Archbishop's Palace - SHCP Art Museum by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - The National Autonomous University of Mexico by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Condesa District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## Romashka01

Amazing update, Roberto!! many interesting pictures!
great photo!


----------



## LA fierce

Very interesting pictures!


----------



## shik2005

Nice street scenes. 

https://c8.staticflickr.com/8/7355/27419835951_ea08860fb7_b.jpg :applause:


----------



## Eduarqui

Mexico City remains unsurpassed as a stunning metropolis I hope to know someday - thanks for sharing with us


----------



## yansa

That are really, really fascinating and beautiful impressions, dear Roberto -
thank you so much! :hug:


----------



## christos-greece

Really great, very nice updates; well done Robert :cheers:


----------



## Gratteciel

Romashka01 said:


> Amazing update, Roberto!! many interesting pictures!
> great photo!


Thank you my friend. You are really kind *Roman*. 


LA fierce said:


> Very interesting pictures!


I really appreciate your comments *Dear Friend*. 



shik2005 said:


> Nice street scenes.
> 
> https://c8.staticflickr.com/8/7355/27419835951_ea08860fb7_b.jpg :applause:


Thank you so much *Igor*. I'm glad you like them. 



Eduarqui said:


> Mexico City remains unsurpassed as a stunning metropolis I hope to know someday - thanks for sharing with us


Thank you very much *Eduarqui* for your views, all your likes and your really nice comment. Welcome to my thread. 



yansa said:


> That are really, really fascinating and beautiful impressions, dear Roberto -
> thank you so much! :hug:


You are really nice *Dear Silvia*. :hug: Your words are very motivating. Thank you! 



christos-greece said:


> Really great, very nice updates; well done Robert :cheers:


I really appreciate your nice comments *Christos*. Thanks a lot. 

*Thanks everyone :grouphug:*

*******


Mexico City - Condesa District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma - Carrera Cinemex by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Archbishop's Palace - SHCP Art Museum - Santiago Carbonell by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Condesa District - Mexico Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Archbishop's Palace - SHCP Art Museum - Ulises Licea by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - The Friendly Cultures Fair 2016 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Condesa District - Mexico Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Palacio de Iturbide - The art of clothing and fashion in Mexico 1940 - 2015 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Condesa District - Mexico Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Condesa District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Archbishop's Palace - SHCP Art Museum by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Archbishop's Palace - Santiago Carbonell by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma - Carrera Cinemex by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Historic Centre - Templo Mayor Museum by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## yansa

I'm always waiting and looking forward to your new pics, dear Roberto.
Thank you so much!


----------



## General Electric

Fascinating! Each photo is a world to explore


----------



## Christi69

Great city, great museums, great people, great photographer! Thanks


----------



## capricorn2000

I really love all the stuffs you've been showing, the street activities from time to time, photos of arts, culture and fashion, etc, etc.
Roberto, I have a Mexican acquaintance here who's enticing me to go there and he said you could get a $20 hotel room which is nice 
and close to the paseo de la Reforma/old area, is this true?


----------



## Benonie

Keep them coming, they're great! :cheers2:


----------



## MilbertDavid

nice collection of art and wow, what a vibrant city.


----------



## LA fierce

I love the many faces of this amazing city!


----------



## christos-greece

@Roberto: Welcome and thanks for the updates; of course are very nice as always :cheers:


----------



## Gratteciel

yansa said:


> I'm always waiting and looking forward to your new pics, dear Roberto.
> Thank you so much!


Thank you *Dear Silvia*. :hug:



General Electric said:


> Fascinating! Each photo is a world to explore


Thank you so much *GE*. :hug:



Christi69 said:


> Great city, great museums, great people, great photographer! Thanks


Thanks a lot *Christi*. :hug:



capricorn2000 said:


> I really love all the stuffs you've been showing, the street activities from time to time, photos of arts, culture and fashion, etc, etc.
> Roberto, I have a Mexican acquaintance here who's enticing me to go there and he said you could get a $20 hotel room which is nice
> and close to the paseo de la Reforma/old area, is this true?


Thank you *Capricorn*. :hug:
Actually , I do not know if there are hotels that price in that area. It's possible. I will look and I will contact you. 
Your friend gave you the names of some hotels ??



Benonie said:


> Keep them coming, they're great! :cheers2:


Thank you very much *Ben*. :hug:



MilbertDavid said:


> nice collection of art and wow, what a vibrant city.


Thanks a lot *David*. :hug:



LA fierce said:


> I love the many faces of this amazing city!


I send you a hug *Dear Friend*. :hug:



christos-greece said:


> @Roberto: Welcome and thanks for the updates; of course are very nice as always :cheers:


Thank you very much *Christos*. :hug:

*******


Mexico City Suburbs - Tepotzotlán - National Museum of Viceroyalty by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Plaza de la República - Zumba by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City Suburbs - Tepotzotlán - National Museum of Viceroyalty by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City Suburbs - Tepotzotlán - National Museum of Viceroyalty by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Condesa District - Mexico Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City Suburbs - Tepotzotlán - National Museum of Viceroyalty by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Condesa District - Mexico Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Archbishop's Palace - SHCP Art Museum - Ulises Licea - Fragment by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City Suburbs - Tepotzotlán - National Museum of Viceroyalty by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Plaza de la República - Zumba by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City Suburbs - Tepotzotlán - National Museum of Viceroyalty by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Condesa District - Mexico Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma - Carrera Cinemex by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Archbishop's Palace - SHCP Art Museum by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Plaza de la República - Zumba by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## paul62

Always lots of activity going on. Nice updates Roberto.


----------



## Romashka01

Lovely update,Roberto :yes: :applause: I like _National Museum of Viceroyalty_ kay:


----------



## LA fierce

Lovely museums!


----------



## Leongname

really good stuff as always! kay:


----------



## shik2005

Nice updates, Roberto!


----------



## Gratteciel

paul62 said:


> Always lots of activity going on. Nice updates Roberto.


Thank you very much *Paul*. 



Romashka01 said:


> Lovely update,Roberto :yes: :applause: I like _National Museum of Viceroyalty_ kay:


Thank you *Roman*. That museum is a gem indeed. 



LA fierce said:


> Lovely museums!


Thank you *Dear Friend*. 



Leongname said:


> really good stuff as always! kay:


Thanks a lot *Leon*. You are very kind. 



shik2005 said:


> Nice updates, Roberto!


Thank you for your nice words *Igor*. 

*******


Mexico City Suburbs - Tepotzotlán - National Museum of Viceroyalty by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Plaza de la República - Zumba by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Archbishop's Palace - SHCP Art Museum by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Condesa District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - The Friendly Cultures Fair 2016 - France by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City Suburbs - Tepotzotlán - National Museum of Viceroyalty by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Archbishop's Palace - Santiago Carbonell by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Condesa District - Mexico Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec - Las Ninfas by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Palacio de Iturbide - The art of clothing and fashion in Mexico 1940 - 2015 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Archbishop's Palace - SHCP Art Museum - Ulises Licea by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City Suburbs - Tepotzotlán - National Museum of Viceroyalty by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Plaza de la República - Zumba by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City Suburbs - Tepotzotlán - National Museum of Viceroyalty by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## yansa

The mix of Mexican joy of life! 

I especially like #1546/12 and #1552/7 (the expression on the young man's face!  )

Thank you, dear Roberto - I'm looking forward to your next updates!


----------



## shik2005

Impressive set.


----------



## Benonie

Life is beautiful. Especially in Mexico City!  Great set!


----------



## capricorn2000

gratteciel said:


> Thank you *Capricorn*. :hug:
> Actually , I do not know if there are hotels that price in that area. It's possible. I will look and I will contact you.
> Your friend gave you the names of some hotels ??


no rush and thanks anyway....I'll ask my friend next time I see him.

and again, I love your photos, the city's full of life.
on the side note, I've been noticing an increase number of Mexican cafes/restaurants here 
and there's that Mexican(Canadian) band called *Locarno* who are into Mexican and Latin music 
and they're really good. if you can check them in my thread which I just posted last week.
have a nice and enjoy the summer.


----------



## fotoguyps

Beautiful art, architecture and people


----------



## Gratteciel

yansa said:


> The mix of Mexican joy of life!
> 
> I especially like #1546/12 and #1552/7 (the expression on the young man's face!  )
> 
> Thank you, dear Roberto - I'm looking forward to your next updates!


Thank you so much *Silvia*. You are very kind *dear friend*. 



shik2005 said:


> Impressive set.


Thank you very much *Igor*. I'm glad you like it. 



Benonie said:


> Life is beautiful. Especially in Mexico City!  Great set!


Thank you for those really nice words *Ben*. 



capricorn2000 said:


> no rush and thanks anyway....I'll ask my friend next time I see him.
> 
> and again, I love your photos, the city's full of life.
> on the side note, I've been noticing an increase number of Mexican cafes/restaurants here
> and there's that Mexican(Canadian) band called *Locarno* who are into Mexican and Latin music
> and they're really good. if you can check them in my thread which I just posted last week.
> have a nice and enjoy the summer.


Thank you very much *Capricorn*. You are right, Locarno is a very good band. You also enjoy the summer my friend. 



fotoguyps said:


> Beautiful art, architecture and people


Thanks a lot *Fotoguyps* and welcome to my thread. 

*******


Mexico City Suburbs - Tepotzotlán - National Museum of Viceroyalty by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Condesa District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City Suburbs - Tepotzotlán - National Museum of Viceroyalty by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Historic Centre by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - The National Autonomous University of Mexico by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Archbishop's Palace - Santiago Carbonell by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City Suburbs - Tepotzotlán - National Museum of Viceroyalty by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - The Friendly Cultures Fair 2016 - Russia by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Templo Mayor Museum by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Condesa District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City Suburbs - Tepotzotlán - National Museum of Viceroyalty by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma - Carrera Cinemex by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Condesa District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## yansa

A superb collection, my dear friend Roberto! kay:
What ancient Goddess is this in the Templo Mayor Museo?


----------



## General Electric

Magnificant updates, always!!! Richly illustrated


----------



## General Electric

Torre Diana: a magnificant clading


----------



## El_Greco

Epic as usual!


----------



## Gratteciel

General Electric said:


> Torre Diana: a magnificant clading


Thank you so much *GE*. 



El_Greco said:


> Epic as usual!


Thank you very much *El Greco*. 

*******


Mexico City - Polanco by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Soumaya Museum - Anónimo by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Archbishop's Palace - Santiago Carbonell by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec Castle by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma - Carrera G15 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma - Carrera G15 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec Castle by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Condesa District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Archbishop's Palace - SHCP Art Museum by francerobert2001, en Flickr

*Will you marry me?*


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## openlyJane

Love the painting of the young, jewish man; and the installation of children playing in the water.


----------



## Arch+fan+DF

Lovely pictures, I'm a big fan of your work. I would love to see more pictures of Polanco district and Roma :banana: You truly are an excellent photographer.


----------



## Benonie

Life as it is, in wonderful Mexico City! kay:


----------



## christos-greece

Really wonderful, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## Gratteciel

openlyJane said:


> Love the painting of the young, jewish man; and the installation of children playing in the water.


*Thanks a lot Dear Jane*. I really appreciate your comments. 



Arch+fan+DF said:


> Lovely pictures, I'm a big fan of your work. I would love to see more pictures of Polanco district and Roma :banana: You truly are an excellent photographer.


Thank you *Arch+fan+DF* for your really nice comment. Welcome to my thread. 



Benonie said:


> Life as it is, in wonderful Mexico City! kay:


Thank you *Ben*. You really are a very kind person. 



christos-greece said:


> Really wonderful, very nice updates :cheers:


Thank you very much *Christos* for all your nice comments. 

*******


Mexico City - Chapultepec by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec Castle by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Museo de la Ciudad de México by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Museo de la Ciudad de México by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## Gratteciel

Mexico City - The National Palace - Javier de la Garza by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - The National Palace by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - The National Palace - Rodolfo Morales by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Historic Centre by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Historic Centre by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Portugal have won their first European Championship by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Portugal have won their first European Championship by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Portugal have won their first European Championship by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Polanco by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## diddyD

Gorgeous pics - they always are.


----------



## General Electric

It's a call to the joy of living! Very epicurious! Thank you kay:


----------



## alexander2000

nice!, very lively city and interesting subjects.


----------



## Romashka01

I really enjoyed watching your photos - just great! kay:


----------



## christos-greece

Wonderful, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## Gratteciel

diddyD said:


> Gorgeous pics - they always are.


Thank you so much *diddyD*. I really appreciate your comments.



General Electric said:


> It's a call to the joy of living! Very epicurious! Thank you kay:


Thank you very much for your kind comment *GE*.



alexander2000 said:


> nice!, very lively city and interesting subjects.


Thanks a lot *Alexander*.



Romashka01 said:


> I really enjoyed watching your photos - just great! kay:


Thank you my friend. You are very kind *Roman*.



christos-greece said:


> Wonderful, very nice updates :cheers:


I really appreciate your visits and your kind comments *Christos*.

*Thanks everyone for your views, comments and likes.*

*******


Mexico City - Postal Palace by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - 20 de Noviembre Avenue by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - The National Palace - Rocío Maldonado by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Historic Centre by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec Castle by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Historic Centre by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Historic Centre by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Polanco - Lomas from Chapultepec Castle by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Palace of Fine Arts Esplanade by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - The National Palace by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - The National Palace by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Historic Centre by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - The National Palace by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## yansa

I really must say, you bring much joy into my life with your fabulous pics, dear Roberto. 

So glad that you too like Giorgio de Chiroco! Mexico City has some very fine
arts collections. Love the Breughel too.

Also thank you for answering my question about the goddess!

Keep on showing us your wonderful City! kay:


----------



## Gratteciel

yansa said:


> I really must say, you bring much joy into my life with your fabulous pics, dear Roberto.
> 
> So glad that you too like Giorgio de Chiroco! Mexico City has some very fine
> arts collections. Love the Breughel too.
> 
> Also thank you for answering my question about the goddess!
> 
> Keep on showing us your wonderful City! kay:


Thank you so much *Dear Silvia*. 
Your thread about Vienna produces the same effect on me. It is a wonderful thread! :hug:

*******


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Historic Centre by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Condesa District - Condesa Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - The National Autonomous University of Mexico by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec - Fuente de la Templanza by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Historic Centre by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Franz Mayer Museum - Pedro Friedeberg by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - The Scultoric Space at University City, UNAM by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## El_Greco

Really enjoying this thread. Great showcase of a great city.


----------



## General Electric

A must! Magnificant, and what beauty this last set in black and white :applause:


----------



## Gratteciel

El_Greco said:


> Really enjoying this thread. Great showcase of a great city.


Thank you very much *El Greco*. You are very kind. 



General Electric said:


> A must! Magnificant, and what beauty this last set in black and white :applause:


Thank you *GE*. I really appreciate your nice comments.


----------



## Gratteciel

Mexico City - Chapultepec the 2nd Section by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec the 2nd Section by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - The National Palace by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Rock and Run 2016 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de los Compositores - Xochipilli Fountain by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - The National Palace by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec the 2nd Section by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - The National Palace by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Alameda Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - The National Palace by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de los Compositores by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de los Compositores by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de los Compositores - Fuente de Xochipilli by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de los Compositores - Xochipilli Fountain by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de los Compositores - Xochipilli Fountain by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## falp6

Awesome photos gratteciel!


----------



## Eduarqui

This Paseo de los Compositores seems a very interesting place, guess it's in tribute of mexican composers, maybe of foreign composers too... will try to know more


----------



## Leongname

clear and beautiful images of your city as usually kay: and black and white set is great! :applause:


----------



## openlyJane

What a beautiful commemorative walkway.


----------



## Romashka01

Beautiful as always! :applause: https://c1.staticflickr.com/9/8406/28090461280_f674dc6f74_b.jpg


----------



## Gratteciel

falp6 said:


> Awesome photos gratteciel!


Thank you very much *Falp6*. I'm glad you like them. 



Eduarqui said:


> This Paseo de los Compositores seems a very interesting place, guess it's in tribute of mexican composers, maybe of foreign composers too... will try to know more


Actually, the Paseo was designed to commemorate the Mexican composers and it was recently renovated. Thanks for your interest, *Eduardo*. 



Leongname said:


> clear and beautiful images of your city as usually kay: and black and white set is great! :applause:


Thank you so much *Leon* for your nice comment. 



openlyJane said:


> What a beautiful commemorative walkway.


Thanks a lot *Dear Jane*. In fact, it is very nice to walk on it. 



Romashka01 said:


> Beautiful as always! :applause: https://c1.staticflickr.com/9/8406/28090461280_f674dc6f74_b.jpg


Thank you *Roman*. You are very kind. 

*******


Mexico City - Chapultepec the 2nd Section by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec the 2nd Section by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec the 2nd Section by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec the 2nd Section by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Postal Palace by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Rock and Run 2016 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Rock and Run 2016 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - The National Palace by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de los Compositores by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de los Compositores by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec the 2nd Section by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de los Compositores by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - The National Museum of Anthropology by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## yansa

Lovely updates, excellent b/w set, dear Roberto! 

1601/2 - so cute, and a superb pic!

Sports is a very important thing for many Mexicans, is my impression
looking at your thread. Am I right? Nearly every young Mexican seems
to exercise a kind of sport.


----------



## shik2005

great updates, stunning b&w set, Roberto!


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Mexico city :cheers:


----------



## Gratteciel

yansa said:


> Lovely updates, excellent b/w set, dear Roberto!
> 
> 1601/2 - so cute, and a superb pic!
> 
> Sports is a very important thing for many Mexicans, is my impression
> looking at your thread. Am I right? Nearly every young Mexican seems
> to exercise a kind of sport.


Thank you very much *Dear Silvia*. 

In recent years there has been a great interest in exercising. Gyms and sports centers have increased significantly throughout the city.
People ride a bike, walk or run in city parks and avenues - closed during the weekends -.
The city government has put exercise equipment in public parks and offers free bus or subway tickets to people who do exercise (squats)
at the station on their way to work, in order to beat the obesity (a serious problem in the country). 

http://www.mindbodygreen.com/0-1721...ee-subway-rides-in-exchange-for-exercise.html
http://qz.com/460857/mexico-city-is-offering-free-subway-rides-in-exchange-for-doing-squats/ 



shik2005 said:


> great updates, stunning b&w set, Roberto!


Thank you very much *Igor*. I'm glad you like them. 



christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates from Mexico city :cheers:


Thanks a lot *Christos* for your nice comments. 

*******


Mexico City - Postal Palace by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Postal Palace by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Palacio de Iturbide - The art of clothing and fashion in Mexico 1940 - 2015 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec the 2nd Section by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec the 2nd Section by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec the 2nd Section by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec the 2nd Section by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - The National Palace by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Condesa District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de los Compositores by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - The Scultoric Space at University City, UNAM by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - The National Museum of Anthropology by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - The National Palace - Xavier Esqueda by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Palacio de Iturbide - The art of clothing and fashion in Mexico 1940 - 2015 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de los Compositores by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## General Electric

Very fine update, thank you for the sharing!


----------



## Romashka01

Beautiful city! I like the interior of Postal Palace kay: Thanks for the nice photos, Roberto


----------



## diddyD

As always - a pleasure to view.


----------



## Christi69

The black and white series is a must!


----------



## Christi69

The postal palace has a very interesting architecture. Thanks for showing us such hidden gems!


----------



## Gratteciel

General Electric said:


> Very fine update, thank you for the sharing!


Thank you *GE*. I'm glad you like it. 



Romashka01 said:


> Beautiful city! I like the interior of Postal Palace kay: Thanks for the nice photos, Roberto


Thank you so much *Roman* for your nice comment. 



diddyD said:


> As always - a pleasure to view.


Thanks a lot *diddyD*. You are very kind. 



Christi69 said:


> The black and white series is a must!





Christi69 said:


> The postal palace has a very interesting architecture. Thanks for showing us such hidden gems!


Thank you very much *Christi*. Indeed, the ironwork of the palace is beautiful.

*******

Historic Cemetery
The Panteón - Museo of San Fernando is one of the oldest cemeteries in Mexico City. Many
famous people have been buried there. A curious thing is that there are some graves or niches
of people who are no longer buried there or never were buried in that cemetery.
The last person buried in San Fernando was Benito Juárez (Mexico's President and greatest son).
This cemetery is a strange place, housing — or, not housing — the remains of legends and leaders.



Mexico City - Pantheon-Museum of San Fernando by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Pantheon-Museum of San Fernando by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Pantheon-Museum of San Fernando by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Pantheon-Museum of San Fernando by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Pantheon-Museum of San Fernando by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Pantheon-Museum of San Fernando by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Pantheon-Museum of San Fernando by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Pantheon-Museum of San Fernando by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Pantheon-Museum of San Fernando by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Pantheon-Museum of San Fernando by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Pantheon-Museum of San Fernando by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Pantheon-Museum of San Fernando by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Pantheon-Museum of San Fernando by francerobert2001, en Flickr

**** Find the cat ****


Mexico City - Pantheon-Museum of San Fernando by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Pantheon-Museum of San Fernando by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## paul62

Great stuff.


----------



## 009

Awesome pictures as always. Where exactly is that calisthenics area of Chapultepec park with the bars and rings?

btw here's the cat :lol:


----------



## shik2005

^^ spoiler 

This cemetery set is very good.


----------



## christos-greece

As always great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## yansa

Great updates, *dear Roberto*! kay:



gratteciel said:


> Thank you very much *Dear Silvia*.
> 
> In recent years there has been a great interest in exercising. Gyms and sports centers have increased significantly throughout the city.
> People ride a bike, walk or run in city parks and avenues - closed during the weekends -.
> The city government has put exercise equipment in public parks and offers free bus or subway tickets to people who do exercise (squats)
> at the station on their way to work, in order to beat the obesity (a serious problem in the country).
> 
> http://www.mindbodygreen.com/0-17215/mexico-city-offers-free-subway-rides-in-exchange-for-exercise.html
> http://qz.com/460857/mexico-city-is-offering-free-subway-rides-in-exchange-for-doing-squats/


Very interesting!
Sports is a good first step to fight obesity. kay:
At the same time the people should change their eating habits:
*No sugar, low or no carb, more protein and only healthy fat* like olive oil or nuts. 

It's not easy to make all that lifestyle changes, but success guaranteed!


----------



## Gratteciel

paul62 said:


> Great stuff.


Thanks a lot, *Paul*. 



009 said:


> Awesome pictures as always. Where exactly is that calisthenics area of Chapultepec park with the bars and rings?
> 
> btw here's the cat :lol:


Thank you very much *My Friend*
That area is in the 2nd section of Chapultepec, between the Nymphs Fountain and Nuclear Physics Fountain; Within the circuit known as "El Sope". 



shik2005 said:


> ^^ spoiler
> 
> This cemetery set is very good.


Thank you *Igor*. You are very kind. 



christos-greece said:


> As always great, very nice updates :cheers:


Thank you *Christos*. I really appreciate your nice comments. 



yansa said:


> Great updates, *dear Roberto*! kay:
> 
> 
> Very interesting!
> Sports is a good first step to fight obesity. kay:
> At the same time the people should change their eating habits:
> *No sugar, low or no carb, more protein and only healthy fat* like olive oil or nuts.
> 
> It's not easy to make all that lifestyle changes, but success guaranteed!


It seems like a description of my diet *Dear Silvia*. :lol: Mexican cuisine is very good, but not very healthy. When I eat at a restaurant, I ask for something tasty although not very healthy. 
In my house, I follow a strict diet. I'm not fat, but I have a little high cholesterol. I send you a hug. 

*******


Mexico City - Chapultepec by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma - Trapped in Starbucks by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Historic Centre - Postal Palace by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de los Compositores by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Centro de la Imagen by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Centro de la Imagen by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Botanical Garden by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - The National Palace by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Condesa District - Spain Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## yansa

Thank you for this nice update, *dear Roberto*! 

Particularly love No 6 and the last two pics! kay:
"Trapped at Starbucks", hihi... 




gratteciel said:


> It seems like a description of my diet *Dear Silvia*. :lol: Mexican cuisine is very good, but not very healthy. When I eat at a restaurant, I ask for something tasty although not very healthy.
> In my house, I follow a strict diet. I'm not fat, but I have a little high cholesterol.


I see you have a good way to deal with diet. kay: Diet does not mean to have
no fun in life any more. I love chocolate and ice cream, and I do enjoy those
things from time to time. The more sports one makes, the more "diet-sins"
one can make.  Competitive athlets don't have problems with carbs.
The problem starts, when people don't move and eat lots of fast food...

I could heal my chronical and severe migraine with sports, magnesium and
a low carb/high protein-diet. As a nice side effect my little fat belly disappeared
completely.  



gratteciel said:


> I send you a hug.


Take a hug from me too, my friend!


----------



## diddyD

Gorgeous and lively.


----------



## PellicanoItalico

Nothing special, but very nice photos!


----------



## General Electric

Huge set, awesome _Paseo de la Reforma_, that a very nice point of vue!


----------



## Eduarqui

I coul find the cat after almost half an hour  - impressive cemetery, with its own monumentality and atmospheric symbolism.

And more handsome people on the streets enjoying their capital city and making their part to keep this city one of most interesting in the World, really wonderful :bow:


----------



## Romashka01

Amazing new set pics! one of my favorites https://c4.staticflickr.com/9/8836/28525128115_049884f466_b.jpg kay:


----------



## Gratteciel

yansa said:


> Thank you for this nice update, *dear Roberto*!
> 
> Particularly love No 6 and the last two pics! kay:
> "Trapped at Starbucks", hihi...
> 
> I see you have a good way to deal with diet. kay: Diet does not mean to have
> no fun in life any more. I love chocolate and ice cream, and I do enjoy those
> things from time to time. The more sports one makes, the more "diet-sins"
> one can make.  Competitive athlets don't have problems with carbs.
> The problem starts, when people don't move and eat lots of fast food...
> 
> I could heal my chronical and severe migraine with sports, magnesium and
> a low carb/high protein-diet. As a nice side effect my little fat belly disappeared
> completely.
> 
> Take a hug from me too, my friend!


*Dear Silvia*, thank you very much for your very positive comments; they are always welcome.
Sorry to hear that you suffer from migraine, dear friend, but I'm glad you manage to control it with sport and healthy food. 



diddyD said:


> Gorgeous and lively.


Thank you very much *diddyD*. It is always a pleasure to read your kind comments. 



PellicanoItalico said:


> Nothing special, but *very nice photos*!


Thank you.



General Electric said:


> Huge set, awesome _Paseo de la Reforma_, that a very nice point of vue!


Thanks a lot *GE* for your nice comments. Paseo de la Reforma is the main avenue in Mexico City. 



Eduarqui said:


> I coul find the cat after almost half an hour  - impressive cemetery, with its own monumentality and atmospheric symbolism.
> 
> And more handsome people on the streets enjoying their capital city and making their part to keep this city one of most interesting in the World, really wonderful :bow:


That is a beautiful compliment, *Eduardo*. I thank you deeply. 



Romashka01 said:


> Amazing new set pics! one of my favorites https://c4.staticflickr.com/9/8836/28525128115_049884f466_b.jpg kay:


Thank you so much *Roman*. I am happy that you like my city and my photos, my friend. 

*Thanks everyone for your views likes and comments.* 

*******


Mexico City - Anthropology National Museum by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Botanical Garden by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - The National Palace by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Botanical Garden by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Library of Mexico by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Library of Mexico by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Library of Mexico by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Condesa District - Mexico Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de los Compositores - Xochipilli Fountain by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Condesa District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Museo de la Ciudad de México by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Alameda Park- Waiting for the protest march by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Library of Mexico by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec the 2nd Section by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## yansa

A superb update as always, dear Roberto! kay:
Fine works (No. 3), and the trees in No. 8, Condesa District, are dreamlike...


----------



## El_Greco

Amazing stuff!


----------



## openlyJane

An interesting, funny red figure there in the library. Intriguing.


----------



## tijuano en el df

gratteciel said:


> Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


great pics! But I really wish there weren't any buildings on Paseo de La Reforma so monuments like this one can stand out against a blue sky and a low tree line. The picture is great, but the architecture just looks cluttered hno:


----------



## SutroTower

It's just the angle of the picture. For me it's an interesting view.


----------



## Eduarqui

^^

Looking photographs and Google Earth, I believe that the *Paseo de La Reforma *has more than correct dimensions: it's a real urban thoroughfare, where even towering offices look well positioned to complete the ambiance for circulation or staying of pedestrians. 

Surely it is not a canyon, where light never reachs the ground, neither one of those monumental esplanades where human beings feel themselves as little atoms lost in space.

Would love to have a similar avenue in my town


----------



## Gratteciel

yansa said:


> A superb update as always, dear Roberto! kay:
> Fine works (No. 3), and the trees in No. 8, Condesa District, are dreamlike...


Thank you very much *Dear Silvia*. You are really kind! 



El_Greco said:


> Amazing stuff!


Thanks a lot *El Greco*. 



openlyJane said:


> An interesting, funny red figure there in the library. Intriguing.


Thank you so much *Dear Jane*. The Mexico library contains, among other things five personal libraries dedicated to renowned authors who donated their valuable collections. These figures are in the Library Antonio Castro Leal. 



tijuano en el df said:


> great pics! But I really wish there weren't any buildings on Paseo de La Reforma so monuments like this one can stand out against a blue sky and a low tree line. The picture is great, but the architecture just looks cluttered hno:


Thank you for your comment *Tijuano en el DF* I'm glad you like my pictures. 
I understand your point of view; the avenue with its beautiful mansions of the early twentieth century looked spectacular. 
Unfortunately most of these houses no longer exist. However, the coexistence of the old houses with modern buildings is quite attractive, to me. 
Besides the people working in these buildings, people visiting shops and restaurants and tourists give the avenue a great atmosphere throughout the day. 



The-E-Vid said:


> It's just the angle of the picture. For me it's an interesting view.


You are right *The-E-Vid*; these buildings are not as close to the monument as it seems. The angle and zoom create that effect. 



Eduarqui said:


> ^^
> 
> Looking photographs and Google Earth, I believe that the *Paseo de La Reforma *has more than correct dimensions: it's a real urban thoroughfare, where even towering offices look well positioned to complete the ambiance for circulation or staying of pedestrians.
> 
> Surely it is not a canyon, where light never reachs the ground, neither one of those monumental esplanades where human beings feel themselves as little atoms lost in space.
> 
> Would love to have a similar avenue in my town


Thank you for your nice comments and for your interest in Mexico City, *Eduardo*. 

*******


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Condesa District - Mexico Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Centro de la Imagen by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Centro de la Imagen by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec the 2nd Section by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Library of Mexico by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Palace of Fine Arts Esplanade by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Botanical Garden by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## Eduarqui

Thank you for these new photographs of superbly proportional *Paseo de La Reforma *- and that *Centro de La Imagen* looks a wonderful place to go


----------



## falp6

Paseo de la Reforma has an impressive perspective. Public spaces in Mexico City are wonderful.


----------



## capricorn2000

a nice show of a vibrant and colorful city....and I particularly like the cacti garden.


----------



## Gratteciel

diddyD said:


> Superb pics.^


Thanks a lot *diddyD*. You are really kind. 



General Electric said:


> Thank you for this new beautiful update! *I ask me what is the chapultepec 2 nd section!?*


Thank you *GE*. 

*Chapultepec* is a big, old and beautiful park in Mexico City. It is surrounded by gardens and hundreds of ahuehuete trees.

*The first section* belongs to the oldest area of the park (prehispanic times). It has extensive green areas, a lake, a zoo, the Castle of Chapultepec (currently the National History Museum)
and several museums like the Modern Art Museum, the National Anthropology Museum, and the Tamayo Museum.

*The second section*, opened in 1962, houses the Presidential Residence, the Papalote Children’s Museum and two lakes, among other attractions. 

*The third section* (1974), has extensive green areas. It is the least known and visited area, although it is an important ecological preservation zone for species of flora and fauna. 



christos-greece said:


> @Roberto: Well done, really very nice updates :cheers:


Thank you *Christos* for your nice words 



yansa said:


> A superb update, dear Roberto!
> Hard to choose among so much fine pics, but my special favourites are
> the *young couple* in the National Museum of Art, the *familiy with the heron*
> and the Stone *door with spirals and head* in the Dolores Olmeda Museum. kay:


Thank you *Dear Silvia*. It is always a pleasure to read your comments.


----------



## General Electric

Thank you gratteciel, very interesant area! Mexico is really surprising for me, magnificent big city!


----------



## El_Greco

Beautiful city, I think a lot of people don't realise that!


----------



## Gratteciel

General Electric said:


> Thank you gratteciel, very interesant area! Mexico is really surprising for me, magnificent big city!


You are welcome *GE* and thank you for your interest in Mexico City. 



El_Greco said:


> Beautiful city, I think a lot of people don't realise that!


Thanks a lot for your nice comment, *El Greco*. 

*******


Mexico City - 2nd level of the peripheral ring road by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Rock and Run 2016 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Cuemanco - Rowing and Canoeing Centre by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Cuemanco - Rowing and Canoeing Centre by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Half Marathon 2016 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Cuemanco - Rowing and Canoeing Centre by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - The National Palace by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Condesa District - Mexico Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Cuemanco - Rowing and Canoeing Centre by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Casa del Lago by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City Suburbs - Tepotzotlán - National Museum of Viceroyalty by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec the 2nd Section - Tlaloc Fountain by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## capricorn2000

beautiful shots of the park. btw, are those white feathered ducks wild?


----------



## Romashka01

Excellent pictures as always! thank you for sharing,Roberto! :cheers:


----------



## Eduarqui

I would love to drive here, it's like to build my Way for Tomorrow 



gratteciel said:


> Mexico City - 2nd level of the peripheral ring road by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Very impressive freeway kay:


----------



## diddyD

Gorgeous and alive.


----------



## yansa

Very fine update as usual, dear Roberto! kay:


----------



## Gratteciel

capricorn2000 said:


> beautiful shots of the park. btw, are those white feathered ducks wild?


Thanks a lot, *Capricorn*. In fact, they are wild ducks. There is an ecological reserve close to that place. 



Romashka01 said:


> Excellent pictures as always! thank you for sharing,Roberto! :cheers:


That's me who must thank you, *Roman* for your views and for all your nice comments. 



Eduarqui said:


> I would love to drive here, it's like to build my Way for Tomorrow
> 
> Very impressive freeway kay:


The second level of the peripheral ring and some other roads in the city are toll roads. Thank you very much, *Eduardo* for your interest in my city. I hope you visit us soon. 



diddyD said:


> Gorgeous and alive.


Thank you so much, *DiddyD*. I really appreciate all your kind comments. 



yansa said:


> Very fine update as usual, dear Roberto! kay:


Thank you, *Dear Silvia*. You are very kind. 

*******


Mexico City - Chapultepec by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Library of Mexico by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Botanical Garden by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Capital Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Modern Art Museum - Pedro Coronel by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Condesa District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma - Carrera Cinemex by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec Lake by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Capital Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec - Parallel Worlds I by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec - Parallel Worlds II by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## openlyJane

I can feel the humidity......lovely atmosphere.


----------



## General Electric

Very nice effect, beautiful new pictures!


----------



## Eduarqui

Mexico City has one of most spectacular combinations of open air spaces and internal architectures I can imagine - stunning and very very impressive :cheers:


----------



## yansa

Pic 1: What a nice place... 

Love the flower impression from the Botanical Garden and the painting
by Pedro Coronel, and many many more! kay:

Thank you, dear Roberto!


----------



## christos-greece

Really great, very nice updates also from Mexico city :cheers:


----------



## Leongname

:applause: nice one  kay:


----------



## Gratteciel

openlyJane said:


> I can feel the humidity......lovely atmosphere.


Thank you, *Dear Jane*. In fact, we are in the rainy season. That morning, despite the sun, the forest felt pleasantly cold and wet. 



General Electric said:


> Very nice effect, beautiful new pictures!


Thank you very much, *GE*. 



Eduarqui said:


> Mexico City has one of most spectacular combinations of open air spaces and internal architectures I can imagine - stunning and very very impressive :cheers:


Thank you, *Eduardo*. I really appreciate all your kind comments, my friend. 



yansa said:


> Pic 1: What a nice place...
> 
> Love the flower impression from the Botanical Garden and the painting
> by Pedro Coronel, and many many more! kay:
> 
> Thank you, dear Roberto!


*Dear Silvia*, I thank you deeply for your nice words. 



christos-greece said:


> Really great, very nice updates also from Mexico city :cheers:


Thanks a lot, *Christos* for your nice comment. 



Leongname said:


> :applause: nice one  kay:


Thank you very much, *Leon*. 

*******


Mexico City - Chapultepec - Quinta Colorada by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Quinta Colorada by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Modern Art Museum - José Clemente Orozco by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - No Way Out by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Botanical Garden by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Modern Art Museum - José Clemente Orozco by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## paul62

Nice updates Roberto. 
This one


----------



## falp6

People enjoy a lot the public spaces in Mexico City. Nice pictures.


----------



## yansa

Mexico has wonderful artists, dear Roberto!
And your pics are great! kay:


----------



## Gratteciel

paul62 said:


> Nice updates Roberto.
> This one


Thank you very much, *Paul*. I really appreciate your comment. 



falp6 said:


> People enjoy a lot the public spaces in Mexico City. Nice pictures.


Thanks a lot *Falp*. You are very kind. 



yansa said:


> Mexico has wonderful artists, dear Roberto!
> And your pics are great! kay:


Thank you, *Dear Silvia*. I'm so glad you like them. 

*******


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma - La Mezcaliza Expo by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma - La Mezcaliza Expo by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma - La Mezcaliza Expo by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma - La Mezcaliza Expo by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Botanical Garden by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma - La Mezcaliza Expo by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma - La Mezcaliza Expo by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Modern Art Museum - Alvar Carrillo Gil by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma - La Mezcaliza Expo by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma - La Mezcaliza Expo by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma - La Mezcaliza Expo by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma - La Mezcaliza Expo by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## yansa

Wonderful nature impressions from Chapultepec Park! kay:

And I love the gorgeous detail from the first bottle you show here. 
That's like the kind of works I dream to paint in acrylic colours, but it's
not so easy as it may seem on first sight. 

Thank you for this great mix of impressions, dear Roberto!


----------



## Gratteciel

yansa said:


> Wonderful nature impressions from Chapultepec Park! kay:
> 
> And I love the gorgeous detail from the first bottle you show here.
> * That's like the kind of works I dream to paint* in acrylic colours, but it's
> not so easy as it may seem on first sight.
> 
> Thank you for this great mix of impressions, dear Roberto!


Thank you very much, *Dear Silvia*. 
You're a very talented woman, I'm sure if you put your mind, you can paint in acrylic. 

*******


Mexico City - Historic Centre by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - José Luis Cuevas Museum - José Luis Cuevas by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma - La Mezcaliza Expo by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma - La Mezcaliza Expo by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Historic Centre - 16 de Septiembre Street by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Juárez Avenue by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Historic Centre by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Capital Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Modern Art Museum by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Historic Centre - Ciclotaxi by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec Lake by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Historic Centre - José Luis Cuevas - José Luis Bustamante by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## Christi69

Thanks once again for your beautiful and informative pictures! I like the painting of Bustamante: it seems quite close to Turner, but with something darker.


----------



## diddyD

I love the life in your pics - gorgeous.


----------



## christos-greece

Really wonderful, very nice updates, Roberto :cheers:


----------



## Romashka01

Love your magnificent pictures,Roberto!! 
one of my favorites: https://c2.staticflickr.com/9/8319/29149478025_d35c76fb62_b.jpg very picturesque kay:


----------



## El_Greco

I love your thread!


----------



## Gratteciel

Christi69 said:


> Thanks once again for your beautiful and informative pictures! I like the painting of Bustamante: it seems quite close to Turner, but with something darker.


Thanks a lot, *Dear Christi* for such nice words. 
Bustamante has indeed some similarity to Turner, as you say. 



diddyD said:


> I love the life in your pics - gorgeous.


Thank you very much, *diddyD*. Your comments are very motivating for me. 



christos-greece said:


> Really wonderful, very nice updates, Roberto :cheers:


Thank you, *Christos*. I'm glad you like them. 



Romashka01 said:


> Love your magnificent pictures,Roberto!!
> one of my favorites: https://c2.staticflickr.com/9/8319/29149478025_d35c76fb62_b.jpg very picturesque kay:


Thank you so much, *Roman*. It is always a pleasure to read your kind comments. 



El_Greco said:


> I love your thread!


Thank you very much, *El Greco*. I also love all your threads. 

*******

Today was held the 34th Mexico City International Marathon, about 35 thousand runners from 60 countries participated.
Emmanuel Mnangat from Kenya, won the first prize in the men's category. Two of his compatriots, took second and third place.
As for the women's category, first place went to Diana Lobacevske from Lithuania. The second place was Shewarge Amare from 
Ethiopia and the third place went to the Peruvian Karina Villazana.



Mexico City - XXXIV Mexico City International Marathon by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - XXXIV Mexico City International Marathon by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - XXXIV Mexico City International Marathon by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - XXXIV Mexico City International Marathon by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - XXXIV Mexico City International Marathon by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - XXXIV Mexico City International Marathon by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - XXXIV Mexico City International Marathon by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - XXXIV Mexico City International Marathon by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - XXXIV Mexico City International Marathon by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - XXXIV Mexico City International Marathon by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - XXXIV Mexico City International Marathon by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - XXXIV Mexico City International Marathon by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## Gratteciel

Mexico City - Condesa District - Cielito Querido Café by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Condesa District - Mexico Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Condesa District - Mexico Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - José Luis Cuevas Museum - La Giganta by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec Park - Canadian Totem by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Modern Art Museum - Alvar Carrillo Gil by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## diddyD

Another gorgeous update^


----------



## Eduarqui

Mexico City is problaby the metroarea with more Public Art among all places in the World, really impressive - and this is only possible when there is a public interested in keeping this Art freely and carefully offered.

Loved your last updates, and that handsome couple with traditional clothes is lovely - liked very much the ciclotaxi too


----------



## christos-greece

Indeed awesome, very nice updates; well done :cheers:


----------



## Leongname

very colourful images Robert! nice update.
p.s. the pose of this man under giant sculpture looks like a little Hercules :lol:

p.p.s. love this image of old man kay:


----------



## General Electric

Sumptuous updates eek: #1683)


----------



## openlyJane

So rich and vibrant.

Can’t say I’ve ever seen a children’s climbing frame quite like that one.


----------



## Gratteciel

diddyD said:


> Another gorgeous update^


I deeply appreciate your interest in my thread, the views and your kind comments, *diddyD*. :hug:



Eduarqui said:


> Mexico City is problaby the metroarea with more Public Art among all places in the World, really impressive - and this is only possible when there is a public interested in keeping this Art freely and carefully offered.
> 
> Loved your last updates, and that handsome couple with traditional clothes is lovely - liked very much the ciclotaxi too


Thank you very much for all your gentle comments, *Eduardo*. :hug:
Some of the streets of the historic center are currently closed to vehicular traffic; the environmentally sustainable form of transportation, for those who do not want to walk, is ciclotaxis. 



christos-greece said:


> Indeed awesome, very nice updates; well done :cheers:


Thanks a lot, *Christos* for being so kind and for your interest in my city. :hug:



Leongname said:


> very colourful images Robert! nice update.
> p.s. the pose of this man under giant sculpture looks like a little Hercules :lol:
> 
> p.p.s. love this image of old man kay:


Thank you so much, *Leon*. :hug:
The Giant Woman of Jose Luis Cuevas is very impressive and the contrast with the man at his side, allows you to see the true dimension of the sculpture. It's like a small inhabitant of Lilliput. 
I really liked also the scene of the old man with his ipod. 



General Electric said:


> Sumptuous updates eek: #1683)


Thank you very much, *GE*. :hug:
I am very glad that you like these images.



openlyJane said:


> So rich and vibrant.
> 
> Can’t say I’ve ever seen a children’s climbing frame quite like that one.


Thank you so much, *Dear Jane*. :hug:
I hope you do not forget your intentions to visit our country. I would love to see Mexico City scenes represented in your beautiful photos.

*Thank you all for your views, likes and comments. :grouphug:*

*******


Mexico City - Historic Centre - Estanquillo Museum by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Condesa District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Historic Centre - 20 de Noviembre Avenue by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Modern Art Museum - Rufino Tamayo by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Historic Centre by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Modern Art Museum by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Historic Centre by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Cuemanco - Rowing and Canoeing Centre by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Historic Centre - Decorations for Independence Day by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Historic Centre - Decorations for Independence Day by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## shik2005

Great! :applause:


----------



## capricorn2000

I love what you're showing - people, parks, art and culture...they're alluring and definitely a showcase of Mexico.kay:


----------



## Gratteciel

shik2005 said:


> Great! :applause:


Thank you so much, *Igor*. 



capricorn2000 said:


> I love what you're showing - people, parks, art and culture...they're alluring and definitely a showcase of Mexico.kay:


Thank you very much, *Capricorn* for your kind words.


----------



## paul62

Nice updates, Roberto.


----------



## Leongname

nice update Robert! kay:


----------



## LA fierce

gratteciel said:


> Mexico City - Polanco - Lomas from Chapultepec Castle by francerobert2001, en Flickr


My favorite picture!


----------



## yansa

Very impressive new sets, dear Roberto! kay:
Particularly like the Square of the Three Cultures, 
and this of course :



gratteciel said:


> Mexico City - Elders Garden by francerobert2001, en Flickr


So sweet!  And an excellent pic as well. kay:


----------



## Gratteciel

paul62 said:


> Nice updates, Roberto.


Thank you very much, *Paul*. 



Leongname said:


> nice update Robert! kay:


Thank you, *Leon*, you are very kind. 



LA fierce said:


> My favorite picture!


Thank you, *dear Friend*. 



yansa said:


> Very impressive new sets, dear Roberto! kay:
> Particularly like the Square of the Three Cultures,
> and this of course :
> 
> So sweet!  And an excellent pic as well. kay:


Thank you so much, *Dear Silvia*. 
Actually, La Plaza de las Tres Culturas is a very interesting place. 

*******


Mexico City - Alameda Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Alameda Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Palace Of Fine Arts Museum - Adolfo Best Maugard by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Elders Garden by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Lerdo de Tejada Library by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City Hall by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Ghent Street by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Botanical Garden by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Alameda Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Lerdo de Tejada Library by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma - La Mezcaliza Expo by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Museo de la Cancillería by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## yansa

Listening to music of Mink DeVille and looking at your new updates
is a nice experience, Roberto. 

Love the orange colour accent in the library, the beautiful bromelia blossom
and the bottle with the insects (nice pic with the motorcycle problem  ) kay:


----------



## Romashka01

As always lovely pictures,Roberto! kay: Love these gardens and parks in Mexico City!


----------



## christos-greece

Once again great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## LA fierce

Stunning views!


----------



## openlyJane

Such wonderful tropical colours. Those portraits by Adolfo Best Maugard have a very particularly quality about the eyes. Do you think that represents, perhaps, a kind of self-portrait?


----------



## Leongname

beautiful update Robert! this is amazing flower kay:


----------



## Eduarqui

Leongname said:


> beautiful update Robert! this is amazing flower kay:


It's a bromeliad, really beautiful and lovely


----------



## Gratteciel

yansa said:


> Listening to music of Mink DeVille and looking at your new updates
> is a nice experience, Roberto.
> 
> Love the orange colour accent in the library, the beautiful bromelia blossom
> and the bottle with the insects (nice pic with the motorcycle problem  ) kay:


Thanks a lot, *dear Silvia*. 
In this library, I can not concentrate on reading; I spend all my time looking at the murals. 



Romashka01 said:


> As always lovely pictures,Roberto! kay: Love these gardens and parks in Mexico City!


Thank you very much, *Roman*.
The Alameda Central is the oldest public park in Mexico City. 



christos-greece said:


> Once again great, very nice updates :cheers:


Thank you so much, *Christos* for your nice comment. 



LA fierce said:


> Stunning views!


Thank you, *my Dear Friend*. 



openlyJane said:


> Such wonderful tropical colours. Those portraits by Adolfo Best Maugard have a very particularly quality about the eyes. Do you think that represents, perhaps, a kind of self-portrait?


Thank you very much, *Dear Jane*. 
I also believe that in several of his portraits, the force is concentrated on the eyes.
In this case, in the first two paintings, Best Maugard depicts two great men in the history of Mexico (Miguel Hidalgo and Emiliano Zapata).
The third one, represents a renowned Mexican painter (Dr. Atl ). All with a great inner strength.
In this exhibition, there are also some self-portraits: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k6qdjhPtOZI



Leongname said:


> beautiful update Robert! this is amazing flower kay:


Thank you so much, *Leon*. You are very kind. 



Eduarqui said:


> It's a bromeliad, really beautiful and lovely


Thanks for visiting my thread and for the likes, Eduardo. 


*******


Mexico City - The National Art Museum MUNAL - Antonio Fabrés by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - The National Art Museum MUNAL - Antonio Fabrés by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - 16 de Septiembre Street - Opera for Everyone by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - 16 de Septiembre Street - Opera for Everyone by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec Park - Tamayo Museum by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Irreverent ! by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Alameda Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Palace of Fine Arts Museum - Adolfo Best Maugard by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Juárez Avenue by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Museo de la Cancillería - Mario Núñez by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Elders Garden by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## Eduarqui

^^

Stunning photographs - those colorful men in mexican clothes are fabulous, like a scene from avant-garde films - and that *Opera for Everyone* seems a very good idea for me, I would listen the singer for a lot of time


----------



## yansa

gratteciel said:


> Thanks a lot, *dear Silvia*.
> In this library, I can not concentrate on reading; I spend all my time looking at the murals.


I can understand that very well, dear Roberto. 

Now that's nice!  I would be to shy for that, apart from the fact that I can't
sing opera songs. 
But I would listen with great joy.



gratteciel said:


> Mexico City - 16 de Septiembre Street - Opera for Everyone by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Love this one:



gratteciel said:


> Mexico City - Irreverent ! by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## LA fierce

Beautiful portraits at the National Art Museum. :cheers:


----------



## General Electric

Amazing updates, dear gratteciel!


----------



## madonnagirl

wow! lovely photos...very pleasing to the sight.


----------



## Gratteciel

Eduarqui said:


> ^^
> 
> Stunning photographs - those colorful men in mexican clothes are fabulous, like a scene from avant-garde films - and that *Opera for Everyone* seems a very good idea for me, I would listen the singer for a lot of time


Thank you very much, *Eduardo*. 
Fortunately, on that street there are several talented musicians (singers, classical guitar, quartets, saxophone, etc. ); especially during the weekends.



yansa said:


> I can understand that very well, dear Roberto.
> 
> Now that's nice!  I would be to shy for that, apart from the fact that I can't
> sing opera songs.
> But I would listen with great joy.
> 
> Love this one:


Thanks a lot, *Dear Silvia*. 
I would like to have some talent for music; but I have none.
You live in a country that has contributed much to the world in that regard.



LA fierce said:


> Beautiful portraits at the National Art Museum. :cheers:


Thank you my *Dear Friend*. I send you a big big hug. 



General Electric said:


> Amazing updates, dear gratteciel!


Thanks a lot, *Dear GE*. You are really kind. 



madonnagirl said:


> wow! lovely photos...very pleasing to the sight.


Thank you so much for your nice comment, *Madonnagirl*. I really appreciate that. 

*******


Mexico City - Alameda Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Museo de la Cancillería - Fernanda Brunet by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Tlatelolco - Square of the Three Cultures by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec Lake by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Botanical Garden by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Modern Art Museum - Juan Soriano by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo dela Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec Park - Tamayo Museum by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Historic Centre by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Jardín del Campo Marte by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## shik2005

Great updates, Roberto! Full of life & light! :applause:


----------



## Eduarqui

^^

That harp in the grass seems a very uncommon and imaginative public art tribute


----------



## yansa

Wonderful update, dear Roberto!
Particularly love the B&W impression from Almeda Park. kay:


----------



## LA fierce

Thanks for the updates dear friend, I send you a big hug too.


----------



## General Electric

What talent to show things, although it must be said that the city is photogenic


----------



## Romashka01

The city is full of beauty with a rich culture and outdoor activities! Nice pictures,Roberto kay:


----------



## Gratteciel

shik2005 said:


> Great updates, Roberto! Full of life & light! :applause:


*Thank you very much, Igor*. I'm glad you like them. 



Eduarqui said:


> ^^
> 
> That harp in the grass seems a very uncommon and imaginative public art tribute


Thank you so much, *Eduardo*. 
In that garden, there are sculptures representing each state of the Republic.
The interesting thing is that all these sculptures are made of weapons confiscated by the army.



yansa said:


> Wonderful update, dear Roberto!
> Particularly love the B&W impression from Almeda Park. kay:


Thank you very much, *Dear Silvia*. I really appreciate your kind comments. 



LA fierce said:


> Thanks for the updates dear friend, I send you a big hug too.


Thank YOU for visiting my thread and for all your nice comments, *Dear Friend*. 



General Electric said:


> What talent to show things, although it must be said that the city is photogenic


That's a very kind comment, many thanks. *dear GE*. 



Romashka01 said:


> The city is full of beauty with a rich culture and outdoor activities! Nice pictures,Roberto kay:


Thank you, *Roman*. 
Your comment is very motivating; I really appreciate it.

*******

*Some activities on the 206 anniversary of the Independence of Mexico*

*Parade*


Mexico City - Mexican Independence Day 2016 Celebration by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Mexican Independence Day 2016 Celebration by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Mexican Independence Day 2016 Celebration by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Mexican Independence Day 2016 Celebration by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Mexican Independence Day 2016 Celebration by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Mexican Independence Day 2016 Celebration by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Mexican Independence Day 2016 Celebration by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Mexican Independence Day 2016 Celebration by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Mexican Independence Day 2016 Celebration by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Mexican Independence Day 2016 Celebration by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Mexican Independence Day 2016 Celebration by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Mexican Independence Day 2016 Celebration by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Mexican Independence Day 2016 Celebration by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Mexican Independence Day 2016 Celebration by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Mexican Independence Day 2016 Celebration by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Mexican Independence Day 2016 Celebration by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Mexican Independence Day 2016 Celebration by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Mexican Independence Day 2016 Celebration by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Mexican Independence Day 2016 Celebration by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Mexican Independence Day 2016 Celebration by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## Benonie

Beautiful horsers on Independece Day Parade!


----------



## Gratteciel

Benonie said:


> Beautiful horsers on Independece Day Parade!


Thank you very much, *Ben*. Indeed they are beautiful. 

*******

*More scenes from the festivities.*


Mexico City - Mexican Independence Day 2016 Celebration by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Mexican Independence Day 2016 Celebration by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Mexican Independence Day 2016 Celebration by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Mexican Independence Day 2016 Celebration by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Mexican Independence Day 2016 Celebration by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Mexican Independence Day 2016 Celebration by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Mexican Independence Day 2016 Celebration by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Mexican Independence Day 2016 Celebration by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Mexican Independence Day 2016 Celebration by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Mexican Independence Day 2016 Celebration by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Mexican Independence Day 2016 Celebration by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Mexican Independence Day 2016 Celebration by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## yansa

How lovely, dear Roberto! kay:



gratteciel said:


> Mexico City - Mexican Independence Day 2016 Celebration by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## Christi69

Beautiful parade! Thnaks Roberto! I noticed that even during the celebration of a more than two-century old national event, some horse-riders could not refrain from sticking to the curse of our times / to its magnificent modernity (choose what you prefer!) : mobile phones!!


----------



## LA fierce

*Viva Mexico!!!*
I can't avoid to get emotional, the Mexican culture has now expanded beyond its borders.


----------



## paul62

:applause:


----------



## Gratteciel

yansa said:


> How lovely, dear Roberto! kay:


Thank you very much, *Dear Silvia.*. 
In fact, it is a very nice celebration. I attend the parade only every two years, because to have a good place, you have to arrive very early and wait for over two hours.



Christi69 said:


> Beautiful parade! Thnaks Roberto! I noticed that even during the celebration of a more than two-century old national event, some horse-riders could not refrain from sticking to the curse of our times / to its magnificent modernity (choose what you prefer!) : mobile phones!!


Thank you so much, *Dear Christi*. 
I also could see that. Cell phone use has become a vice. hno: Fortunately, no rider fell from his horse . :lol:



LA fierce said:


> *Viva Mexico!!!*
> I can't avoid to get emotional, the Mexican culture has now expanded beyond its borders.


I was also very excited to witness the parade, *My Dear Friend*. 
Despite all its problems, Mexico is our beloved country.



paul62 said:


> :applause:


Thank you so much, *Paul*. 

*******


Mexico City - The Basilica of Our Lady of Guadalupe - Garden by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma - Celebrations of the Independence Day by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Alameda Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - 16 de Septiembre Street by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Museo de la Cancillería - Manuel Felguérez by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - The Basilica of Our Lady of Guadalupe - Garden by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Museo de la Cancillería - Lore Bert by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Mexican Independence Day 2016 Celebration by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Palace Of Fine Arts Museum - Adolfo Best Maugard by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - The Basilica of Our Lady of Guadalupe - Garden by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - 16 de Septiembre Street by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - The Basilica of Our Lady of Guadalupe - Old Basilica 1682 - 1708 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Mexican Independence Day 2016 Celebration by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Palace Of Fine Arts by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Museo de la Cancillería - Lore Bert by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## Christi69

I lke the picture of the Escuela Militar de Odontologia parading: all men are looking straight before them, except one who is side looking at you (or someone your direction!


----------



## yansa

What a wonderful set... kay:
I really love the architecture of the Palace of Fine Arts, dear Roberto!

A superb pic:



gratteciel said:


> Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma - Celebrations of the Independence Day by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## diddyD

Gorgeous event.


----------



## shik2005

Nice set, Roberto!


----------



## Eduarqui

Congratulations for the Independence Day of México, and for your fabulous register in pictures :cheers2:


----------



## LA fierce

The Palace of Fine Arts is amazing!


----------



## cehoga

*amazing*

:applause::applause::applause: marvelous job


----------



## General Electric

Really fine rendering kay:


----------



## Gratteciel

Christi69 said:


> I lke the picture of the Escuela Militar de Odontologia parading: all men are looking straight before them, except one who is side looking at you (or someone your direction!


Thanks a lot, *Christi*. 
I do not know him, he was probably looking for his girlfriend. :lol:



yansa said:


> What a wonderful set... kay:
> I really love the architecture of the Palace of Fine Arts, dear Roberto!
> 
> A superb pic:


Thank you, *dear Silvia*. 
The Palace of Fine Arts is definitely one of my favorite buildings in the city.



diddyD said:


> Gorgeous event.





shik2005 said:


> Nice set, Roberto!


Thank you very much, *diddyD*. You are very kind. 



Eduarqui said:


> Congratulations for the Independence Day of México, and for your fabulous register in pictures :cheers2:


Thank you, *Eduardo* for your nice comment. 



LA fierce said:


> The Palace of Fine Arts is amazing!


I totally agree, *dear Friend*. 



cehoga said:


> :applause::applause::applause: marvelous job


Thank you so much, *Cehoga* and welcome to my thread. 



General Electric said:


> Really fine rendering kay:


Thanks a lot, dear *GE*. 

*******


Mexico City - The Basilica of Our Lady of Guadalupe by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Mexican Independence Day 2016 Celebration by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - The National Art Museum MUNAL - Felipe Sojo by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - The Basilica of Our Lady of Guadalupe - Garden by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - The Basilica of Our Lady of Guadalupe - Garden by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Lerdo de Tejada Library by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - The Basilica of Our Lady of Guadalupe - Garden by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Museo de la Cancillería - Lore Bert by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr

The Basilica of Our Lady of Guadalupe - Garden

"The Offering" sculptural set of 17 pieces (stone and bronze) representing the homage of the people to Our Lady of Guadalupe.


Mexico City - The Basilica of Our Lady of Guadalupe - Garden by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - The Basilica of Our Lady of Guadalupe - Garden by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - The Basilica of Our Lady of Guadalupe - Garden by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - The Basilica of Our Lady of Guadalupe - Garden by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - The Basilica of Our Lady of Guadalupe - Garden by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## Romashka01

Superb photos,Roberto! kay: kay: especially I love the garden of the Basilica of Our Lady of Guadalupe


----------



## General Electric

Yes this is nice photography, one time again. I love it! Congratulations for the Independance day anniversary! :cheers1:


----------



## Eduarqui

The Garden devoted to Nossa Senhora de Guadalupe is very touching, thank you for sharing


----------



## christos-greece

Once again great, very nice updates from Mexico city :cheers:


----------



## falp6

I love this building...



gratteciel said:


>


Fabulous pics as always!


----------



## Gratteciel

Romashka01 said:


> Superb photos,Roberto! kay: kay: especially I love the garden of the Basilica of Our Lady of Guadalupe


Thanks a lot, *Roman* for your nice words. 



General Electric said:


> Yes this is nice photography, one time again. I love it! Congratulations for the Independance day anniversary! :cheers1:


Thank you, *GE*. You are really kind. 



Eduarqui said:


> The Garden devoted to Nossa Senhora de Guadalupe is very touching, thank you for sharing


Thank you, *Eduardo*. I'm glad you like it, my friend. 



christos-greece said:


> Once again great, very nice updates from Mexico city :cheers:


I really thank you for all your kind comments, *Christos*. 



falp6 said:


> I love this building...
> 
> 
> 
> Fabulous pics as always!


Thank you very much, *Falp*.  One of my favorites too.



wiliamti said:


> Nice pictures !!!


Thank you very much, *William* and welcome to my thread. 

*******


Mexico City - La Profesa Church by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Franz Mayer Museum by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - The Basilica of Our Lady of Guadalupe - Garden by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - The Basilica of Our Lady of Guadalupe - Capilla del Cerrito by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - The Basilica of Our Lady of Guadalupe - Garden by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Mexican Independence Day 2016 Celebration by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - The Basilica of Our Lady of Guadalupe - Garden by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Mexican Independence Day 2016 Celebration by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Lerdo de Tejada Library by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - The Basilica of Our Lady of Guadalupe - Garden by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Soumaya Museum by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Palace of Fine Arts by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - The Basilica of Our Lady of Guadalupe by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## capricorn2000

very nice photo collections and just an impression that the native Indians sculpture in the 
Our Lady of Guadalupe garden have nice and good physical features.


----------



## Leongname

beautiful updates Robert! the first and the last photos are great!
p.s. very symbolical this language of art kay:


----------



## LA fierce

This city is so vibrant, I love it! :cheers:
I send you a big hug my dear friend gratt! :hug:


----------



## Christi69

The last photo is beautiful! And I like the "living art" in Soumaya museum


----------



## AbidM

Your photography is absolutely enthralling, every images is phenomenal, and as a collection it's stunning.


----------



## shik2005

the first & the last pictures are superb! :cheers:


----------



## yansa

Exquisite photography, dear Roberto! kay:


----------



## Benonie

Send me an angel! :angel:


----------



## Gratteciel

capricorn2000 said:


> very nice photo collections and just an impression that the native Indians sculpture in the
> Our Lady of Guadalupe garden have nice and good physical features.


Thank you very much, *Capricorn*. 
I also noticed that. Current Mexicans should learn about the eating habits of our ancestors and also about their physical activity. :lol:



Leongname said:


> beautiful updates Robert! the first and the last photos are great!
> p.s. very symbolical this language of art kay:


Thanks a lot, *Leon*. You are really kind, my friend. 
All sculptures in that garden are made of weapons consigned by the army.



LA fierce said:


> This city is so vibrant, I love it! :cheers:
> I send you a big hug my dear friend gratt! :hug:


Thank you, *querido Amigo*. I'm glad you like Mexico City. 
I send you a big, big hug too. 



Christi69 said:


> The last photo is beautiful! And I like the "living art" in Soumaya museum


Thank you, *dear Christi*. 
I was very surprised when I saw that "almost" real sculpture. :lol:



AbidM said:


> Your photography is absolutely enthralling, every images is phenomenal, and as a collection it's stunning.


Those are some beautiful words, *AbidM* and I thank you deeply for it, my friend. 



shik2005 said:


> the first & the last pictures are superb! :cheers:


Thank you so much, *Igor* I'm glad you like them. 



yansa said:


> Exquisite photography, dear Roberto! kay:


Thank you very much, *dear Silvia*. I really appreciate your kind words. 



Benonie said:


> Send me an angel! :angel:


Too heavy :lol:, but I will send my very best wishes to you, *Ben*. 

*******

Our Lady of Guadalupe

The old Basilica (1708)


Mexico City - The Basilica of Our Lady of Guadalupe - Old Basilica 1682 - 1708 by francerobert2001, en Flickr

Interior


Mexico City - The Basilica of Our Lady of Guadalupe - Old Basilica 1682 - 1708 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - The Basilica of Our Lady of Guadalupe - Old Basilica 1682 - 1708 by francerobert2001, en Flickr

The new Basilica (1976)


Mexico City - The Basilica of Our Lady of Guadalupe - New Basilica 1976 by francerobert2001, en Flickr

Interior


Mexico City - The Basilica of Our Lady of Guadalupe - New Basilica 1976 by francerobert2001, en Flickr

The two basilicas together


Mexico City - The Basilica of Our Lady of Guadalupe by francerobert2001, en Flickr

Garden


Mexico City - The Basilica of Our Lady of Guadalupe - Garden by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - The Basilica of Our Lady of Guadalupe - Garden by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - The Basilica of Our Lady of Guadalupe - Garden by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - The Basilica of Our Lady of Guadalupe - Garden by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## Romashka01

Nice update,Roberto :applause: Quite impressive and beautiful city.


----------



## yansa

I'm deeply impressed both by the Old and the New Basilica, dear Roberto!
You made a wonderful pic of the interior of the Old Basilica with the view
into the dome with the Holy Virgin and angels... kay:

And I forgot to mention: The Capilla del Cerrito in the former set is of great beauty! kay:


----------



## LA fierce

Great pictures of the basilica!
Impressive view of the city from Tepeyac! :uh:


----------



## Gratteciel

Romashka01 said:


> Nice update,Roberto :applause: Quite impressive and beautiful city.


Thanks a lot, *Roman*. I really appreciate your kind words, my friend. 



yansa said:


> I'm deeply impressed both by the Old and the New Basilica, dear Roberto!
> You made a wonderful pic of the interior of the Old Basilica with the view
> into the dome with the Holy Virgin and angels... kay:
> 
> And I forgot to mention: The Capilla del Cerrito in the former set is of great beauty! kay:


Thank you very much, *dear Silvia*. It is always a pleasure to read your nice comments. 



LA fierce said:


> Great pictures of the basilica!
> Impressive view of the city from Tepeyac! :uh:


Thank you so much, *my dear Friend*. 
The view from there is very beautiful indeed.

*******


Mexico City - San Diego Churubusco Church by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - The National Museum of the Interventions - The former Churubusco Convent building by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Elders Garden by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Museo de la Cancillería - Javier Peláez by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - The National Museum of the Interventions - The former Churubusco Convent building by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - San Diego Churubusco Church by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - The National Museum of the Interventions - The former Churubusco Convent building by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Génova Street - Ariel de la Peña by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Library of Mexico by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de los Compositores by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Xicotencatl Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Museo de la Ciudad de México by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - The National Museum of the Interventions - The former Churubusco Convent building by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - San Diego Churubusco Church by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## diddyD

Another fine update^ nice.


----------



## General Electric

Great updates. The last one is very nice, great immersion in San Diego Churubusco Church !


----------



## Eduarqui

I can imagine old and new Basilica the Guadalupe as "mother and daughter" buildings giving protection to each other - very beautiful symbolism for religious architecture


----------



## Romashka01

Wow! Fascinating set of pictures! Love them all :yes:


----------



## paul62

:applause:Great shot.


----------



## Leongname

superb! kay:


----------



## Benonie

Nice and peaceful shot of the three monks. kay:


----------



## yansa

All your pics have elegance and style, dear Roberto! kay:
I enjoy them so much! 

Especially love the last two shots of your last set.


----------



## LA fierce

I also liked the shot of the three monks.
Do you think I meet all the qualifications to become a monk my dear friend gratt?


----------



## Gratteciel

diddyD said:


> Another fine update^ nice.


Thanks a lot, *diddyD* for your always nice comments. :hug:



General Electric said:


> Great updates. The last one is very nice, great immersion in San Diego Churubusco Church !


Thank you, *GE*. You are very kind. :hug:



Eduarqui said:


> I can imagine old and new Basilica the Guadalupe as "mother and daughter" buildings giving protection to each other - very beautiful symbolism for religious architecture


Thanks a lot. That's a beautiful way to see the two basilicas, *Eduardo*. :hug:



Romashka01 said:


> Wow! Fascinating set of pictures! Love them all :yes:


Thank you so much, *Roman* for your kind words. :hug:



paul62 said:


> :applause:Great shot.


Thank you, *Paul*. I'm very glad you like that shot. :hug:



Leongname said:


> superb! kay:


Thank you, *Leon*. I really appreciate your comments. :hug:



Benonie said:


> Nice and peaceful shot of the three monks. kay:


Thank you, *Ben*. :hug:
It is a pity that the convent is no longer working. I would have liked to see the monks in their daily activities.
Here. they were selling food to people coming to church.



yansa said:


> All your pics have elegance and style, dear Roberto! kay:
> I enjoy them so much!
> 
> Especially love the last two shots of your last set.


Thank you so much, *dear Silvia*. :hug:
In the first picture of the set, (the road and the monk) at the bottom, there is a car that completely breaks the atmosphere of the place. 
Just what we were talking in your thread.



LA fierce said:


> I also liked the shot of the three monks.
> Do you think I meet all the qualifications to become a monk my dear friend gratt?


Sorry to disappoint you, dear friend, but you do not possess any of the qualities required to be a monk. :lol::lol::lol: 
Either way, you're a great person and so I love you. :hug:

*Thanks everyone for the views, the comments and the likes. I really appreciate your kindness.* :grouphug:

*******


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma - Celebrations of the Independence Day by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - The National Art Museum MUNAL by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Museo de la Cancillería by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Historic Centre by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Xicotencatl Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Museo de la Cancillería - Raymundo Sesma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - The Basilica of Our Lady of Guadalupe - Garden by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - The National Museum of the Interventions - The former Churubusco Convent building by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - The National Museum of the Interventions - The former Churubusco Convent building by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - The National Museum of the Interventions - The former Churubusco Convent building by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - The Basilica of Our Lady of Guadalupe - El Pocito by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Xicotencatl Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## LA fierce

The National Museum of Interventions is such an extraordinary place! mg:
Awesome updates dear friend. 
Thanks for your feedback about my plans to become a monk by the way. :lol: :hug:


----------



## shik2005

Great updates, Roberto!


----------



## yansa

gratteciel said:


> Thank you so much, *dear Silvia*. :hug:


The pleasure is on my side, dear Roberto! :hug:
Again you have found the perfect mix! kay:

Love the Basilica !!



gratteciel said:


> In the first picture of the set, (the road and the monk) at the bottom, there is a car that completely breaks the atmosphere of the place.
> Just what we were talking in your thread.


Yes, this first pic also is great. But it would be perfect without any signs
of the modern time!

Yesterday in Wiener Neustadt (pictures will follow  ) I also again had the
problem with cars on a historic place. I used one of them as mirror.


----------



## General Electric

What wonder parks in Mexico city, amazing!


----------



## christos-greece

As always great, very nice photos about Mexico city :applause:


----------



## BARLACH

:hi: The xicotencatl park its really beautyfull, i remember the days when i was studyng music and i study in my free howers in that place ( because the national school of music its nearby ) , is normal to see many musicians practicing in the park , also must be the only place with a statue of Hernan Cortez in the city , as always this thread its a pleasure for the eyes :cheers:


----------



## Somnifor

It has been far too long since I looked at this thread. Mexico City is an amazing place, and your photos do it justice.


----------



## Gratteciel

LA fierce said:


> The National Museum of Interventions is such an extraordinary place! mg:
> Awesome updates dear friend.
> Thanks for your feedback about my plans to become a monk by the way. :lol: :hug:


Thank you very much, *dear Friend*. 



shik2005 said:


> Great updates, Roberto!


Thanks a lot, *Igor*. 



yansa said:


> The pleasure is on my side, dear Roberto! :hug:
> Again you have found the perfect mix! kay:
> 
> Love the Basilica !!
> 
> 
> Yes, this first pic also is great. But it would be perfect without any signs
> of the modern time!
> 
> Yesterday in Wiener Neustadt (pictures will follow  ) I also again had the
> problem with cars on a historic place. I used one of them as mirror.


Thank you for your nice words, *dear Silvia*. 



General Electric said:


> What wonder parks in Mexico city, amazing!


Thank you so much, *GE*. 



christos-greece said:


> As always great, very nice photos about Mexico city :applause:


Thank you very much for your kind comments, *Christos*. 



BARLACH said:


> :hi: The xicotencatl park its really beautyfull, i remember the days when i was studyng music and i study in my free howers in that place ( because the national school of music its nearby ) , is normal to see many musicians practicing in the park , also must be the only place with a statue of Hernan Cortez in the city , as always this thread its a pleasure for the eyes :cheers:


Thank you very much, *BARLACH*. 
I'm glad these pictures bring good memories for you, dear friend.



Somnifor said:


> It has been far too long since I looked at this thread. Mexico City is an amazing place, and your photos do it justice.


Thank you, *Somnifor*. You are really kind.


----------



## Gratteciel

*A walk through some museums in Mexico City CDMX*


Mexico City - The National Museum of the Interventions - The former Churubusco Convent building by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Museo de la Cancillería by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - The National Palace by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Palace of the Archbishopric 1530 - SHCP Art Museum by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec Castle by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Museo de la Ciudad de México - Diluvios - Luis Argudín by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Archbishop's Palace - SHCP Art Museum by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Franz Mayer Museum by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Palacio de Iturbide - The art of clothing and fashion in Mexico 1940 - 2015 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Museo Universitario Arte Contemporáneo MUAC - UNAM by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Palace of the Archbishopric 1530 - SHCP Art Museum by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Museo de Arte Popular by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Soumaya Museum by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - San Ángel District - Museo del Carmen by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - National Museum of Art by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - National Museum of Anthropology by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - National Museum of San Carlos by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - National Museum of Cultures by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec Castle by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - National Museum of Art MUNAL by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## Gratteciel

LA fierce said:


> Amazing pictures *friend gratteciel*, I'm very glad you haven't forgotten about my future visit. I will definitely travel to Mexico City sooner than you expect it.


Thank you very much, *dear Friend*. I send you a big, big hug. 



Leongname said:


> the The Palace of Fine Arts is beautiful :applause:


Thank you, *Leon*. One of my favorite buildings in the city. 



Benonie said:


> Gorgeous pictures again!


Thank you so much, *Ben*. You are very kind. 



capricorn2000 said:


> nice, yuou always show us a well composed photos and they're lovely.


Thank you, *Capricorn* for your nice words. 

*******


Mexico City - Roma District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Roma District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Roma District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Condesa District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Condesa District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec Park 2nd Section - Físicos Nucleares Fountain by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Condesa District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Roma District - Álvaro Obregón Street by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Roma District - La Catrina takes the subway - J. Javier Martínez C. by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec Park 2nd Section by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Condesa District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec Park 2nd Section by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec 2nd Section by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Roma District - Luis Cabrera Square by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## Romashka01

Excellent update! Beautiful Chapultepec Park and Roma District kay:


----------



## christos-greece

Once again great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## LA fierce

Great pictures and beautiful people!  :hug:


----------



## DWest

cool photos, are those skeletons prelude to halloween?


----------



## Gratteciel

Romashka01 said:


> Excellent update! Beautiful Chapultepec Park and Roma District kay:


Thank you so much, *Roman*. It is always a pleasure to read your nice comments. 



christos-greece said:


> Once again great, very nice updates :cheers:


Thank you very much, *Christos*. I'm glad you like them. 



LA fierce said:


> Great pictures and beautiful people!  :hug:


Thanks a lot, *my dear Friend*. I really appreciate your comments. 



DWest said:


> cool photos, are those skeletons prelude to halloween?


Thank you, *DWest*. You are very kind. 
The “official season” of the Day of the Dead is from October 6 to November 6, this year. During that month, there are parades, contests, parties, haunted houses, 
offerings, Catrina Fest, special foods of the season, etc. The main activities are the last days of October and early November. 
Halloween is also celebrated, children dress up and ask for candies; but no official activities, because the city government wants to prioritize Mexican traditions. 
Next Sunday, they will try to break the record for the largest number of Catrinas parading.

*******


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - The Pink Zone by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Roma District - Luis Cabrera Square by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Roma District - Alexander Pushkin Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Roma District - Alexander Pushkin Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Condesa District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Condesa District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Condesa District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Condesa District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Condesa District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec 2nd Section by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec 2nd Section by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Museo de la Cancillería - Manuel Felguérez by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## angrybird2411

I discovered your thread today - very worth visiting! 
A nice city and very, very good photos.


----------



## mazarick

Mexico city has to be one of the most underrated cities on the planet. What a fantastic place, I will be there in December and I cannot wait to go and discover this wonderful megalopolis!


----------



## openlyJane

The Day of the Dead approaches.....what a beautiful group of Catrinas. I’m not keen on the modern trend for gruesome masks etc, but these are very symbolic and expressive.


----------



## LA fierce

The Condesa neighborhood seems like a very vibrant place! 
Thanks for keeping us interested in this thread by sharing these amazing pictures with all of us.


----------



## shik2005

very expressive Pushkin...


----------



## Eduarqui

LA fierce said:


> Amazing pictures *friend gratteciel*, I'm very glad you haven't forgotten about my future visit. I will definitely travel to Mexico City sooner than you expect it.


I'm already envying your trip after seeing these splendid updates in the thread


----------



## diddyD

Very nice update.


----------



## Gratteciel

angrybird2411 said:


> I discovered your thread today - very worth visiting!
> A nice city and very, very good photos.


Thank you so much, *angrybird*. 



mazarick said:


> Mexico city has to be one of the most underrated cities on the planet. What a fantastic place, I will be there in December and I cannot wait to go and discover this wonderful megalopolis!


Thank you for your nice words, *Mazarick*. 



openlyJane said:


> The Day of the Dead approaches.....what a beautiful group of Catrinas. I’m not keen on the modern trend for gruesome masks etc, but these are very symbolic and expressive.


Thank you, *dear Jane*. In fact, the Day of the Dead activities already started. 



LA fierce said:


> The Condesa neighborhood seems like a very vibrant place!
> Thanks for keeping us interested in this thread by sharing these amazing pictures with all of us.


Thank you, *my dear Friend*. I send you a hug. 



shik2005 said:


> very expressive Pushkin...


Thanks a lot, *Igor*. There are many activities in the park Pushkin. 



Eduarqui said:


> I'm already envying your trip after seeing these splendid updates in the thread


Thank you very much. You are really kind, *dear Eduardo*. 



diddyD said:


> Very nice update.


Thank you, *diddyD*. I'm very glad that you like my photos. 

*******

*Getting ready for the 2016 Catrinas and Catrines Procession.*


Mexico City - Procession of Catrinas 2016 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Procession of Catrinas 2016 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Procession of Catrinas 2016 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Procession of Catrinas 2016 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Procession of Catrinas 2016 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Procession of Catrinas 2016 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Procession of Catrinas 2016 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Procession of Catrinas 2016 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Procession of Catrinas 2016 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Procession of Catrinas 2016 by francerobert2001, en Flickr

*To be continued... *


----------



## Gratteciel

*Alebrijes Parade 2016*


Mexico City - Alebrijes Parade by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Alebrijes Parade by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Alebrijes Parade 2016 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Alebrijes Parade 2016 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Alebrijes Parade 2016 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Alebrijes Parade 2016 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Alebrijes Parade 2016 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Alebrijes Parade 2016 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Alebrijes Parade 2016 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Alebrijes Parade 2016 by francerobert2001, en Flickr

*To be continued ...*


----------



## diddyD

A gorgeous parade it is^


----------



## General Electric

Wonderful updates dear gratteciel!!!

I read something in my local newspaper about Procession 2016 in Mexico, inspirit from the James bond movie!!!! When I read it, I was sure I will find some pictures here!! kay:

I find that really colorful and people well participate, full of beautiful costume and makeup.

Thank you to show us this!


----------



## paul62

A beautiful display of attractiveness and colour.


----------



## Romashka01

Superb pictures,Roberto!! 
my favorite https://c1.staticflickr.com/6/5714/30229990320_f309372951_b.jpg


----------



## Christi69

Dear Roberto, superb pictures! But where is your own make-up?!


----------



## LA fierce

Amazing pictures gratteciel!


----------



## shik2005

kay: :applause: kay:


----------



## Eduarqui

Mexican vision about Life and Death is very interesting, and we can learn a lot with it - nice colorful moments, I do love this


----------



## Gratteciel

diddyD said:


> A gorgeous parade it is^


Thank you very much for your nice words, *diddyD*. 



General Electric said:


> Wonderful updates dear gratteciel!!!
> 
> I read something in my local newspaper about Procession 2016 in Mexico, inspirit from the James bond movie!!!! When I read it, I was sure I will find some pictures here!! kay:
> 
> I find that really colorful and people well participate, full of beautiful costume and makeup.
> 
> Thank you to show us this!


Thank you for you interest in my city, *dear GE*. 
The parade you are talking about, will be held on Saturday 29 October.
I hope to be there and bring lots of pictures.



paul62 said:


> A beautiful display of attractiveness and colour.


Thank you, *Paul*. You are very kind, dear friend. 



Romashka01 said:


> Superb pictures,Roberto!!
> my favorite https://c1.staticflickr.com/6/5714/30229990320_f309372951_b.jpg


Thanks a lot, *Roman*. I really appreciate your kindness, my friend. 



Christi69 said:


> Dear Roberto, superb pictures! *But where is your own make-up?*!


Thank you, *dear Christi*. 
:lol: I promise to wear a costume and makeup next year.



LA fierce said:


> Amazing pictures gratteciel!


Thank you so much, *dear Friend*. 



shik2005 said:


> kay: :applause: kay:


Thank you, *Igor*. I'm glad you like it. 



Eduarqui said:


> Mexican vision about Life and Death is very interesting, and we can learn a lot with it - nice colorful moments, I do love this


Thank you very much, *dear Eduardo.* 
Actually, the days of the dead are truly a celebration of the circle of life.

*******

*Let us continue our celebration with more photos.*

*Catrinas Procession - Alebrijes Parade - Zombie Walk*

*This celebration unites all generations; children, youth, adults and seniors.*


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Procession of Catrinas 2016 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Procession of Catrinas 2016 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Procession of Catrinas 2016 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Procession of Catrinas 2016 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Alebrijes Parade 2016 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Procession of Catrinas 2016 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Procession of Catrinas 2016 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Alebrijes Parade by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## Gratteciel

Mexico City - Procession of Catrinas 2016 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Procession of Catrinas 2016 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Alebrijes Parade 2016 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Procession of Catrinas 2016 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Zombie Walk 2016 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Alebrijes Parade 2016 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Procession of Catrinas 2016 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Zombie Walk 2016 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Procession of Catrinas 2016 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Procession of Catrinas 2016 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## Gratteciel

Mexico City - Procession of Catrinas 2016 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Procession of Catrinas 2016 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Alebrijes Parade 2016 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Procession of Catrinas 2016 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Procession of Catrinas 2016 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Procession of Catrinas 2016 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Procession of Catrinas 2016 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Procession of Catrinas 2016 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Procession of Catrinas 2016 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Procession of Catrinas 2016 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


*I just put a few photos of the Zombie Walk because they are very bloody*


----------



## Romashka01

Cool pictures, Roberto! some great looks and some horrible looks


----------



## Eduarqui

gratteciel said:


> Thank you very much, *dear Eduardo.*
> Actually, the days of the dead are truly a celebration of the circle of life.


Living with a people so sensible about our place in this World, I guess it is a privilegie to be mexican 

I enjoyed very much these photographs with the Parade of Catrinas, it makes me remember of Carnival in Rio de Janeiro - same happiness and desire to meet people around - with other theme and same good result.

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Gratteciel

Romashka01 said:


> Cool pictures, Roberto! some great looks and *some horrible looks*


Thank you very much, *dear Roman*. 
:lol: Those horrible looks are the Zombies; They were really frightening.



Eduarqui said:


> Living with a people so sensible about our place in this World, I guess it is a privilegie to be mexican
> 
> I enjoyed very much these photographs with the Parade of Catrinas, it makes me remember of Carnival in Rio de Janeiro - same happiness and desire to meet people around - with other theme and same good result.
> 
> Thanks for sharing


Thank you, *dear Eduardo* for your nice comments. 
Rio Carnival is a wonderful thing; recognized worldwide!

*******


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Roma District - Río de Janeiro Square by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Roma District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Procession of Catrinas 2016 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Roma District - Alexander Pushkin Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Alebrijes Parade 2016 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Condesa District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec 2nd Section by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Alebrijes Parade 2016 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec 2nd Section by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Alebrijes Parade 2016 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma -The Breast Cancer Awareness Month by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Procession of Catrinas 2016 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Roma District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## yansa

It was a great joy now to see your beautiful update, dear Roberto! kay:

Los dias de los muertos are wonderful in Mexico - I'm always thankful to get
impressions of those festivities!


----------



## LA fierce

Very interesting pictures of the *Catrinas* and *Catrines*, another genuine and colorful festivity that has been adopted by many cities in the USA as well.
Thanks for these beautiful updates *my beloved friend*!


----------



## Gratteciel

yansa said:


> It was a great joy now to see your beautiful update, dear Roberto! kay:
> 
> Los dias de los muertos are wonderful in Mexico - I'm always thankful to get
> impressions of those festivities!


Thank you very much for those kind words, *dear Silvia*! 



LA fierce said:


> Very interesting pictures of the *Catrinas* and *Catrines*, another genuine and colorful festivity that has been adopted by many cities in the USA as well.
> Thanks for these beautiful updates *my beloved friend*!


Thank you so much, I'm glad you like them *my dear Friend!*. 

*******


Mexico City - Juárez Avenue by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Juárez Avenue by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - The Day of the Dead Parade by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Archbishop's Palace - SHCP Art Museum - Ricardo Fernández by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Roma District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Historic Centre - Opera for Everyone by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - The Day of the Dead Parade by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Archbishop's Palace - SHCP Art Museum - Benjamín Domínguez by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - The Day of the Dead Parade by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Historic Centre - Day of the Dead Offering by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - The Day of the Dead Parade by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Roma District - Álvaro Obregón Street by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - The Day of the Dead Parade by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Roma District - Río de Janeiro Square by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Archbishop's Palace - SHCP Art Museum by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## General Electric

Ah ah ok i didn't noticed that was the 29 october...:hammer:

Anyway, that beautiful shots kay:


----------



## diddyD

All the time - more gorgeous pics.


----------



## yansa

A very nice update again, dear Roberto! kay:
Particularly love the last one!


----------



## Romashka01

Lovely updates, Roberto! I especially like this  picture! Also, love these guys with smiling faces (5 and 8 )


----------



## mexico15

gratteciel, are you going to take pics in a cementary for Dia de Muertos? cheers


----------



## El_Greco

Loving the updates!


----------



## Nightsky

Impressive pics from Day of the dead! Would like to go there some day. Visited a village in El Salvador in June this year, and there was a similar, smaller kind of carneval.


----------



## Gratteciel

General Electric said:


> Ah ah ok i didn't noticed that was the 29 october...:hammer:
> 
> Anyway, that beautiful shots kay:


Thank you, *dear GE*. 



diddyD said:


> All the time - more gorgeous pics.


Thanks a lot, *diddyD*. You are very kind. 



yansa said:


> A very nice update again, dear Roberto! kay:
> Particularly love the last one!


Thank you, *dear Silvia*. I'm really glad you like it. 



Romashka01 said:


> Lovely updates, Roberto! I especially like this  picture! Also, love these guys with smiling faces (5 and 8 )


Thank you very much, *Roman*. Indeed, those are wondeful smiles. 



manuelmonge said:


> gratteciel, are you going to take pics in a cementary for Dia de Muertos? cheers


Not this time, *Manuel*. I'm sure there will be too many people! Thanks for visiting my thread, my friend. 



El_Greco said:


> Loving the updates!


Thank you, *El Greco*, much appreciated! 



Nightsky said:


> Impressive pics from Day of the dead! Would like to go there some day. Visited a village in El Salvador in June this year, and there was a similar, smaller kind of carneval.


Thank you, *Nightsky*. When you come, you will be very welcome.


----------



## Gratteciel

Bicentennial Park

With over 50 hectares of Surface, and on the grounds of the former 18 de Marzo Refinery, the Bicentennial Park of Mexico City 
represents one of the most important efforts in the world at cleaning contaminated grounds and, at once, one of the largest 
public parks created in North America on the last decade.
http://www.mexicoescultura.com/recinto/66992/en 

The land was subject to restoration by the Secretariat of Environment and Natural Resources SEMARNAT.
http://cdmxtravel.com/en/attractions/bicentennial-park.html



Mexico City - Bicentennial Park Semarnat - Botanical Garden - Orchids by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Bicentennial Park Semarnat - Botanical Garden - Orchids by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Bicentennial Park Semarnat - Botanical Garden - Orchids by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Bicentennial Park Semarnat by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Museum of Modern Art - Peter Lewis by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - NFL Fan Fest 2016 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - NFL Fan Fest 2016 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec 2nd Section by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Bicentennial Park Semarnat - Botanical Garden - Orchids by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Roma District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Bicentennial Park Semarnat by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma - NFL Ball Parade by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Bicentennial Park Semarnat - Botanical Garden - Orchids by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Archbishop's Palace - SHCP Art Museum - Olga Chorro by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - The Lake House by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## diddyD

Again - gorgeous^


----------



## Leongname

beautiful,
love this action :applause:


----------



## yansa

Wonderful orchids, wonderful update, dear Roberto! kay:
Love the dancing people!


----------



## christos-greece

Wonderful, very nice updates, Roberto :cheers:


----------



## Romashka01

Amazing photos from the one of the most beautiful cities in the world! Thank you, dear friend


----------



## MyGeorge

nice clear shots and I particularly like those orchids.


----------



## LA fierce

The Bicentennial Park is very beautiful!


----------



## capricorn2000

beautiful indeed, Paseo de la Reforma is one grand place for great activities.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Real megalopolis! And lot of greenery too, which is big plus, if you ask me. So many good photos, I cannot even decide to pick few as my favorites.


----------



## Christi69

Dear Roberto, you are always finding new scenes, corners, happenings, people in Mexico City: Thanks!


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Indeed! Now waiting for the next updates... :cheers:


----------



## Gratteciel

diddyD said:


> Again - gorgeous^


Thank you so much, *diddyD*. I really appreciate your comments. 



Leongname said:


> beautiful,
> love this action :applause:


Thank you, *Leon*. I'm glad you like them, my friend. 



yansa said:


> Wonderful orchids, wonderful update, dear Roberto! kay:
> Love the dancing people!


Thanks a lot, *dear Silvia*. 
Orchids are very beautiful flowers and I find them elegant also.



christos-greece said:


> Wonderful, very nice updates, Roberto :cheers:


Thank you, *Christos*. You are really kind, my friend! 



Romashka01 said:


> Amazing photos from the one of the most beautiful cities in the world! Thank you, dear friend


Thank you very much for those really nice words, *dear Friend*. 



MyGeorge said:


> nice clear shots and I particularly like those orchids.


Thank you, *George*. The Orchid garden is a very attractive place. 



LA fierce said:


> The Bicentennial Park is very beautiful!


I agree, *my dear Friend*; but what I like most is that an old refinery has become that beautiful park. 



capricorn2000 said:


> beautiful indeed, Paseo de la Reforma is one grand place for great activities.


Thank you, *Capricorn*. 
In Paseo de la Reforma there is always some interesting activity to enjoy.



Skopje/Скопје;136905388 said:


> Real megalopolis! And lot of greenery too, which is big plus, if you ask me. So many good photos, I cannot even decide to pick few as my favorites.


Thank you for your really kind comment, *Skopje* and welcome to my thread! 



Christi69 said:


> Dear Roberto, you are always finding new scenes, corners, happenings, people in Mexico City: Thanks!


*Dear Christi*, you are very, very kind. Your words mean a lot to me. 



christos-greece said:


> ^^ Indeed! Now waiting for the next updates... :cheers:


Thank you for being so kind and for your interest in Mexico City, *Christos*! 
I was a bit busy with the end of the school semester, too many papers and exams to evaluate.

*******

On a clear day ...


Mexico City by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Juárez Avenue by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Bicentennial Park Semarnat by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Bicentennial Park Semarnat - Botanical Garden - Orchids by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec 2nd Section by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Archbishop's Palace - SHCP Art Museum - Georgia Charuhas by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Juárez Avenue by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Bicentennial Park Semarnat - Museum by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - NFL Fan Fest 2016 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Historic Centre - Templo Mayor by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec 2nd Section by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma - NFL Ball Parade by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Bicentennial Park Semarnat by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Alameda Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Museum of Modern Art - Diego Rivera by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Cuemanco by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## LA fierce

Mexico City is full of wonders, it's too obvious why this city attracts tourists from all around the globe.


----------



## Eduarqui

gratteciel said:


> Mexico City - Roma District - Río de Janeiro Square by francerobert2001, en Flickr


I loved to know there is a so beautiful square with the name of my hometown in Mexico City :cheers:


----------



## Eduarqui

As everyone above, I loved that squirrel 

I am seeing your posts since november, and there is a lot of good stuff to comment, but I would resume my impression about Mexico City in simple words: a real capital city where Art meets People, and People meets a real Identity. 

Many times I heard brazilians visiting Mexico and speaking about the careful interest mexican people has with the History and Culture of their Nation, and your photographs show this "careful interest" as a good lesson for everyone 

Otherwise, the urban planning is spectacular, this Bicentennial Park is out of scale in terms of good taste and spacious atmosphere: thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## Leongname

A really clear day gave nice views of the city kay:


----------



## paul62

:applause:


----------



## Benonie

Leongname said:


> A really clear day gave nice views of the city kay:


That's a stunning one indeed! Great updates again, Roberto! kay:


----------



## yansa

What a superb update again, dear Roberto!
Love the views over Mexico City as in pic 1! kay:
The orchid is delicate in form and colours...
Wonderful paintings by Diego Rivera - and many more favourites!


----------



## Gratteciel

LA fierce said:


> Mexico City is full of wonders, it's too obvious why this city attracts tourists from all around the globe.


Really nice comment. Thank you, *my dear Friend*. 



Eduarqui said:


> I loved to know there is a so beautiful square with the name of my hometown in Mexico City :cheers:





Eduarqui said:


> As everyone above, I loved that squirrel
> I am seeing your posts since november, and there is a lot of good stuff to comment, but I would resume my impression about Mexico City in simple words: a real capital city where Art meets People, and People meets a real Identity.
> 
> Many times I heard brazilians visiting Mexico and speaking about the careful interest mexican people has with the History and Culture of their Nation, and your photographs show this "careful interest" as a good lesson for everyone
> 
> Otherwise, the urban planning is spectacular, this Bicentennial Park is out of scale in terms of good taste and spacious atmosphere: thanks for sharing with us.


Thanks a lot, *Eduardo* for such kind words. 
Rio de Janeiro deserves a beautiful square and much more.



Leongname said:


> A really clear day gave nice views of the city kay:


Thank you so much,* Leon* for you nice words. 



paul62 said:


> :applause:


Thank you, *Paul*. I'm glad you like it! 



Benonie said:


> That's a stunning one indeed! Great updates again, Roberto! kay:


Thank you very much, *Ben*. I really appreciate your comments. 



yansa said:


> What a superb update again, dear Roberto!
> Love the views over Mexico City as in pic 1! kay:
> The orchid is delicate in form and colours...
> Wonderful paintings by Diego Rivera - and many more favourites!


Thank you, *dear Silvia*. You are really kind, dear friend. 

Thank you all for looking, commenting and liking. :grouphug:

*******


Mexico City - Historic Centre - Christmas Time by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Museum of Modern Art by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Historic Centre - Christmas Time by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Historic Centre by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Bicentennial Park Semarnat - Botanical Garden - Orchids by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Museum of Modern Art - Sebastián by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - NFL Fan Fest 2016 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Roma District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Archbishop's Palace - SHCP Art Museum - Olga Chorro by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Historic Centre - Templo Mayor by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Juárez Avenue by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Museum of Modern Art - Remedios Varo by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## shik2005

Fabulous updates, Roberto!


----------



## Benonie

A city and pictures full of art and beauty. :cheers:


----------



## mergedbear

Many many thanks for your dedication dear Gratt.
I appreciate your work.


----------



## paul62

Stunning!


----------



## LA fierce

Great pictures dear gratteciel, thank you for your contributions!


----------



## Gratteciel

shik2005 said:


> Fabulous updates, Roberto!


Thank you very much, *Igor*. I'm glad you like them. 



Benonie said:


> A city and pictures full of art and beauty. :cheers:


Thank you, *Ben* for your nice words. 



mergedbear said:


> Many many thanks for your dedication dear Gratt.
> I appreciate your work.


Thank you, *mergedbear*. You are really kind. 



paul62 said:


> Stunning!


Thank you so much, *Paul*. 



LA fierce said:


> Great pictures dear gratteciel, thank you for your contributions!


Thank you, *my dear Friend*. i send you a big, big hug. 

*******


Mexico City - National Museum of Anthropology by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Latin American Tower by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - National Museum of Anthropology by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Historic Centre - 16 de Septiembre Street by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec 2nd Section by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Museum of Modern Art - David Alfaro Siqueiros by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Condesa District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Polanco District - San Agustín Church by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma - NFL Ball Parade by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Polanco District - Miyana by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - National Museum of Anthropology by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Campo Marte - Plaza del Servicio a la Patria by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## Leongname

nice kay:


----------



## Eduarqui

That room with the scale model and the painting of Tenochtitlan is a dream for people interested about the History of Urban Planning - I read interesting things about that city, and sometimes see how it inspired sci-fi productions: cities on islands, floating on water or clouds, are the continuity of a line starting there, I guess (Venice would be other one).


----------



## Romashka01

Roberto, I enjoyed your pics and your thread very much! Lovely photos,as always :applause:


----------



## yansa

I enjoyed every single photo, dear Roberto! Great updates! kay:
Am especially happy about the painting of David Alfaro Siqueros,
your pic of the cute squirrel and the figure at the National Museum of Anthropology!

Thank you for showing your phantastic city!


----------



## Gratteciel

Leongname said:


> nice kay:


Thanks a lot, *Leon*. 



Eduarqui said:


> That room with the scale model and the painting of Tenochtitlan is a dream for people interested about the History of Urban Planning - I read interesting things about that city, and sometimes see how it inspired sci-fi productions: cities on islands, floating on water or clouds, are the continuity of a line starting there, I guess (Venice would be other one).


Tenochtitlan was, without doubt, an impressive city. Amazing vestiges still remain. Too bad the lake has almost disappeared.
Thank you for your nice comment, *Eduardo*. 



Romashka01 said:


> Roberto, I enjoyed your pics and your thread very much! Lovely photos,as always :applause:


Thank you, dear friend. You are very kind, *Roman*. 



yansa said:


> I enjoyed every single photo, dear Roberto! Great updates! kay:
> Am especially happy about the painting of David Alfaro Siqueros,
> your pic of the cute squirrel and the figure at the National Museum of Anthropology!
> 
> Thank you for showing your phantastic city!


Siqueiros was an important figure in the Mexican school of great mural painters.
It is me, *dear Silvia*, who thanks all of you for keeping this thread alive. 

*******


Mexico City - Museum of Modern Art - Remedios Varo - Detail by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - National Museum of Anthropology by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Historic Centre by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - NFL Fan Fest 2016 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec Castle by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - National Museum of Anthropology by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Polanco District - 900 Restaurant by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Campo Marte - Plaza del Servicio a la Patria by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Historic Centre by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Museum of Modern Art by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Polanco District Skyline by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - The Pink Zone by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma Avenue by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - National Museum of Anthropology by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## openlyJane

Art, art & art - and tropical weather - what’s not to like?


----------



## AbidM

openlyJane said:


> Art, art & art - and tropical weather - what’s not to like?


I was about to comment something similar but couldn't find the words to express myself, maybe I was overwhelmed by the sheer amount of art and beauty in Mexico city.


----------



## yansa

To enjoy your beautiful update is the perfect start into the day, dear Roberto:
relaxing and inspiring at the same time... kay:


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Mexico city, Roberto :cheers:


----------



## LA fierce

Love the art and history which makes Mexico City a very special place! :cheers:


----------



## diddyD

A gorgeous and vibrant city.


----------



## Gratteciel

openlyJane said:


> Art, art & art - and tropical weather - what’s not to like?


Thank you very much, *dear Jane*. You are very kind 



AbidM said:


> I was about to comment something similar but couldn't find the words to express myself, maybe I was overwhelmed by the sheer amount of art and beauty in Mexico city.


Thank you, *AbidM*, I really appreciate your comment. 



yansa said:


> To enjoy your beautiful update is the perfect start into the day, dear Roberto:
> relaxing and inspiring at the same time... kay:


Thank you, *dear Silvia*. I am so glad you like them. 



christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates from Mexico city, Roberto :cheers:


Thanks a lot, *Christos* for your nice comments. 



LA fierce said:


> Love the art and history which makes Mexico City a very special place! :cheers:


You are right, *my dear Friend*. I send you a hug. 



diddyD said:


> A gorgeous and vibrant city.


Thank you so much, *diddyD*. It is always a pleasure to read your kind comments.

*Thank you all for visiting my thread, for your likes and comments.*

*******


Mexico City - Chapultepec 2nd Section by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma - Piñatas made with natural flowers by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Museum of Modern Art - Kazuya Sakai by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Condesa District - Amsterdam Street by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Condesa District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec Castle by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Polanco District - Mora Blanca Restaurant by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - National Museum of Anthropology by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - National Museum of Anthropology by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Museum of Modern Art - Don S. Shoemaker by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Campo Marte - Plaza del Servicio a la Patria by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## Eduarqui

Christmas seems very special there: I know Mexico City is in northern hemisphere, so it's winter (while it's summer where I live), but this time of the year looks pleasurable for everyone: not too much cold, with green leaves and flowers to enjoy.

And be sure I would visit that exposition with "Diseño Artesanal e Industrial", it seems very very interesting


----------



## Romashka01

Great thread :applause: Thank you for these updates my friend! Keep it up! 

Merry Christmas!!


----------



## christos-greece

Merry Christmas to you, Roberto and btw great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## Leongname

Thanks Robert!
Merry Christmas and Happy New year!


----------



## shik2005

Thank you very much, Roberto! I do wish you all the best in coming New Year, health, happiness and prosperity included!


----------



## Why-Why

Just fabulous pictures from Mexico City, gratteciel. All the best for 2017.


----------



## capricorn2000

beautiful! feliz navidad roberto.


----------



## mariolopes123456

Gosto dessa cidade!!

É bem exótica..


----------



## Gratteciel

Romashka01 said:


> Great thread :applause: Thank you for these updates my friend! Keep it up!
> 
> Merry Christmas!!


Thank you so much, *Roman*! Merry Christmas! 



christos-greece said:


> Merry Christmas to you, Roberto and btw great, very nice updates :cheers:


Thank you, *Christos*. I'm glad you like them! 



Leongname said:


> Thanks Robert!
> Merry Christmas and Happy New year!


Thank you, *Leon*. Merry Christmas! 



shik2005 said:


> Thank you very much, Roberto! I do wish you all the best in coming New Year, health, happiness and prosperity included!


Thanks a lot, *Igor* for such kind words! 



Why-Why said:


> Just fabulous pictures from Mexico City, gratteciel. All the best for 2017.


Thank you, *Why-Why* for your nice comments. I really appreciate it! 



capricorn2000 said:


> beautiful! feliz navidad roberto.


Thank you very much, *Capricorn*. Feliz Navidad! 



mariolopes123456 said:


> Gosto dessa cidade!!
> 
> É bem exótica..


Muito obrigado e bem-vindo ao meu thread, *Mario*. 

*******


Mexico City - Historic Centre - Christmas Season by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - El Palacio de Hierro Department Store Window Display by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Historic Centre - Christmas Season by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - El Palacio de Hierro Department Store Window Display by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Archbishop's Palace SHCP Art Museum - Ismael Vargas by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Historic Centre by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - El Palacio de Hierro Department Store Window Display by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Merry Christmas by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Historic Centre - Christmas Season by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - El Palacio de Hierro Department Store Window Display by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## Gratteciel

Mexico City - Metropolitan Cathedral by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma - Piñatas made with natural flowers by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Banamex Cultural Palace Museum (Former Palace of Iturbide) by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma - Piñatas made with natural flowers by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Banamex Cultural Palace Museum (Former Palace of Iturbide) by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma - Piñatas made with natural flowers by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Banamex Cultural Palace Museum (Former Palace of Iturbide) by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma - Piñatas made with natural flowers by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Banamex Cultural Palace Museum (Former Palace of Iturbide) by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma - Piñatas made with natural flowers by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Banamex Cultural Palace Museum (Former Palace of Iturbide) by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Polanco District - Piñatas by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Banamex Cultural Palace Museum (Former Palace of Iturbide) by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Botanical Garden - Christmas Concert by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Banamex Cultural Palace Museum (Former Palace of Iturbide) by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## Benonie

Beautiful, colorful, wonderful! kay:


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

^^

I totally agree.


----------



## shik2005

The store's windows displays are something!


----------



## Leongname

nice and colourful kay:


----------



## Gratteciel

Benonie said:


> Beautiful, colorful, wonderful! kay:


Thank you so much, *Ben*. 



Skopje/Скопје;137383903 said:


> ^^
> 
> I totally agree.


Thank you very much, *Skopje*. 



shik2005 said:


> The store's windows displays are something!


Indeed, Igor. Decorators at El Palacio de Hierro are always very creative. 
Thanks for your nice comment, *Igor*!



Leongname said:


> nice and colourful kay:


Thanks a lot, *Leon*! 

*******

*On this occasion, I will spend New Year's Eve outside Mexico City. for that reason, 
I take this opportunity to wish everyone a WONDERFUL, FANTASTIC, SENSATIONAL NEW YEAR!* :grouphug:


Mexico City - Reforma 222 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Archbishop's Palace SHCP Art Museum - Ismael Vargas by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec Castle by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Archbishop's Palace SHCP Art Museum - Ismael Vargas by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - The Four Seasons Hotel by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Memorial by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Archbishop's Palace SHCP Art Museum - Jorge Alzaga by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - National Museum of Anthropology by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - El Palacio de Hierro Department Store Window Display by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - National Museum of Anthropology by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Archbishop's Palace SHCP Art Museum - Ismael Vargas by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Campo Marte - Plaza del Servicio a la Patria by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Archbishop's Palace SHCP Art Museum - Ismael Vargas by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec Castle by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Banamex Cultural Palace Museum (Former Palace of Iturbide) by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Elders Garden by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## shik2005

Great updates, Roberto! ^^ This hi-tech horse is nice touch


----------



## yansa

What wonderful updates you have made again, dear Roberto! :applause:
Your thread is the pure joy for me. 

Best wishes for 2017!


----------



## LA fierce

I've been missing some tremendous set of high-quality pictures. Excellent job my dear friend gratteciel. :cheers:


----------



## Romashka01

gratteciel said:


> I take this opportunity to wish everyone a WONDERFUL, FANTASTIC, SENSATIONAL NEW YEAR!



Thank you very much,Roberto! Happy New Year! :cheers:


Beautiful urban shots as always! kay:


----------



## El_Greco

Beautiful!


----------



## karlvan

cool, love those holiday display shots.....colorful.


----------



## Gratteciel

shik2005 said:


> kay:
> 
> Especially liked this: https://c1.staticflickr.com/1/322/32175698291_c1788f7526_b.jpg


Thank you very much, *Igor*. You are really kind! 



Eduarqui said:


> I loved the National Tree of Mexico and, being a cypress, I believe it growns better on highlands like what exists in Mexico City, am I right? It would be great to have so lovely tree in my town, but we aren't on same climate conditions, problably it wouldn't feel as better as there.
> 
> Loved that painting with the man on the empty room with exciting architecture, it is written "Olga Chorro" under it - guess she is the painter, and will search for more information about her


Thank you, *dear Eduardo*. 
You are right, my friend. Mexico City is at an altitude of 2 540 meters above sea level. 

Olga Chorro is a great artist!
A page from Arte-Milenio: Olga Chorro



Why-Why said:


> Wonderful mixture of images! I especially loved the tree also.


Thank you so much, *Why-Why*. I really appreciate your comment. 



General Electric said:


> Extraordinary set of pictures! In the course of the pages, one sees full of colors and details. Very nice work, great feelings!


Thank you, *dear GE*. I'm so glad you are back, dear friend! 



LA fierce said:


> Beautiful city, very exciting/fun activities and interesting people.
> Thanks for those interesting facts about the Ahuehuete. I didn't know it was considered a national tree.
> I send you a big hug my dearest friend!


I also send you a big hug, *my dear Friend* and I thank you very much for your friendship. 



Christi69 said:


> I like especially the photographer: was he trying to look like a heron?! Thanks again for your wonderful thread!


It is me who thanks you for visiting my thread and for all your kind comments, *dear Christi*. 
I think he wanted to look like one of the garden statues. :lol::lol:



yansa said:


> Thank you for telling me, dear Roberto!
> Astonishing, how different the Ahuehuete tree can look! kay:
> You can be glad to have such a wonderful tree as National Tree of Mexico!
> 
> Nearly every pic is a favourite in your superb update, Roberto, and this
> one is my number one :applause:


You are very kind, *my dear friend Silvia*. It is always a pleasure to read your comments! Thank you! 



Benonie said:


> The paintings are excellent. Great job Roberto! kay:


Thank you very much, *Ben*. I really appreciate your kindness, my friend. 



marlonbasman said:


> nice photos, and clear as well.


Thanks a lot for your nice words, *Marlonbasman*. 

*******

Last Sunday morning, on Paseo de la Reforma Avenue, there were festivities for the Chinese New Year, demonstrations of protest against the government,
Sunday rides of cyclists, runners, skaters, etc. and a hunger strike. All at the same time! :nuts::nuts::nuts:



Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Galeria de Arte de la SHCP - Tomoaki Suzuki by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Modern Art Museum - Remedios Varo by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec Castle by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Archbishop's Palace SHCP Art Museum - Ismael Vargas by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Archbishop's Palace SHCP Art Museum - Ismael Vargas by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Campo Marte - Plaza del Servicio a la Patria by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Polanco Skyline by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## yansa

The angel with the moon, the runner and the little boy with his mother,
great pieces of art... - a wonderful update again! :applause:

Thank you, dear Roberto!


----------



## LA fierce

The Reforma-Chapultepec area is just unique and very beautiful!


----------



## ISeeYouDude

Mexico City - one of the most underrated places.

You won't find many people wanting to vacation there or making trip plans there, but it is definitely worth a stop - for the architecture, the food, the history. 

Very good public transportation system and affordable city as well. Pretty good weather in that it's never too hot or too cold (It get hot/cold, but is usually tolerable and if not the bad weather doesn't last long)


----------



## PinkWho

ISeeYouDude said:


> Mexico City - one of the most underrated places.
> 
> You won't find many people wanting to vacation there or making trip plans there, but it is definitely worth a stop - for the architecture, the food, the history.
> 
> Very good public transportation system and affordable city as well. Pretty good weather in that it's never too hot or too cold (It get hot/cold, but is usually tolerable and if not the bad weather doesn't last long)


Actually Mexico City gets millions of visitors each year is getting more and more popular.


----------



## Eduarqui

"All at the same time" isn't a problem for a so spacious and beautiful thoroughfare


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates; well done :cheers:


----------



## General Electric

Fascinating! So much greenery in a megapolis! And that really nice to see colored and active people in the street


----------



## madonnagirl

it's a pleasure looking at your beautiful pictures...very nice place indeed.


----------



## 009

Just got back from a 10 day trip to Mexico City, nice to see this thread still going strong :cheers:


----------



## Leongname

beautiful images of your city Robert!
as usually


----------



## Salazar Rick

Our capital city is really amazing and in your image looks very beautiful !!! :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

Any new updates, Roberto?


----------



## Gratteciel

yansa said:


> The angel with the moon, the runner and the little boy with his mother,
> great pieces of art... - a wonderful update again! :applause:
> 
> Thank you, dear Roberto!


Thank you very much, *dear Silvia*. 



LA fierce said:


> The Reforma-Chapultepec area is just unique and very beautiful!


I totally agree, dear Friend! 



ISeeYouDude said:


> Mexico City - one of the most underrated places.
> 
> You won't find many people wanting to vacation there or making trip plans there, but it is definitely worth a stop - for the architecture, the food, the history.
> 
> Very good public transportation system and affordable city as well. Pretty good weather in that it's never too hot or too cold (It get hot/cold, but is usually tolerable and if not the bad weather doesn't last long)


Thanks a lot for your nice comment, *ISeeYouDude*. 



PinkWho said:


> Actually Mexico City gets millions of visitors each year is getting more and more popular.


Thanks for visiting my thread, *PinkWho*. 



Eduarqui said:


> "All at the same time" isn't a problem for a so spacious and beautiful thoroughfare


Thank you so much, *Eduardo*. You are very kind, dear friend! 



christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates; well done :cheers:


Thank you very much, *Christos*. 



General Electric said:


> Fascinating! So much greenery in a megapolis! And that really nice to see colored and active people in the street


Thank you, *dear GE*. I really appreciate your nice comment! 



madonnagirl said:


> it's a pleasure looking at your beautiful
> pictures...very nice place indeed.


Thank you very much, *Madonnagirl*. I'm glad you like them! 



levanlam said:


> Just fabulous pictures from Mexico City, gratteciel. All the best for 2017.


Thank you so much for your really kind words, *Levanlam*. 
I also wish you the best for this 2017.



009 said:


> Just got back from a 10 day trip to Mexico City, nice to see this thread still going strong :cheers:


Thank you, *009*. 
I hope your trip has been very pleasant.



Leongname said:


> beautiful images of your city Robert!
> as usually


Thank you, *Leon*.  It's a pleasure to read your kind comments. 



Salazar Rick said:


> Our capital city is really amazing and in your image looks very beautiful !!! :cheers:


Thank you, *dear Friend* for such a friendly comment. 



christos-greece said:


> Any new updates, Roberto?


Voilà some pictures, Christos. Thank you for your interest, *dear Friend*. 

*******


Mexico City - The National Palace by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Secretariat of Public Education by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Museo Mural Diego Rivera - Gerardo Cantú by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - The National Palace by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Modern Art Museum - Germán Venegas by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Museo Mural Diego Rivera - Gerardo Cantú by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Archbishop's Palace SHCP Art Museum - Ismael Vargas by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Alameda Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Solidarity Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Postal Palace by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Archbishop's Palace - SHCP Art Museum - Benjamín Domínguez by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## VD.Ivan

Te la rifas mano que buen material, que manera de aprovechar esa camarita que te cargas exelente trabajo!
saludos desde gdl!!


----------



## Why-Why

Another fantastic set, Roberto!


----------



## yansa

This perfect picture tells us about inner strength, meditation, silence and balance. Such a beautiful pic in this great update, dear Roberto! kay:



Gratteciel said:


> Mexico City - Chapultepec Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## Romashka01

Lovely pics from Mexico! kay:  this  is one of my favorites!  
Thank you, my friend, for this enjoyable thread!!


----------



## Eduarqui

Mexico City can be a huge and busy modern metropolis, but has romantic arcades too


----------



## openlyJane

I’ll say it again, but Mexico City is astonishing for art. City of art, carnival and of fiesta.


----------



## paul62

Again, fantastic street shots.


----------



## LA fierce

Lovely architecture, interesting and fun activities, modern skyscrapers, beautiful friendly people and top retail stores from all around the world. Mexico City is extraordinary!!!


----------



## Gratteciel

VD.Ivan said:


> Te la rifas mano que buen material, que manera de aprovechar esa camarita que te cargas exelente trabajo!
> saludos desde gdl!!


Muchas gracias, *Ivan*. 
Bienvenido a mi thread sobre la Ciudad de México y también te envío un saludo hasta la hermosa Guadalajara.



Why-Why said:


> Another fantastic set, Roberto!


Thank you very much, *Why-Why*. I'm glad you like it. 



yansa said:


> This perfect picture tells us about inner strength, meditation, silence and balance. Such a beautiful pic in this great update, dear Roberto! kay:


Thank you so much, *dear Silvia*. It is always a pleasure to read your comments. 



Romashka01 said:


> Lovely pics from Mexico! kay:  this  is one of my favorites!
> Thank you, my friend, for this enjoyable thread!!


Thanks a lot, *Roman*. You are really kind, dear friend. 
Solidarity Park was created as a recognition of international aid after the earthquake of 1985. 
In that place, there were some buildings that were destroyed during the earthquake.



Eduarqui said:


> Mexico City can be a huge and busy modern metropolis, but has romantic arcades too


That's true, *dear Eduardo*. 
In Mexico City there are some places that make you forget for a moment the hustle and bustle of the city.
Thank you for your nice comments, my friend. 



openlyJane said:


> I’ll say it again, but Mexico City is astonishing for art. City of art, carnival and of fiesta.


Thank you for all your kind comments, *dear Jane*. They are always appreciated. 



paul62 said:


> Again, fantastic street shots.


Thank you very much for visiting my thread and for your friendly comments, *Paul*. 



LA fierce said:


> Lovely architecture, interesting and fun activities, modern skyscrapers, beautiful friendly people and top retail stores from all around the world. Mexico City is extraordinary!!!


Thank you very much, my *dear Friend*. I send you a big, big hug. 

*Thank you all for the views, likes and comments.*

*******


Mexico City - Palace of Fine Arts by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Historic Centre by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Historic Centre by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Museo Mural Diego Rivera - Gerardo Cantú by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Archbishop's Palace SHCP Art Museum - Jorge Alzaga by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - The National Palace by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - The National Palace by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Historic Centre by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Mariachi Marathon 2017 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Historic Centre - Street Protest by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Historic Centre by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Alameda Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Museo Mural Diego Rivera - Gerardo Cantú by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Ay, Chihuahua! by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## Leongname

really cute  
kay:


----------



## shik2005

wonderful updates!


----------



## General Electric

Really great, thanks for the sharing!


----------



## capricorn2000

very colorful art and culture/


----------



## Christi69

"I am the canine Mr. Spock" That is what the chihuahua seems to say! Thanks for the updates!


----------



## christos-greece

Once again great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## Gratteciel

Leongname said:


> really cute
> kay:


Thank you, *Leon*. That dog was really small. His head looked bigger than his body.



shik2005 said:


> wonderful updates!


Thank you very much, *Igor*. 



General Electric said:


> Really great, thanks for the sharing!


It is me who thanks you for your visit and your kind comment, *GE*. 



capricorn2000 said:


> very colorful art and culture/


Thank you so much, *Capricorn*. 



Christi69 said:


> "I am the canine Mr. Spock" That is what the chihuahua seems to say! Thanks for the updates!


:lol: Indeed! Thank you, *Christi*. I really appreciate your comments. 



christos-greece said:


> Once again great, very nice updates :cheers:


Thanks a lot, *Christos*. 

*******


Mexico City - Metropolitan Cathedral by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Historic Centre by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Historic Centre by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Historic Centre by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Historic Centre - City Theatre by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Archbishop's Palace SHCP Art Museum - Jorge Alzaga by francerobert2001, en Flickr​

Mexico City - Historic Centre - Outdoor Concert by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Historic Centre - Outdoor Concert by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Historic Centre - Outdoor Concert by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Mariachi Marathon 2017 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Museo Mural Diego Rivera - Gerardo Cantú by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - The National Palace by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Archbishop's Palace SHCP Art Museum - Ismael Vargas by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Alameda Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## Romashka01

Thank you for the wonderful impressions! kay: Metropolitan Cathedral is great! 
 that  is an interesting photo


----------



## openlyJane

The National Palace looks fabulous!


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Indeed! BTW, as always great, very nice updates, Roberto :cheers:


----------



## Benonie

What a colorful feast Mexico DC is! :applause:


----------



## LA fierce

Truly spectacular city, I love its colonial architecture and the elegant long corridors. Good to see images of the majestic National Palace. 
I send you a big big hug my friend! :hug:
Thanks for keeping us all interested.


----------



## Gratteciel

Romashka01 said:


> Thank you for the wonderful impressions! kay: Metropolitan Cathedral is great!
> that  is an interesting photo


Thank you so much, *Roman*. You are really kind, my friend. 



openlyJane said:


> The National Palace looks fabulous!


Thank you very much for your kind comment, *dear Jane*. 



christos-greece said:


> ^^ Indeed! BTW, as always great, very nice updates, Roberto :cheers:


Thank you, *Christos*. I'm glad you like them, my friend. 



Benonie said:


> What a colorful feast Mexico DC is! :applause:


Thank you, *Ben*! It is always a pleasure to read your friendly comments. 



LA fierce said:


> Truly spectacular city, I love its colonial architecture and the elegant long corridors. Good to see images of the majestic National Palace.
> I send you a big big hug my friend! :hug:
> Thanks for keeping us all interested.


Many thanks to you for your interest in Mexico City and for all your kind comments.
I send you a big hug, *dear Friend*. 

*******


Mexico City - Historic Centre by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - The National Palace by francerobert2001, en Flickr​

Mexico City - Museo Mural Diego Rivera - Gerardo Cantú by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Mariachi Marathon 2017 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - The National Palace by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Modern Art Museum by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec Castle by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - The National Palace by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Historic Centre by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Historic Centre by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - The National Palace by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## LA fierce

Beautiful art, murals and palaces! :hug:


----------



## Leongname

just beautiful!


----------



## Why-Why

I just love those Rivera murals!


----------



## Eduarqui

^^

Very interesting Architecture, a lot of impressive Art, Music and Dance on the streets, handsome people... and a lovely chihuahua 

It's a feast for our eyes to visit your thread and your spectacular city, dear friend :cheers:


----------



## Gratteciel

Why-Why said:


> Such beautiful juxtapositions of street life and art! Truly a joy to behold.


Thank you for your nice words, *Why-Why*. I really appreciate it. 



RegioManio said:


> I totally agree. This thread is very interesting not only for the beauty of the photos themselves but also for the way Gratteciel organizes them here. Congrats, my firend!
> 
> Cheers


Thank you so much, *my Friend*. You are really kind. 



Benonie said:


> :applause: You always bring Art into this wonderful thread! Mexico City really is a living art museum!


It is always a pleasure to read your comments, *Ben*. Thanks a lot! 



roballan said:


> Wonderful pictures as always, dear Gratteciel. Amazing job!


Thank you, for visiting my thread, dear* Roballan*. I'm glad you like it. 



christos-greece said:


> ^^ Really great, very nice photos; well done, Roberto :cheers:


Thank you very much for supporting my thread, *Christos* . 

*Thanks to all for your visits, your comments and your likes.*

*******


Mexico City - Alameda Park - Mextrópoli 2017 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Alameda Park - Mextrópoli 2017 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Alameda Park - Mextrópoli 2017 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Alameda Park - Mextrópoli 2017 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Alameda Park - Mextrópoli 2017 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Alameda Park - Mextrópoli 2017 by francerobert2001, en Flickr

*Spring is coming!*


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Historic Centre by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Alameda Park - Mextrópoli 2017 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec Lake by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Juárez Avenue by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Juárez Avenue by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Juárez Avenue by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

^^ As always great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## Gratteciel

christos-greece said:


> ^^ As always great, very nice updates :cheers:


Thank you, *Christos*. You are really kind, my friend! 

*******


Mexico City - Chapultepec Castle by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Salvador Dalí along the Paseo de la Reforma. Soumaya Museum Collection by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Alameda Park - Mextrópoli 2017 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Louis Pasteur Garden by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Modern Art Museum - Juan Soriano by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Alameda Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Museo Tamayo by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Museo Tamayo by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Juárez Avenue by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Juárez Avenue by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## openlyJane

Quirky, wonderful ‘bucket' public art; and beautiful purple blossomed trees on Le Paseo De La Reforma......


----------



## christos-greece

Wonderful, very nice photos as always :cheers:


----------



## Romashka01

So many wonderful photos!! thank you,Roberto :applause:


----------



## LA fierce

One of the few city's in the world where boredom doesn't exist. This city has many attractions and activities to chose from. 
Excellent images as usual my dear friend! Thank you!


----------



## Gratteciel

openlyJane said:


> Quirky, wonderful ‘bucket' public art; and beautiful purple blossomed trees on Le Paseo De La Reforma......


Thank you very much, *dear Jane* for all your nice comments. 
I also think the installation of the buckets is very ingenious.
At this time of year, the city looks very colorful with all those beautiful blooming trees.



christos-greece said:


> Wonderful, very nice photos as always :cheers:


Thanks a lot, Christos. I really appreciate your visits and comments! 



Romashka01 said:


> So many wonderful photos!! thank you,Roberto :applause:


I'm glad you like them, *dear Friend*! 
I send you a big hug to the beautiful Ukraine.



LA fierce said:


> One of the few city's in the world where boredom doesn't exist. This city has many attractions and activities to chose from.
> Excellent images as usual my dear friend! Thank you!


I completely agree with you, *dear Friend*. 
Best of all, many of the activities are free and accessible to all people.

*******


Mexico City - Chapultepec Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma - Ant Parade by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Museo Tamayo, Rufino Tamayo by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma - Ant Parade by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec Castle by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma - Ant Parade by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec Castle by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Archbishop's Palace - SHCP Art Museum - Olga Chorro - Detail by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma - Ant Parade by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Alameda Park - Mextrópoli 2017 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## Gratteciel

*Zempoala Lagoons National Park (68.6 km from Mexico City)*

The Park consists of seven lagoons which are supplied with water through rain and the rivers descending from the surrounding 
mountains. 
Three of the lagoons have water the whole year, and the other four are seasonal.


Mexico - Zempoala Lagoons National Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico - Zempoala Lagoons National Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico - Zempoala Lagoons National Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico - Zempoala Lagoons National Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico - Zempoala Lagoons National Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico - Zempoala Lagoons National Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico - Zempoala Lagoons National Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico - Zempoala Lagoons National Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico - Zempoala Lagoons National Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico - Zempoala Lagoons National Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico - Zempoala Lagoons National Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico - Zempoala Lagoons National Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## Why-Why

Love the ant parade ... and the Zempoala Lagoons!


----------



## falp6

Awesome pics of Zempoala Lagoons and Paseo de la Reforma. Those trees with purple flowers give to the public spaces a very nice atmosphere!


----------



## LA fierce

The Zempoala Lagoons... :drool:
Are these lagoons part of the Mexico City territory, or are they part of a neighboring state?


----------



## paul62

Beautiful!


----------



## capricorn2000

nice! everytime I check your thread, there's always something interesing to see, those comtemporary art pieces and some cultural show.


----------



## DarkLite

You have a great eye for framing public art


----------



## RegioManio

Beautiful photos of the Ant Parade and Lagunas de Zempoala, Gratteciel!


----------



## RegioManio

LA fierce said:


> The Zempoala Lagoons... :drool:
> Are these lagoons part of the Mexico City territory, or are they part of a neighboring state?


They're mostly in the State of Morelos, but a little part of the park corresponds to the State of Mexico (South of Mexico City). They're close to Ajusco National Park.


----------



## christos-greece

Really beautiful, very nice photos from empoala Lagoons national park, Roberto :cheers:


----------



## yansa

Dear Roberto, now I took the time to look at all your sets I've missed meanwhile:

Beautiful picture with Hotel Imperial, special light...
Love the Nevado de Toluca National Park - what an impressive landscape!
My favourite pic from the Sonmaya Museum is the giant thumb by S. Dali
with the lady and her cute little dog in the background. 

Superb pic you titled "Spring is coming!" - love the trees with the violet blossoms!
The Mexican national costumes for women are so colourful, friendly and lovely!

Thank you again for your excellent mix of nature, architecture, people, animals and art! kay:


----------



## Gratteciel

Why-Why said:


> Love the ant parade ... and the Zempoala Lagoons!


Thank you very much, *Why-Why* for your kind comment. 



falp6 said:


> Awesome pics of Zempoala Lagoons and Paseo de la Reforma. Those trees with purple flowers give to the public spaces a very nice atmosphere!


Thanks a lot, *Falp*. Indeed, the colour of those trees is beautiful. 



LA fierce said:


> The Zempoala Lagoons... :drool:
> Are these lagoons part of the Mexico City territory, or are they part of a neighboring state?


RegioManio has kindly answered your question, *my dear Friend*. 
I send you a big, big hug!



paul62 said:


> Beautiful!


Thank you so much, *Paul*. 



capricorn2000 said:


> nice! everytime I check your thread, there's always something interesing to see, those comtemporary art pieces and some cultural show.


Thank you for your nice words, *Capricorn*. 



DarkLite said:


> You have a great eye for framing public art


Thanks a lot for visiting my thread and for your kind comment, *DarkLite*. 



RegioManio said:


> Beautiful photos of the Ant Parade and Lagunas de Zempoala, Gratteciel!


Thank you, dear *RegioManio*. 
There is always something interesting to see in CDMX. 



christos-greece said:


> Really beautiful, very nice photos from empoala Lagoons national park, Roberto :cheers:


Thank you, *Christos*. I'm glad you like them, my friend! 



yansa said:


> Dear Roberto, now I took the time to look at all your sets I've missed meanwhile:
> 
> Beautiful picture with Hotel Imperial, special light...
> Love the Nevado de Toluca National Park - what an impressive landscape!
> My favourite pic from the Sonmaya Museum is the giant thumb by S. Dali
> with the lady and her cute little dog in the background.
> 
> Superb pic you titled "Spring is coming!" - love the trees with the violet blossoms!
> The Mexican national costumes for women are so colourful, friendly and lovely!
> 
> Thank you again for your excellent mix of nature, architecture, people, animals and art! kay:


Thank you very much for your kind comments, dear *Silvia*; But especially for taking the time to visit several pages of my thread. I really appreciate it. 

*Thank you all for your views, likes and comments.* 

*******


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Museo Tamayo, John Chamberlain by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Alameda Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Museo Tamayo, Rufino Tamayo by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Condesa District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Alameda Park - Mextrópoli 2017 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Museo Tamayo by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec Castle by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Roma District - The Casa Lamm Cultural Center by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## LA fierce

Truly amazing pictures my friend, and the city seems to spoil its inhabitants day after day. :cheers: :hug:


----------



## Why-Why

Wonderful pictures as ever, Roberto. I can't decide which pair of lovers I like better: the newlyweds or the pigeons!


----------



## yansa

This is a very romantic set, dear Roberto! kay:

I particularly love the pic with the two pigeons (?) in the tree.
Wonderful view over the trees to the skyscrapers of Mexico City!


----------



## Romashka01

wow! gorgeous set of pictures kay: kay:


----------



## Leongname

always great :cheers:
p.s. the Three Musketeers kay:


----------



## General Electric

One time again, it's very nice composition of your amazing city!


----------



## christos-greece

As always great, very nice photos, Roberto :cheers:


----------



## Gratteciel

LA fierce said:


> Truly amazing pictures my friend, and the city seems to spoil its inhabitants day after day. :cheers: :hug:


Thank you very much, *dear Friend*. I'm glad you like them. 



Why-Why said:


> Wonderful pictures as ever, Roberto. I can't decide which pair of lovers I like better: the newlyweds or the pigeons!


Thanks a lot, *Why-Why*. You are very kind! 



yansa said:


> This is a very romantic set, dear Roberto! kay:
> 
> I particularly love the pic with the two pigeons (?) in the tree.
> Wonderful view over the trees to the skyscrapers of Mexico City!


Thank you, *dear Silvia* for your really nice comments. 



Romashka01 said:


> wow! gorgeous set of pictures kay: kay:


Thank you so much, *Roman*. I really appreciate your nice words. 



Leongname said:


> always great :cheers:
> p.s. the Three Musketeers kay:


Thank you, *Leon*. It is always a pleasure to read your kind comments. 



General Electric said:


> One time again, it's very nice composition of your amazing city!


Thank you very much for visiting my thread and for your kind comment, *GE*. 



christos-greece said:


> As always great, very nice photos, Roberto :cheers:


Thank you, *Christos* for your support. 

*******


Mexico City - Republic Square - Flowers Carpet by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Republic Square - Flowers Carpet by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Republic Square - Flowers Carpet by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Republic Square - Flowers Carpet by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Condesa District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Condesa District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Condesa District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Condesa District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Condesa District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Condesa District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## AbidM

+1 From me


----------



## LA fierce

Mexico City looking great! :heart:


----------



## christos-greece

^^ As always great, very nice updates, Roberto :cheers:


----------



## El_Greco

Lots of hipsters! Cool shots, though.


----------



## Roverach

The activities in Mexico city are very diverses. I don't have doubt this city is one of the best to live in latin america.


----------



## Romashka01

:applause: Excellent photos, my friend! I would like to walk around Condesa district :happy:


----------



## Gratteciel

AbidM said:


> +1 From me


Thank you very much, *Abid*. 



LA fierce said:


> Mexico City looking great! :heart:


Thanks a lot, my dear *Friend*! 



christos-greece said:


> ^^ As always great, very nice updates, Roberto :cheers:


Thank you, *Christos*. You are very kind. 



El_Greco said:


> Lots of hipsters! Cool shots, though.


Thank you, *El Greco*. 
You're right, there are many hipsters in La Roma and La Condesa neighborhoods.



Roverach said:


> The activities in Mexico city are very diverses. I don't have doubt this city is one of the best to live in latin america.


Thank you for visiting my thread, *Roverach*. 
There is always something interesting to see or do in CDMX.



Romashka01 said:


> :applause: Excellent photos, my friend! I would like to walk around Condesa district :happy:


Thank you, *dear Roman*. 
I love walking in La Condesa. Almost every Saturday I take my dog there for a walk.
Almost all the cafes and restaurants in the area are pet friendly.

*Thank you all for visiting and commenting. *

*******

One of my favourites avenues in the city. Juárez Avenue.


Mexico City - Juárez Avenue by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Juárez Avenue by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Juárez Avenue by francerobert2001, en Flickr

*****


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Esteban Gutiérrez - Fórmula E by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Esteban Gutiérrez - Fórmula E by francerobert2001, en Flickr

*****


Mexico City - Condesa District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Museum of Popular Art by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Museum of Popular Art - Alberto Fuster by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Río Tiber Street by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## LA fierce

Mexico City is experimenting a renaissance without precedence. Great pictures of the extravagant Mexican capital! :drool:


----------



## PinkWho

Amazing how Mexico city has transform itself!!


----------



## AbidM

can't complain, lovely as always.


----------



## shik2005

Lovely updates, Roberto!


----------



## openlyJane

The carpet of flowers - beautiful. What I love best about Mexico city is the profusion of plant-life & colour, and the sense of the tropics.


----------



## DarkLite

As always a real pleasure to view your thread and get a good idea of what's trendy in Mexico City.


----------



## Gratteciel

LA fierce said:


> Mexico City is experimenting a renaissance without precedence. Great pictures of the extravagant Mexican capital! :drool:


Thank you, *my dear Friend*. I'm glad you like them and I send you a big hug. 



PinkWho said:


> Amazing how Mexico city has transform itself!!


I totally agree with you, *PinkWho*. Thanks for visiting my thread. 



AbidM said:


> can't complain, lovely as always.


Thank you very much, *AbidM*. You are really kind. 



shik2005 said:


> Lovely updates, Roberto!


Thanks a lot, *Igor*. I really appreciate your nice comments. 



openlyJane said:


> The carpet of flowers - beautiful. What I love best about Mexico city is the profusion of plant-life & colour, and the sense of the tropics.


Thank you for such kind words, *dear Jane*. 
I also like the city to be so green.



DarkLite said:


> As always a real pleasure to view your thread and get a good idea of what's trendy in Mexico City.


It's very kind of you to say that, *DarkLite*. I really appreciate it my friend. 

*******


Mexico City - Museum of Popular Art by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Gante Street by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Reforma Tower by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Museum of Popular Art by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Palace of Fine Arts by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Museum of Popular Art by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Juárez Avenue by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Cuemanco by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Banamex Cultural Palace Museum - Former Palace of Iturbide - Cristóbal de Villalpando by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Banamex Cultural Palace Museum - Former Palace of Iturbide - Cristóbal de Villalpando by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Banamex Cultural Palace Museum - Former Palace of Iturbide - Cristóbal de Villalpando by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## LA fierce

^^
These last three art portraits are truly beautiful. Te mando un abrazote mi estimadisimo amigo!


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Indeed these photos are really very nice, beautiful :cheers:


----------



## Why-Why

Another great set! I just love those images from the Popular Art Museum.


----------



## falp6

A very vibrant city. Gorgeous pictures!


----------



## capricorn2000

nice shots and quite interesting colors and culture.....like those old traditional religious paintings and can you tell me the artists? I know some of the famous Mexican artists by names and their works.


----------



## Leongname

beautiful city and beautiful photosets kay:


----------



## Gratteciel

LA fierce said:


> ^^
> These last three art portraits are truly beautiful. Te mando un abrazote mi estimadisimo amigo!


Thank you very much for your support, *my dear Friend*. 
I also send you a big hug!



christos-greece said:


> ^^ Indeed these photos are really very nice, beautiful :cheers:


Thanks a lot, *Christos* for your kindness. 



Why-Why said:


> Another great set! I just love those images from the Popular Art Museum.


Indeed, this is a very beautiful and colorful museum. Thanks for your kind comment, *Why-Why*. 



falp6 said:


> A very vibrant city. Gorgeous pictures!


Thank you so much, *Falp*. I'm glad you like them, my friend. 



capricorn2000 said:


> nice shots and quite interesting colors and culture.....like those old traditional religious paintings and can you tell me the artists? I know some of the famous Mexican artists by names and their works.


Thank you for your nice comment and for your interest in Mexico City, *Capricorn*. 
All the paintings in that exhibition belong to the same author: Cristóbal de Villalpando (1649 – 1714) 



Leongname said:


> beautiful city and beautiful photosets kay:


Thanks a lot, *Leon*. It's always a pleasure to read your comments. 

*******

*Mexico City - Los Dinamos National Park*

This park is located within the limits of Mexico City, about 15 minutes from the urban area. In Los Dinamos you can practice several activities 
such as biking, rock climbing, rappelling, camping, walking, trout fishing and horse riding. The park is an ecotourism protected area of 2,429
hectares with forests and waterfalls, visited mainly by families and nature lovers.
*I hope you like it!*



Mexico City - Los Dinamos National Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Los Dinamos National Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Los Dinamos National Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Los Dinamos National Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Los Dinamos National Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Los Dinamos National Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Los Dinamos National Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Los Dinamos National Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Los Dinamos National Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Los Dinamos National Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## Gratteciel

Mexico City - Los Dinamos National Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Los Dinamos National Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Los Dinamos National Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Los Dinamos National Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Los Dinamos National Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Los Dinamos National Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Los Dinamos National Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Los Dinamos National Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Los Dinamos National Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Los Dinamos National Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## Gratteciel

Mexico City - Los Dinamos National Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Los Dinamos National Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr

*Stop, breathe, observe and enjoy*


Mexico City - Los Dinamos National Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Los Dinamos National Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Los Dinamos National Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Los Dinamos National Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Los Dinamos National Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Los Dinamos National Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Los Dinamos National Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Los Dinamos National Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## Gratteciel

*The last one, I promise!*


Mexico City - Los Dinamos National Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Los Dinamos National Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Los Dinamos National Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Los Dinamos National Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Los Dinamos National Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Los Dinamos National Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Los Dinamos National Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Los Dinamos National Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Los Dinamos National Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Los Dinamos National Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Los Dinamos National Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Los Dinamos National Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Los Dinamos National Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Los Dinamos National Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Los Dinamos National Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## LA fierce

^^
Stunning place! Camping is exciting. 
Never heard of this place before, I love it!!! :cheers:


----------



## BARLACH

Dont make promises , your photos are always welcome.


----------



## roballan

Not very often the national parks within the city are shown, excellent work! Those pictures are gorgeous!


----------



## openlyJane

Fabulous!


----------



## shik2005

Wonderful place! Must-have in every city...


----------



## Christi69

Gorgeous spring and beautiful national park! Thanks once more for your photos!


----------



## Eduarqui

The way Mexico City offers Public Art for locals and foreigners should be repeated here in Rio, I would love to see this improvment in my town: good taste and freedom of creation is the path for many good thiongs.

Zempoala Lagoons and Los Dinamos are great places to see, this "open land" close to town is a thing I do enjoy, as you know, dear friend 

And that flower carpet on Republic Square is fabulously beautiful, guess it is seasonal, to call for Springtime, am I right?


----------



## Romashka01

Excellent pics,dear friend! Always a pleasure to visit this thread kay:


----------



## Gratteciel

LA fierce said:


> ^^
> Stunning place! Camping is exciting.
> Never heard of this place before, I love it!!! :cheers:


It really is a place that makes you forget the hustle and bustle of the city. I send you a hug, my *Friend*. 



BARLACH said:


> Dont make promises , your photos are always welcome.


Thank you for your nice words, *BARLACH*. 



roballan said:


> Not very often the national parks within the city are shown, excellent work! Those pictures are gorgeous!


Thank you, *Roballan*. I'm glad you like them! 



openlyJane said:


> Fabulous!


Thank you very much, dear *Jane*. 



shik2005 said:


> Wonderful place! Must-have in every city...


Thank you, *Igor*. You are very kind. 



Christi69 said:


> Gorgeous spring and beautiful national park! Thanks once more for your photos!


It's me who thanks you for your constant support of my thread, dear *Christi*. 



Eduarqui said:


> The way Mexico City offers Public Art for locals and foreigners should be repeated here in Rio, I would love to see this improvment in my town: good taste and freedom of creation is the path for many good thiongs.
> 
> Zempoala Lagoons and Los Dinamos are great places to see, this "open land" close to town is a thing I do enjoy, as you know, dear friend
> 
> And that flower carpet on Republic Square is fabulously beautiful, guess it is seasonal, to call for Springtime, am I right?


Thank you so much, dear *Eduardo*. I really appreciate your comments. 
The carpet of flowers in the Republic Square is a preamble to the festival of flowers and gardens that will take place at the end of April.
In fact, it only lasted three or four days.



Romashka01 said:


> Excellent pics,dear friend! Always a pleasure to visit this thread kay:


Thanks a lot, dear *Roman*. Your words mean a lot to me. 

*******


Mexico City - Chapultepec Park 2nd Section by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec Park 2nd Section by francerobert2001, en Flickr

*Impressed by the pirouettes of cyclists and skaters.*


Mexico City - Skatepark by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Skatepark by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Skatepark by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Museum of Popular Art by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec Park 2nd Section by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Archbishop's Palace SHCP Art Museum - Ismael Vargas by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec Park 2nd Section by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec Park 2nd Section by francerobert2001, en Flickr

*The Myth of Water Fountain is formed by eleven mirrors of water and eleven monoliths that refer to the Olmec Culture.*


Mexico City - The Myth of Water Fountain by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - The Myth of Water Fountain by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - The Myth of Water Fountain by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - The Myth of Water Fountain by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - The Myth of Water Fountain by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## Why-Why

Another beautiful set! I can't decide which one I like best, though I'd give a special commendation to that family's reaction shot to the acrobatics.


----------



## General Electric

AS always it's a very nice update, dear gratteciel kay:


----------



## christos-greece

Really great, very nice updates Roberto; well done :cheers:


----------



## Leongname

beautiful update! nice photos of trees Robert :applause:


----------



## Benonie

Life... Love... Like! kay:


----------



## diddyD

Superb pics - like always.


----------



## Roverach

I don't know that zone in Mexico City, it´s very pretty. Only I know the first section of Chapultepec.


----------



## PinkWho

Those Jacaranda trees make the city look more colorful!


----------



## falp6

Stunning photos. Those trees give to the public spaces a very charming atmosphere!


----------



## LA fierce

Lovely set of pictures, Mexico City looks clean, beautiful and charming!


----------



## yansa

What a wonderful update, dear Roberto! kay:
The lovely duck family! 
And I love those trees with their hypnotizing blue/purple colour !!


----------



## capricorn2000

great great photos,,,, I know that someday, I'll be there just waiting for the right time.


----------



## cesar

Great photos!


----------



## Gratteciel

Why-Why said:


> Another beautiful set! I can't decide which one I like best, though I'd give a special commendation to that family's reaction shot to the acrobatics.


Thank you so much, *Why-Why*. 
Indeed, they are very expressive.



General Electric said:


> AS always it's a very nice update, dear gratteciel kay:


Thanks a lot, dear *GE*. You are very kind. 



christos-greece said:


> Really great, very nice updates Roberto; well done :cheers:


Thank you, *Christos*. I'm glad you like them. 



Leongname said:


> beautiful update! nice photos of trees Robert :applause:


Thank you, *Leon*. Those trees are really beautiful. 



Benonie said:


> Life... Love... Like! kay:


Thank you very much, *Ben*. 



diddyD said:


> Superb pics - like always.


Thank you, *diddyD*. I really appreciate your comments. 



Roverach said:


> I don't know that zone in Mexico City, it´s very pretty. Only I know the first section of Chapultepec.


The second section is very different from the first one, but also very beautiful, *Roverach*. 



PinkWho said:


> Those Jacaranda trees make the city look more colorful!


I totally agree, *PinkWho*. Too bad that color lasts a short time. 



falp6 said:


> Stunning photos. Those trees give to the public spaces a very charming atmosphere!


Thank you very much, *Falp6*. 
Many areas of the city have such beautiful trees.



LA fierce said:


> Lovely set of pictures, Mexico City looks clean, beautiful and charming!


Thank you for all your nice comments, dear *Friend*. 



yansa said:


> What a wonderful update, dear Roberto! kay:
> The lovely duck family!
> And I love those trees with their hypnotizing blue/purple colour !!


Thank you very much, dear *Silvia*. Those little ducks are so cute. 



capricorn2000 said:


> great great photos,,,, I know that someday, I'll be there just waiting for the right time.


Thank you, *Capricorn*. I hope to see you here soon. 



cesar said:


> Great photos!


Thank you very much, *César*. 

*******


Mexico City - Chapultepec Park 2nd Section by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Historic Centre by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec Park 2nd Section by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Banamex Cultural Palace Museum - Former Palace of Iturbide - Cristóbal de Villalpando by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Juárez Avenue by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec Park 2nd Section by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Skatepark by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Museum of Popular Art by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Madero Street by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec Castle by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Modern Art Museum - Ben Hur Baz Viaud by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec Park 2nd Section by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## LA fierce

Despite the fact that Mexico City is a monstrous and very active place, it seems that its inhabitants find the way to have the best recreational/relaxing time ever... kay:
Thank you dear gratteciel for your hard work!!!


----------



## Why-Why

Great stuff, Roberto! That one of the incongruous quintet on Madero Street is just brilliant.


----------



## Romashka01

I love Mexico City! one of the world's greatest cities!
Amazing photos kay: thank you for sharing,dear friend :cheers:


----------



## yansa

Beautiful, dear Roberto! kay:
Particularly love the giant stone snake, the violet blossoms above the green pond
and the last pic with the familiy on the tree.


----------



## falp6

Wonderful set!


----------



## General Electric

How beautiful! :applause:


----------



## Gratteciel

LA fierce said:


> Despite the fact that Mexico City is a monstrous and very active place, it seems that its inhabitants find the way to have the best recreational/relaxing time ever... kay:
> Thank you dear gratteciel for your hard work!!!


Thank you very much, my *dear Friend*. I send you a big, big,big hug. 



Why-Why said:


> Great stuff, Roberto! That one of the incongruous quintet on Madero Street is just brilliant.


Thanks a lot, *Why-Why*. You are really kind! 



Romashka01 said:


> I love Mexico City! one of the world's greatest cities!
> Amazing photos kay: thank you for sharing,dear friend :cheers:


Thank you so much, *dear Roman* for such nice words. 



yansa said:


> Beautiful, dear Roberto! kay:
> Particularly love the giant stone snake, the violet blossoms above the green pond
> and the last pic with the familiy on the tree.


Thank you, *dear Silvia*. Your comments are always appreciated.  



falp6 said:


> Wonderful set!


Thank you, *Falp*. I'm glad you like it! 



General Electric said:


> How beautiful! :applause:


Thank you, *dear GE*. You are very kind! 

*******


Mexico City - Flowers and Gardens 2017 Festival by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Flowers and Gardens 2017 Festival by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Campo Marte - Plaza del Servicio a la Patria by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Campo Marte - Plaza del Servicio a la Patria by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Banamex Cultural Palace Museum - Former Palace of Iturbide - Cristóbal de Villalpando by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Campo Marte - Plaza del Servicio a la Patria by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Campo Marte - Plaza del Servicio a la Patria by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Former Archbishop's Palace - SHCP Art Museum by francerobert2001, en Flickr



Mexico City - Campo Marte - Plaza del Servicio a la Patria by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec Park 2nd Section by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Polanco District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## Benonie

Beautiful art and shiny bright colors! kay:


----------



## christos-greece

Indeed wonderful, very nice new photos, Roberto :cheers:


----------



## Romashka01

Beautiful update,Roberto :yes: I especially like 10 and 11 kay:


----------



## Gratteciel

Benonie said:


> Beautiful art and shiny bright colors! kay:


Thank you very much, *Ben*. I'm glad you like it. 



christos-greece said:


> Indeed wonderful, very nice new photos, Roberto :cheers:


Thank you for your nice comments, *Christos*. 



Romashka01 said:


> Beautiful update,Roberto :yes: I especially like 10 and 11 kay:


Thank you so much, *dear Roman*. I really appreciate your kindness. 

*******

*All the sculptures of this park (32) were made with arms confiscated by the army.*


Mexico City - Campo Marte - Plaza del Servicio a la Patria by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Campo Marte - Plaza del Servicio a la Patria by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Campo Marte - Plaza del Servicio a la Patria by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Campo Marte - Plaza del Servicio a la Patria by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Campo Marte - Plaza del Servicio a la Patria by francerobert2001, en Flickr

*******

*Is he laughing at me?* >(>(>(


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma - Is he laughing at me? by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Campo Marte - Plaza del Servicio a la Patria by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Banamex Cultural Palace Museum - Former Palace of Iturbide - Cristóbal de Villalpando by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Historic Centre - Madero Street by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec Park 2nd Section by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - El Lago Restaurant by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - National Auditorium by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Heroic Youth Avenue by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Bratty kid for dinner by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Once again great, very nice updates, Roberto :cheers:


----------



## shik2005

Great idea to make sculptures from weapon kay:

Nice updates, Roberto!


----------



## Why-Why

Better even than swords into ploughshares! Wonderful.


----------



## Eduarqui

We should use this very good idea of creating sculptures with confiscated arms here in Rio de Janeiro too, I do love this 

(and my town could include the splendid urban design from Paseo de La Reforma in this "good idea to be imitated")


----------



## Leongname

Gratteciel said:


> *Is he laughing at me?* >(>(>(


 i think so :lol:
nice update Robert kay:


----------



## LA fierce

Very interesting sculptures, and the park looks beautiful. 
Reforma looking great as always.


----------



## christos-greece

Roberto, keep them coming! :cheers:

BTW, i send you a PM


----------



## General Electric

Very nice updates, beautiful urban green place!


----------



## yansa

Wonderful updates again, dear Roberto!
I particularly love the strong colours in the first pics of 2243, and the twig
with the red blossoms! kay:


----------



## Gratteciel

christos-greece said:


> Once again great, very nice updates, Roberto :cheers:


Thank you, *Christos*. You are very kind, my friend. 



shik2005 said:


> Great idea to make sculptures from weapon kay:
> 
> Nice updates, Roberto!


Thank you very much, *Igor*. 



Why-Why said:


> Better even than swords into ploughshares! Wonderful.


Thank you for your nice comment, *Why-Why*. 



Eduarqui said:


> We should use this very good idea of creating sculptures with confiscated arms here in Rio de Janeiro too, I do love this
> 
> (and my town could include the splendid urban design from Paseo de La Reforma in this "good idea to be imitated")


Thank you very much for your kind words, *Eduardo*. I really appreciate it, dear friend. 



Leongname said:


> i think so :lol:
> nice update Robert kay:


Thank you, *Leon*. I'm glad you like it. 



LA fierce said:


> Very interesting sculptures, and the park looks beautiful.
> Reforma looking great as always.


Thank you, *my dear Friend*. As always, I send you a big hug. 



General Electric said:


> Very nice updates, beautiful urban green place!


Thank you very much, *GE*. 



yansa said:


> Wonderful updates again, dear Roberto!
> I particularly love the strong colours in the first pics of 2243, and the twig
> with the red blossoms! kay:


Thank you very much,* dear Silvia*. 
I am very happy to read your comments in my thread, because that means that you feel better. I send you a big hug and my best wishes.
I hope you like the next set.

*******

*Flowers and Gardens Festival*

*The Flowers and Gardens Festival 2017 is currently being held in various neighborhoods of Mexico City.
In Paseo de la Reforma, the City Government installed 72 arches with flowers.*


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## yansa

Thank you, dear Roberto! :hug:
Your new update is a lovely dream - what a good start into the day
to look at such flower colour magic!  kay:


----------



## LA fierce

Extremely beautiful flower arches, it would be nice to keep them on Paseo de la Reforma permanently! I also send you a big hug my dearest friend. I truly admire the beauty of your city.


----------



## Christi69

Looking at your pictures, one is longing to go and visit the city! Thanks


----------



## christos-greece

Beautiful, very nice updates Roberto and well done :cheers:

Did you see my PM, btw?


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates, Roberto! :cheers:


----------



## LA fierce

I love your high-quality pictures my friend. :hug:


----------



## Gratteciel

Leongname said:


> nice update Robert! San Angel District looks really great :applause:


Thank you very much, *Leon*. Indeed, San Ángel is really nice. 



shik2005 said:


> It is great pleasure to visit your thread, Roberto! :applause:


Thank you for your kind comment,* Igor*. 



Bristol Mike said:


> Great photos all round! Looks like Mexico City has some quality green spaces which is nice in such a big city.


Thank you so much, *Mike*. 



Why-Why said:


> Beautiful, Roberto! Mexico City's public sculpture is the best I've seen anywhere.


Those are very kind words, *Why-Why*. Thank you. 



Romashka01 said:


> What a great pleasure for the eyes! :yes: Excellent updates, dear friend! many favorites :applause:


Thank you, dear *Roman*. It is always a pleasure to read your comments! 



Eduarqui said:


> Loved the combination of Nature and Art on your update above, and that couple with the lady taking a photograph of the man sitting on the giant "chair" (looks like a hand, with more fingers, so this is Art) is very handsome


Thanks a lot, dear *Eduardo*. You are really kind. 



christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates, Roberto! :cheers:


Thank you, *Christos*. I'm glad you like them, my friend! 



LA fierce said:


> I love your high-quality pictures my friend. :hug:


Thank you, my dear *Friend*. Your words mean a lot to me. 

*******


Mexico City by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - San Angel District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Palace of Fine Arts Museum - José Clemente Orozco by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Juárez Avenue by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec Park - Franklin Delano Roosevelt Monument by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

I really like the painting from your last post - it's so mystical and intense in the same moment.


----------



## diddyD

Gorgeous street pics.


----------



## LA fierce

Yes, beautiful streets and interesting paintings!  :uh:


----------



## El_Greco

Nice updates!


----------



## falp6

Impressive mural and stunning photos!


----------



## yansa

Beautiful San Ángel, dear Roberto! 

Are those white African Lilies (Agapanthus) in #2290/2?

2290/7 Very nice restaurant!

2295/7 A lovely path in the Botanical Garden! kay:

Is this a "wish tree" in 2295/14, where people can hang little notices
with their wishes into?

#2304/3 A superb relaxation place under bougainvillea...

A great joy to look at your updates, dear friend - as always! :applause:


----------



## christos-greece

As always great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## General Electric

Absolutely beautiful dear Gratteciel kay: :applause:

This one is very nice too kay:



Gratteciel said:


> Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## Benonie

Yet another wonderful set of stunning Mexico! kay:


----------



## Gratteciel

Skopje/Скопје;140066374 said:


> I really like the painting from your last post - it's so mystical and intense in the same moment.


Thanks a lot, *Skopje*! 
The artist's name is José Clemente Orozco; One of the greatest Mexican muralists.



diddyD said:


> Gorgeous street pics.


Thank you so much, *diddyD*. I'm glad you like them. 



LA fierce said:


> Yes, beautiful streets and interesting paintings!  :uh:


Thank you, dear *Friend*. You are really kind! 



El_Greco said:


> Nice updates!


Thank you, *El Greco*. I really appreciate it. 



falp6 said:


> Impressive mural and stunning photos!


Thank you, *Falp6* for your nice words. 



yansa said:


> Beautiful San Ángel, dear Roberto!
> 
> Are those white African Lilies (Agapanthus) in #2290/2?
> 
> 2290/7 Very nice restaurant!
> 
> 2295/7 A lovely path in the Botanical Garden! kay:
> 
> Is this a "wish tree" in 2295/14, where people can hang little notices
> with their wishes into?
> 
> #2304/3 A superb relaxation place under bougainvillea...
> 
> A great joy to look at your updates, dear friend - as always! :applause:


I am very grateful, indeed, for your interest, my dear *Silvia*. 
San Angel is like entering a place where time stopped; Although on Saturdays and Sundays it is visited by many locals and tourists.
In fact, those plants are agapanthus. That "wish tree" is in the botanical garden in the children's section. I send you a hug, dear friend.



christos-greece said:


> As always great, very nice updates :cheers:


Thank you, *Christos*. Your support for my thread is very important to me. 



General Electric said:


> Absolutely beautiful dear Gratteciel kay: :applause:
> 
> This one is very nice too kay:


Thank you very much, dear *GE*. I really appreciate your nice comments. 



Benonie said:


> Yet another wonderful set of stunning Mexico! kay:


Thank you so much, *Ben*! It is always a pleasure to read your comments. 

*******


Mexico City - Palace of Fine Arts Museum - Frida Kahlo by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Botanical Garden by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Historic Centre by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Frontón México by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - San Angel District - La Bombilla Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Cactus flower by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Louis Pasteur Garden by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Botanical Garden by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Botanical Garden by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Juárez Avenue by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - San Angel District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## LA fierce

Interesting public areas. Very good looking people too.


----------



## diddyD

Superb pics - always.&#55357;&#56399;


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Lovely church on the last photo.


----------



## openlyJane

Such vibrancy in your photos.


----------



## Leongname

nice update Robert kay:
p.s. for agent 007 :lol:


----------



## Why-Why

Another beautiful set! I especially like the Pasteur statue and the church with purple blossoms.


----------



## Christi69

Yes, another beautiful set! What is the red ArtDeco building?


----------



## christos-greece

Indeed great, very nice new set of photos :cheers:


----------



## Salazar Rick

Very nice my dear friend!!!! .. oh my beautiful city :nocrook:


As always your images are amazing


----------



## Gratteciel

LA fierce said:


> Interesting public areas. Very good looking people too.


Thank you *my dear Friend*! I send you a warm greeting.  



diddyD said:


> Superb pics - always.��


Thank you very much *diddyD*. It's always a pleasure to read your comments. 



Skopje/Скопје;140200669 said:


> Lovely church on the last photo.


Thank you,, *Skopje*. Indeed, it is a beautiful old church. 



openlyJane said:


> Such vibrancy in your photos.


Thanks a lot, *dear Jane*. You are very kind. 



Leongname said:


> nice update Robert kay:
> p.s. *for agent 007* :lol:


Thank you, *Leon*. 
I do not think J Bond would have liked that much. :lol:



Why-Why said:


> Another beautiful set! I especially like the Pasteur statue and the church with purple blossoms.


Thank you, *Why-Why* for your nice words. 



Christi69 said:


> Yes, another beautiful set! What is the red ArtDeco building?


Thank you, *dear Christi*. 
The red building is a place to play Jai Alai. It is also a casino, restaurant and entertainment center.



christos-greece said:


> Indeed great, very nice new set of photos :cheers:


Thanks a lot, Christos. I really appreciate your visits to my thread. 



Salazar Rick said:


> Very nice my dear friend!!!! .. oh my beautiful city :nocrook:
> 
> As always your images are amazing


Thank you very much,* dear Friend*. I'm glad you like them. 

*******


Mexico City - Botanical Garden by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Juárez Avenue by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Botanical Garden by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Campo Marte - Plaza del Servicio a la Patria by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Campo Marte - Plaza del Servicio a la Patria by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Madero Street by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec Park 2nd Section - Hidden! by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Historic Centre by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec Park 2nd Section by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec Uno by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Condesa District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Botanical Garden by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## yansa

Two wonderful new sets again, dear Roberto! kay:

My absolute favourite is #2314/ the last pic: How lovely the Bougainvillea
winds into the tree!

A hug for you too, my friend! :hug:


----------



## LA fierce

Amazing pictures dear friend. I also send you a big hug! :hug:


----------



## Eduarqui

I loved this image, very peaceful and with a lot of life:



Gratteciel said:


> Mexico City - San Angel District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## Leongname

as usually beautiful update Robert! love the dragon on the first image and those birds at Chapultepec Zoo kay:


----------



## christos-greece

As always great, very nice updates :applause:


----------



## Romashka01

Delightful photos,dear friend :applause:


----------



## capricorn2000

beautiful as always, and it's amusing looking at those photos.


----------



## Gratteciel

yansa said:


> Two wonderful new sets again, dear Roberto! kay:
> 
> My absolute favourite is #2314/ the last pic: How lovely the Bougainvillea
> winds into the tree!
> 
> A hug for you too, my friend! :hug:


Thank you very much, *my dear Silvia*. You are really kind. 



LA fierce said:


> Amazing pictures dear friend. I also send you a big hug! :hug:


Thanks a lot. I'm glad you like them, *dear Friend*. 



Eduarqui said:


> I loved this image, very peaceful and with a lot of life:


Thank you, *dear Eduardo*. San Angel was originally a rural area and still retains some calmness of that time.



Leongname said:


> as usually beautiful update Robert! love the dragon on the first image and those birds at Chapultepec Zoo kay:


Thank you very much, *Leon*. 
Those birds are not in the zoo. They are wild birds that live in the lakes of Chapultepec Park and in its surroundings.



christos-greece said:


> As always great, very nice updates :applause:


Thank you, *Christos* for your nice words. 



Romashka01 said:


> Delightful photos,dear friend :applause:


Thank you so much, *dear Roman*. I really appreciate it. 



capricorn2000 said:


> beautiful as always, and it's amusing looking at those photos.


Thank you, *Capricorn* for your visits and your nice comments. 

*******


Mexico City - Casa del Lago by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Modern Art Museum by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Republic Square by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - República Square by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Modern Art Museum - Luis Nishizawa by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## yansa

Dear Roberto, phantastic pics and pure beauty, the white Agapanthus with the butterfly! :applause:

Then following: the museum room has an excellent combination of pieces of art - particularly love the big dark pot in the center. 

The dancing young people...

Blue Agapanthus is one of the favourite flowers of my mother. 

Thank you for this great update!


----------



## LA fierce

I really like your city very much dear friend gratteciel! Thanks for the interesting photos.


----------



## christos-greece

Wonderful and very nice; keep them coming, Roberto :cheers:


----------



## Romashka01

What a pleasure for the eyes!
My favorite 4, 6 and 12


----------



## Gratteciel

yansa said:


> Dear Roberto, phantastic pics and pure beauty, the white Agapanthus with the butterfly! :applause:
> 
> Then following: the museum room has an excellent combination of pieces of art - particularly love the big dark pot in the center.
> 
> The dancing young people...
> 
> Blue Agapanthus is one of the favourite flowers of my mother.
> 
> Thank you for this great update!


Thank you very much for being so kind and for always having a nice word for my photos, *dear Silvia*. I send you a big hug to beautiful Vienna. :cheers:



LA fierce said:


> I really like your city very much dear friend gratteciel! Thanks for the interesting photos.


It's me who thanks you for your support and enthusiasm for my thread, *dear Friend*. 



christos-greece said:


> Wonderful and very nice; keep them coming, Roberto :cheers:


Thank you so much, *Christos* for all your nice comments. 



Romashka01 said:


> What a pleasure for the eyes!
> My favorite 4, 6 and 12


What a nice comment, *dear Roman*! I'm glad you like them. 

*******


Mexico City - Modern Art Museum - Alfonso X. Peña by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Botanical Garden by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Botanical Garden by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Museum of Popular Art by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - The National Palace by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Modern Art Museum by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Botanical Garden by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Modern Art Museum - Martha Palau by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## yansa

A good day begins with a look in your thread, dear Roberto! :hug:

The painting of Alfonso X. Pena shows very strong, self confident women! kay:

My absolute favourite is the second last picture with the beautiful bromeliads
on mossy ground and some plants in the background that could be what we
in Austria call "Baerlapp" (?) - an old magic plant.

For the beautiful Plumeria I once googled the whole net - they have such
happy making colours.


----------



## LA fierce

Beautiful paintings and incredible palaces!


----------



## capricorn2000

always a pleasure to look at your photos and most likely I can see this in person this year.


----------



## christos-greece

As always great, very nice updates, Roberto :cheers:


----------



## Leongname

another one beautiful update, Robert!
the stone face, and the duck on the second image just kay: 
magnificent view of waterfall from this wall.


----------



## yansa

Dear *Jane, Why-Why, Roberto, Ben and BARLACH,* thank you 
for your likings to my little "excursus" about Dystonia! :hug:


----------



## Gratteciel

yansa said:


> Yes, dear Roberto, my disease is called Dystonia (in my case Torticollis spasticus),
> and I will never get tired to talk about it, because it's a barely known disease,
> there is not enough medical research about this painful neurological suffer
> and sometimes patients are discriminated.
> I know that my friends here in this forum don't belong to the people who
> behave insensitive against people with a handicap, but let me say to
> some people out there:
> 
> "Please don't stare at people who can't hold their head in the normal position.
> It could be me."
> 
> *
> 
> So now I've seen and enjoyed your wonderful Mexican series of images,
> dear Roberto - the day can come! kay:





yansa said:


> Dear *Jane, Why-Why, Roberto, Ben and BARLACH,* thank you
> for your likings to my little "excursus" about Dystonia! :hug:


Thank you very much, *dear Silvia* for sharing all this with us.
You are a great person with a very sensitive soul and a great capacity to create and spread positive things. :hug:



Skopje/Скопје;140729284 said:


> Great set, few of my favorites - the statue, the Don Quihote, the aqueduct, the musicians...


Thanks a lot, *Skopje*. I'm glad you like them. 



openlyJane said:


> Love the sculpture of the face, and the aqueduct.
> 
> I find that you get to know a city very intimately by photographing it regularly. You start to notice the details that others miss.


Thank you, *dear Jane*. 
I totally agree with you. I have always loved my city, but now I know it more deeply, thanks to the way I see it when I photograph it.



Why-Why said:


> I'm very taken by that duck! And the ancient aqueduct that has been turned into a waterfall.


Thank you, *Why-Why*. 
The aqueduct was built by the Aztecs to provide potable water for Mexico City (Tenochtitlan) from Chapultepec -originally outside city limits-. It was destroyed during the Siege of Tenochtitlan. 
These are the remains of the rebuilt colonial aqueduct. 



Benonie said:


> ^^ I also love what they did with the Chapultepec Aqueduct! Great set full of art again! :cheers:


Thank you, *Ben*. I really appreciate your nice comments. 



christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates, Roberto; well done :cheers:


Thanks a lot, *Christos*. You are really kind. 



Leongname said:


> another one beautiful update, Robert!
> the stone face, and the duck on the second image just kay:
> magnificent view of waterfall from this wall.


Thank you very much, *Leon* for your nice words. 

*******

Mexico City: Santa Fe District - Desierto de los Leones - Medieval Summer Festival 2017.


Mexico City - Desierto de los Leones National Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Santa Fe District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Medieval Summer Festival 2017 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Medieval Summer Festival 2017 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Santa Fe District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Desierto de los Leones National Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Medieval Summer Festival 2017 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Medieval Summer Festival 2017 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Santa Fe District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Desierto de los Leones National Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Desierto de los Leones National Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Medieval Summer Festival 2017 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Santa Fe District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Modern Art Museum - Germán Cueto by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Medieval Summer Festival 2017 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## Gratteciel

Mexico City: Santa Fe District - Desierto de los Leones - Medieval Summer Festival 2017.


Mexico City - Medieval Summer Festival 2017 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Medieval Summer Festival 2017 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Desierto de los Leones National Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Santa Fe District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Desierto de los Leones National Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Medieval Summer Festival 2017 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Medieval Summer Festival 2017 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Medieval Summer Festival 2017 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Desierto de los Leones National Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Desierto de los Leones National Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Santa Fe District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Desierto de los Leones National Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Medieval Summer Festival 2017 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Medieval Summer Festival 2017 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - National Museum of Art - Ricardo Martínez by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## Gratteciel

Mexico City: Santa Fe District - Desierto de los Leones - Medieval Summer Festival 2017.


Mexico City - Medieval Summer Festival 2017 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Medieval Summer Festival 2017 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Santa Fe District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Medieval Summer Festival 2017 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Medieval Summer Festival 2017 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Desierto de los Leones National Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Desierto de los Leones National Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Santa Fe District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Desierto de los Leones National Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Medieval Summer Festival 2017 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Medieval Summer Festival 2017 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Medieval Summer Festival 2017 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Medieval Summer Festival 2017 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Medieval Summer Festival 2017 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Medieval Summer Festival 2017 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## pozayorker22

Amazing Grats, thanks baby


----------



## shik2005

Lovely mix of art & life, historical & contemporary scenes. Well done, Roberto!


----------



## yansa

Gratteciel said:


> Thank you very much, *dear Silvia* for sharing all this with us.
> You are a great person with a very sensitive soul and a great capacity to create and spread positive things. :hug:


You make me blush. 
Thank you for your kind words, dear Roberto! :hug:

Lovely update with a nice contrast between the modern skyscrapers and
the Medieval phantasyworld the people created! kay:

No special favourite, I love them all!

Great painting by Ricardo Martínez!

#2386/2: The man surely wants to represent a Medieval court jester.
He reminds me of a nice figure from the books of my childhood: Till Eulenspiegel. 
Tell me, dear Roberto: Is Till Eulenspiegel (also: Till Ulenspiegel) well known
in Mexico too?


----------



## Leongname

spectacular medieval festival in your city Robert kay: nice time! :applause:


----------



## Why-Why

Such an enjoyable set, Roberto! The medievalism may be fake but not the delight of its participants. And what a magnificent raven!


----------



## capricorn2000

wow! lovely, I don't remember seeing some photos of the Desierto de los Leones in the past, and maybe 
I'm not the first person to notice its name doesn't jive with the physical looks of the park which is forested. any reason?
likewise, the medieval summer fest is interesting and hmm, fun.


----------



## Romashka01

So much good stuff, Roberto! It's hard to choose a favorite!

Medieval Summer Festival kay:

Santa Fe District kay: 

Fabulous pictures :applause:


----------



## d'.'b

Great updates!
I will be visiting CDMX next year.. All of your updates inspired me :cheers:


----------



## Gratteciel

- edit


----------



## christos-greece

Really amazing, very nice updates; well done :cheers:


----------



## yansa

Gratteciel said:


> Thank you very much, *dear Silvia*.
> I must confess that I do not know if the new generations of children know Till Ulenspiegel.
> Long ago there are no children in my family or in my environment.
> I know there are versions for children, but I myself knew it through a book by a Belgian author.


I'm very astonished and glad that the old story of Till Eulenspiegel has made it
to far Mexico! kay:
Always found it a very nice book, seeing Eulenspiegel as one who holds the
mirror to the weak points of the society he lives in. 
A very modern book in this sense also...
Definitely a book not only for children, but I loved it when I was a child. 

Must confess that nowadays more children in Austria read Harry Potter than
Till Eulenspiegel.  Maybe most of them even don't know anything about Till.

*

Thank you for the colourful report of the Gay Parade, enjoyed it very much,
dear Roberto! kay:
I have very often visited the Rainbow Parade here in Vienna as a delighted
photographer.


----------



## diddyD

Gorgeous and colourful scenes - and good photography.


----------



## Gratteciel

christos-greece said:


> Really amazing, very nice updates; well done :cheers:


Thank you very much, *Christos*. You are really kind, my friend! 



yansa said:


> I'm very astonished and glad that the old story of Till Eulenspiegel has made it
> to far Mexico! kay:
> Always found it a very nice book, seeing Eulenspiegel as one who holds the
> mirror to the weak points of the society he lives in.
> A very modern book in this sense also...
> Definitely a book not only for children, but I loved it when I was a child.
> 
> Must confess that nowadays more children in Austria read Harry Potter than
> Till Eulenspiegel.  Maybe most of them even don't know anything about Till.
> 
> *
> 
> Thank you for the colourful report of the Gay Parade, enjoyed it very much,
> dear Roberto! kay:
> I have very often visited the Rainbow Parade here in Vienna as a delighted
> photographer.


Thank you very much, *dear Silvia*. I'm glad you like it! 
Pride Day in Mexico City evolves every year. This year, more than 200 000 people attended the parade; among them, many national and international companies, 
several foreign representations with their ambassadors: Australia, Canada, United Kingdom, Finland, Sweden, USA, etc., politicians, artists and many, many people. 



diddyD said:


> Gorgeous and colourful scenes - and good photography.


Thank you so much, *diddyD*. It is always a pleasure to read your nice comments. 

*******


Mexico City - Archbishop's Palace SHCP Art Museum - Darío Ortiz by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Historic Centre - Xavier Mascaró by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Archbishop's Palace SHCP Art Museum - Jorge Alzaga by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## General Electric

Awesome updates, dear gratteciel. I'm very impressed by the aqueduc kay:


----------



## Leongname

wow! great art kay: very expressive in black and white :applause:


----------



## yansa

Gratteciel said:


> Thank you so much, *dear Silvia* for your always nice comments.
> In fact those objects in Chapultepec Castle (the door, the vases, etc.) are made of green malachite and they were all brought from Russia.
> 
> 
> Mexico City - Chapultepec Castle by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Thank you very much for that beautiful second impression, dear Roberto!
I never saw such huge pieces of art made of green malachite - great!

My favourites from your new update are pic 2, 8 and 13. kay:
You have very nice tourist busses there in Mexico City: Frida Kahlo with
an emerald - or malachite - coloured Pashmina  ) kay:


----------



## Why-Why

Great shots of red-haired beauties (model and squirrel)!.


----------



## Romashka01

Excellent pictures from lovely city kay: I like all pics! Thank you for sharing, dear friend!


----------



## Eduarqui

I need to take a long look at your updates for more thab one month, but now I need to say that never saw a squirrel with brown and white colors, unbeliveable (Mexico City has tghe best of best about everything, for sure).


----------



## christos-greece

Once again great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## Leongname

beautiful update Robert! it is a really amazing hall kay:
a nice shot!


----------



## BARLACH

Eduarqui said:


> I need to take a long look at your updates for more thab one month, but now I need to say that never saw a squirrel with brown and white colors, unbeliveable (Mexico City has tghe best of best about everything, for sure).


And in some parks are totally black !


----------



## LA fierce

Very nice pictures and interesting people!


----------



## Gratteciel

yansa said:


> Thank you very much for that beautiful second impression, dear Roberto!
> I never saw such huge pieces of art made of green malachite - great!
> 
> My favourites from your new update are pic 2, 8 and 13. kay:
> You have very nice tourist busses there in Mexico City: Frida Kahlo with
> an emerald - or malachite - coloured Pashmina  ) kay:


You are welcome, *my dear Silvia* and thank you for being so nice and friendly. 



Why-Why said:


> Great shots of red-haired beauties (model and squirrel)!.


:lol: Thats right, *Why-Why*. Two red-haired beauties. Thank you for your nice comment. 



Romashka01 said:


> Excellent pictures from lovely city kay: I like all pics! Thank you for sharing, dear friend!


Thank you, *dear Roman*. I really appreciate your nice words. 



Eduarqui said:


> I need to take a long look at your updates for more thab one month, but now I need to say that never saw a squirrel with brown and white colors, unbeliveable (Mexico City has tghe best of best about everything, for sure).


That is a very nice comment, *dear Eduardo*. Thank you so much! 



christos-greece said:


> Once again great, very nice updates :cheers:


I'm glad you like them, *Christos*. Thank you very much. 



Leongname said:


> beautiful update Robert! it is a really amazing hall kay:
> a nice shot!


Thanks a lot, *Leon*. You are very kind. 



BARLACH said:


> And in some parks are totally black !


Thanks for visiting my thread, *BARLACH*. 



LA fierce said:


> Very nice pictures and interesting people!


Thank you, *my dear Friend*. I appreciate your interest and support. 

*******

This old tree continues to provide beauty to the city thanks to the talent of the sculptor.


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr

Alameda Park. The oldest urban park in the city. Just for the record, bicycles are banned in the park.


Mexico City - Alameda Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Alameda Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Alameda Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr

Skater or ballet dancer?


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr

Franz Mayer Museum.


Mexico City - Franz Mayer Museum by francerobert2001, en Flickr

De la Santa Veracruz Square.


Mexico City - Plaza de la Santa Veracruz by francerobert2001, en Flickr

Water curtain in a skyscraper on the Paseo de la Reforma Avenue.


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr

The Angel is the symbol of our city.


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr

Franz Mayer Museum.


Mexico City - Franz Mayer Museum - Shinzaburo Takeda by francerobert2001, en Flickr

The Pink Zone.


Mexico City - Pink Zone by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Pink Zone by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## diddyD

Again - gorgeous pics.


----------



## Leongname

:applause:beautiful update as usually, Robert! nice images with those roller skater girl and museum visitor kay:


----------



## skymantle

Lovely update Gratteciel. The angel figure seems more reminiscent of the woman/goddess driving a _quadriga_ from ancient mythology than a biblical angel...like you'd see on the Wellington Arch in London or the Brandenburg Gate in Berlin.


----------



## LA fierce

The Alameda Park looks like a very pleasant place.


----------



## Why-Why

Beautiful set, Roberto. Are those sculptures in the Pink Zone by Francisco Zúñiga, by any chance? I really like his work.


----------



## paul62

Excellent art and street scenes. Nice one!


----------



## yansa

Your pictures are of great elegance and beauty, dear Roberto! :applause:
Like some others here I also like the skater girl and the picture with the
visitor in Franz Mayer Museum. 

That painting at the left side is so excellent, I would love to have it in my home.


----------



## diddyD

This is one that I always come back to. It really is a nice city. I forgot that I had commented already - so you will have to have two this posting lol.


----------



## BARLACH

skymantle said:


> Lovely update Gratteciel. The angel figure seems more reminiscent of the woman/goddess driving a _quadriga_ from ancient mythology than a biblical angel...like you'd see on the Wellington Arch in London or the Brandenburg Gate in Berlin.


Actually is Niké the greek goddess of victory , its more popular the name of angel , maybe for the catholicism , but its not an angel , in her rigth hand she hold a crown of laurel and in the left hand a broken chain.


----------



## Roverach

Very interesting the diferent sectors of Mexico city. For me, the contrast between de art and modern arquitecture is fantastic. unfortunately i didnt look this urban life in some another cities that I´ve visit.


----------



## christos-greece

As always great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## Gratteciel

diddyD said:


> Again - gorgeous pics.


Thanks a lot, *diddyD*. 



Leongname said:


> :applause:beautiful update as usually, Robert! nice images with those roller skater girl and museum visitor kay:


Thank you, *Leon*. I'm glad you like it. 



skymantle said:


> Lovely update Gratteciel. The angel figure seems more reminiscent of the woman/goddess driving a _quadriga_ from ancient mythology than a biblical angel...like you'd see on the Wellington Arch in London or the Brandenburg Gate in Berlin.


Thank you very much, *Skymantle*. I really appreciate your interest in Mexico City. 
As BARLACH kindly explained; "The Angel" is, in fact, a Winged Victory.



LA fierce said:


> The Alameda Park looks like a very pleasant place.


Indeed, it is a very nice park. I send you a hug, *dear Friend*. 



Why-Why said:


> Beautiful set, Roberto.* Are those sculptures in the Pink Zone by Francisco Zúñiga, by any chance?* I really like his work.


Thank you so much, *Why-Why*. 
That's totally his style, but I'm not 100 percent sure. The next time I pass by I'll check it out.
By the way, I really liked the sculpture of Zúñiga that you showed in your thread.
This is another sculpture by Francisco Zúñiga that I like very much.


Mexico City - National Museum of Art MUNAL by francerobert2001, en Flickr



paul62 said:


> Excellent art and street scenes. Nice one!


Thank you, *Paul*. You are very kind. 



yansa said:


> Your pictures are of great elegance and beauty, dear Roberto! :applause:
> Like some others here I also like the skater girl and the picture with the
> visitor in Franz Mayer Museum.
> 
> That painting at the left side is so excellent, I would love to have it in my home.


I really appreciate your comments, *my dear Silvia*. 
You always have a nice word for our photos and that is very motivating.
Thank you very much.



diddyD said:


> This is one that I always come back to. It really is a nice city. *I forgot that I had commented already* - so you will have to have two this posting lol.


I really appreciate your support for my thread, *diddyD*. 
Your comments are always very welcome and highly appreciated.



BARLACH said:


> Actually is Niké the greek goddess of victory , its more popular the name of angel , maybe for the catholicism , but its not an angel , in her rigth hand she hold a crown of laurel and in the left hand a broken chain.


thanks for your explanation, *BARLACH*. 



Roverach said:


> Very interesting the diferent sectors of Mexico city. For me, the contrast between de art and modern arquitecture is fantastic. unfortunately i didnt look this urban life in some another cities that I´ve visit.


Thanks for visiting my thread and for your nice comment, *Roverach*. 



christos-greece said:


> As always great, very nice updates :cheers:


Thank you very much, *Christos* for your kind words. 

*Thanks everyone for your views, comments and likes.* :grouphug:

*******


Mexico City - Plaza de la Santa Veracruz by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Juárez Avenue - Rodrigo De la Sierra by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Juárez Avenue - Rodrigo De la Sierra by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Archbishop's Palace SHCP Art Museum - Darío Ortiz by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Alameda Park - Rodrigo De la Sierra by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Pink Zone by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Alameda Park - Rodrigo De la Sierra by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Juárez Avenue - Rodrigo De la Sierra by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Franz Mayer Museum by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Republic Avenue by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Historic Centre - El Rule Gallery - Filogonio García Calixto by francerobert2001, en Flickr

*Frida Kahlo and Diego Rivera.
Theatre in the Park.*


Mexico City - Alameda Park - Diego and Frida by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Alameda Park - Frida y Diego by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Alameda Park - Frida y Diego by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Alameda Park - Frida y Diego by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## yansa

Dear Roberto, the pleasure is on my side!
Very often, just like right now, I eat my breakfast while enjoying and commenting
the pics of my forum mates. 

The model in your first pic somehow reminds me of the dancefilm times
(Footloose, Flashdance...).

Very funny sculptures by Rodrigo De la Sierra! :lol:

Love this impression from the Pink Zone (pic 7), and the elderly lady
looking at the paintings at Franz Mayer Museum! kay:

Very nice Kahlo/Rivera Theatre in the park!

Thank you, dear Roberto, and all the other mates from all over the world,
for contributing to a good start into the day with your pics!


----------



## Why-Why

Lovely set, Roberto! Thanks for the beautiful Zúñiga piece. I have only ever seen the one piece in Hamilton and was very struck by it. And I love the Kahlo/Rivera street theatre. There was a brilliant Kahlo/Rivera exhibition in Toronto a couple of years ago. Both are great artists.


----------



## Romashka01

Wonderful photos again kay: this  and this among my favorites


----------



## Leongname

nice set, Robert!
great sculptures by Rodrigo!
p.s. what is on the last photos, is it art performance or a crazy man?


----------



## openlyJane

So much fun, under those tropical blue skies.


----------



## Gratteciel

yansa said:


> Dear Roberto, the pleasure is on my side!
> Very often, just like right now, I eat my breakfast while enjoying and commenting
> the pics of my forum mates.
> 
> *The model in your first pic somehow reminds me of the dancefilm times
> (Footloose, Flashdance...).*
> 
> Very funny sculptures by Rodrigo De la Sierra! :lol:
> 
> Love this impression from the Pink Zone (pic 7), and the elderly lady
> looking at the paintings at Franz Mayer Museum! kay:
> 
> Very nice Kahlo/Rivera Theatre in the park!
> 
> Thank you, dear Roberto, and all the other mates from all over the world,
> for contributing to a good start into the day with your pics!


Thank you very much, *dear Silvia*! 
In fact, she has the same style as the protagonist of Flashdance. 



Why-Why said:


> Lovely set, Roberto! Thanks for the beautiful Zúñiga piece. I have only ever seen the one piece in Hamilton and was very struck by it. And I love the Kahlo/Rivera street theatre. There was a brilliant Kahlo/Rivera exhibition in Toronto a couple of years ago. Both are great artists.


I thank you for your kind comment, *Why-Why*. 
The work and the life of both artists are fascinating.



Romashka01 said:


> Wonderful photos again kay: this  and this among my favorites


Thank you so much, *dear Roman*! 



Leongname said:


> nice set, Robert!
> great sculptures by Rodrigo!
> p.s. what is on the last photos, is it art performance or a crazy man?


Thank you, *Leon*. I really appreciate it! 
In fact, they are two actors who represent an alleged street conversation between Frida Kahlo and Diego Rivera.
That is a program sponsored by the city government.



openlyJane said:


> So much fun, under those tropical blue skies.


Thank you so much for your kindness, *dear Jane*! 

*******


Mexico City - Juárez Avenue - Rodrigo De la Sierra by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - National Museum of San Carlos - Unknown Author. XIVth Century by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Condesa District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Condesa District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Gay Pride Day 2017 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Alameda Park - Rodrigo De la Sierra by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Condesa District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Condesa District - Mexico Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Franz Mayer Museum by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Juárez Avenue - Rodrigo De la Sierra by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr



Mexico City - Condesa District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Alameda Park - Rodrigo De la Sierra by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - National Museum of San Carlos - Donatello Gabbrielli by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## yansa

Dear Roberto, so many great pics - here are some favourites:

the witty sculptures by Rodrigo De la Sierra, the little French Bulldog
in the satchel, your superb pic of an antique shop and portrait of
a saxophon player... kay:

I'm fascinated by the bold, extraordinary colour combination in that
painting from the 14th century: shades of red, orange and pink - wonderful!

Thank you for sharing this pics with us!


----------



## Why-Why

The whole human world is in this set, Roberto, from the sublime (14C painting) to the ridiculous (Kool Aid characters).


----------



## Leongname

very beautiful urban art intervention kay:


----------



## christos-greece

As always great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## capricorn2000

I love art, paintings and sculptures and I'm excited to see them in person 
specially those famous Mexican artists that I only see in art books.


----------



## Romashka01

Lovely set,Roberto! I especially like #2468/4 and 13 :applause:


----------



## Gratteciel

yansa said:


> Dear Roberto, so many great pics - here are some favourites:
> 
> the witty sculptures by Rodrigo De la Sierra, the little French Bulldog
> in the satchel, your superb pic of an antique shop and portrait of
> a saxophon player... kay:
> 
> I'm fascinated by the bold, extraordinary colour combination in that
> painting from the 14th century: shades of red, orange and pink - wonderful!
> 
> Thank you for sharing this pics with us!


I am the one who is grateful for your kindness, *my dear Silvia*. 



Why-Why said:


> *The whole human world is in this set*, Roberto, from the sublime (14C painting) to the ridiculous (Kool Aid characters).


You're right, my friend, and in the city there are people for everything as you can tell. :lol:
Thank you very much for your interest in my city, *Nick*. 



Leongname said:


> very beautiful urban art intervention kay:


Thank you so much, *Leon*. I really appreciate your comments. 



christos-greece said:


> As always great, very nice updates :cheers:


Thanks a lot, *Christos*. You are very kind. 



capricorn2000 said:


> I love art, paintings and sculptures and I'm excited to see them in person
> specially those famous Mexican artists that I only see in art books.


Thank you for your nice words, *Capricorn*. I know that you will have a very nice trip to CDMX. 



Romashka01 said:


> Lovely set,Roberto! I especially like #2468/4 and 13 :applause:


Thank you, *dear Roman*. I'm glad you like them. 

*******


Mexico City - Juárez District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Alameda Park - Rodrigo De la Sierra by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Condesa District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Museo Mural Diego Rivera - Arnold Belkin by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Juárez Avenue - Rodrigo De la Sierra by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - The Pink Zone by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Juárez District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - National Museum of San Carlos by francerobert2001, en Flickr

When I thought I had seen everything and nothing could surprise me, I find this ... :lol:


Mexico City - Juárez District - Help me to get a ***** enlargement surgery by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - National Museum of San Carlos - Juan de Peralta by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Condesa District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Alameda Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## skymantle

:laugh:...is he for real?


----------



## Gratteciel

^^ Not really, Skymantle. :lol:
Many people got angry and scolded them. (The girl behind him was asking for money to enlarge her breasts).
In fact, the money was for a charity, but that was a good strategy to get people's attention.
When people learned the truth, after the anger, most of them donated some money.


----------



## christos-greece

As always great, very nice updates, Roberto :cheers:


----------



## Why-Why

Another great set, Roberto! I particularly like the Kahlo graffiti and the dog trainer. And what a clever way to get charitable contributions!


----------



## yansa

I'm very relieved that the young people weren't earnest about this surgery
plans but collected for a charity purpose! 

Love the Frida Kahlo wall art in pic 1! kay:

Wonderful pieces of art from different centuries (Arnold Belkin, Juan de Peralta)!

Nice dog training 

My favourite is the last pic - Almeda Park is a beautiful place! kay:

Thank you so much for showing us, dear Roberto!


----------



## diddyD

Gorgeous streets, the art work - and the people.


----------



## Christi69

Dear Roberto, thanks for the photos who show that life never left Mexico City and that Mexicans are resilient and caring people (well, most of them!).


----------



## weirdo

My heart is broken for the casualties but it is warmed by the solidarity of Mexico City residents. Hugs from Manila.


----------



## General Electric

Nice update, great moments, like the guy with a guitar for restoring courage (and to say: we are not beaten !!) kay: Thank to take time and share with us, dear Gratteciel kay:


----------



## Eduarqui

Dear Roberto, thank you for keeping strong and telling us about what happened there: your photographs give a precise idea about the image people outside México has about mexixcan people: strong and imaginative like you, ready to help (volunteer work there is well know here in Brazil, and much cited when we need to create a similar organization, made with people that many times don't know each other but know what to do as a team).

Thank you for the article of Susannah Rigg, she said what all of us would like to give to you.

We feel for the people that passed away, and we're sure your people will never forget them.

Yesterday it was the Day of São Cosme and São Damião, and I made a paper with asking about México to place in the box of askings inside the church - will show it next week, when presenting the procession and mass.

Good luck there, my friend, we hope to see the Country recovering and people going back to life.


----------



## Leongname

very impressive set of pictures Robert! well done! applause


----------



## Gratteciel

roballan said:


> Beautiful article. I have no words.
> 
> Despite the distance and speaking from what a computer screen allows me to see, I can only say that these days left a valuable a lesson of what Mexico *really is*, both as a country and as a society.
> Funny to think that just a few months ago someone dare to publicly claim that Mexicans were nothing but a bunch of "_rapists and criminal_s", indeed funny to think of those hurting words, specially after seeing friends, acquaintances and even strangers coming together to emphasize their humanity; the excess of hands in the tasks of assistance and rescue efforts, more centers of storage and shelters than actually needed, lines of volunteers longer than ATM in payday, traffic caused by the humongous number of people carrying food supplies, low-income people that didn't hesitate to give the much or little money that they got, restaurants (from tiny spots and chains, to high-end haute cuisine) that became free to those in need, private hospitals that became public, pedestrians driving traffic to facilitate the passage of ambulances, street food vendors giving away their products to keep the spirit alive, teachers in disguise singing to comfort children, so hated companies making donations both economic and in kind, as well as providing their services for free; Social Networks and influencers fully dedicated to giving messages of support, sharing vital information, combating fake news and facilitating logistics; in short ... Mexico has become a sample of the human spirit delivering the best of itself, uniting and sharing; rebuilding from minute one.
> 
> I do not think I've ever felt more proud of my beloved Mexico in my life.


You're right, my *dear friend*. Before this sad event, many people showed their great human quality. 
Stay calm and work hard in your studies. Surely when you return to Mexico you will find a much stronger country. :hug:



christos-greece said:


> Really a very nice photo update, Roberto


Thank you very much *Christos* for your kind comments and for expressing your good wishes throughout these hard days. :hug:



Benonie said:


> Love Mexico and the Mexicans! :applause:


Those beautiful words mean a lot to me. Thank you very much, *Ben*! :hug:



Why-Why said:


> Wonderful photos of a calm and cooperative aid effort, Roberto! I found the aid supplies for pets particularly touching. Very glad that you are able to be back on the streets recording life in Mexico City.


Thanks a lot, *Nick*!
Many pets were separated from their human friends because of this terrible situation. Efforts are being made to find temporary homes for pets that have not found their families.
The pets found are taken to specific points so that families who lost their dogs or cats (mainly) can go there to reclaim them.
It gives me great pleasure that people appreciate their great value because they are our unconditional friends. 
I send you a hug! :hug:



paul62 said:


> Very nice shots, Roberto. Thanks for keeping us up to date.


It's me who thanks you for your support, *Paul*! I really appreciate it, dear friend! :hug:



Skopje/Скопје;142573994 said:


> Heartbreaking photos, but in the same time they bring back faith in people.


Thanks a lot, *George*. :hug:
The situation is sad, but Solidarity always brings hope to many people in difficult times.



yansa said:


> Dear Roberto, that are wonderful pics of people helping each other!
> Thank you very much for posting them!
> It's good to have you back in forum again. :hug:


You are a wonderful person, *dear Silvia*, and I deeply appreciate your kindness, support, and generosity. Thank you! :hug:



ashton said:


> Thanks for these photos. They warm my heart on this crazy busy day.. I salute all the Mexicans.


Thank you, *Ashton*. I really appreciate your kind words, my friend. :hug:



Christi69 said:


> Dear Roberto, thanks for the photos who show that life never left Mexico City and that Mexicans are resilient and caring people (well, most of them!).


Thank you very much, *dear Christi*. :hug:
You are right, my friend, while many people try to help selflessly, there are others who want to take advantage of the tragedy of others. 
There have already been some cases of price increases in some products, etc. 



weirdo said:


> My heart is broken for the casualties but it is warmed by the solidarity of Mexico City residents. Hugs from Manila.


Thank you, *Weirdo*. 
You are really kind and I deeply appreciate your words.
I also send you a hug. :hug:



General Electric said:


> Nice update, great moments, like the guy with a guitar for restoring courage (and to say: we are not beaten !!) kay: Thank to take time and share with us, dear Gratteciel kay:


Thank you, *dear GE*! :hug:
In affected places, in shelters and in rescue camps, you almost always find musicians, singers, clowns and even "super heroes" who try to bring a little joy to people.



Eduarqui said:


> Dear Roberto, thank you for keeping strong and telling us about what happened there: your photographs give a precise idea about the image people outside México has about mexixcan people: strong and imaginative like you, ready to help (volunteer work there is well know here in Brazil, and much cited when we need to create a similar organization, made with people that many times don't know each other but know what to do as a team).
> 
> Thank you for the article of Susannah Rigg, she said what all of us would like to give to you.
> 
> We feel for the people that passed away, and we're sure your people will never forget them.
> 
> Yesterday it was the Day of São Cosme and São Damião, and I made a paper with asking about México to place in the box of askings inside the church - will show it next week, when presenting the procession and mass.
> 
> Good luck there, my friend, we hope to see the Country recovering and people going back to life.


*Dear Eduardo:* :hug:
Your good wishes and actions mean a lot to me. 
Thank you very much for your prayers for Mexico. I'm sure that São Cosme and São Damião will listen, because you are a very good friend and thank you also for your words of encouragement. 



Leongname said:


> very impressive set of pictures Robert! well done! applause


Thank you so much, *Leon*! I really appreciate your comments, dear friend! :hug:

*******


Mexico City - Condesa District - The morning news by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec 2nd Section - Fuente Físicos Nucleares by francerobert2001, en Flickr

Our very new Linear Park!


Mexico City - Linear Park and Manacar Tower by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Polanco District - Mar del Sur Restaurant & Polanquito Brewery by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Republic Square by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Polanco District - Lincoln Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de los Compositores – Fuente de Xochipilli by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Condesa District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma - Leonora Carrington by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Skatepark by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec 2nd Section by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Republic Square - Edgar Müller - Endless Love, 2017 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Republic Square - Edgar Müller by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Republic Square - Edgar Müller by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Republic Square - Edgar Müller - Endless Love, 2017 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## shik2005

^^ spectacular


----------



## yansa

Thank you for your kind words, dear Roberto! :hug:

It's so good to see you posting pics again!
Especially like "The morning news" and your pic of Fuente Fisicos Nucleares
with the beautiful flowers! kay:

Edgar Mueller's "Amor Eterno" is, like Igor said before, spectacular! :applause:
Gorgeous, how the artist played with three-dimensionality!
It's touching to see "the ground open" in this work after the earthquake.


----------



## Eduarqui

Thank you for bringing these photographs of Mexico City right now: Art is a way to remember why we live, and how we can live better, and your people know how to remember us about this :hug: 

*Endless Love *is above any speech I could say, it's fabulous!

The Linear Park seems a renewed area, maybe there was a railway or elevated expressway before there?

Hugs, my friend, we stay tuned with you


----------



## Why-Why

A wonderful set, Roberto, especially in the context of recent events. And the Edgar Müller street art ... what a way to recall the powerful subterranean forces that shape the Earth and human life!


----------



## Gratteciel

shik2005 said:


> ^^ spectacular





yansa said:


> Thank you for your kind words, dear Roberto! :hug:
> 
> *It's so good to see you posting pics again!*
> Especially like "The morning news" and your pic of Fuente Fisicos Nucleares
> with the beautiful flowers! kay:
> 
> Edgar Mueller's "Amor Eterno" is, like Igor said before, spectacular! :applause:
> Gorgeous, how the artist played with three-dimensionality!
> *It's touching to see "the ground open" in this work after the earthquake.*





Eduarqui said:


> *Thank you for bringing these photographs of Mexico City right now*: Art is a way to remember why we live, and how we can live better, and your people know how to remember us about this :hug:
> 
> *Endless Love *is above any speech I could say, it's fabulous!
> 
> The Linear Park seems a renewed area, maybe there was a railway or elevated expressway before there?
> 
> Hugs, my friend, we stay tuned with you





Why-Why said:


> A wonderful set, Roberto, especially in the context of recent events. And the Edgar Müller street art ... *what a way to recall the powerful subterranean forces that shape the Earth and human life!*


*Igor, Silvia, Eduardo and Nick:*

*Thank you very much for all your nice words, dear friends.* :grouphug:

To be honest, these days I did not feel like posting photos; but after so much bad news and stress, I think our city needs positive and beautiful things to be shown.

I am very impressed by the work of Edgar Mueller; First for the beauty of his art; but also for the theme of the painting and because it was just inaugurated one or two days before the earthquake.


----------



## Romashka01

Wonderful update,Roberto! :applause: I'm glad to see you posting photos again, thank you very much dear friend!


----------



## capricorn2000

Gratteciel said:


> Hi Capricorn
> 
> Three days ago I passed by and the Emporio Hotel was operating normally and the building had no damage.
> Except for localized points, the city continues its activity in an almost ordinary way.
> PS: I just called the hotel and they are working as usual.
> I send you a hug.


thanks Roberto, so I'm up to see your beautiful city and its people.
I'm touched with the helps and volunteerism of the locals as being shown
in your photos and wish for faster recovery to those people and places that
are affected, my prayer.
PS: I'm totally impressed with that Edgar Muller's three-dimensional mural "Endlessl Love"


----------



## ashton

Very nice updates. Thanks for these.


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates, Roberto; awesome painting in your last photo :cheers:


----------



## Benonie

People admiring the beautiful set of pictures in Roberto's Mexico-City thread!


----------



## Gratteciel

Romashka01 said:


> Wonderful update,Roberto! :applause: I'm glad to see you posting photos again, thank you very much dear friend!


Thank *you* so much, dear *Roman*! I'm glad you like it! :hug:



capricorn2000 said:


> thanks Roberto, so I'm up to see your beautiful city and its people.
> I'm touched with the helps and volunteerism of the locals as being shown
> in your photos and wish for faster recovery to those people and places that
> are affected, my prayer.
> PS: I'm totally impressed with that Edgar Muller's three-dimensional mural "Endlessl Love"


Thank you very much for your good wishes, *Capricorn*. :hug:
I'm really glad you're coming. We will be in touch to plan your stay in Mexico City.



ashton said:


> Very nice updates. Thanks for these.


Thank you very much, *Ashton*. You are really kind. :hug:



christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates, Roberto; awesome painting in your last photo :cheers:


Thanks a lot, *Christos*. I really appreciate your comments, dear friend. :hug:



Benonie said:


> People admiring the beautiful set of pictures in Roberto's Mexico-City thread!


:lol: You've really made my day, *Ben*. Thank you! :hug:


----------



## christos-greece

Benonie said:


> People admiring the beautiful set of pictures in Roberto's Mexico-City thread!


Indeed :yes:


----------



## Gratteciel

christos-greece said:


> Indeed :yes:


Thank you so much, *dear Friend*!


----------



## Gratteciel

Lomas de Chapultepec District


Mexico City - Lomas de Chapultepec District by francerobert2001, en Flickr

Polanco District - Lincoln Park


Mexico City - Polanco District - Lincoln Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr

The Pink Zone


Mexico City - The Pink Zone - Génova Street by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - The Pink Zone - Génova Street by francerobert2001, en Flickr

Tlaloc Fountain by Diego Rivera


Mexico City - Tlaloc Fountain by Diego Rivera by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Tlaloc Fountain by Diego Rivera by francerobert2001, en Flickr

Torre del Reloj Gallery


Mexico City - Polanco District - Galería Torre del Reloj - Nicolás Cuéllar by francerobert2001, en Flickr

Republic Square


Mexico City - Republic Square - No Fear of Dinosaurs by francerobert2001, en Flickr

Botanical Garden


Mexico City - Botanical Garden by francerobert2001, en Flickr

Roma District


Mexico City - Roma District by francerobert2001, en Flickr

Paseo de la Reforma


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Military Parade 2017 - After the Parade by francerobert2001, en Flickr

Condesa District


Mexico City - Condesa District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Condesa District by francerobert2001, en Flickr

Chapultepec Park


Mexico City - Chapultepec Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Restaurante del Lago by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## paul62

:applause:Beautiful everything.


----------



## General Electric

Magnificat updates, I love the banana flower, and the pic of Diana Fountain :applause: what a lovely city, Mexico kay:


----------



## Gratteciel

yansa said:


> My mom is alright, thank you for asking, dear Roberto!
> 
> You show some very elegant city impressions!
> Love the portraits by José Gordillo and your pic of the boy with the little dog! kay:
> 
> And I'm really fascinated by that Indian Shaman healing ritual!
> Powerful plants and spiritual cleansing by magic fumigation was and is known
> in Europe too.
> 
> Great update, dear friend! :applause:


Thank you so much, *dear Silvia*. You are very nice, my friend! 



LA fierce said:


> The public places in the great Mexico City look pleasant, clean and in good conditions.
> Thank you for everything dear friend, you are very appreciated.


Thank you, *dear Friend*. I really appreciate it! I send you a big hug. 



christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates, Roberto! :cheers:


Thank you, *Christos*. I'm glad you like them, my friend! 



paul62 said:


> :applause:Beautiful everything.


Thanks a lot for your nice comment, *Paul*! I appreciate it so much. 



General Electric said:


> Magnificat updates, I love the banana flower, and the pic of Diana Fountain :applause: what a lovely city, Mexico kay:


Thank you very much,* dear GE*! You are very kind! 

*******

Historic Centre. View of the Palace of the Marqués del Apartado from the Restaurant El Mayor.
In the photo you can see that the right tower (left from this angle) of the Cathedral lost its cross during the earthquake.


Mexico City - Historic Centre - Palace of the Marqués del Apartado from the Restaurant El Mayor by francerobert2001, en Flickr

In the restaurant El Mayor the food is excellent, the service is very good, the prices are affordable and the view from there is 
wonderful. (I am not the owner :lol


Mexico City - Historic Centre - Palace of the Marqués del Apartado from the Restaurant El Mayor by francerobert2001, en Flickr

Coyoacan District - It's time to brush the dog


Mexico City - Coyoacan District by francerobert2001, en Flickr

Diana Fountain and Diana Tower


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr

Tai Chi Lessons in Chapultepec Park


Mexico City - Chapultepec Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr

An old bookshop (117 years old)


Mexico City - Historic Centre - Porrúa Bookstore by francerobert2001, en Flickr

Paseo de la Reforma


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr

Polanco District


Mexico City - Polanco District - Mora Blanca Restaurant by francerobert2001, en Flickr

Archbishop's Palace - Currently SHCP Art Museum


Mexico City - Archbishop's Palace SHCP Art Museum - Jorge Frausto Arias by francerobert2001, en Flickr

Coyoacan District. People waiting to enter the Blue House of Frida Kahlo.


Line to enter the Blue House of Frida Kahlo. by francerobert2001, en Flickr

Paseo de la Reforma. Military Parade


Mexico City - Military Parade 2017 by francerobert2001, en Flickr

Paseo de la Reforma


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr

Paseo de la Reforma. Sunday Ride


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr

Air France plane arriving at the airport of Mexico City.


Mexico City by francerobert2001, en Flickr

A beautiful black squirrel.


Mexico City - Coyoacan District - Black Squirrel by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## skymantle

Lovely set, as artistic as Mexico City itself and the people are so good looking too. :cheers:


----------



## yansa

Dear friend, beginning with the phantastic view from the terrace of the
Restaurant El Mayor and the dog being cared for so lovely you again show
us a set of wonderful impressions from Mexico City! :applause:

This is a new interpretation of Diana for me: I always saw statues of her
where she wore kind of mini togas or a sort of "loin cloth".  This here
proudly shows her naked body! kay:

Nice pic of the Tai Chi lessons in the park! This trend from Asia should
spread all over the world! There are first attempts in Austria too, but could
be much more: a mass phenomen for more health of the population!

Seeing that beautiful Air France plane coming near the skyscraper I couldn't
help remembering 9/11. This pictures are deeply engraved in our minds...

The black squirrel is so cute! 

Always a great joy to see your fine pictures, dear Roberto! kay:


----------



## LA fierce

Great pictures and very interesting people!


----------



## Why-Why

Another great set, Roberto! My favourites are "Time to brush the dog" and the three people on the bench in Paseo de la Reforma. Wonderful pics!


----------



## Leongname

beautiful update Robert :applause:
woops! nice shot


----------



## capricorn2000

lovely photo update....is it getting cooler there now, Roberto?


----------



## Benonie

Your sets give us the feeling we're there ourselves. So great updates, keep on the great job! kay:


----------



## Romashka01

Again,beautiful photos Roberto! so many wonderful impressions!! :applause:


----------



## DWest

very nice photo update...lovely Mexico.


----------



## Gratteciel

skymantle said:


> Lovely set, as artistic as Mexico City itself and the people are so good looking too. :cheers:


Thank you, *Skymantle*. I really appreciate it! 



yansa said:


> Dear friend, beginning with the phantastic view from the terrace of the
> Restaurant El Mayor and the dog being cared for so lovely you again show
> us a set of wonderful impressions from Mexico City! :applause:
> 
> This is a new interpretation of Diana for me: I always saw statues of her
> where she wore kind of mini togas or a sort of "loin cloth".  This here
> proudly shows her naked body! kay:
> 
> Nice pic of the Tai Chi lessons in the park! This trend from Asia should
> spread all over the world! There are first attempts in Austria too, but could
> be much more: a mass phenomen for more health of the population!
> 
> Seeing that beautiful Air France plane coming near the skyscraper I couldn't
> help remembering 9/11. This pictures are deeply engraved in our minds...
> 
> The black squirrel is so cute!
> 
> Always a great joy to see your fine pictures, dear Roberto! kay:


Thanks a lot, *dear Silvia!* 
Actually, the real name of the sculpture of Diana the Huntress is “The Nothern Star Shooter”
This fountain is one of the most precious urban symbols.



LA fierce said:


> Great pictures and very interesting people!


Thank you very much, *my dear Friend*! 



Why-Why said:


> Another great set, Roberto! My favourites are "Time to brush the dog" and the three people on the bench in Paseo de la Reforma. Wonderful pics!


Thank you, *Nick!* I'm glad you like them, my friend. 



Leongname said:


> beautiful update Robert :applause:
> woops! nice shot


Thanks a lot, *Leon*. You are really kind! 



capricorn2000 said:


> lovely photo update....is it getting cooler there now, Roberto?


Thank you, *Capricorn!* 
In fact, mornings and evenings are a little cold, but during the day the weather is quite pleasant.



Benonie said:


> Your sets give us the feeling we're there ourselves. So great updates, keep on the great job! kay:


Thank you, *Ben*! 
I am very pleased that my photos give you that impression.



Romashka01 said:


> Again,beautiful photos Roberto! so many wonderful impressions!! :applause:


Thank you, *Roman*. 
I really appreciate your nice comments, my friend.



DWest said:


> very nice photo update...lovely Mexico.


Thank you for your nice words. *DWest*. 

*******

Museum of Telegraph


Mexico City - Telegraph Museum by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Telegraph Museum by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Telegraph Museum by francerobert2001, en Flickr

*******


Mexico City - Juárez Avenue - Pan American Race 2017 by francerobert2001, en Flickr

Center of Digital Culture


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma - Centro de Cultura Digital CDMX by francerobert2001, en Flickr

*******


Mexico City - Military Parade 2017 - After the Parade by francerobert2001, en Flickr

National Museum of Art


Mexico City - National Museum of Art MUNAL by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - National Museum of Art MUNAL by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - National Museum of Art MUNAL by francerobert2001, en Flickr

*******


Mexico City - Chapultepec 2nd Section by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Coyoacan District by francerobert2001, en Flickr

Against Breast Cancer Crusade


Mexico City - Alameda Park - "It can happen to you" Breast Cancer Crusade by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Alameda Park - "It can happen to you" Breast Cancer Crusade by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Alameda Park - "It can happen to you" Breast Cancer Crusade by francerobert2001, en Flickr

*******


Mexico City - Botanical Garden by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Juárez Avenue - Latin American Tower by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## LA fierce

The National Museum of Art is an architectural marvel. 
I love the paintings inside the Museum of Telegraph. 
The cempazuchitl flowers look beautiful.


----------



## capricorn2000

wow! super beautiful and I'm glad that people are doing their usual routine.
the Telegraph museum interior and the National Museum are really impressive.


----------



## Leongname

beautiful update Robert!
the interior of the Museum of Telegraph is magnificent! and many other...;-)


----------



## diddyD

A gorgeous city.


----------



## yansa

Gratteciel said:


> Thanks a lot, *dear Silvia!*
> Actually, the real name of the sculpture of Diana the Huntress is “The Nothern Star Shooter”
> This fountain is one of the most precious urban symbols.


This fountain is a wonderful work of art, dear Roberto! kay:

Thank you for your update - great as always! 
This is one of my favourites:



Mexico City - National Museum of Art MUNAL by francerobert2001, en Flickr
[/QUOTE]

The Museum of Telegraph is so beautiful!
And I always again enjoy your pics from the Botanical Garden. 

The yellow flowers we can see at Paseo de la Reforma - in Austria they
are called "Studentenblumen" ("student's flowers") in daily speech.
In Mexico they are used as decoration at the Dias de los Muertos to welcome
the dead who are able to return to their beloved this one day in the year.
Is that right? Mexicos "Allerseelen / Allerheiligen" (so those days are called
in Austria) always fascinated me...


----------



## Romashka01

Beautiful photos again, Roberto! :applause:
one  of my favorites kay:


----------



## christos-greece

Really great, very nice updates, Roberto! :cheers: :applause:


----------



## Benonie

Great pics of the Alebrijas parade, Don Quichote & Sancho Panche!


----------



## Gratteciel

LA fierce said:


> Mexico City residents are very lucky to have all these kinds of different festivals, parades and festivities on the main city streets. I wish my city had at least one parade as attractive as the many ones taken place in Mexico City.
> Thanks for the images my friend! :hug:


In fact, Mexico City is a city full of activities and the best thing is that many of them are free.
I send you a big, big hug *dear Friend*! 



yansa said:


> Dear Roberto, perhaps it's no surprise for you :
> This time my favourites are the Mexican Police Helicopter and all the pics
> of the colourful Alebrijes Parade! :applause:
> 
> Lovely figures (and pics) - my favourite is the second last pic.


Thank you very much, *dear Silvia*! 
It is a happy coincidence because of the photos of the parade, the second last photo is also my favorite!



Why-Why said:


> Love those colourful alebrijes, Roberto! And is that to-be-demolished sad face that of *Edgar Allan Poe, by any chance*? If so, that's doubly sad.


Thank you so much, *Nick*! 
You're right, my friend. This is Edgar Allan Poe. In fact, the ground floor of that building was occupied by a branch of an important bookstore.



Leongname said:


> very fascinating parade, those 'alebrijes' sculptures are gorgeous kay: thanks Robert!


It is me who thanks you for your visits and kind comments, *Leon*! 



Benonie said:


> Great pics of the Alebrijas parade, Don Quichote & Sancho Panche!


Thanks a lot, *Ben*! Your comments are greatly appreciated. 

*******

*Part II*

This year, the festivities for the Days of the Dead began yesterday and the activities will last until November 5! The parade of 
Alebrijes is not directly related to these celebrations, but the date of the parade coincides with the beginning of Days of the 
Dead commemoration.
Many events, offerings and exhibitions are planned in the streets and in many museums. The Days of the Dead are always 
received enthusiastically by the people, but on this occasion, I have noticed a greater participation and liveliness; possibly as 
an attempt to overcome the recent sad events.



Mexico City - Catrina - Mexico's Grande Dame Procession by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Catrina - Mexico's Grande Dame Procession by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Catrina - Mexico's Grande Dame Procession by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma - Alebrijes Monumentales 2017 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Catrina - Mexico's Grande Dame Procession by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Catrina - Mexico's Grande Dame Procession by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Catrina - Mexico's Grande Dame Procession by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma - Alebrijes 2017 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Catrina - Mexico's Grande Dame Procession by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Catrina - Mexico's Grande Dame Procession by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## LA fierce

Extra extra fun!!!
Very exciting pictures my friend.
Thanks for being such an extraordinary person, I really admire you! :hug:


----------



## Gratteciel

*Part III*



Mexico City - Catrina - Mexico's Grande Dame Procession by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Catrina - Mexico's Grande Dame Procession 2017 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Catrina - Mexico's Grande Dame Procession by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma - Alebrijes Monumentales 2017 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Catrina - Mexico's Grande Dame Procession by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Catrina - Mexico's Grande Dame Procession by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Catrina - Mexico's Grande Dame Procession by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma - La Catrina by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Catrina - Mexico's Grande Dame Procession by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Catrina - Mexico's Grande Dame Procession by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## yansa

My dear friend, this updates give me much pleasure! 

What a colourful feast - I wish, Austria could "import" this! 

Particularly love #2703/2, 4, 5, *9,* 10
and #2705/1, 4, 6, 8! :applause:

Nice coincidence that we preferred the same picture in your update before. 

I hope for more colourful masks and people during the next days! :cheers:


----------



## Gratteciel

LA fierce said:


> Extra extra fun!!!
> Very exciting pictures my friend.
> Thanks for being such an extraordinary person, I really admire you! :hug:


Thank you very much, my dear Friend!
You are really kind and you know I value you a lot! :hug:

*******

*Part IV*


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma - Alebrijes Parade 2017 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma - La Catrina by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma - La Catrina by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Catrina - Mexico's Grande Dame Procession by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma - La Catrina by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Catrina - Mexico's Grande Dame Procession by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma - La Catrina by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Catrina - Mexico's Grande Dame Procession 2017 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Catrina - Mexico's Grande Dame Procession by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma - Alebrijes 2017 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Catrina - Mexico's Grande Dame Procession by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## shik2005

Nice


----------



## Gratteciel

yansa said:


> My dear friend, this updates give me much pleasure!
> 
> What a colourful feast - I wish, Austria could "import" this!
> 
> Particularly love #2703/2, 4, 5, *9,* 10
> and #2705/1, 4, 6, 8! :applause:
> 
> Nice coincidence that we preferred the same picture in your update before.
> 
> I hope for more colourful masks and people during the next days! :cheers:


Thank you so much, dear Silvia!
I think this celebration is spreading little by little throughout the world. I hope we will see it soon in Austria too, 
although Austria already has a lot of beautiful and colorful feast and I admire your country very much!



shik2005 said:


> Nice


thank you very much, Igor!


----------



## openlyJane

Lovely message!

I love the Catarina faces. So nice to see so much time, creativity and energy put into the costumes. I much prefer these to the rather gruesome masks that have become ever more popular in recent years.


----------



## Leongname

superb :applause: a feast for the eyes Robert!


----------



## Romashka01

Colorful, lively photos!kay: 
Thank you  very much, dear friend!!


----------



## Why-Why

Simply fabulous, Roberto!


----------



## yansa

Fabulous part IV! :applause:

You looked very elegant in 2016, dear Roberto! kay:

My inner child is so fond of this kind of "hydra"... :lol:



Gratteciel said:


> Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma - Alebrijes 2017 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## Benonie

:applause: Gorgeous & colorful! :cheers:


----------



## skymantle

Wonderful updates, thoroughly enjoyable. Thanks Gratteciel. :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

Really awesome, very nice updates, Roberto! :cheers:


----------



## falp6

What a nice celebration, very colorful, very interesting!


----------



## Salazar Rick

Gratteciel said:


> Thank you very much, my dear Friend!
> You are really kind and you know I value you a lot! :hug:
> 
> *******



Nice detail of you 

A warm greeting... my dear friend gratteciel!!!!!


----------



## General Electric

Amazing, beautiful pictures kay:


----------



## Gratteciel

openlyJane said:


> Lovely message!
> 
> I love the Catarina faces. So nice to see so much time, creativity and energy put into the costumes. I much prefer these to the rather gruesome masks that have become ever more popular in recent years.


Thank you, *dear Jane*! 
The make-up artists (from various agencies that must be registered with the organizers of the event) arrive in Paseo de la Reforma several hours before the procession to help people with their characterization. 
The basic makeup costs 100 pesos (approximately US $ 6) and if you want something more elaborated, the price increases. Some make-up are true works of art.



Leongname said:


> superb :applause: a feast for the eyes Robert!


I'm glad you like it, *Leon*. Thank you! 



Romashka01 said:


> Colorful, lively photos!kay:
> Thank you  very much, dear friend!!


Thanks a lot, dear *Roman*! 



Why-Why said:


> Simply fabulous, Roberto!


Thank you, *Nick*! I really appreciate your comment. 



yansa said:


> Fabulous part IV! :applause:
> 
> You looked very elegant in 2016, dear Roberto! kay:
> 
> My inner child is so fond of this kind of "hydra"... :lol:


Thank you, dear *Silvia* for your nice words. 



Benonie said:


> :applause: Gorgeous & colorful! :cheers:


Thank you very much, *Ben*. 



skymantle said:


> Wonderful updates, thoroughly enjoyable. Thanks Gratteciel. :cheers:


It's me who thanks you; *Skymantle*. 



christos-greece said:


> Really awesome, very nice updates, Roberto! :cheers:


Thank you, *Christos* for your support! 



falp6 said:


> What a nice celebration, very colorful, very interesting!


Thank you, *Falp*. We might think that here, death is not the end of life. 



Salazar Rick said:


> Nice detail of you
> 
> A warm greeting... my dear friend gratteciel!!!!!


Thank you very much, dear *Rick*. I send you a hug. 



General Electric said:


> Amazing, beautiful pictures kay:


I'm glad you like them, dear *GE*. 

*Thank you all for your views, comments and likes.* :grouphug:

*******


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma - La Catrina by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma - Chapultepec Castle by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma - Reforma 222 - Friends by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - National Museum of History - José Luís Torices Gutiérrez by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma - Chapultepec Castle by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - National Museum of Art MUNAL - Felipe Santiago Gutiérrez by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Alebrijes Monumentales 2017 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma - Chapultepec Castle by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Polanco Skyline by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## LA fierce

Very lovely and interesting city!


----------



## General Electric

Beautiful update! I love the painting from the National museum


----------



## openlyJane

Mexico City displays in abundance that clear Mexican talent, and feeling, for gardening and planting.


----------



## Why-Why

I love those giant flowerpots and the banners above the Monumental Offering!


----------



## capricorn2000

Hi Roberto,
Nice shots as always,
Me and my bro are here at Houston waiting for our connecting flight to van,
Regards,


----------



## yansa

Gratteciel said:


> Thank you very much, *dear Silvia*!
> This elegantly attired female skeleton has become the referential image of the celebrations of Day of the Dead.
> Personally, I find her as a mixture of arrogance and naivety. I like her!


I like her too, dear Roberto! 

And I love your pic of the beautiful big plant pots at Paseo de la Reforma,
the plants near National Palace (Mexico City really shows a good taste in
plant decoration!), the lovely painting of a yard scene by Jose Jimenez,
and this one is my favourite kay:



Mexico City - Day of the Deads by francerobert2001, en Flickr
[/QUOTE]


----------



## roballan

yansa said:


> (...)
> About the Catrinas I learned in our World Museum that those elegant ladies
> are a symbol for the fact that death comes to everybody, poor and rich...
> Wonderful picture!





Gratteciel said:


> Thank you very much, *dear Silvia*!
> This elegantly attired female skeleton has become the referential image of the celebrations of Day of the Dead.
> Personally, I find her as a mixture of arrogance and naivety. I like her!


The skeleton lady (a.k.a. Catrina), is indeed a very interesting character, with an equally interesting background. It was originally created in the early 20th Century by cartoon illustrator J. Guadalupe Posada as criticism towards the native high class whom, he felt, liked to act and dress themselves in European aristocratic fashion in shame for their indigenous origins. Posada named it Garbancera. 










While the original work by Posada introduced the character, it wasn't originally related to the Day of the Dead festivity, but since the character is well a skeleton, it fitted quite naturally. The popularity of La Catrina as known today (as well as her current name) actually derived from Diego Rivera's famous mural _"Sueño de una Tarde Dominical en la Alameda Central"_ (Dream of a Sunday afternoon along Central Alameda). Rivera's mural depicts a culmination of 400 years of Mexico's major figures, which include himself, his wife Frida Kahlo, Posada, and La Catrina. Rivera took inspiration from the original sketching and gave it a body as well as more of an identity in her elegant outfit as she is poised between himself and Posada. The intent seemed to be to show the tradition of welcoming and comfort that Mexicans have with death and especially the identity of a Lady of the Dead, harking back to the heritage of the Aztec goddess Mictecacihuatl. 










Ever since, Catrina has come to symbolize not only the Day of the Dead and the Mexican willingness to laugh at death itself, but being originally concived as criticism towards the rich of the time, it was embraced as a reminder that death brings a neutralizing force, in which everyone is equal in the end.


----------



## Romashka01

Roberto, you did a wonderful job! Delightful photos! :applause: kay: kay: 
this  is one of many favorites


----------



## shik2005

Love this mix of art & life :applause:


----------



## skymantle

I like the way the ladies caught the attention of the gents.


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates, Roberto :cheers:


----------



## Gratteciel

LA fierce said:


> Very lovely and interesting city!


Thank you, *dear Friend*! You are always very kind. 



General Electric said:


> Beautiful update! I love the painting from the National museum


Thank you very much, *dear GE*. I'm glad you like it! 



openlyJane said:


> Mexico City displays in abundance that clear Mexican talent, and feeling, for gardening and planting.


Thank you so much, *dear Jane* for your nice comment! 
Fortunately despite the constant pressure of urbanization, green areas have survived in Mexico City.



Why-Why said:


> I love those giant flowerpots and the banners above the Monumental Offering!


Thank you, *Nick*. I'm glad you like them, my friend! 



capricorn2000 said:


> Hi Roberto,
> Nice shots as always,
> Me and my bro are here at Houston waiting for our connecting flight to van,
> Regards,


Thank you, *Capricorn*! 
It was really nice meeting you and your brother and I hope to see you again soon.



yansa said:


> I like her too, dear Roberto!
> 
> And I love your pic of the beautiful big plant pots at Paseo de la Reforma,
> the plants near National Palace (Mexico City really shows a good taste in
> plant decoration!), the lovely painting of a yard scene by Jose Jimenez,
> and this one is my favourite kay:


Thank you for your kind words, *dear Silvia*! 
These flower pots are a preamble to the Flower and Garden Festival that will take place in April 2018.



roballan said:


> The skeleton lady (a.k.a. Catrina), is indeed a very interesting character, with an equally interesting background. It was originally created in the early 20th Century by cartoon illustrator J. Guadalupe Posada as criticism towards the native high class whom, he felt, liked to act and dress themselves in European aristocratic fashion in shame for their indigenous origins. Posada named it Garbancera.
> 
> While the original work by Posada introduced the character, it wasn't originally related to the Day of the Dead festivity, but since the character is well a skeleton, it fitted quite naturally. The popularity of La Catrina as known today (as well as her current name) actually derived from Diego Rivera's famous mural _"Sueño de una Tarde Dominical en la Alameda Central"_ (Dream of a Sunday afternoon along Central Alameda). Rivera's mural depicts a culmination of 400 years of Mexico's major figures, which include himself, his wife Frida Kahlo, Posada, and La Catrina. Rivera took inspiration from the original sketching and gave it a body as well as more of an identity in her elegant outfit as she is poised between himself and Posada. The intent seemed to be to show the tradition of welcoming and comfort that Mexicans have with death and especially the identity of a Lady of the Dead, harking back to the heritage of the Aztec goddess Mictecacihuatl.
> 
> Ever since, Catrina has come to symbolize not only the Day of the Dead and the Mexican willingness to laugh at death itself, but being originally concived as criticism towards the rich of the time, it was embraced as a reminder that death brings a neutralizing force, in which everyone is equal in the end.


Thank you very much for this very complete and interesting explanation about the Catrina, *dear Roballan*. 



Romashka01 said:


> Roberto, you did a wonderful job! Delightful photos! :applause: kay: kay:
> this  is one of many favorites


Thank you, *dear Roman*! I really appreciate it. 



shik2005 said:


> Love this mix of art & life :applause:


Thank you very much for your kind comment, *Igor*! 



skymantle said:


> I like the way the ladies caught the attention of the gents.


Thank you, *Skymantle*!
In fact, they did not take their eyes off of them. 



christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates, Roberto :cheers:


I really appreciate your always kind comments, *Christos*! 

*******


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - San Ángel District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma - Day of the Dead Parade 2017 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - San Ángel District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


CDMX - Galería de SHCP - 9a Bienal Nal. de Diseño by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Day of the Dead 2017 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - National Museum of Art MUNAL - Eugenio Landesio by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Breast Cancer Race for the Cure by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - National Palace by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - National Museum of Art MUNAL by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## Gratteciel

Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


CDMX - Galería de SHCP - 9a Bienal Nal. de Diseño by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma - Tamayo Museum by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Catrina - Mexico's Grande Dame Procession by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Tamayo Museum - Rufino Tamayo - Conjugal Portrait, 1981 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - University City by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Juárez Avenue - Pan American Race 2017 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## Eduarqui

Mexico City should be declared one of World Capitals for Arts - stunning presence of Art in Public Spaces, where we need more: for everyone 

And be sure I appreciate very much this example of Modern Urbanism at its best:



Gratteciel said:


> Mexico City - University City by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## General Electric

Amazing updates kay:



Gratteciel said:


> These flower pots are a preamble to the Flower and Garden Festival that will take place in April 2018.


That promise some very nice updates in the future :banana:


----------



## yansa

Gratteciel said:


> Thank you for your kind words, *dear Silvia*!
> These flower pots are a preamble to the Flower and Garden Festival that will take place in April 2018.


I'm very much looking forward to your pics showing us this Flower and Garden
Festival, dear Roberto! :banana:

I really love these big flower pots, with the whole ambiance, like here for
instance the tagetes and the great photographic images at the iron fence!


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr

Also love the red cat and this very little dog you show, looks like a small wolf! 
Beautiful sculpture of a woman coming out of a rock...

In #2754/8 you show us a very handsome "death". 
And I love this one:


Mexico City - Day of the Dead 2017 by francerobert2001, en Flickr
[/QUOTE]


----------



## LA fierce

As it was mentioned above, Mexico City is a cultural mecca. 
I love the Catrinas, the paintings, the handsome guys, and those median strips surrounded by beautiful flowers. 
I send you a big big hug my dear friend. :hug:


----------



## Benonie

wow! Superb collection of fine art and street scenes!

And even a picture of the famous University Library of Mexico City! :cheers:


----------



## Why-Why

I find that pic of cyclists on the Paseo de la Reforma (#2753.8) to be beautifully composed, Roberto. (The rest of the set are pretty damn good too!)


----------



## Gratteciel

Eduarqui said:


> Mexico City should be declared one of World Capitals for Arts - stunning presence of Art in Public Spaces, where we need more: for everyone
> 
> And be sure I appreciate very much this example of Modern Urbanism at its best:


Thank you very much, *dear Eduardo* for such kind words. 



General Electric said:


> Amazing updates kay:
> 
> That promise some very nice updates in the future :banana:


Thanks a lot, *dear GE*. When the time comes, I will try to take some good pictures. 



yansa said:


> I'm very much looking forward to your pics showing us this Flower and Garden
> Festival, dear Roberto! :banana:
> 
> I really love these big flower pots, with the whole ambiance, like here for
> instance the tagetes and the great photographic images at the iron fence!
> 
> Also love the red cat and this very little dog you show, looks like a small wolf!
> Beautiful sculpture of a woman coming out of a rock...
> 
> In #2754/8 you show us a very handsome "death".
> And I love this one:


I am so happy that you liked my photos, *dear Silvia*! That is really motivating. Thank you! 



LA fierce said:


> As it was mentioned above, Mexico City is a cultural mecca.
> I love the Catrinas, the paintings, the handsome guys, and those median strips surrounded by beautiful flowers.
> I send you a big big hug my dear friend. :hug:


*Dear Friend*: I really appreciate your friendship and all your nice comments. I also send you a big hug! 



Benonie said:


> wow! Superb collection of fine art and street scenes!
> 
> And even a picture of the famous University Library of Mexico City! :cheers:


Thank you, *Ben*! You are really a very kind person! 



Why-Why said:


> I find that pic of cyclists on the Paseo de la Reforma (#2753.8) to be beautifully composed, Roberto. (The rest of the set are pretty damn good too!)


Thank you very much, *Nick*! I'm glad you like them and I appreciate your kind comment. 
The composition of the cyclists was just good luck. Sometimes they are too close together and they cover each other.

*******

To the left of the photo, the construction of the Ritz Carlton Hotel.


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr

The store of the National History Museum - Chapultepec Castle


Mexico City - Chapultepec Castle Store by francerobert2001, en Flickr

A penny for her thoughts


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr

Paseo de la Reforma Avenue


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr

Soumaya Museum - Honoré Daumier - Buskers


Mexico City - Soumaya Museum - Honoré Daumier by francerobert2001, en Flickr

Paseo de la Reforma


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr

Manacar Tower


Mexico City - Insurgentes Avenue - Manacar Tower by francerobert2001, en Flickr

Day of the Dead Parade 2017- The newlyweds dead


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma - Day of the Dead Parade 2017 by francerobert2001, en Flickr

Pampering her boyfriend


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr

Alebrijes Parade


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma - Alebrijes Parade 2017 by francerobert2001, en Flickr

Chapultepec Castle


Mexico City - Chapultepec Castle by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma - Chapultepec Castle by francerobert2001, en Flickr

Historic Centre


Mexico City - Main Square - Day of the Dead Monumental Offering by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## LA fierce

Awesome pictures my friend, your city is truly magical!


----------



## Benonie

Wow! Great updates again! kay:

My favorites are the painting of the buskers and these colorful and elegant musicians of the Alebrijes Parade:


----------



## Why-Why

My favourite is that fine study, "A Penny for her Thoughts." And isn't that a "sculptural sofa" ("Pampering Her Boyfriend") on the Paseo de la Reforma? It seems to produce interesting poses!


----------



## yansa

Always a joy to find an update in your thread, dear Roberto! 

Great view over Paseo de la Reforma with the skyscrapers * nice oldtimer! *
Manacar Tower is a very elegant building, great pic! * Very nice the soft touches
on a hard sofa  * Fine impression of the Day of the Dead Parade, 

and this is my favourite: She looks very sad (or is it just her make-up?
I don't think so...). Maybe the person she waited for has not come?



Gratteciel said:


> A penny for her thoughts
> 
> 
> Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## Gratteciel

LA fierce said:


> Awesome pictures my friend, your city is truly magical!


Thank you, *dear Friend* for your support! I'm glad you like it. 



Benonie said:


> Wow! Great updates again! kay:
> 
> My favorites are the painting of the buskers and these colorful and elegant musicians of the Alebrijes Parade:


In fact, the whole parade was very colorful! Thank you very much for your kind comments, *Ben*! 



Why-Why said:


> My favourite is that fine study, "A Penny for her Thoughts." And isn't that a "sculptural sofa" ("Pampering Her Boyfriend") on the Paseo de la Reforma? It seems to produce interesting poses!


Thank you very much for your kindness, *Nick*! 
People who sit there think they are in their living room. A lot of people like to take pictures on those sofas. 



yansa said:


> Always a joy to find an update in your thread, dear Roberto!
> 
> Great view over Paseo de la Reforma with the skyscrapers * nice oldtimer! *
> Manacar Tower is a very elegant building, great pic! * Very nice the soft touches
> on a hard sofa  * Fine impression of the Day of the Dead Parade,
> 
> and this is my favourite: She looks very sad (or is it just her make-up?
> I don't think so...). Maybe the person she waited for has not come?


Thank you so much, *dear Silvia*! I'm glad you like them. 
I also think that girl is very sad, even on the verge of crying. Two minutes earlier, she was on the phone.


Mexico City - Chapultepec Park - 2nd Section by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Archbishop's Palace SHCP Art Museum by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Archbishop's Palace SHCP Art Museum - José Luis Cuevas by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Polanco District - Lincoln Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Roma District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - National Museum of Art - Primitivo Miranda by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Alameda Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Botanical Garden by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec Park - Audiorama by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## shik2005

^^ nice trio


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

^^

Great set, special like for the last photo kay:


----------



## yansa

So many lovely details, my dear friend! kay:
The bulldog with tongue out  * the lovely squirrel * 
Paseo de la Reforma with that row of giant plant pots really is a masterpiece! *
Big boys playing with small ships...  * loved the colours of the graffiti,
and the wonderful orchid blossom! :applause:

This is my favourite, Roberto! :lol:



Gratteciel said:


> Mexico City - Chapultepec Park - Audiorama by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## skymantle

haha...great shots.


----------



## Why-Why

Great squirrel shot, Roberto, and that last one ("Audiorama") is just fantastic!


----------



## Leongname

:applause: Robert!
your squirrel and the last shot are fantastic!


----------



## LA fierce

I believe most of us agree that the last picture is just fantastic! :lol:
I also like how bosky the entire city looks.


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates, Roberto :cheers:


----------



## Benonie

Top series! Loads of favorites, but I love the dog and the gentle, careful touch by the owner.


----------



## Romashka01

Wow! so many wonderful impressions and so much beauty in your photos! Bravo,Roberto! :applause:

one of many favorites


----------



## Christi69

Dear Roberto, your photos are marvelous as usual, so varied and full of life (and beauty!). Thanks.


----------



## christos-greece

Keep the coming, Roberto! Your photos from *CDMX* are really very nice :cheers:


----------



## MyGeorge

nice shots and I particularly like those pics of vibrant streets.


----------



## DWest

nice photos, colorful and lively.


----------



## falp6

Incredible pictures!!


----------



## PoLy_MX

Gratteciel said:


> Thank you so much for your nice words, *dear Friend*!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, *Leon*. You are very kind!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot, *GE*! I really appreciate your comments.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, *Nick*! I'm glad you like them.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you very much, *dear Silvia*. it is very nice of you.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, *dear Eduardo*. In Mexico we call them "Tree of Life".
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much, *Christos*! I appreciate it.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, *Ben* for your always nice comments!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, *dear Friend*! I send you a hug.
> 
> *******
> 
> 
> Mexico City by francerobert2001, en Flickr
> 
> 
> Mexico City - Banamex Cultural Palace Museum - Former Palace of Iturbide - Adela López de Tejada y Floriana Tejeda by francerobert2001, en Flickr
> 
> 
> Mexico City - Historic Centre by francerobert2001, en Flickr
> 
> 
> Mexico City - Banamex Cultural Palace Museum - Former Palace of Iturbide by francerobert2001, en Flickr
> 
> 
> Mexico City by francerobert2001, en Flickr
> 
> 
> Mexico City - 16 de Septiembre Street by francerobert2001, en Flickr
> 
> 
> Mexico City - Historic Centre - Dalí by francerobert2001, en Flickr
> 
> 
> Mexico City - Madero Street by francerobert2001, en Flickr
> 
> 
> Mexico City - Santa Fe - La Mexicana Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr
> 
> 
> Mexico City - Banamex Cultural Palace Museum - Former Palace of Iturbide by francerobert2001, en Flickr


lovely -as usual- set my friend!


----------



## yansa

Not a single weak picture, dear Roberto - all phantastic! kay:
I particularly love all that folkloristic Christmas art, and this is my favourite.
With how much love is this made! 



Gratteciel said:


> Mexico City - Banamex Cultural Palace Museum - Former Palace of Iturbide by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

And the last updates are also great, very nice :cheers:


----------



## General Electric

Great, fascinating update dear gratteciel. kay:


----------



## Gratteciel

LA fierce said:


> Very nice set of pictures dear friend gratteciel, and the city skyline looks amazing! :hug:


Thank you very much, *dear Friend*! Your visits and comments are very important to me. 



Eduarqui said:


> Great stuff: you know how to make different images look like necessary parts of a whole





Why-Why said:


> ^^ I second Eduardo's point! You compose each set so thoughtfully and beautifully that the sequence seems inevitable. And I really like those two fabric art pieces from Banamex.


Thank you very much for your nice words, *Eduardo and Nick*! 
That way of presenting my photos is an attempt to show the diversity of the city. 
I'm glad you like it, dear friends. 



PoLy_MX said:


> lovely -as usual- set my friend!


Thank you so much, *PoLy_MX*. You are very kind, my friend! 



yansa said:


> Not a single weak picture, dear Roberto - all phantastic! kay:
> I particularly love all that folkloristic Christmas art, and this is my favourite.
> With how much love is this made!


Thank you very much, *dear Silvia*! 
There really is a lot of work, time and love in that Christmas scene.



christos-greece said:


> And the last updates are also great, very nice :cheers:


I'm glad you like them, *Christos*. Thanks a lot! 



General Electric said:


> Great, fascinating update dear gratteciel. kay:


Thank you, *dear GE*. You are really kind! 

*******


Mexico City - Palace of Autonomy and Vestiges of the Templo Mayor by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Banamex Cultural Palace Museum - Former Palace of Iturbide by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Latin American Tower by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Banamex Cultural Palace Museum - Former Palace of Iturbide by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Historic Centre - Dalí by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Juárez Avenue by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Historic Centre - Madero Street by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Santa Fe - La Mexicana Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Historic Centre - Dalí by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Banamex Cultural Palace Museum - Former Palace of Iturbide by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Santa Fe - La Mexicana Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Banamex Cultural Palace Museum - Former Palace of Iturbide - R Araujo by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Historic Centre - Dalí by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Santa Fe - La Mexicana Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Historic Centre - Main Square by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## yansa

Dear Roberto, there is fresh green coming out of Templo Mayor - the place
is still alive, also in a spiritual sense, and the ancestors seem to be in a good mood. 

La Mexicana Park also is very alive, as we can see, with people and dogs! kay:

Great piece of art by Salvador Dali, and very nice Christmas decoration at
the Main Square!

Mexico has such wonderful folkloristic Christmas art - I particularly love this one:



Gratteciel said:


> Mexico City - Banamex Cultural Palace Museum - Former Palace of Iturbide by francerobert2001, en Flickr


And in my opinion here we have a perfect photo - bravo! :applause:
Great update, dear friend!



Gratteciel said:


> Mexico City - Santa Fe - La Mexicana Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## shik2005

Love the last set. This shot is quite surrealistic  : https://farm5.staticflickr.com/4592/24111941577_c1d8ca23f6_b.jpg


----------



## LA fierce

Beautiful Christmas art portraits! 
A very unique city where pre-Hispanic, colonial and modern architecture coexist in a very attractive way.
Dear friend gratteciel, you’re an amazing photographer! :bow:


----------



## skymantle

Wonderful sets...the plaza with the Xmas tree is amazing.


----------



## Why-Why

This shot is just brilliant!


----------



## General Electric

Awesome, really nice update. I love the place with big Christmas tree kay:


----------



## Leongname

beautiful update Robert! love Christmas tree kay:


----------



## openlyJane

Green, artistic, wonderful......

Great city views too.


----------



## christos-greece

Really wonderful, very nice new photos :cheers:


----------



## capricorn2000

Gratteciel said:


> Mexico City - Banamex Cultural Palace Museum - Former Palace of Iturbide by francerobert2001, en Flickr


lovely ethnic interpretation of the nativity - Joseph, Mary, the Child, Angel and a shepherd.....the Three Kings are still on the way.


----------



## Gratteciel

yansa said:


> Dear Roberto, there is fresh green coming out of Templo Mayor - the place
> is still alive, also in a spiritual sense, and the ancestors seem to be in a good mood.
> 
> La Mexicana Park also is very alive, as we can see, with people and dogs! kay:
> 
> Great piece of art by Salvador Dali, and very nice Christmas decoration at
> the Main Square!
> 
> Mexico has such wonderful folkloristic Christmas art - I particularly love this one:
> 
> And in my opinion here we have a perfect photo - bravo! :applause:
> Great update, dear friend!


*Dear Silvia*. 
Your always kind and motivating comments make me very happy. Thank you very much!



shik2005 said:


> Love the last set. This shot is quite surrealistic  : https://farm5.staticflickr.com/4592/24111941577_c1d8ca23f6_b.jpg


Thanks a lot, *Igor*. I'm glad you like it! 



LA fierce said:


> Beautiful Christmas art portraits!
> A very unique city where pre-Hispanic, colonial and modern architecture coexist in a very attractive way.
> Dear friend gratteciel, you’re an amazing photographer! :bow:


You are a great *Friend*! Thank you very much! 



skymantle said:


> Wonderful sets...the plaza with the Xmas tree is amazing.


Thank you for your nice words, *Skymantle*! 



Why-Why said:


> This shot is just brilliant!


Thank you, *Nick*! I really appreciate it! 



General Electric said:


> Awesome, really nice update. I love the place with big Christmas tree kay:


Thank you, dear *GE*. You are very kind! 



Leongname said:


> beautiful update Robert! love Christmas tree kay:


Thank you *Leon*! I appreciate your comments very much. 



openlyJane said:


> Green, artistic, wonderful......
> 
> Great city views too.


Thank you very much, *Dear Jane*. That is a very nice comment! 



christos-greece said:


> Really wonderful, very nice new photos :cheers:


Thank you *Christos* for your support and your kind comments. 



capricorn2000 said:


> lovely ethnic interpretation of the nativity - Joseph, Mary, the Child, Angel and a shepherd.....the Three Kings are still on the way.


Thank you so much, dear *Friend*! I'm very happy that you like it.

*******


Mexico City - Historic Centre - Dalí by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Historic Centre by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Madero Street - Sanborns Restaurant by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Juárez Avenue by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - El Palacio de Hierro Department Store Window Display - The Nutcracker by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma - Mayor Tower by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Archbishop's Palace SHCP Art Museum - Favián Vergara by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Santa Fe - La Mexicana Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Banamex Cultural Palace Museum - Former Palace of Iturbide - Juvenal Bernardino Gómez by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Mito del Agua Fountain by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Presidential Palace - Wrong Way by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Esplanade of the Palace of Fine Arts by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Historic Centre - Palace of the Marqués del Apartado from the Restaurant El Mayor by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Banamex Cultural Palace Museum - Former Palace of Iturbide by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Juárez Avenue - Pan American Race 2017 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## shik2005

The chess!


----------



## yansa

Gratteciel said:


> *Dear Silvia*.
> Your always kind and motivating comments make me very happy. Thank you very much!


I thank _you,_ dear friend! Finding an update in your thread always brings
a good start into the day for me! 

Some of the highlights today are the nice nutcrackers (they made it from
Germany to Mexico!), this wonder of femininity by Favian Vergara (very Mexican
with the little statue of the Virgin on the make-up place ) and the funny chess! kay:

And I would sit at this dreamlike place as often as I could...



Gratteciel said:


> Mexico City - Historic Centre - Palace of the Marqués del Apartado from the Restaurant El Mayor by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## LA fierce

Very beautiful set of pictures! 
I send you a hug my dear friend gratteciel!


----------



## General Electric

Great update Grattecielkay:

I love the pics of music band and sculpture in historic center, and the original style game of chess


----------



## shik2005

Merry Xmas, Roberto!


----------



## yansa

Dear Roberto, thank you for your nice wishes and this wonderful Christmas photo set! kay:
What a beautiful Christmas tree you have, it's like a piece of art!



Gratteciel said:


> *To all who kindly visit my thread, Merry Christmas and my best wishes for 2018.*
> 
> 
> Mexico City - Roberto's Christmas Tree 2017 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

As always very nice updates, Roberto! :cheers:

*Merry Christmas to all!* :cheers:


----------



## General Electric

Merry Christmas to you, dear Gratteciel! Thank you for you awesome updates of Mexico, wish you all the best


----------



## Eduarqui

Everything happening in Mexico City receives a very special touch, made with light and color - your images on last pages are like Christmas gifts you brought for our happiness: maybe you are our Santa Claus  .

Thanks for all your kind messages, and I wish a Merry Christmas (more one day  ) and a Happy New Year for you :cheers:


----------



## Gratteciel

BARLACH said:


> That grinch is awesome ,i've seen him scare people , its very funny :lol: , as always excellent pictures.


Thank you very much, dear *BARLACH*! 



LA fierce said:


> Beautiful city scenes, I also love all the Christmas decorations.


Thanks for your nice words, dear *Friend*! 



yansa said:


> Great updates once more, dear Roberto, wonderful Christmas time in Mexico City!
> 
> Those scenes in the Hierro Department Store Windows orientated at
> Grimm's fairytales are really beautiful and phantastic! kay:
> 
> Superb pic of the Tai Chi (?) practicioners at Paseo de la Reforma, dear Roberto! :applause:
> 
> And this one makes my day! kay:  :lol:


Thank you very much, dear *Silvia*! 
When I was a child (a long time ago) :lol: my parents took us (my sisters, brother and me) to see the Christmas showcases of the El Palacio de Hierro.



General Electric said:


> Lively updates, great sets kay:
> 
> Give me the good mood


Thank you so much, dear *GE*! 



Why-Why said:


> I love the fairy tale adaptations in the department store window (especially the first Sleeping Beauty among the thorns) and all those folk pieces from Banamex.


Thanks a lot, *Nick*! 
The Sleeping Beauty among the thorns is also my favorite showcase!



Leongname said:


> nice and creative the window display of a store with the yellow version of 'little red riding hood'. this shot of the tourists with the guidebook caught my eye  really nice updates!


Thank you, *Leon*! 
Each season of the year the Palacio de Hierro decorates its showcases according to the season.
Last year, the winter showcases (Christmas) were dedicated to music and this year, to fairy tales.



Christi69 said:


> Dear Roberto, I wish you a Merry Christmas and Happy New Year! The last sets were wonderful: popular art at its best, vistas of the city, lively street scenes, some handsome people here and there, and perfect compositions ((Dali + shades of what seems mobile phones and two men taking pictures without looking at the work of art: a masterpiece!)


Thank you very much, dear *Christi*! 
I also wish you all the best for next year and I hope you had a happy Christmas!



Benonie said:


> Great set Roberto! My favourite is the young couple, reading their Lonely Planet travel guide.


Thank you so much, *Ben*! I really appreciate it! 



falp6 said:


> Great pics of DF.  Feliz Navidad Gratteciel!


Thank you very much, *Falp*!
Feliz Navidad y mis mejores deseos para el próximo año, querido amigo! 



openlyJane said:


> What a typically wonderful, colourful and artistic display from Mexico City.
> 
> Happy Christmas/Navidad :cheers1:


Thank you so much, dear *Jane* for such gentle words! 



yansa said:


> Feliz Navidad, dear Roberto! :hug:


Vielen Dank, lieber *Silvia*! 



Romashka01 said:


> Lovely update! kay: Thanks!!
> 
> Feliz Navidad,dear Roberto!


Thank you very much, dear *Roman*! 



Why-Why said:


>


Beautiful personalized image; What a friendly gesture! 
Thank you very much *Nick*! 



shik2005 said:


> Merry Xmas, Roberto!


Thanks a lot, *Igor*! 



yansa said:


> Dear Roberto, thank you for your nice wishes and this wonderful Christmas photo set! kay:
> *What a beautiful Christmas tree you have*, it's like a piece of art!


Thank you, dear *Silvia*! I'm glad you like it. 
Some ornaments of my Christmas tree belonged to the tree of my maternal grandfather (more than 70 years old), other ornaments were my mother's Christmas tree 
and other ornaments were bought by myself (some of them in other countries). that's why I must go to Vienna for the beautiful ornaments that you have there!



christos-greece said:


> As always very nice updates, Roberto! :cheers:
> 
> *Merry Christmas to all!* :cheers:


Thank you so much, *Christos*! Best wishes to you too, dear friend! 



General Electric said:


> Merry Christmas to you, dear Gratteciel! Thank you for you awesome updates of Mexico, wish you all the best


Thank you, dear *GE*! I really appreciate your kind words, my friend! 



Eduarqui said:


> Everything happening in Mexico City receives a very special touch, made with light and color - your images on last pages are like Christmas gifts you brought for our happiness: maybe you are our Santa Claus  .
> 
> Thanks for all your kind messages, and I wish a Merry Christmas (more one day  ) and a Happy New Year for you :cheers:


What a beautiful comment, dear *Eduardo*! I appreciate it a lot. 

*******


Mexico City - Santa Fe District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Palace of Fine Arts Esplanade - Jorge Marín by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Santa Fe District - La Mexicana Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Santa Fe District - La Mexicana Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Condesa District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Santa Fe District - La Mexicana Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Alameda Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Historic Centre - Dalí by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Santa Fe District - La Mexicana Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Alameda Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Santa Fe District - La Mexicana Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Santa Fe District - La Mexicana Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Santa Fe District - La Mexicana Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Santa Fe District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## capricorn2000

beautiful photos and I can feel the warmth there, 
*Have a Prosperous New Year amigo Roberto*, and to all my fellow forumers.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Amazing art on the last photo! Happy holidays!


----------



## General Electric

Honey for eyes, exciting updates kay:


----------



## LA fierce

The city of the “open door activities”. Great set of images.
Very interesting places and people!


----------



## Eduarqui

These public spaces are unsurpassed, as much as I can remember every place I visited or saw through pictures: México City is a Paradise for any urban planner interested about living cities and how to learn with them


----------



## Why-Why

Great set, Roberto! This one is my favourite:


----------



## yansa

Gratteciel said:


> Thank you, dear *Silvia*! I'm glad you like it.
> Some ornaments of my Christmas tree belonged to the tree of my maternal grandfather (more than 70 years old), other ornaments were my mother's Christmas tree
> and other ornaments were bought by myself (some of them in other countries). that's why I must go to Vienna for the beautiful ornaments that you have there!


Dear Roberto, it's great to have Christmas tree decoration that goes back
many generations of the family! kay:
Thank you for liking the ornaments I showed in my Vienna pics so much!
You made me thinking now what's typical for Austria, and some artistic,
handmade strawstars come into my mind. We don't see them very often now
in the cities, but in former times they were the typical Austrian tree deco
together with apples, nuts, baubles and wooden toys for the children.

I enjoyed your update so much! Loved all the excellet pics showing people
doing sports activities, the cute "dog parade", and loved to see the new
La Mexicana Park filled with life! kay:

This ones are my favourites:
Here this incredible handsome young man distracted my attention from the
red dragons! 


Gratteciel said:


> Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


And here: Wonderful place, sculpture and pic! :applause:


Gratteciel said:


> Mexico City - Santa Fe District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## Romashka01

Wow! fascinating photos :applause: Among my favorites 6,9,12,14


----------



## Xtartrex

Congratulations Gratteciel, beautiful thread, most of your pictures do paint the city as it is. I could easily have given you a thousand likes, but hey make it easy to pick one.


----------



## Leongname

beautiful images as usually Robert!
Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to you too, my friend!


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates, Roberto :cheers:


----------



## Gratteciel

capricorn2000 said:


> beautiful photos and I can feel the warmth there,
> *Have a Prosperous New Year amigo Roberto*, and to all my fellow forumers.


Thank you, dear *Friend*. Happy New Year! 



Skopje/Скопје;144208142 said:


> Amazing art on the last photo! Happy holidays!


Thanks a lot, *George*. Happy New Year! 



General Electric said:


> Honey for eyes, exciting updates kay:


Thank you, dear *GE*. Happy New Year! 



LA fierce said:


> The city of the “open door activities”. Great set of images.
> Very interesting places and people!


Happy New Year, dear *Friend*! 



Eduarqui said:


> These public spaces are unsurpassed, as much as I can remember every place I visited or saw through pictures: México City is a Paradise for any urban planner interested about living cities and how to learn with them


Thank you so much, dear *Eduardo* Happy New Year! 



Why-Why said:


> Great set, Roberto! This one is my favourite:


I'm glad you like it, *Nick*. Happy New Year, dear Friend! 



yansa said:


> Dear Roberto, it's great to have Christmas tree decoration that goes back
> many generations of the family! kay:
> Thank you for liking the ornaments I showed in my Vienna pics so much!
> You made me thinking now what's typical for Austria, and some artistic,
> handmade strawstars come into my mind. We don't see them very often now
> in the cities, but in former times they were the typical Austrian tree deco
> together with apples, nuts, baubles and wooden toys for the children.
> 
> I enjoyed your update so much! Loved all the excellet pics showing people
> doing sports activities, the cute "dog parade", and loved to see the new
> La Mexicana Park filled with life! kay:
> 
> This ones are my favourites:
> Here this incredible handsome young man distracted my attention from the
> red dragons!
> 
> And here: Wonderful place, sculpture and pic! :applause:


Thank you, dear *Silvia*. Happy New Year! 



Romashka01 said:


> Wow! fascinating photos :applause: Among my favorites 6,9,12,14


Thanks a lot, dear *Roman*. Happy New Year! 



Xtartrex said:


> Congratulations Gratteciel, beautiful thread, most of your pictures do paint the city as it is. I could easily have given you a thousand likes, but hey make it easy to pick one.


Thank you and welcome to my thread, *Xtartrex*. Happy New Year! 



Leongname said:


> beautiful images as usually Robert!
> Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to you too, my friend!


Thank you, *Leon*. Happy New Year, dear Friend! 



christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates, Roberto :cheers:


Thanks a lot, *Christos*. Happy New Year! 

*Happy New Year To All My Urban Showcase Friends! :cheers1:*


Mexico City - Happy New Year by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## falp6

*Have a happy New Year Friend*!


----------



## LA fierce

Happy New Year my dearest friend gratteciel, thank you for your friendship and beautiful pictures of the great Mexico City! 
I hope 2018 is the year when I can finally visit you my friend. :cheers:


----------



## baerd

Happy New Year!
:cheers1:


----------



## Benonie




----------



## christos-greece

*Happy New Year, Roberto!* :cheers:


----------



## Christi69

Happy New Year Roberto!


----------



## Leongname

fab pics :applause:

A Happy New Year Robert!










​


----------



## Why-Why

Feliz Año, Roberto! Looking forward to many visits to Mexico City in 2018.


----------



## Romashka01

Thank you Roberto for all the awesome photos in 2017! keep going the good work! :applause: 
Happy New Year! Best wishes from Lviv!


----------



## Gratteciel

falp6 said:


> *Have a happy New Year Friend*!


Thank you, *Falp*! Happy New Year! 



LA fierce said:


> Happy New Year my dearest friend gratteciel, thank you for your friendship and beautiful pictures of the great Mexico City!
> I hope 2018 is the year when I can finally visit you my friend. :cheers:


Thank you, dear *Friend*! I hope to see you soon! 



baerd said:


> Happy New Year!
> :cheers1:


Thanks a lot, *baerd*! Happy New Year and welcome to my thread! 



Benonie said:


>


Thank you, *Ben*! Sending you my best wishes for the new year, dear friend! 



christos-greece said:


> *Happy New Year, Roberto!* :cheers:


Thank you, *Christos*! Happy New Year dear friend! 



Christi69 said:


> Happy New Year Roberto!


Thank you very much, dear *Christi*! Hope you have a wonderful year ahead! 



Leongname said:


> fab pics :applause:
> 
> A Happy New Year Robert!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Thank you so much, *Leon*! Have a happy and prosperous new year, dear Friend! 



Why-Why said:


> Feliz Año, Roberto! Looking forward to many visits to Mexico City in 2018.


¡Muchas gracias amigo! I hope that among those visits to Mexico City in 2018, at least one will be in person, *Nick*. 



Romashka01 said:


> Thank you Roberto for all the awesome photos in 2017! keep going the good work! :applause:
> Happy New Year! Best wishes from Lviv!


Thank *you*, dear *Roman* for being so kind. Happy New Year my friend! 


*******


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de los Compositores by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Lomas - Polanco Skyline by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Santa Fe by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Polanco Skyline by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de los Compositores by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec 2nd Section by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec 2nd Section by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Historic Centre by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de los Compositores by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Santa Fe by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de los Compositores by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Museum of Modern Art - Fernando de Szyszlo by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Santa Fe District - La Mexicana Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de los Compositores by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## yansa

Dear Roberto, many favourites, like 1 - 4, 7, 9, 15... kay:
In the last pic you caught the dog during his jump, he is in the air, which
gives this nice pic something surrealistic. 

This is a great work of art, I love it very much:



Gratteciel said:


> Mexico City - Museum of Modern Art - Fernando de Szyszlo by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## Eduarqui

Gratteciel said:


> *Happy New Year To All My Urban Showcase Friends! :cheers1:*
> 
> 
> Mexico City - Happy New Year by francerobert2001, en Flickr


To you too, dear friend :cheers:


----------



## Why-Why

^^Like Silvia, I love that last one of the dog and the fountain: it captures a unique instant in time that might otherwise pass unnoticed. And I also like that one of the two guys looking for the source of the ... Amazon, is it?


----------



## Gratteciel

yansa said:


> Dear Roberto, many favourites, like 1 - 4, 7, 9, 15... kay:
> In the last pic you caught* the dog* during his jump, he is in the air, which
> gives this nice pic something surrealistic.
> 
> This is a great work of art, I love it very much:


Thank you very much, dear *Silvia*! You are very, very kind! 
That dog was very nice: he made us laugh for a long time!
Each time the water in the fountain increased, the dog ran towards it to get wet. In this new set I will put more pictures of him.



Eduarqui said:


> To you too, dear friend :cheers:


Thank you, dear *Eduardo*! 



Why-Why said:


> ^^Like Silvia, I love that last one of the dog and the fountain: it captures a unique instant in time that might otherwise pass unnoticed. And I also like that one of the *two guys looking for the source of the ... Amazon, is it?*


Thank you so much, Nick! 
Actually, they were trying to get a stuck toy that a child had thrown there.

*******


Mexico City - Santa Fe District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec Park 2nd Section by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Santa Fe District - La Mexicana Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Historic Centre by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec Castle by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Archbishop's Palace SHCP Art Museum - Favián Vergara by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Juárez Avenue by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Historic Centre - Dalí by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Historic Centre - Prehispanic Dancers by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - National Museum of San Carlos by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Santa Fe District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Modern Art Museum - Manuel Rodríguez Lozano by francerobert2001, en Flickr
*
Dog Bonus*


Mexico City - Paseo de los Compositores by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de los Compositores by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de los Compositores by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Santa Fe District - La Mexicana Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Santa Fe District - La Mexicana Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Condesa District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Santa Fe District - La Mexicana Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Condesa District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## skymantle

Excellent sets Gratteciel. Really want to visit your amazing city one day. :cheers:


----------



## Christi69

Beautiful dogs, especially the last picture!


----------



## Why-Why

Lovely dog shots ... but my favourite is that one of the couple examining the Dali angel!


----------



## Eduarqui

Loved the dog bonus: those dogs sleeping on last picture are amazing 

And that "Como Hecho En Casa" catched my attention, seems good


----------



## fronteralrd

Gratteciel said:


> Thank you very much, dear *Silvia*! You are very, very kind!
> That dog was very nice: he made us laugh for a long time!
> Each time the water in the fountain increased, the dog ran towards it to get wet. In this new set I will put more pictures of him.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, dear *Eduardo*!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much, Nick!
> Actually, they were trying to get a stuck toy that a child had thrown there.
> 
> *******
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mexico City - Juárez Avenue by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Check out dem buns


----------



## yansa

Gratteciel said:


> Thank you very much, dear *Silvia*! You are very, very kind!
> That dog was very nice: he made us laugh for a long time!
> Each time the water in the fountain increased, the dog ran towards it to get wet. In this new set I will put more pictures of him.


I love all the dogs you show, dear *Roberto*, but especially the one at the
fountain and the sleeping ones! kay:
Great picture with that green feather costume!
And I wonder what's the story behind the ghostly painting by Manuel Rodriguez Lozano?


----------



## christos-greece

As always great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## Romashka01

Fascinating thread! Loved the dog bonus too kay:


----------



## skymantle

Lovely...such good looking people too.


----------



## General Electric

As always a very beautiful set of pictures from you gratteciel! Thank you very much


----------



## yansa

Gratteciel said:


> Thank you very much, dear *Silvia*!
> Dogs (pets in general) have become a very important part of people's lives.


In Vienna it's the same, dear Roberto. 

Loved your update, the phantastic worlds of Leonora Carrington, the superb
reflections, the nice portraits, the cute last pic -
and these are my favourites kay:



Mexico City - José Luis Cuevas Museum - Jazzamoart by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr
[/QUOTE]

Vienna should learn from Mexico City how to create a harmonic picture
with groups of skyscrapers!


----------



## AbidM

The 3rd image in the last collection is quite phenomenal.


----------



## Romashka01

Wow! Excellent update, Roberto! :applause:


----------



## openlyJane

A great equestrian statue; and_ so_ much colour......the eagle and the snake.....


----------



## falp6

Wonderful pics. Paseo de la Reforma is always full of life!


----------



## Why-Why

Another beautiful set, Roberto! This one strikes me as a lesson in how to compose a landscape:


----------



## NathanielPerry44

Seeing those green trees among beautiful buildings makes me want to get away from all of this winter snow even more now! Some really great photos!


----------



## christos-greece

Wonderful, very nice set of photos, Roberto! Well done :cheers:


----------



## Gratteciel

_*Igor*, *Leon*, *Skymantle*, *GE*, *Silvia*, *AbidM*, *Roman*, *Jane*, *Falp*, *Nick*, *Nathaniel* and *Christos.*_ *Thank you very much for all your 
nice comments, dear friends!* :grouphug:

The forum has been a bit strange lately. Several likes and some posts have been lost. I hope I have not omitted someone from this cause. 

*******


Mexico City - National Museum of Anthropology by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - National Museum of Anthropology by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec 2nd Section by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Santa Fe District - La Mexicana Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Juárez Avenue by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - National Museum of Anthropology by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Polanco District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - National Museum of Anthropology by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de los Compositores – Fuente de Xochipilli by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - National Museum of Anthropology - Carlos Mérida by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - National Museum of Anthropology by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - National Museum of Art MUNAL by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## roballan

Gorgeous photos! Great updates.


----------



## shik2005

Gorgeous update, Roberto!


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Excellent set! Two of my favorites - this one and this one.


----------



## Why-Why

Gratteciel said:


> The forum has been a bit strange lately.


It has indeed. But I'm glad to see that it's getting back to normal with another lovely set from Mexico City, Roberto. Love those cacti in Chapultepec Park and those varied samples from the National Museum of Anthropology.


----------



## Eduarqui

Loved the hammock near the lake on previous page: could sleep there and dream with stars all night :cheers:


----------



## yansa

Dear Roberto, I enjoyed every single pic! :applause:

I picked out two favourites and have a question to the first one:
Is there an old Mexican legend that the first corn plant grew out of a dead body? 
(Like some plants in ancient Greek legends?)
I presume we see some Gods in this painting - could you please say a few
words about it's meaning? It's so impressing! 

In the painting we see the full moon, like in Austria today. 



Gratteciel said:


> Mexico City - National Museum of Anthropology by francerobert2001, en Flickr
> 
> 
> Mexico City - National Museum of Anthropology by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## Benonie

The National Museum of Anthropology is a real gem! As are your pictures. :cheers:


----------



## capricorn2000

well-composed photos, amigo, loving them.


----------



## Romashka01

As always great update,dear friend!! One  of many favorites kay:


----------



## roballan

Beautiful set my friend. Loved the take of the old Chinese arch.


----------



## skymantle

I LUV the didgeridoo...or yidaki as it's also known. Great set all round. kay:


----------



## Benonie

Great set, as usual! The paintings of looks stunning, as do people in Mexico DC! kay:


----------



## yansa

Great update, dear Roberto! :applause:

Among my favourites are No. 1 - the skyscrapers, 3 - Palacio de Cobian,
11 - colourful Chinatown detail, 15 - two musicians, 17 - the work by Carla Rippey! 
And I detected an English Bulldog!


----------



## General Electric

What awesome shots again, Among all your wonderful pictures, I especially love the place with Dali sculptures in historic center, the Estanquillo museum terrasse shot, the chinese clock and door. :applause: :cheers:


----------



## Why-Why

Very interesting set, Roberto. Calm actual street scenes juxtaposed by several fascinating but disturbing artworks from the City Museum, that clearly don't pander to the conventional tourist.


----------



## Romashka01

Always beautiful, colorful and interesting photos,dear friend! :applause: Amazing city


----------



## capricorn2000

beautiful! I've noticed that there is this sculpture exhibit on the streets from time to time.
After the exhibits, do they put those sculptures in one place or do they sell them?
thanks friend for those nice photos which are really pleasing to look at.


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates; well done :cheers:


----------



## Eduarqui

These skyscrapers have exciting shapes (they overpass the "boring block model" I see so many times where I live...), Art looks great in people in the streets seem to have a nice winter... thanks for sharing :cheers:


----------



## rakesh

Some pics from Tepito please to mix it up. Anthony Bourdain has convinced me to go there despite warnings to steer clear from the general populace. I will be in Mexico City for a week in a month's time. Amazing pics, btw!


----------



## Caravaggio

"Steer clear from the general populace" can you elaborate?


----------



## rakesh

Caravaggio said:


> "Steer clear from the general populace" can you elaborate?


I meant warning from the general populace to steer clear. Apparently the area is dangerous. I do not really mind though.


----------



## Yörch1

rakesh said:


> I meant warning from the general populace to steer clear. Apparently the area is dangerous. I do not really mind though.


It is totally not recommendable to get there. It's not a joke. Is the Mexican version of Scampia in Naples or East LAX, 10 times worse...


----------



## Gratteciel

roballan said:


> Beautiful set my friend. Loved the take of the old Chinese arch.


Thank you very much, *Roballan*! 



skymantle said:


> I LUV the didgeridoo...or yidaki as it's also known. Great set all round. kay:


Thank you, *Skymantle*. 
I was glad to find a didgeridoo. It is not common to see those musical instruments in the streets of Mexico City.



Benonie said:


> Great set, as usual! The paintings of looks stunning, as do people in Mexico DC! kay:


Thanks for those nice words, *Ben*! 



yansa said:


> Great update, dear Roberto! :applause:
> 
> Among my favourites are No. 1 - the skyscrapers, 3 - Palacio de Cobian,
> 11 - colourful Chinatown detail, 15 - two musicians, 17 - the work by Carla Rippey!
> And I detected an English Bulldog!


Thank you so much, dear *Silvia*. You are really kind! 



General Electric said:


> What awesome shots again, Among all your wonderful pictures, I especially love the place with Dali sculptures in historic center, the Estanquillo museum terrasse shot, the chinese clock and door. :applause: :cheers:


Thank you, dear *GE*! 
The terrace of the Estanquillo Museum is very nice and it has a very interesting view.



Why-Why said:


> Very interesting set, Roberto. Calm actual street scenes juxtaposed by several fascinating but disturbing artworks from the City Museum, that clearly don't pander to the conventional tourist.


Thank you, *Nick*. I really appreciate your kind comment. 



Romashka01 said:


> Always beautiful, colorful and interesting photos,dear friend! :applause: Amazing city


Thank you so much. dear *Roman*! 



capricorn2000 said:


> beautiful! I've noticed that there is this sculpture exhibit on the streets from time to time.
> After the exhibits, do they put those sculptures in one place or do they sell them?
> thanks friend for those nice photos which are really pleasing to look at.


Thank you, dear *Friend*! 
Normally those street exhibitions are presented in various places in the city or the country.
Most of them belong to a museum (for example Dalí's sculptures belong to the Soumaya Museum), to the artist or to private collections.



christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates; well done :cheers:


Thank you, *Christos*! I really appreciate it! 



Eduarqui said:


> These skyscrapers have exciting shapes (they overpass the "boring block model" I see so many times where I live...), Art looks great in people in the streets seem to have a nice winter... thanks for sharing :cheers:


Thank you dear *Eduardo*! 
The views of Rio are fascinating in themselves. With or without eye-catching skyscrapers.



rakesh said:


> Some pics from Tepito please to mix it up. Anthony Bourdain has convinced me to go there despite warnings to steer clear from the general populace. I will be in Mexico City for a week in a month's time. *Amazing pics, btw!*


Thank you, *Rakesh*.
I'm sorry but I do not have photos of Tepito. I never go there.
As I said before, do not take unnecessary risks. Tepito is a dangerous place.



Caravaggio said:


> "Steer clear from the general populace" can you elaborate?


Thank you for visiting my thread, *Caravaggio*. 

*******

The National Auditorium is one of the most important performance and concert centers in Mexico City. Its schedule hosts some
of the biggest touring acts and local events in the City.


Mexico City - National Auditorium by francerobert2001, en Flickr

All those plates on the ground commemorate the presentation of a great artist or event in the auditorium.

Soon, on March 4, the prestigious Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra under the baton of Gustavo Dudamel will be presented in
that auditorium. Unfortunately, the tickets are sold out. 


Mexico City - National Auditorium by francerobert2001, en Flickr

The National Auditorium subway station

The National Auditorium subway station has a 67 square-meter mural "A Journey through the Rock" as a tribute to great music 
legends, such as Bob Dylan, Janis Joplin and The Beatles among many others.


Mexico City - National Auditorium Subway Station - Mural A Journey Through the Rock by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - National Auditorium Subway Station - Mural A Journey Through the Rock by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - National Auditorium Subway Station - Mural A Journey Through the Rock by francerobert2001, en Flickr

Polanco District

Polanco houses the city's densest concentration of upscale shopping, several luxury hotels, restaurants and embassies; as well 
as some of the city's most important museums, corporate offices of multinational companies and exclusive residential areas.


Mexico City - Gandhi Monument by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Polanco District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Polanco District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Polanco District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Polanco District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Polanco District by francerobert2001, en Flickr

Museum of Modern Art
The Two Fridas, 1939. Collection of the Museo de Arte Moderno, Mexico City
It is the most important painting in the collection of the MAM and the most requested Mexican artwork by foreign museums.


Mexico City - Museum of Modern Art - Frida Kahlo by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Museum of Modern Art - Rosa Rolanda by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Museum of Modern Art - Leonardo Nierman by francerobert2001, en Flickr

Changing of the Guard in the Plaza of Service to the Fatherland.


Mexico City - Campo Marte - Plaza del Servicio a la Patria by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Campo Marte - Plaza del Servicio a la Patria by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## General Electric

Fabulous :applause:

The place of auditorium make me think to the Aztecs pyramids 

I love the old car and Neirman painting that you show us kay:

Thank you very much :cheers:


----------



## Leongname

nice update Robert!
this 'Supercharged' cabriolet is gorgeous kay:


----------



## yansa

Gratteciel said:


> Soon, on March 4, the prestigious Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra under the baton of Gustavo Dudamel will be presented in
> that auditorium. Unfortunately, the tickets are sold out.



Great to hear that the Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra will perform
a concert in Mexico City! kay:

This wonderful painting, "The Two Fridas", was one of the main
pieces in a former exhibition in the Essl Museum in Klosterneuburg
near Vienna. I visited that exhibition - it was great.
It's very sad that the Essl Museum had to close in the meantime
forever...



Gratteciel said:


> Museum of Modern Art
> The Two Fridas, 1939. Collection of the Museo de Arte Moderno, Mexico City
> It is the most important painting in the collection of the MAM and the most requested Mexican artwork by foreign museums.
> 
> 
> Mexico City - Museum of Modern Art - Frida Kahlo by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Wonderful update, dear Roberto! Loved the Rock Stars mural, the oldtimer
and the great pics of the Changing of the Guard! :applause:


----------



## skymantle

Sensational! I especially like the modernist concert hall and that white building in the Polanco district. kay:


----------



## falp6

Awesome pictures :cheers: I didn't know that Mexico City has one Chinatown!


----------



## Adi-Cnai

Magical pictures!


----------



## skymantle

Beautiful all round, especially luv those jacarandas blooming in spring. kay:


----------



## Leongname

beautiful updates, Robert! as usually kay:


----------



## christos-greece

Really awesome, very nice updates Roberto :cheers:


----------



## DaveF12

nice photo collection of Mexico, very colorful and I like the wild life in the city.


----------



## Why-Why

Wonderful jacaranda-infused set, Roberto! Was the Guimard Metro entrance imported from Paris, or is it a delightful simulation?


----------



## LA fierce

Great pictures my friend, and my visit still pending.


----------



## weirdo

What a beautiful city. If I get the chance to visit I'd never know where to begin exploring. Everything is interesting, colorful and full of life!


----------



## christos-greece

Why-Why said:


> Wonderful jacaranda-infused set, Roberto! Was the Guimard Metro entrance imported from Paris, or is it a delightful simulation?


Beautiful photo, indeed


----------



## Gratteciel

Why-Why said:


> Wonderful jacaranda-infused set, Roberto! *Was the Guimard Metro entrance imported from Paris*, or is it a delightful simulation?


Thanks a lot, Nick!

The Guimard entrance to the metro station located next to the Palace of Fine Arts was donated to Mexico City by the Paris Metro System, 
celebrating 30 years of cooperation between the metro companies of Mexico and Paris. I think some cities in the world have a Guimard
entrance; At least I saw one in Montréal.


Mexico City - Bellas Artes Subway Station by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## Why-Why

Absolutely right, Roberto! Square-Victoria Metro station in Montreal is also a Guimard from Paris.


----------



## capricorn2000

Gratteciel said:


> Thank you, dear *Friend*! :hug:
> You have to go back to Mexico City so you can see the things that you missed.
> I will be happy to see you again. Greetings to your brother.
> 
> *******


I'm really overwhelmed by the colorful art and the parks and it's enticing to go back. for the meantime, 
I'll just enjoy your nice photos and thanks amigo for everything and I extended your greetings to my brother...have fun!


----------



## MilbertDavid

very nice shots....Mexico city is really beautiful.


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Wonderful, very nice photo, Roberto... :cheers:


----------



## Gratteciel

General Electric said:


> What gorgeous trees, colored and elegant!


Thank you, dear *GE*! 
The city becomes pale pinkish-violet color at this time of year.



yansa said:


> Thank you for showing me the beautiful building of your H&M flagship store, dear Roberto!
> 
> Like GE I adore these violet blossoming trees! kay:
> Great view from the Miralto Restaurant! Love the paintings by Rigel Herrera,
> Monica Alvarez Enriquez and Eduardo Luzuriaga. How the girl is sitting on her
> bed and holding her arms reminded me of a painting by Edvard Munch - Puberty (1894):
> 
> https://www.wikiart.org/de/edvard-munch/pubertat-1894
> 
> Hard to choose a favourite among so many excellent pics - I pick out the
> one with the beautiful Underground Station and the violet blossoming trees this time. kay:
> 
> Thank you for sharing Spring in your beautiful city with us, dear friend! :hug:


Thank you, dear *Silvia*! 
I already had a look at Edvard Munch's Puberty and you're absolutely right, dear friend.



Christi69 said:


> Dear Roberto, once again, you captured the essence and the mood of the city! Spring is gorgeous, art is everywhere and people seem happy to be there (even if some are lost in their thoughts!)


Thank you, dear *Christi*! 
Although we do not have winters as extreme as in Europe; we are also very pleased with the arrival of spring.



Eduarqui said:


> I believe that, each year, Spring will last 12 months in Mexico City
> 
> Thanks for sharing with us the V Biennial, many works to enjoy


I am the one who thanks you for your visits and your kind comments, dear *Eduardo*. 



Romashka01 said:


> Lovely spring photos :applause: Many favorites!
> The jacarandas are in full bloom and I love these magnificent trees
> You live in a beautiful city, dear friend!


Thank you for your nice words, dear *Roman*. I really appreciate it. 



Adi-Cnai said:


> Magical pictures!


Thank you very much, *Adi-Cnai*! I'm glad you like them. 



skymantle said:


> Beautiful all round, especially luv those jacarandas blooming in spring. kay:


Thanks a lot *Skymantle*. You are very kind! 



Leongname said:


> beautiful updates, Robert! as usually kay:


Thank you so much, *Leon*! 
I feel very motivated by such kind comments.



DaveF12 said:


> nice photo collection of Mexico, very colorful and I like the wild life in the city.


Thank you very much, *Dave*! 
I also like that the wildlife has become an important part of the city.



LA fierce said:


> Great pictures my friend, and my visit still pending.


Thank you so much, dear *Friend*! 
I send you a big, big hug. 



weirdo said:


> What a beautiful city. If I get the chance to visit I'd never know where to begin exploring. Everything is interesting, colorful and full of life!


Thank you, *Weirdo*! 
I hope you visit Mexico City soon. It is true that you will need several days to see the sites of interest, but the tourist circuits are well defined.
With pleasure I could give you some guides and orientations.



Why-Why said:


> Absolutely right, Roberto! Square-Victoria Metro station in Montreal is also a Guimard from Paris.


Thank you very much, *Nick* for your kindness and for your feedback. 



capricorn2000 said:


> I'm really overwhelmed by the colorful art and the parks and it's enticing to go back. for the meantime,
> I'll just enjoy your nice photos and thanks amigo for everything and I extended your greetings to my brother...have fun!


Thank you very much dear* Friend*. I hope to see you again soon in Mexico City. 



MilbertDavid said:


> very nice shots....Mexico city is really beautiful.


That is a very nice comment. Thank you so much, *MilbertDavid*! 



christos-greece said:


> ^^ Wonderful, very nice photo, Roberto... :cheers:





christos-greece said:


> Really awesome, very nice updates Roberto :cheers:


Thank you very much for your visits and all your support for my thread, *Christos*! 

*******

*Spring in Mexico City III*

In this set I will show you some pictures of the Polanco District and the Campus of the Metropolitan University where I work. 
At this time of year, it is even more pleasant to work there.


Mexico City - Polanco District - Ejército Nacional Avenue by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Antara by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Polanco District - Ejército Nacional Avenue by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Antara by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Polanco District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Antara by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Soumaya Museum from Jumex Museum by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Polanco District - Lincoln Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Polanco District - Masaryk Avenue - Louis Vuitton by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Polanco District - Molière Avenue by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Polanco District - Lincoln Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Plaza Carso by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Polanco District - Ejército Nacional Avenue by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Antara by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Soumaya Museum by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## Gratteciel

*Spring in Mexico City IV*


Mexico City - Metropolitan Autonomous University - Branch Campus Azcapotzalco by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Metropolitan Autonomous University - Branch Campus Azcapotzalco by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Metropolitan Autonomous University - Branch Campus Azcapotzalco by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Metropolitan Autonomous University - Branch Campus Azcapotzalco by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Metropolitan Autonomous University - Branch Campus Azcapotzalco by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Metropolitan Autonomous University - Branch Campus Azcapotzalco by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Metropolitan Autonomous University - Branch Campus Azcapotzalco by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Metropolitan Autonomous University - Branch Campus Azcapotzalco by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Metropolitan Autonomous University - Branch Campus Azcapotzalco by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Metropolitan Autonomous University - Branch Campus Azcapotzalco by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Metropolitan Autonomous University - Branch Campus Azcapotzalco by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Metropolitan Autonomous University - Branch Campus Azcapotzalco by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Metropolitan Autonomous University - Branch Campus Azcapotzalco by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Metropolitan Autonomous University - Branch Campus Azcapotzalco by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Metropolitan Autonomous University - Branch Campus Azcapotzalco by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

^^

Oh my God! I'm speechless! Such a vivid, strong colors! :applause:


----------



## shik2005

You have beautiful spring there. Great views!


----------



## yansa

Beauty and elegance, dear Roberto! kay:
You are very lucky to work at such a gorgeous place!

The surface of Soumaya Museum looks like a shimmering snake skin - I like
it very much!



Gratteciel said:


> Mexico City - Soumaya Museum by francerobert2001, en Flickr


That violet blossoming everywhere is overwhelming! :banana:
Here I love the combination with the stone sculptures.
Would you do me a favour, dear friend? 
If you find the time, could you do a close up shot of one or several of those
wonderful tree blossoms? That would be great!
Thank you for your excellent pics, it's always a joy to look at your updates! kay:


Gratteciel said:


> Mexico City - Metropolitan Autonomous University - Branch Campus Azcapotzalco by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## General Electric

THis is so beautiful, I m delighted


----------



## Leongname

nice update, Robert! gorgeous monument :applause:


----------



## Benonie

Oh so beautiful! :applause:


----------



## Why-Why

My favourite ball is the Belgian one ... and I like the wooden cubist nude in that old post office setting very much.


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates, Roberto :cheers:


----------



## Gratteciel

yansa said:


> But still... Thank you for testing it out for me, dear Roberto!
> 
> Wonderful updates again, the sculpture by Leonardo Nierman in combination
> with the blossoming Jacaranda...
> The Postal Palace, a superb building...
> Nice ball parade with cute girls...
> 
> And my favourite this time is the great Mixtec mask! :applause:


Thanks a lot, dear *Silvia*! 
That mask is part of an exhibition of the Mixtec Culture in the National Palace Museum. It's marvelous.



General Electric said:


> I love the Juarez Avenue monument, and the exposition balls for Russia World Cup, my favorites are the Korean and Germany  and I m happy to see cute young girl smilling beside the one for Switzerland


Thank you very much, dear *GE*. I really appreciate it. 



skymantle said:


> The Postal Palace is beautiful and the art is fantastic. World Cup fever is on too. :banana: :cheers:


Thanks a lot, *Skymantle* for your nice comment! 



Eduarqui said:


> ^^ Fabulous images above, the tradition of Public Art on the streets and parks is wonderful, and the Ball Parade - guess it is a preview of next World Cup - is very interesting. I couldn't identify those costums young ladies are using, what they represent?
> 
> Jacaranda trees are stunning, thanks for showing their blossoming time: in Brazil we have these trees, but rarely used to adorn urban spaces as there - here they were used for many decades to produce good wood for furniture, and almost disappeared, but now are under legal protection, and we can see them in nature reserves more frequently.


Thank you so much, dear *Eduardo*!
Those girls were participating in a cultural rally and their team represented Egypt.
A pity the almost disappearance of the Jacarandas in Brazil. It's good that they are now protected. 
Soon we will see these beautiful trees adorning the streets of the wonderful Rio de Janeiro.



openlyJane said:


> What is the story behind that gold mask; is it original?


Thanks for your interest, dear *Jane*! 
The gold mask belongs to the Mixtec culture and represents the god Xipe Totec. It was found in tomb 7 of Monte Albán, Oaxaca.
This god represents the renewal, the detachment of what is no longer useful, the regeneration of the spiritual nature in people.
It is an original piece.



Leongname said:


> nice update, Robert! gorgeous monument :applause:


Thank you very much, *Leon*! 



Benonie said:


> Oh so beautiful! :applause:


Thank you so much, *Ben*! I'm glad you are back. 



Why-Why said:


> My favourite ball is the Belgian one ... and I like the wooden cubist nude in that old post office setting very much.


Thank you, *Nick*! I'm glad you like them. 



christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates, Roberto :cheers:


Thank you, *Christos*! You are really kind. 

*******

With 300 thousand people crossing daily or up to a million on holidays, the pedestrian crossing of Eje Central and Madero Street
in Mexico City is the busiest in Latin America.


Mexico City - A thousand stories in a crowded street by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Manuel Tolsa Square - Palace of Mines and Postal Palace by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Ball Parade - 2018 FIFA World Cup Russia - Sweden by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Diana Tower by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Ball Parade - 2018 FIFA World Cup Russia - Australia by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Tolsá Museum - Fernanda Olivares by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Ball Parade - 2018 FIFA World Cup Russia - Spain by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Hidalgo Avenue by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Tolsá Museum by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Ball Parade - 2018 FIFA World Cup Russia - England and Belgium by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## Gratteciel

Our London buses ( BRT) that circulate through Paseo de la Reforma


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Metrobús by francerobert2001, en Flickr

The pink section is exclusively for women and seniors.


Mexico City - Metrobús by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Metrobús by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Ball Parade - 2018 FIFA World Cup Russia - Iran by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Hidalgo Avenue by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Turibús by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Ball Parade - 2018 FIFA World Cup Russia - Colombia by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Ball Parade - 2018 FIFA World Cup Russia - México by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## Gratteciel

Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Tolsá Museum by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Juárez Avenue by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Ball Parade - 2018 FIFA World Cup Russia - Uruguay by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Tolsá Museum by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Ball Parade - 2018 FIFA World Cup Russia - Russia by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Soumaya Museum - Pierre-Auguste Renoir by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Ball Parade - 2018 FIFA World Cup Russia - Peru by francerobert2001, en Flickr


México City - National Palace by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Ball Parade - 2018 FIFA World Cup Russia - Japan by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## Romashka01

One  of may favorites! A city full of beauty! Thank you for these wonderful photos,Roberto! :applause:


----------



## yansa

Impressing painting by Fernanda Olivares in Tolsa Museum, Roberto! 
Would be glad if you could tell us something about this special painting, dear friend! 

Also loved to see the inside of your Metro Busses. I always love to get a
look inside other countries busses, trams or trains. 

A lovely Renoir in Soumaya Museum!

And I very much like the football of Japan. 

Thank you for your perfect and interesting pictures, dear Roberto! :applause:


----------



## Gratteciel

Romashka01 said:


> One  of may favorites! A city full of beauty! Thank you for these wonderful photos,Roberto! :applause:


What a nice words. Thank you very much, dear *Roman*! 



yansa said:


> Impressing painting by Fernanda Olivares in Tolsa Museum, Roberto!
> *Would be glad if you could tell us something about this special painting*, dear friend!
> 
> Also loved to see the inside of your Metro Busses. I always love to get a
> look inside other countries busses, trams or trains.
> 
> A lovely Renoir in Soumaya Museum!
> 
> And I very much like the football of Japan.
> 
> Thank you for your perfect and interesting pictures, dear Roberto! :applause:


Thanks a lot, dear *Silvia*! I really appreciate your comments. 

The work of Fernanda Olivares is part of the exhibition *"¡Bailemos!* (Let's Dance) from the brush to the choreography" 
that is currently presented at the Tolsá Museum.
Fernanda Olivares focuses mainly on dancers from disciplines such as classical dance, butoh and mixed martial arts.
The painting in the post 3125 is *"Butterfly"*.


----------



## yansa

Gratteciel said:


> What a nice words. Thank you very much, dear *Roman*!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot, dear *Silvia*! I really appreciate your comments.
> 
> The work of Fernanda Olivares is part of the exhibition *"¡Bailemos!* (Let's Dance) from the brush to the choreography"
> that is currently presented at the Tolsá Museum.
> Fernanda Olivares focuses mainly on dancers from disciplines such as classical dance, butoh and mixed martial arts.
> The painting in the post 3125 is *"Butterfly"*.


Thank you a lot for giving me such a quick and interesting answer, dear Roberto! kay:

"Dancer" (or "actor") had been some of my first associations to the painting.
It expresses a lot of emotion (pain)!


----------



## A380B747A340B777

Very nice photos of Mexico City!! Looking forward for new updates.

Regards


----------



## General Electric

So much beauty in Mexico, great sets kay:


----------



## openlyJane

Such fecundity of life and colour.

Thanks for the explanation of the fantastic gold head.


----------



## skymantle

Beautiful, I especially like all the outdoor art and sculptural works in Mexico City. :cheers:


----------



## Eduarqui

Thanks for showing your BRT - in Rio we have one, but it isn't double decked, and is used only in express roads, far from a central location like Paseo de La Reforma.

The Works of Art are stunning, it's a renovated pleasure to see them on your parks and avenues - eternal Festival of Life, I guess :cheers:


----------



## capricorn2000

it's a delight to see all those sculptures/visual arts and the carpet of violet blossoms which added beauty to the campus. 
BTW, friend, is that the university where you teach? (I know you mentioned that before but can't remember, sorry)
Also, the Soumaya is a treasure of priceless old paintings and sculptures and the building itself is a work of art...
and those footballs are wonderful....


----------



## Gratteciel

yansa said:


> Thank you a lot for giving me such a quick and interesting answer, dear Roberto! kay:
> 
> "Dancer" (or "actor") had been some of my first associations to the painting.
> It expresses a lot of emotion (pain)!


You're welcome, dear *Silvia*! I gladly answer your kind questions and thank you again for your interest. 



A380B747A340B777 said:


> Very nice photos of Mexico City!! Looking forward for new updates.
> 
> Regards


Thank you, *A380B747A340B777*! I'm glad you like them. 



General Electric said:


> So much beauty in Mexico, great sets kay:


Thanks a lot, dear *GE*! You are very kind. 



openlyJane said:


> Such fecundity of life and colour.
> 
> Thanks for the explanation of the fantastic gold head.


You're welcome, dear *Jane*. Thank you for your interest in my city and its cultural features. 



skymantle said:


> Beautiful, I especially like all the outdoor art and sculptural works in Mexico City. :cheers:


Thank you for your nice words, *Skymantle*! 



Eduarqui said:


> Thanks for showing your BRT - in Rio we have one, but it isn't double decked, and is used only in express roads, far from a central location like Paseo de La Reforma.
> 
> The Works of Art are stunning, it's a renovated pleasure to see them on your parks and avenues - eternal Festival of Life, I guess :cheers:


Thank you so much, dear *Eduardo*! 
The BRT of Paseo de la Reforma faced a lot of opposition from the public and from some institutions that considered it invasive.
I think, on the contrary, it looks pretty good and its stations are quite unobtrusive.



capricorn2000 said:


> it's a delight to see all those sculptures/visual arts and the carpet of violet blossoms which added beauty to the campus.
> BTW, friend, *is that the university where you teach*? (I know you mentioned that before but can't remember, sorry)
> Also, the Soumaya is a treasure of priceless old paintings and sculptures and the building itself is a work of art...
> and those footballs are wonderful....


Thank you very much, dear *Friend*! 
Yes, that is the University where I teach for many years now. 
The sculptures were given to the university by famous artists. The university only had to pay for the installation (pedestals and lighting).


----------



## Gratteciel

*******

A small preview of what we will see next ... *The Festival of Flowers and Gardens 2018 in 
Mexico City*.


Mexico City - Botanical Garden by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Botanical Garden by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Botanical Garden by francerobert2001, en Flickr​


----------



## yansa

Incredibly beautiful and artistic, dear Roberto! :applause:
I'm looking forward to your continuation! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## falp6

Wonderful works with the flowers! :applause: Must be very nice to walk around those places.


----------



## skymantle

Wow, people really go all-out for the Flower Festival, beautiful. kay:


----------



## Eduarqui

Gratteciel said:


> Thanks a lot, dear *Eduardo*!
> Best of all, every year the festival has more organizers, sponsors, participants and audience.


Great News :cheers:, and thank you for transforming this ephemeral moment of kindness and beauty into eternity  :



Gratteciel said:


> *******
> 
> *Part III*
> 
> 
> Mexico City - Masaryk Avenue - Flowers and Gardens Festival 2018 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## Why-Why

Beautiful ... though for me those jacaranda trees in blossom steal the show!


----------



## Romashka01

Lovely city!! 
Flowers! kay: kay:  
Masaryk Avenue looks very nice and chic! (btw, near my street in Lviv there is also Masaryk street  )


----------



## capricorn2000

wow! amazing festival of flowers and garden and there's even a Mexican flag.
It would be nice to walk around Polanco with all those high-end shops and end up to Soumaya museum. Thanks friend for those wonderful photos.


----------



## christos-greece

Waiting for the new updates, Roberto...  :cheers:


----------



## VITESKI RED ZMAJA

Gratteciel said:


> Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr
> 
> 
> All pics are great Roberto! This one is perfect!
> 
> 
> .


----------



## Gratteciel

yansa said:


> That's just amazing, dear Roberto! :banana:
> And I have a new favourite :applause:


Thank you so much, dear *Silvia*. You are really kind, my friend! 



Skopje/Скопје;147727285 said:


> Beautiful! :applause:


Thanks a lot, *George*! 



openlyJane said:


> Just amazing! What a joy!


Thank you for your nice words, dear *Jane*! 



Benonie said:


> Wow! We can almost smell the flowers! :banana:


Thank you,* Ben*! 
You're right my friend. Regardless of its beauty, the pleasant smell of some flowers is always an additional attraction. 



General Electric said:


> Fascinating botanical garden, gratteciel, great updates! *I love the floral alley!* kay:


Thank you very much, dear *GE*! I'm glad you like it.  



PinkWho said:


> I want to go to Mexico City Now!! WOW!!


Thanks for visiting my thread, *PinkWho*! 
Think no more; Come to Mexico City now!



christos-greece said:


> Really beautiful, very nice updates, Roberto :cheers:


Thank you, *Christos*. I really appreciate it. 



falp6 said:


> Wonderful works with the flowers! :applause: Must be very nice to walk around those places.


I'm glad you like them, *Falp*! Thank you for visiting my thread and commenting. 



skymantle said:


> Wow, people really go all-out for the Flower Festival, beautiful. kay:


Thank you, *Skymantle*! 
I attended the festival on Thursday, the day of the inauguration; the next Sunday the Masaryk Avenue and the Botanical Garden were overcrowded.



Eduarqui said:


> Great News :cheers:, and *thank you for transforming this ephemeral moment of kindness and beauty into eternity*  :


You're welcome, dear *Eduardo*. 
I am the one who thanks all of you who take the time to visit my thread and comment.



Why-Why said:


> Beautiful ... though for me those jacaranda trees in blossom steal the show!


Thank you so much, *Nick*! 
I agree with you. Those jacarandas trees look beautiful and very natural.



Romashka01 said:


> Lovely city!!
> Flowers! kay: kay:
> *Masaryk Avenue looks very nice and chic!* (btw, near my street in Lviv there is also Masaryk street  )


Thank you very much, dear *Roman*! 
Masaryk Avenue is considered one of the most important shopping streets of Latin America.



capricorn2000 said:


> wow! amazing festival of flowers and garden and there's even a Mexican flag.
> It would be nice to walk around Polanco with all those high-end shops and end up to Soumaya museum. Thanks friend for those wonderful photos.


Thank you, dear *Friend*! 
You will have to come many times so you can enjoy what each season of the year offers in the city.
And I will be happy to accompany you on the tours.
By the way, in the next sets you will find a photo of the restaurant where we dined on the day of your arrival.



christos-greece said:


> Waiting for the new updates, Roberto...  :cheers:


Here are the new photos, dear *Friend*! Thanks for your interest in my thread. 



VITESKI RED ZMAJA said:


> All pics are great Roberto! This one is perfect!


Thank you very much for your kind words, *VRZ*! 

*******


Mexico City - Banamex Cultural Palace - Palace of Iturbide - America, land of riders, from the Charro to the Gaucho. by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Banamex Cultural Palace - Palace of Iturbide - America, land of riders, from the Charro to the Gaucho by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Banamex Cultural Palace - Palace of Iturbide - America, land of riders, from the Charro to the Gaucho by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Banamex Cultural Palace - Palace of Iturbide - America, land of riders, from the Charro to the Gaucho by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Banamex Cultural Palace - Palace of Iturbide - America, land of riders, from the Charro to the Gaucho by francerobert2001, en Flickr

*******


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Palace of Fine Arts Museum - Diego Rivera - Man, Controller of the Universe by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Polanco District - Flowers and Gardens Festival 2018 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Masaryk Avenue by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Botanical Garden by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Banamex Cultural Palace - Palace of Iturbide - America, land of riders, from the Charro to the Gaucho by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Banamex Cultural Palace - Palace of Iturbide - America, land of riders, from the Charro to the Gaucho by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Banamex Cultural Palace - Palace of Iturbide - America, land of riders, from the Charro to the Gaucho by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Masaryk Avenue - Flowers and Gardens Festival 2018 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - President Masaryk Avenue - MaxMara by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## Gratteciel

*******


Mexico City - Palace of Fine Arts Museum - Chucho Reyes by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Mercedes-Benz Fashion Week by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Mercedes-Benz Fashion Week by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - President Masaryk Avenue by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Banamex Cultural Palace - Palace of Iturbide - America, land of riders, from the Charro to the Gaucho by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Banamex Cultural Palace - Palace of Iturbide - America, land of riders, from the Charro to the Gaucho by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Banamex Cultural Palace - Palace of Iturbide - America, land of riders, from the Charro to the Gaucho by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Banamex Cultural Palace - Palace of Iturbide - America, land of riders, from the Charro to the Gaucho by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Banamex Cultural Palace - Palace of Iturbide - America, land of riders, from the Charro to the Gaucho by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Banamex Cultural Palace - Palace of Iturbide - America, land of riders, from the Charro to the Gaucho by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Banamex Cultural Palace - Palace of Iturbide - America, land of riders, from the Charro to the Gaucho by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Banamex Cultural Palace - Palace of Iturbide - America, land of riders, from the Charro to the Gaucho by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Archbishop's Palace SHCP Art Museum - Estrella Carmona by francerobert2001, en Flickr

In this restaurant, Robert his brother and I had our first dinner together in Mexico City.


Mexico City - Historic Centre - Sanborns Restaurant by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Banamex Cultural Palace - Palace of Iturbide - America, land of riders, from the Charro to the Gaucho by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## yansa

Phantastic work by Diego Rivera! :applause:

*
The riding never ends... :lol:



Gratteciel said:


> Mexico City - Banamex Cultural Palace - Palace of Iturbide - America, land of riders, from the Charro to the Gaucho by francerobert2001, en Flickr


^^ You show us wonderful impressions from the exhibition "America, land of riders", dear Roberto! kay:
Love the paintings and the wonderful horse blankets, saddles and headgear!

*
Wonderful pics of the Fashion Show! kay:



Gratteciel said:


> Mexico City - Mercedes-Benz Fashion Week by francerobert2001, en Flickr




You really know how to impress your guests, Roberto! kay:
Beautiful place !!




Gratteciel said:


> In this restaurant, Robert his brother and I had our first dinner together in Mexico City.





Gratteciel said:


> Mexico City - Historic Centre - Sanborns Restaurant by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## Leongname

beautiful images, Robert! nice pics of show at Mercedes Benz Fashion Week :applause:


----------



## Why-Why

I love that crazy Rivera mural! 
"Man, Controller of the Universe", indeed! 
From the look on the Man's face, I suspect Rivera was being ironic. 
And because Silvia has already spotted three of my favourites above, I'll just say that I love this one too:


----------



## pozayorker22

*Dolce&Gabbana Alta Moda and Alta Sartoria, Mexico City April 2018*






*XoXo*


----------



## pozayorker22

*Dolce&Gabbana - El Palacio de Hierro Event
*




*
XoXo*


----------



## General Electric

Splendid! What delighted new updates :applause:


----------



## Eduarqui

Stunning images of Art in your Capital City, really a turning heads collection of fabulous Works.

Speaking about turning heads, I would like to see Mercedes Benz sponsoring a Fashion Week in Rio, as they do there - here they only show cars  ...


----------



## capricorn2000

Gratteciel said:


> *******
> In this restaurant, Robert his brother and I had our first dinner together in Mexico City.
> 
> 
> Mexico City - Historic Centre - Sanborns Restaurant by francerobert2001, en Flickr


thanks my friend for this wonderful photo - in fact, that's the best dinner I ever had, being in a former old palace with authentic Mexican cuisine.
Likewise, I like your other photos, like the rancheros (cowboys) and the fashion models.


----------



## Bristol Mike

Lovely shots! Mexico City is impressive.


----------



## Benonie

Wow! What a great set of splendid, lively and colorful pictures! And that restaurant looks amazing. :cheers:


----------



## Gratteciel

*******


Mexico City - Historic Centre - 20 de Noviembre Avenue by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Condesa District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Museum of Modern Art - Leonora Carrington - Cuentos Mágicos Exhibition by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec Zoo by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Museum of Modern Art - Leonora Carrington - Cuentos Mágicos Exhibition by francerobert2001, en Flickr

No boss... no yellow car has passed by at top speed.


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Museum of Modern Art - Leonora Carrington - Cuentos Mágicos Exhibition by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Rio de Janeiro Square by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Museum of Modern Art - Leonora Carrington - Cuentos Mágicos Exhibition by francerobert2001, en Flickr

All the sculptures that are currently exhibited in the Chapultepec Zoo are the work of Mexican artist José Sacal.


Mexico City - Chapultepec Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Roma District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Rio de Janeiro Square by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Museum of Modern Art - Leonora Carrington - Cuentos Mágicos Exhibition by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Museum of Modern Art - Leonora Carrington - Cuentos Mágicos Exhibition by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Masaryk Avenue by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Museum of Modern Art - Leonora Carrington - Cuentos Mágicos Exhibition by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## yansa

Nice pics of people enjoying beautiful Mexico City, Roberto! kay:
"No boss... no yellow car has passed at top speed" :lol: :lol:


Particularly loved the pic of the woman with the dog and the little squirrel! 

I'm glad I could read so much of the background and cultural influences of
Leonora Carrington's work out of her paintings! :banana:
Astonishing how she blends all these influences in her unique style...


Thank you for this great update, dear Roberto, and I wish you a wonderful day!


----------



## LA fierce

Thanks for the invitation dear friend gratteciel, I’ve been dealing with some personal issues lately, but I know I’ll be ok soon. I’m in love with Mexico City and it’s people whom I’ve heard are the most compassionate in the entire country.
I like the paintings and the public areas shown in the last set of pictures. :cheers:


----------



## Leongname

again bright and beautiful update Robert :applause:
a such an amazing David's fountain at Rio de Janeiro square kay:
I love those big dogs. and you got a great shot :-D


----------



## General Electric

Great set Roberto! I love the bull sculpture by José Sacal and the one the Rio square, with the fountain :applause:

The painting of museum of modern art are always interesting! 

I would enjoy a lot to see more historic center photography, dear Gratteciel :cheers:


----------



## Why-Why

Great set, Roberto! I have the same favourites as Silvia above, but will add the one of the couple at the bar (the guy with the colourful socks!) and the "princess" photo on Masaryk Avenue. The Carrington images are so fantastic that they seem to require the kind of specialized folklore knowledge that you need to figure out Bosch, though they are weirdly beautiful in themselves.


----------



## falp6

Very interesting the paintings of Leonora Carrington and awesome places in Condesa, Roma and Paseo de la Reforma. :cheers:


----------



## MilbertDavid

impressive shots, everything's nice.


----------



## openlyJane

The works of Leonora Carrington are always intriguing. Dream-like.


----------



## Eduarqui

Wonderful paintings and people enjoying the sun, with lovely animals too 

(the squirrel has stunning colors - like mexican paintings kay: )


----------



## Romashka01

Nature, art, beautiful people and beautiful buildings - lovely Mexico City! What a wonderful thread! :applause:

 _"do you really think I am cute?"_


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates, Roberto :cheers:


----------



## MMJ1405

Impressive shots, keep up the good work mate!


----------



## alexander2000

nice, I like your well-composed photos..


----------



## Sawdust

It took me several days to see the thread from start to finish and it was worth it, wonderful photos Gratteciel


----------



## Gratteciel

yansa said:


> Nice pics of people enjoying beautiful Mexico City, Roberto! kay:
> "No boss... no yellow car has passed at top speed" :lol: :lol:
> 
> Particularly loved the pic of the woman with the dog and the little squirrel!
> 
> I'm glad I could read so much of the background and cultural influences of
> Leonora Carrington's work out of her paintings! :banana:
> Astonishing how she blends all these influences in her unique style...
> 
> Thank you for this great update, dear Roberto, and I wish you a wonderful day!


Dear *Silvia*, it is I who thank you and all of you for visiting my thread and for your kind and motivating comments. 
I also wish you a wonderful day and every day to come.



LA fierce said:


> Thanks for the invitation dear friend gratteciel, I’ve been dealing with some personal issues lately, but I know I’ll be ok soon. I’m in love with Mexico City and it’s people whom I’ve heard are the most compassionate in the entire country.
> I like the paintings and the public areas shown in the last set of pictures. :cheers:


Dear *Friend*, I know that you have the strength to overcome the challenges that come your way. 
As soon as you have time and calm, you know that you will be very welcome. I send you a hug. 



Leongname said:


> again bright and beautiful update Robert :applause:
> a such an amazing David's fountain at Rio de Janeiro square kay:
> I love those big dogs. and you got a great shot :-D


Thank you for your kind words, *Leon*! 
The Plaza Rio de Janeiro is a very nice place.



General Electric said:


> Great set Roberto! I love the bull sculpture by José Sacal and the one the Rio square, with the fountain :applause:
> 
> The painting of museum of modern art are always interesting!
> 
> I would enjoy a lot to see more historic center photography, dear Gratteciel :cheers:


Thank you so much, dear *GE*! 
In the following posts I will try to include more photos of the historic centre.



Why-Why said:


> Great set, Roberto! I have the same favourites as Silvia above, but will add the one of the couple at the bar (the guy with the colourful socks!) and the "princess" photo on Masaryk Avenue. The Carrington images are so fantastic that they seem to require the kind of specialized folklore knowledge that you need to figure out Bosch, though they are weirdly beautiful in themselves.


Thank you very much, *Nick*! 
I remember that you liked the sculptures of Leonora Carrington exhibited on the Veracruz boardwalk.



falp6 said:


> Very interesting the paintings of Leonora Carrington and awesome places in Condesa, Roma and Paseo de la Reforma. :cheers:


Thank you, *Falp*! 
As you may have noticed, Condesa, Roma and Paseo de la Reforma are my favorite places in the city. :lol:



MilbertDavid said:


> impressive shots, everything's nice.


Thank you very much, *David*! You are very kind. 



openlyJane said:


> The works of Leonora Carrington are always intriguing. Dream-like.


Thank you for visiting my thread and for commenting, dear *Jane*! 
This wonderful artist had a very fertile imagination stimulated by a great cultural background and by several esoteric readings.



Eduarqui said:


> Wonderful paintings and people enjoying the sun, with lovely animals too
> 
> (the squirrel has stunning colors - like mexican paintings kay: )


Thank you, *Eduardo*! You're right, dear friend; That squirrel has very bright colors. 



Romashka01 said:


> Nature, art, beautiful people and beautiful buildings - lovely Mexico City! What a wonderful thread! :applause:
> 
> _"do you really think I am cute?"_


Thank you so much, dear *Roman*. I'm glad you like it. 
I hope you can visit us soon.



christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates, Roberto :cheers:


Thanks a lot, *Christos*! I really appreciate it, my friend. 



MMJ1405 said:


> Impressive shots, keep up the good work mate!


Thank you, *MMJ1405*. I'm glad you like my photos, my friend. 



alexander2000 said:


> nice, I like your well-composed photos..


Thank you for your nice comment, *Alexander*! 



Sawdust said:


> It took me several days to see the thread from start to finish and it was worth it, wonderful photos Gratteciel


I deeply appreciate that you took the time to see my entire thread, *Sawdust*. Thank you! 

*******

The "hearts" of this exhibition that is currently exhibited on the Paseo de la Reforma were created by various famous people
(actors, singers, sculptors, chefs, architects, designers, etc.)
After the exhibition the hearts will be auctioned off and the funds raised will be donated to institutions that care for children 
with cancer.

I will alternate the photos of the exhibition with some other photos of the city.


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Historic Centre - Madero Street by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - José Luis Cuevas Museum - Guillermo Ceniceros by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Historic Centre by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## Gratteciel

*******


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Condesa District - Mexico Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - José Luis Cuevas Museum - Guillermo Ceniceros by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Condesa District - Carlos Marín by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## LA fierce

^^
I love those two-level busses! :yes:
The city of art, culture and entertainment. 
Thanks for your kind words dear friend gratteciel, I send you a huge hug.


----------



## Why-Why

Those hearts are just delightful, Roberto! Mexico City wins all the top prizes for its imaginative street art. And it's nice that people on the street can be trusted not to steal or vandalize them. (Or am I being naive?)


----------



## skymantle

Love it all :heart:


----------



## Christi69

Dear Roberto, thanks for the picture of Mexico's urban landscape: owing to the clear sky, we can see the city almost to its end, how big it is, with skyscrapers but also low parts, green spaces, and the mountains.
The toilets exhibition is… original: the same "model" painted by différents artists, it seems.


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates, Roberto :cheers:


----------



## toshijmx

Love, love this town. The city of my teenage years. Been away too long, looks like I'm really missing out!


----------



## Leongname

fine pics Robert!
well presented art on the street, lovely weather kay:
gorgeous view of the city :applause: is it the Torre Latinoamericana building?


----------



## Romashka01

Excellent images,dear Roberto :applause: 


my favorites  










*I* :heart: *Mexico City*


----------



## MMJ1405

Superb angles dude, hoping you include in your Teotihuacán pics more of the Templo de Quetzalpapálotl, you have a good eye my friend!


----------



## yansa

(*@Roman: *I really love your fabulous picture collages! kay


*Dear Roberto,* wonderful panoramic views, especially those with the
impressing clouds before the storm! kay:
The toilets made me smile... 
Also loved the cute squirrel and the naive painting with the religious scene! :applause:


Do you know how many works of Maurice de Vlaminck Mexico City circa owns?
One of the best expressionists in my opinion.


Thank you for your colourful, elegant, wonderful updates! kay:


----------



## Gratteciel

shik2005 said:


> Great updates, Roberto.
> PS The Catholic Church on top of the pyramid is a marvelous detail. Very symbolic.


Thank you,* Igor*! You are very kind. 



LA fierce said:


> Beautiful views of the city gratteciel, doing a great job as always! :hug: :cheers:


Thank you, dear* Friend*! I'm glad you like them. 



Why-Why said:


> Decorated toilets in glass cases! Brilliant! I like that brooding storm over the city, and that crazy store with smashed cab in the Condesa district. And like those people on the street, I hope Mexico can keep up that World Cup form and shake up the competition even more.


Thank you, *Nick*! I'm glas you like them. 
Our Soccer does not have an excellent level; although the first two games the score has favored us. To go further would be a very pleasant surprise.



Eduarqui said:


> In terms of visual grandiosity with balance and complete simplicity of volumes, nothing compares to Teotihuacan around the World, and the Library Building with gardens on University Campus of Mexico City is no less impressive and well done, with modern language kay:
> 
> I would love to find an inevitable squirrel on my way: winter is coming, there are many squirrels in my country house, but thwy are too fast for me: when I discover one and try a Picture, he already disappeared
> 
> And I loved you cityscape shots, specially the dog dressed with mexican colors _on Paseo de la Reforma_ :colgate:
> 
> A note: seeing mexican team in World Cup, among favorites to do a great presentation each time they are on the field, and with good chances to have the trophy in my opinion kay:


Thank you very much, dear *Eduardo*!
These city squirrels are very used to seeing people and always expect you to give them something to eat. They are very cute.
Thank you for your good wishes towards our soccer team!



Christi69 said:


> Dear Roberto, thanks for the picture of Mexico's urban landscape: owing to the clear sky, we can see the city almost to its end, how big it is, with skyscrapers but also low parts, green spaces, and the mountains.
> The toilets exhibition is… original: the same "model" painted by différents artists, it seems.


Thamks a lot, dear *Christi*! 
This exhibition of toilets was sponsored by the company Helvex that is dedicated to the manufacture of bathroom furniture.
It was about making people aware so they do not waste water.
The skyscrapers of the city Mexico are mainly towards the west and the south of the city. The north and east have very few tall buildings.



christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates, Roberto :cheers:


Thank you so much, *Christos*! 



toshijmx said:


> Love, love this town. The city of my teenage years. Been away too long, looks like I'm really missing out!


Welcome to my thread, *Toshijmx*. 
I hope you return to Mexico City soon.



Leongname said:


> fine pics Robert!
> well presented art on the street, lovely weather kay:
> gorgeous view of the city :applause: is it the Torre Latinoamericana building?


Thanks a lot, *Leon*! 
You're right. All those panoramic views were taken from the Latin American Tower.



Romashka01 said:


> Excellent images,dear Roberto :applause:
> 
> my favorites
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I* :heart: *Mexico City*


Thank you very much for your comment and especially for this beautiful collage, dear *Roman*! 



MMJ1405 said:


> Superb angles dude, hoping you include in your Teotihuacán pics more of the Templo de Quetzalpapálotl, you have a good eye my friend!


Thank you very much for your nice words, *MMJ1405*! 
Very soon I will visit Teotihuacan again and I will post new photos.



yansa said:


> (*@Roman: *I really love your fabulous picture collages! kay
> 
> *Dear Roberto,* wonderful panoramic views, especially those with the
> impressing clouds before the storm! kay:
> The toilets made me smile...
> Also loved the cute squirrel and the naive painting with the religious scene! :applause:
> 
> Do you know how many works of Maurice de Vlaminck Mexico City circa owns?
> One of the best expressionists in my opinion.
> 
> Thank you for your colourful, elegant, wonderful updates! kay:


Thank you very much for your comments always so kind and warm, dear *Silvia*! 
I do not know exactly how many Vlaminck paintings belong to Mexican museums.
The Soumaya Museum file only mentioned the countries from which the paintings came.
I sent an email to the Soumaya Museum to ask for that information, but I still do not get an answer.
I send you a hug, dear friend.

*******

*Mexico City Pride Parade 2018*

*1* This year, the Pride Parade coincided with the victory of the Mexican football team over the team from South Korea.
Parade attendants and football fans celebrated together at Paseo de la Reforma.

*2* The Mexican painter María del Carmen Mondragón, also known as *Nahui Olin* (1893 - 1978) is considered one of the talented 
women who formed the 1920s and 1930s in Mexico. The MUNAL currently presents an exhibition of her paintings.

*3* Various photos of Mexico City: Chinatown, Historic Center, Condesa District, among others.


Mexico City - Pride Parade 2018 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Pride Parade 2018 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Pride Parade 2018 - Jesse & Joy by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Museo Nacional de Arte MUNAL - Carmen Mondragón (Nahui Olin) by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Alameda Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Historic Centre by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Pride Parade 2018 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Pride Parade 2018 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Pride Parade 2018 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Museo Nacional de Arte MUNAL - Nahui Olin Painted by Matías Santoyo by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Historic Centre by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Condesa District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Pride Parade 2018 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Pride Parade 2018 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Pride Parade 2018 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## Gratteciel

*Part II*


Mexico City - Pride Parade 2018 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Pride Parade 2018 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Pride Parade 2018 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Museo Nacional de Arte MUNAL - Carmen Mondragón (Nahui Olin) by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Historic Centre by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma - El Ángel by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Popular Art Museum by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Museo Nacional de Arte MUNAL - Nahui Olin Painted by Gerardo Murillo (Dr. Atl) by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Pride Parade 2018 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Pride Parade 2018 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Pride Parade 2018 - Jesse & Joy by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Pride Parade 2018 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Historic Centre by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Museo Nacional de Arte MUNAL - Carmen Mondragón (Nahui Olin) by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## Gratteciel

*Part III*


Mexico City - Pride Parade 2018 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Pride Parade 2018 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Museo Nacional de Arte MUNAL - Carmen Mondragón (Nahui Olin 1893 - 1978) by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Pride Parade 2018 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Historic Centre - City Hall by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Pride Parade 2018 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chinatown by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Pride Parade 2018 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Pride Parade 2018 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City Metropolitan Area - Abbey Road Square - Sculptor: Cecilia Vélez Zamudio by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Pride Parade 2018 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Pride Parade 2018 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City Metropolitan Area - Abbey Road Square - Sculptor: Cecilia Vélez Zamudio by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Pride Parade 2018 - Firefighters by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Pride Parade 2018 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## yansa

Gratteciel said:


> Thank you very much for your comments always so kind and warm, dear *Silvia*!
> I do not know exactly how many Vlaminck paintings belong to Mexican museums.
> The Soumaya Museum file only mentioned the countries from which the paintings came.
> I sent an email to the Soumaya Museum to ask for that information, but I still do not get an answer.
> I send you a hug, dear friend.


 Thank you for emailing, dear Roberto, to find out about the number of Vlamincks!
That's so kind of you! 
I send you a big hug too, my friend! :hug:




Loved so many pics of your fabulous updates, for example the fire brigade
and the scene at the "El angel" station. 


Here are some more favourites, the wonderful cats, the handsome cowboy
with his lovely horse, the fascinating bench, and the great painting with
the loving couple! :applause:





Gratteciel said:


> Mexico City - Museo Nacional de Arte MUNAL - Carmen Mondragón (Nahui Olin) by francerobert2001, en Flickr
> 
> 
> Mexico City - Pride Parade 2018 by francerobert2001, en Flickr





Gratteciel said:


> Mexico City - Historic Centre by francerobert2001, en Flickr





Gratteciel said:


> Mexico City - Museo Nacional de Arte MUNAL - Carmen Mondragón (Nahui Olin 1893 - 1978) by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## Leongname

those guys still walk through the world :lol:


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Great art, streetscapes and parade! :applause: Your sets are always very colorful, real pleasure for the eyes.


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from *CDMX*, Roberto :cheers:


----------



## LA fierce

Mexico City is just astonishing, and I admire its very open minded inhabitants.


----------



## MMJ1405

A true cosmopolitan Alpha city that embraces diversity


----------



## Why-Why

Very nice Pride Parade images, Roberto. Difficult to pick out a favourite, but I do like the one of the beefcake parade viewed through the El Angel bus shelter. And congratulations on squeaking through into the next round of the World Cup!


----------



## capricorn2000

nice shots my friend, and colorful pride parade.


----------



## Eduarqui

Many interesting angles, and the vaqueros with their horses delighted me :cheers:

Art everywhere, and handsome people complete the show kay:


----------



## Romashka01

Excellent update! very nice and colorful pictures :applause:


This lady reminds me one of the Mexican telenovela actress  (in Ukraine telenovelas were very popular in the 90's I still remember _"Rosa Salvaje", "Los ricos también lloran", "Tú o Nadie", "Simplemente María"_...)


----------



## Gratteciel

yansa said:


> Thank you for emailing, dear Roberto, to find out about the number of Vlamincks!
> That's so kind of you!
> I send you a big hug too, my friend! :hug:
> 
> Loved so many pics of your fabulous updates, for example the fire brigade
> and the scene at the "El angel" station.
> 
> Here are some more favourites, the wonderful cats, the handsome cowboy
> with his lovely horse, the fascinating bench, and the great painting with
> the loving couple! :applause:


Thank you very much, dear *Silvia*. You are really kind! 



Leongname said:


> those guys *still walk through the world* :lol:


Hello *Leon*. Thank you for your kind comments. 
... and they will continue to do so for many more years.



Skopje/Скопје;149791497 said:


> Great art, streetscapes and parade! :applause: Your sets are always very colorful, real pleasure for the eyes.


Thank you for your nice words, *George*! 



christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates from *CDMX*, Roberto :cheers:


Thank you, *Christos*! Your words of support motivate us to continue posting, my friend. 



LA fierce said:


> Mexico City is just astonishing, and *I admire its very open minded inhabitants*.


And I'm sure the new government will push inclusion even more. I send you a big hug, dear *Friend*! 



MMJ1405 said:


> A true cosmopolitan Alpha city that embraces diversity


Thank you for your nice comment, *MMJ1405*! 



Why-Why said:


> Very nice Pride Parade images, Roberto. Difficult to pick out a favourite, but I do like the one of the beefcake parade viewed through the El Angel bus shelter. And congratulations on squeaking through into the next round of the World Cup!


Thank you very much for your kind words, *Nick*! 
(Brazil already sent us back home ),



capricorn2000 said:


> nice shots my friend, and colorful pride parade.


Thanks a lot, dear *Friend*! I'm glad you like them. 



Eduarqui said:


> Many interesting angles, and the vaqueros with their horses delighted me :cheers:
> 
> Art everywhere, and handsome people complete the show kay:


Thank you, dear *Eduardo*! 
The gay faction of the cowboys of Mexico City always participates in the parade.



Romashka01 said:


> Excellent update! very nice and colorful pictures :applause:
> 
> This lady reminds me one of the Mexican telenovela actress  (in Ukraine telenovelas were very popular in the 90's I still remember _"Rosa Salvaje", "Los ricos también lloran", "Tú o Nadie", "Simplemente María"_...)


It's true, dear *Roman*. Mexican soap operas were seen in many countries in the world. Actresses like Verónica Castro (Los ricos también lloran) became very popular. 
Thank you so much for your nice comment, my dear friend. 

*******

Last Sunday after voting in the presidential elections, I went to *La Condesa* one of my favorite neighborhoods as you know.
The atmosphere in that place was particularly festive.

The Lindbergh Forum in beautiful Art Deco style is home to many artistic, cultural, sports and recreational events.


Mexico City - Condesa District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Condesa District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Condesa District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Condesa District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Condesa District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Condesa District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Condesa District by francerobert2001, en Flickr

This is the way we Mexicans play soccer; That's why we lose. :lol:


Mexico City - Condesa District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Condesa District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Condesa District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Condesa District - Coconuts seller by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Condesa District - Coconuts seller by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Condesa District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Condesa District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Condesa District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Condesa District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Condesa District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Condesa District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Condesa District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Condesa District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## yansa

Lovely scenes of recreation in the beautiful Condesa District, dear Roberto - 

nice ducks reflected in the green water and blossoming bougainvillea everywhere! kay:
I really loved this young mother with her child. The little one maybe one day
will become a great percussionist, coming in touch with music so early and so close. 




Gratteciel said:


> Mexico City - Condesa District by francerobert2001, en Flickr



Soccer: Don't be sad, Mexico showed a very good match, and as I can see
from your funny remark, you take it with humour, dear friend! kay:


----------



## Leongname

very nice update Robert!
love this fun: https://farm1.staticflickr.com/920/29269526108_5cb95dbb0b_b.jpg kay:
 I surprised with this baby, she sleeps between sounds and movements :applause:


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates, Roberto and well done :cheers:


----------



## karlvan

nice photos in the park, the street musicians and the coconut vendor.


----------



## Eduarqui

I think that the way mexican play football, as you presented above, is very charming kay:

Loved the colors and lights of some images from this update above, specially the ducks in the pool


----------



## Why-Why

No, Roberto, Mexico played soccer the right way, and though they lost to Brazil (and who has not?), they did so with grace and were great to watch. Very lively set from La Condesa!


----------



## Gratteciel

yansa said:


> Lovely scenes of recreation in the beautiful Condesa District, dear Roberto -
> 
> nice ducks reflected in the green water and blossoming bougainvillea everywhere! kay:
> I really loved this young mother with her child. The little one maybe one day
> will become a great percussionist, coming in touch with music so early and so close.
> 
> Soccer: Don't be sad, Mexico showed a very good match, and as I can see
> from your funny remark, you take it with humour, dear friend! kay:


Thank you for your nice words, dear *Silvia*! 
It is possible that baby will be a great musician; his parents are really good. I spent a lot of time listening to them.



Leongname said:


> very nice update Robert!
> love this fun: https://farm1.staticflickr.com/920/29269526108_5cb95dbb0b_b.jpg kay:
> I surprised with this baby, she sleeps between sounds and movements :applause:


Thanks a lot, *Leon*! 
I thought that the baby would wake up crying; but when he woke up he was smiling. 
It seems that he enjoys the musical art of his parents.



christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates, Roberto and well done :cheers:


Thank you so much, *Christos*! I'm glad you like them, my friend. 



karlvan said:


> nice photos in the park, the street musicians and the coconut vendor.


Thank you, *Karlvan*! I really appreciate it. 



Eduarqui said:


> I think that the way mexican play football, as you presented above, is very charming kay:
> 
> Loved the colors and lights of some images from this update above, specially the ducks in the pool


Thank you very much, dear *Eduardo*! 
That football game in La Condesa was really fun. When an opponent wanted to seize the ball, both players collided and fell to the ground. 
Believe me, getting up with that huge transparent plastic ball was not easy.



Why-Why said:


> No, Roberto, Mexico played soccer the right way, and though they lost to Brazil (and who has not?), they did so with grace and were great to watch. Very lively set from La Condesa!


Thank you very much for your kind words, *Nick*! 
I also believe that the Mexican soccer team performed well in this World Cup.

*******


Mexico City - Alameda Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - National Museum of Art - MUNAL - Nahui Olin by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Juárez Avenue by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Popular Art Museum by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Popular Art Museum by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Museum of Modern Art - Leonora Carrington - Cuentos Mágicos Exhibition by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Condesa District - Carlos Marín by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Museo Nacional de Historia - Siqueiros by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec - Fuente de la Templanza by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec Park 2nd Section by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec Castle by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## Eduarqui

More visual masterpieces above, but I would like to comment my pleasure when seeing these sculptures in public spaces, some of them close to main entrances of buildings everywhere, and not only official symbolic buildings as museums or governmental offices. These artistic elements, with very good taste, create their own space in the middle of the city, and function simultaneously as focal points for those buildings, like trademarks for the address where they are. 

For example, a person can say "meet me in the building with that sculpture of a reclining woman in Juárez Avenue", instead of saying "meet me in Juarez Avenue, number 58". See the question? A huge metropolis like Mexico City seems less abstract and impersonal with these sculptures in public spaces - very different from Brasília, the new capital of Brazil, planned with the rules of Le Corbusier and the Modern Movement, where each address is cited only by numbers .

It isn't so common to see same creative use of *object in space, and space turned to place around the object* in other cities, and this use, seeming to be part of mexican culture, is a lesson for modern urbanists needing attention for more inspiring projects and concluded *real places *in our cities.


----------



## yansa

That's a phantastic update, dear Roberto, and every picture is of high
technical and emotional quality. So many favourites! 


I especially loved No. 5, 6, 7 (the horse looks so archaic, I like that),
8, 10 and 12! :applause:


Thank you for bringing positive energy with your excellent pics, dear friend!


----------



## Salazar Rick

Mexico city looks very nice and full of life and interesting things :|:| ... impossible say ... i had a boring day in this city ... i loved Teotihuacán photo set 

as always very nice images of our amazing city... 
Thanks Roberto by your excellent photo gallery!!!!!!! 

do you have some about interlomas or Insurgentes Sur Av. ... 

These days I've been going a lot for those places and they seem pretty and forgotten ... interlomas there is nothing, but it's nice :colgate:


----------



## Leongname

super shot Robert :applause:
a good job https://flic.kr/p/JaQFWz


----------



## openlyJane

If only Mexico City was nearer.....I'd be there like a shot.


----------



## Bristol Mike

Beautiful photos, capturing nicely the vibrancy of Mexico City!


----------



## falp6

Great photos! Lovely street life in Mexico City kay:


----------



## LA fierce

The Condesa District looks very pleasant, lovely pics dear friend!


----------



## christos-greece

Really amazing, very nice; well done, Roberto :cheers:


----------



## Romashka01

:happy: Enjoyed your pics very much! :applause: Thank you,dear friend, for this amazing update!


----------



## danmartin1985

beautiful photos, vibrant streets and lots of things to see.


----------



## madonnagirl

nice shots, beautiful city - vibrant and colorful.


----------



## Why-Why

Thanks for the introduction to Paalen, Roberto.
I like this colourful abstract the best:


----------



## yansa

Dear friend, thank you so much for introducing the Austro-Mexican artist
Wolfgang Paalen to us! A master of the colour, as we can see in all three
paintings. Like Nick I have the complete abstract one as favourite. kay:


So many beautiful places with plants and art in your wonderful pics, dear Roberto!
Lovely place for chess players...


And another great sculpture by Javier Marin! :applause:


----------



## Gratteciel

Leongname said:


> another one beautiful update, Robert! :cheers:


Thank you very much, *Leon*. I'm glad you like it. 



christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates once more :cheers:


Thank you, *Christos*. You are really kind. 



skylark said:


> beautiful, I like the colors and clarity of those pictures.


I really appreciate your nice comment, *Skylark*. Thank you. 



Why-Why said:


> *Thanks for the introduction to Paalen*, Roberto.
> I like this colourful abstract the best:


It's me who thanks you, *Nick*! 
It is not very common to find exhibitions of this talented painter.



yansa said:


> Dear friend, thank you so much for introducing the Austro-Mexican artist
> Wolfgang Paalen to us! A master of the colour, as we can see in all three
> paintings. Like Nick I have the complete abstract one as favourite. kay:
> 
> So many beautiful places with plants and art in your wonderful pics, dear Roberto!
> Lovely place for chess players...
> 
> And another great sculpture by Javier Marin! :applause:


Thank you for your always kind comments, dear *Silvia*! 
I'm glad you like the photos of my post, my friend. 

*******

Please join me on my Sunday walk.

First we walk a little along Paseo de la Reforma Avenue.


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma - Jorge Marín by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr

After breakfast in the Historic Center, we walk along Avenida 20 de Noviembre.

Most of the shops on the avenue "20 de Noviembre" have rolling steel decorated curtains; After the closing time, this avenue 
becomes an interesting outdoor gallery.


Mexico City - 20 de Noviembre Avenue by francerobert2001, en Flickr

At the end of Avenida 20 de Noviembre, we arrive at Plaza Tlaxcoaque.

Our goal is to see the colorful polychrome carbon steel plate sculptures made by Marisa Lara and Arturo Guerrero.


Mexico City - Tlaxcoaque Square - Sculptures by Marisa Lara y Arturo Guerrero by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Tlaxcoaque Square - Sculptures by Marisa Lara y Arturo Guerrero by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Tlaxcoaque Square - Sculptures by Marisa Lara y Arturo Guerrero by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Tlaxcoaque Square - Sculptures by Marisa Lara y Arturo Guerrero by francerobert2001, en Flickr

In addition to skaters, cyclists and colorful sculptures, Plaza Tlaxcoaque has two huge murals and a monument with a female
print of Victoria and La Paz with the word "Jodyali" that commemorates that sad event in Azerbaijan. 

In the mural of almost 500 square meters painted by the urban artist Seher and his team, Quetzalcoatl (a pre-Hispanic God) 
transports whales, jaguars, sharks, tapirs and seabirds, among others, to put them safe from imminent extinction.


Mexico City - Tlaxcoaque Square by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Tlaxcoaque Square by francerobert2001, en Flickr

The other mural of nine by 25 meters, is a tribute to the 50-year career of Mexican rocker Alex Lora, vocalist of the group El Tri.


Mexico City - Tlaxcoaque Square by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Tlaxcoaque Square by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Tlaxcoaque Square by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## Gratteciel

*******

We walk back through the same Avenida 20 de Noviembre.


Mexico City - 20 de Noviembre Avenue by francerobert2001, en Flickr

We continue on 16 de Septiembre Street. This street is known for its street performers; mainly musicians.


Mexico City - Historic Centre - 16 de Septiembre Street by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Historic Centre - 16 de Septiembre Street by francerobert2001, en Flickr

Now we walk down Independencia Street with many restaurants and cafes.


Mexico City - Historic Centre - Independencia Street by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Historic Centre - Independencia Street by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Historic Centre - Independencia Street by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Historic Centre - Independencia Street by francerobert2001, en Flickr

We arrive again at Paseo de la Reforma to see the mural in the Fontán Hotel.

The top


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma - Hotel Fontán by francerobert2001, en Flickr

The bottom


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma - Hotel Fontán by francerobert2001, en Flickr

Finally, we have a coffee and rest a bit at Tierra Garat Café.


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr

Our ride lasted five and a half hours including one hour for breakfast and half an hour for rest.

*******

Bonus

Carrillo Gil Museum

Represented by a sleepy life-size hippopotamus, *Hope-Hippo* was conceived by Allora and Calzadilla as an ...


Mexico City - San Ángel District - Museo de Arte Carrillo Gil - Jennifer Allora y Guillermo Calzadilla by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - San Ángel District - Museo de Arte Carrillo Gil - Jennifer Allora y Guillermo Calzadilla by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - San Ángel District - Museo de Arte Carrillo Gil - Jennifer Allora y Guillermo Calzadilla by francerobert2001, en Flickr

Every 50 minutes, there is a new actor-reader.


Mexico City - San Ángel District - Museo de Arte Carrillo Gil - Jennifer Allora y Guillermo Calzadilla by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - San Ángel District - Museo de Arte Carrillo Gil - Jennifer Allora y Guillermo Calzadilla by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## LA fierce

Lovely murals!
The city of art and artists.
Very elegant stores everywhere, this city can compete with the most important European cities, there’s no doubt about that!
Gratteciel, I admire your hard work and you’re very appreciated.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

:applause:


----------



## Leongname

amazing graffiti kay: and great Hope-Hippo art installation :applause: reminded me Sashiko Abe art!

thanks and :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates, Roberto :cheers:


----------



## Romashka01

As always, beautiful pictures! thank you dear friend! 
one of many favorites kay:


----------



## openlyJane

Honestly! I'm blown away by the art; the colour, and the vivacity of Mexico City. What a joy to behold!


----------



## weirdo

So much art everywhere! I don't know where to start looking. It's really impressive.


----------



## MMJ1405

It's almost impossible to not fall in love with CDMX, and let's not even start with food, one of the only four cuisines in the world to be recognized as a cultural heritage by UNESCO.:cheers:


----------



## yansa

Dear Roberto, what a great Sunday walk you had! 
Superb pics! :applause:


Great start with the bird man...
Colourful sculptures by Marisa Lara and Arturo Guerrero!
Wonderful Quetzalcoatl and Alex Lora murals!
Lovely Hope Hippo Installation!


One of my absolute favourites this time is this wonderful mural -
for me it's Mother Earth, presenting and protecting all the treasures
she has and wants to give to us.
But she is looking kind of thoughtfully, maybe in sorrow what we do with her gifts...




Gratteciel said:


> Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma - Hotel Fontán by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## Why-Why

Love the Guerrero sculptures and the wall art, Roberto. And that magnificent hippo makes me hope for better news than we've been getting recently.


----------



## BARLACH

Great images as usual , reading the words of MMJ1405 will be great if you show us a visual tour of mexican food , street and restaurants. Because if exist something more impressive that the arquitecture , art and vibe of this city , it´s the food !


----------



## MilbertDavid

nice photos, love the colorful culture.


----------



## PoLy_MX

Mexico City is one of the most underrated cities in the world, you can find whatever you want, Art, Architecture, Food, History, Nature, Fancy Streets and a world top posh areas, little towns just in the middle of the big city ... It's just the place to be since 1325.

Fortunately Gratt is just an amazing photographer and he can show us the real city. :applause:


----------



## BARLACH

^^

And good weather


----------



## alexander2000

nice! I like the kaleidoscope of colors all around.


----------



## diddyD

Gorgeous images.


----------



## Gratteciel

LA fierce said:


> Lovely murals!
> The city of art and artists.
> Very elegant stores everywhere, this city can compete with the most important European cities, there’s no doubt about that!
> Gratteciel, I admire your hard work and you’re very appreciated.


Thank you for your very nice words, dear *Friend*! This time I send you *TWO* big hugs! 



Skopje/Скопје;151141077 said:


> :applause:


Thank you, *George*! 



Leongname said:


> amazing graffiti kay: and great Hope-Hippo art installation :applause: reminded me Sashiko Abe art!
> 
> thanks and :cheers:


Thank you so much, *Leon*! 
I was seeing the work of Sachiko Abe on the Internet and you are absolutely right.



christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates, Roberto :cheers:


Thanks a lot, *Christos*! I really appreciate all your kind comments. 



Romashka01 said:


> As always, beautiful pictures! thank you dear friend!
> one of many favorites kay:


Thank you very much, dear *Roman*. I'm glad you like my pictures. 



openlyJane said:


> Honestly! I'm blown away by the art; the colour, and the vivacity of Mexico City. What a joy to behold!


What a nice comment, dear *Jane*! I thank you deeply. 



weirdo said:


> So much art everywhere! I don't know where to start looking. It's really impressive.


Thank you very much, *Weirdo*! 



MMJ1405 said:


> It's almost impossible to not fall in love with CDMX, and let's not even start with food, one of the only four cuisines in the world to be recognized as a cultural heritage by UNESCO.:cheers:


I totally agree with you, dear *Friend*! 



yansa said:


> Dear Roberto, what a great Sunday walk you had!
> Superb pics! :applause:
> 
> Great start with the bird man...
> Colourful sculptures by Marisa Lara and Arturo Guerrero!
> Wonderful Quetzalcoatl and Alex Lora murals!
> Lovely Hope Hippo Installation!
> 
> One of my absolute favourites this time is this wonderful mural -
> for me it's Mother Earth, presenting and protecting all the treasures
> she has and wants to give to us.
> But she is looking kind of thoughtfully, maybe in sorrow what we do with her gifts...


Thank you very much, dear *Silvia*! You are a very nice person. 
I loved your interpretation of the mural of Hotel Fontán!



Why-Why said:


> Love the Guerrero sculptures and the wall art, Roberto. And that magnificent hippo makes me hope for better news than we've been getting recently.


Thank you very much for your comments, *Nick*! 
I also wish we had better news in the world.



BARLACH said:


> Great images as usual , reading the words of MMJ1405 will be great if you show us a visual tour of mexican food , street and restaurants. Because if exist something more impressive that the arquitecture , art and vibe of this city , it´s the food !


Thank you very much, dear *Barlach*! 
I will try to cover gastronomic aspects in the thread. Great idea!



MilbertDavid said:


> nice photos, love the colorful culture.


Thanks a lot, *David*. I'm glad you like it! 



PoLy_MX said:


> Mexico City is one of the most underrated cities in the world, you can find whatever you want, Art, Architecture, Food, History, Nature, Fancy Streets and a world top posh areas, little towns just in the middle of the big city ... It's just the place to be since 1325.
> 
> Fortunately Gratt is just an amazing photographer and he can show us the real city. :applause:


Thank you very much for such kind words, *Poly_MX*. You are really very kind. 



alexander2000 said:


> nice! I like the kaleidoscope of colors all around.


Thank you very much, *Alexander*! 



diddyD said:


> Gorgeous images.


Thank you, *DiddyD*! Your comment is very motivating. 

*******

*One day trips from Mexico City*


_*Gardens of Mexico*_

"Jardines de México" is approximately one hour and a half (129.4 kilometers) from Mexico City. This floral park located in the 
neighboring State of Morelos has an area of 51 hectares distributed in 7 thematic gardens.

I will be posting one garden at a time

_*Japanese Garden*_



Jardines de México - Estado de Morelos, México by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Jardines de México - Estado de Morelos, México by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Jardines de México - Estado de Morelos, México by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Jardines de México - Estado de Morelos, México by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Jardines de México - Estado de Morelos, México by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Jardines de México - Estado de Morelos, México by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Jardines de México - Estado de Morelos, México by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Jardines de México - Estado de Morelos, México by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Jardines de México - Estado de Morelos, México by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Jardines de México - Estado de Morelos, México by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Jardines de México - Estado de Morelos, México by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Jardines de México - Estado de Morelos, México by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Jardines de México - Estado de Morelos, México by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Jardines de México - Estado de Morelos, México by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Jardines de México - Estado de Morelos, México by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Jardines de México - Estado de Morelos, México by francerobert2001, en Flickr

*Where is the spider?*


Jardines de México - Estado de Morelos, México by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Jardines de México - Estado de Morelos, México by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Jardines de México - Estado de Morelos, México by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Jardines de México - Estado de Morelos, México by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## LA fierce

^^
mg:
That Japanese Garden looks so peaceful and pleasant that I would spend the entire day there from dawn to dusk, it’s just perfect!!! 
Thank you gratteciel for being such an extraordinary human being. :hug: :hug: :hug:


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

What an amazing place! It must be very nice to walk there. I have one question - is the entrance free for visitors or you have to pay to enter the garden?


----------



## christos-greece

Really beautiful, very nice photos from Japanese garden, Roberto :cheers:


----------



## Why-Why

Fabulous!


----------



## yansa

Thank you for your nice answer to my last comment. :hug:



Phantastic pics of a paradise-like place, dear Roberto! :applause:
I love it that the garden has so many animals, including the spider. 


Your update made me think what is the typical kind of garden in Austria,
and the "Bauerngarten" (cottage garden) came to my mind, which was the
garden of our grandmothers, and is a form of garden popular until today.


I'm looking forward to your next gardens!


----------



## MMJ1405

^^Great set of pictures and what a lovely place man, it must be a quite pleasant experience being there in person... looking forward for the other jardines mate!


----------



## Gratteciel

LA fierce said:


> ^^
> mg:
> That Japanese Garden looks so peaceful and pleasant that I would spend the entire day there from dawn to dusk, it’s just perfect!!!
> Thank you gratteciel for being such an extraordinary human being. :hug: :hug: :hug:


I deeply appreciate your kindness,* dear Friend*! 
It really is a pleasure to tour this beautiful Japanese-style garden.



Skopje/Скопје;151464126 said:


> What an amazing place! It must be very nice to walk there. I have one question - *is the entrance free for visitors or you have to pay to enter the garden?*


Thank you so much, *George*! 
The entrance fee to the park is $ 275.00 (€ 13) per person. It's not expensive and the visit is really worth it.



christos-greece said:


> Really beautiful, very nice photos from Japanese garden, Roberto :cheers:


Thank you so much, *Christos*. I'm glad you like them, my friend. 



Why-Why said:


> Fabulous!


Thank you very much, *Nick*! 



yansa said:


> Thank you for your nice answer to my last comment. :hug:
> 
> Phantastic pics of a paradise-like place, dear Roberto! :applause:
> I love it that the garden has so many animals, including the spider.
> 
> Your update made me think what is the typical kind of garden in Austria,
> and the *"Bauerngarten" *(cottage garden) came to my mind, which was the
> garden of our grandmothers, and is a form of garden popular until today.
> 
> I'm looking forward to your next gardens!


Thank you for your very nice comment, dear *Silvia*! 
I saw some of those gardens (cottage gardens) on the Internet and I liked their density and variety of flowers and plants.



MMJ1405 said:


> ^^Great set of pictures and what a lovely place man, it must be a quite pleasant experience being there in person... looking forward for the other jardines mate!


Thank you very much for your interest in my thread and for your kind words, *MMJ1405*. 
I have never been to Monterrey, but I have seen some pictures of the wonderful Fundidora Park in your city.

*******

*Labyrinth of the Senses*


Jardines de México - Estado de Morelos, México by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Jardines de México - Estado de Morelos, México by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Jardines de México - Estado de Morelos, México by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Jardines de México - Estado de Morelos, México by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Jardines de México - Estado de Morelos, México by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Jardines de México - Estado de Morelos, México by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Jardines de México - Estado de Morelos, México by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Jardines de México - Estado de Morelos, México by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Jardines de México - Estado de Morelos, México by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Jardines de México - Estado de Morelos, México by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Jardines de México - Estado de Morelos, México by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Jardines de México - Estado de Morelos, México by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Jardines de México - Estado de Morelos, México by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Jardines de México - Estado de Morelos, México by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Jardines de México - Estado de Morelos, México by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Jardines de México - Estado de Morelos, México by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Jardines de México - Estado de Morelos, México by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Jardines de México - Estado de Morelos, México by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Jardines de México - Estado de Morelos, México by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Jardines de México - Estado de Morelos, México by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## LA fierce

Incredible pictures of the Labyrinth of the Senses. I congratulate you dear friend for this marvelous and breathtaking images, and I like the fact that these gardens are kept clean and with the grass looking beautiful.


----------



## christos-greece

Indeed great, very nice updates, Roberto :cheers:


----------



## Gratteciel

LA fierce said:


> Incredible pictures of the Labyrinth of the Senses. I congratulate you dear friend for this marvelous and breathtaking images, and I like the fact that these gardens are kept clean and with the grass looking beautiful.


Thank you very much, dear* Friend*! :hug:



christos-greece said:


> Indeed great, very nice updates, Roberto :cheers:


Thank you so much, *Christos*. You are very kind. 

*Tropical Garden*

The creation of this wonderful floral park generated a thousand direct jobs and three thousand indirect jobs.


Jardines de México - Estado de Morelos, México by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Jardines de México - Estado de Morelos, México by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Jardines de México - Estado de Morelos, México by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Jardines de México - Estado de Morelos, México by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Jardines de México - Estado de Morelos, México by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Jardines de México - Estado de Morelos, México by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Jardines de México - Estado de Morelos, México by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Jardines de México - Estado de Morelos, México by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Jardines de México - Estado de Morelos, México by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Jardines de México - Estado de Morelos, México by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Jardines de México - Estado de Morelos, México by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Jardines de México - Estado de Morelos, México by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Jardines de México - Estado de Morelos, México by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Jardines de México - Estado de Morelos, México by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Jardines de México - Estado de Morelos, México by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Jardines de México - Estado de Morelos, México by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Jardines de México - Estado de Morelos, México by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Jardines de México - Estado de Morelos, México by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Jardines de México - Estado de Morelos, México by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Jardines de México - Estado de Morelos, México by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Jardines de México - Estado de Morelos, México by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Jardines de México - Estado de Morelos, México by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## Gratteciel

*Cactaceae Garden*


Jardines de México - Estado de Morelos, México by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Jardines de México - Estado de Morelos, México by francerobert2001, en Flickr

Cousin Itt


Jardines de México - Estado de Morelos, México by francerobert2001, en Flickr

*Find the ants*


Jardines de México - Estado de Morelos, México by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Jardines de México - Estado de Morelos, México by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Jardines de México - Estado de Morelos, México by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Jardines de México - Estado de Morelos, México by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Jardines de México - Estado de Morelos, México by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Jardines de México - Estado de Morelos, México by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Jardines de México - Estado de Morelos, México by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## Gratteciel

_*Fan of Flowers*_


Jardines de México - Estado de Morelos, México by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Jardines de México - Estado de Morelos, México by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Jardines de México - Estado de Morelos, México by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Jardines de México - Estado de Morelos, México by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Jardines de México - Estado de Morelos, México by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Jardines de México - Estado de Morelos, México by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Jardines de México - Estado de Morelos, México by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Jardines de México - Estado de Morelos, México by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Jardines de México - Estado de Morelos, México by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Jardines de México - Estado de Morelos, México by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Jardines de México - Estado de Morelos, México by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Jardines de México - Estado de Morelos, México by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Jardines de México - Estado de Morelos, México by francerobert2001, en Flickr

*The Restaurant*


Jardines de México - Estado de Morelos, México by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Jardines de México - Estado de Morelos, México by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## Gratteciel

*And ... Italian Style Garden*


Jardines de México - Estado de Morelos, México by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Jardines de México - Estado de Morelos, México by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Jardines de México - Estado de Morelos, México by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Jardines de México - Estado de Morelos, México by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Jardines de México - Estado de Morelos, México by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Jardines de México - Estado de Morelos, México by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Jardines de México - Estado de Morelos, México by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Jardines de México - Estado de Morelos, México by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Jardines de México - Estado de Morelos, México by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Jardines de México - Estado de Morelos, México by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Jardines de México - Estado de Morelos, México by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Jardines de México - Estado de Morelos, México by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Jardines de México - Estado de Morelos, México by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Jardines de México - Estado de Morelos, México by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Jardines de México - Estado de Morelos, México by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Jardines de México - Estado de Morelos, México by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Small heaven. :applause:


----------



## yansa

Dear Roberto, what a success this big garden project is! Really paradise-like! :applause:


I love all the red elements and flowers in the gardens, because they give such
fresh energy. Then loved the sparrow, the spider (with lunch ), fabulous
pics of water lilies, the ants carrying seeds and leaves, astonishing forms
in the Cactus Garden!, the wonderful peacocks, the views from the Italian Garden
towards the beautiful surrounding landscape...


So many favourites, dear friend!  Here are three of them:





Gratteciel said:


> Jardines de México - Estado de Morelos, México by francerobert2001, en Flickr





Gratteciel said:


> Jardines de México - Estado de Morelos, México by francerobert2001, en Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Jardines de México - Estado de Morelos, México by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## capricorn2000

what a refreshing sight! the Japanese garden with its lovely lotus and koi, the garden with fantastic sculptures, 
topiaries, tropical foliages and the well-manicured Italianated garden with fountains and figures..
great job my friend --:applause:


----------



## MMJ1405

Absolutely amazing, everything is so pristine and meticulously well put! hopefully in a few years everything would be more dense and lush... greenery on point! Thanks for the update my friend.:applause:


----------



## Why-Why

Wow! I don't think I've ever seen gardens to beat the Jardines de Mexico! They are truly spectacular. And the choice and placement of the sculptures is brilliant. (Our Royal Botanical Gardens tries to do something similar with contemporary sculpture, but with much less success.) And wonderful photos too, Roberto!


----------



## christos-greece

Really amazing, very nice updates, Roberto :cheers:


----------



## Romashka01

Wow! Fantastic update dear Roberto! :applause: a little slice of paradise 
Loved all your pics! the colors, light, and image quality are all excellent. Thank you very much!


----------



## Christi69

Thanks dear Roberto to introduce us to such a marvel: so many styles and climates in one garden. I especially loved the Japanese and cactaceas gardens. Not to speak of the landscape to be seen from the garden! A real gem.


----------



## Leongname

an amazing, full of beauty garden! your photos, Robert, as always are exellent :cheers:


----------



## openlyJane

Stunning! Stunning! Stunning!

Being British I really do appreciate the art of gardening, and I love gardens.

My Florida based friend tells me that Mexican gardeners are amongst the best, and most instinctive, in the world- and from the evidence of your photographs, this is clearly true.


----------



## shik2005

Stunning gardens.


----------



## karlvan

beautiful! I love the lush and colorful gardens.


----------



## Gratteciel

Skopje/Скопје;151537716 said:


> Small heaven. :applause:


Thank you so much for your nice words, *George*! 



yansa said:


> Dear Roberto, what a success this big garden project is! Really paradise-like! :applause:
> 
> I love all the red elements and flowers in the gardens, because they give such
> fresh energy. Then loved the sparrow, the spider (with lunch ), fabulous
> pics of water lilies, the ants carrying seeds and leaves, astonishing forms
> in the Cactus Garden!, the wonderful peacocks, the views from the Italian Garden
> towards the beautiful surrounding landscape...
> 
> So many favourites, dear friend!  Here are three of them:


Thanks a lot, dear *Silvia*! 
I really appreciate all your nice comments.



capricorn2000 said:


> what a refreshing sight! the Japanese garden with its lovely lotus and koi, the garden with fantastic sculptures,
> topiaries, tropical foliages and the well-manicured Italianated garden with fountains and figures..
> great job my friend --:applause:


Thank you, dear *Friend*! 
Something else to see in your next visit to our country.



MMJ1405 said:


> Absolutely amazing, *everything is so pristine and meticulously well put*! hopefully in a few years everything would be more dense and lush... greenery on point! Thanks for the update my friend.:applause:


Thank YOU, dear *MMJ1405*. You are really kind. 
In addition, all employees of the park are very kind to visitors.



Why-Why said:


> Wow! I don't think I've ever seen gardens to beat the Jardines de Mexico! They are truly spectacular. And the choice and placement of the sculptures is brilliant. (Our Royal Botanical Gardens tries to do something similar with contemporary sculpture, but with much less success.) And wonderful photos too, Roberto!


Thank you very much for such a nice comment, *Nick*. 
I have always admired the urban and natural landscaping of Canada.



christos-greece said:


> Really amazing, very nice updates, Roberto :cheers:


Thank you very much, *Christos*! 
Your visits to our threads are very motivating, my friend. 



Romashka01 said:


> Wow! Fantastic update dear Roberto! :applause: a little slice of paradise
> Loved all your pics! the colors, light, and image quality are all excellent. Thank you very much!


Thank you so much, dear *Roman*! I really appreciate your very nice words. 



Christi69 said:


> Thanks dear Roberto to introduce us to such a marvel: so many styles and climates in one garden. I especially loved the Japanese and cactaceas gardens. Not to speak of the landscape to be seen from the garden! A real gem.


I am the one who appreciates your visits and your kind comments, dear *Christi*! 



Leongname said:


> an amazing, full of beauty garden! *your photos, Robert, as always are exellent* :cheers:


Thank you very much, *Leon*! 
I'm glad you like them, my friend.



openlyJane said:


> Stunning! Stunning! Stunning!
> 
> Being British I really do appreciate the art of gardening, and I love gardens.
> 
> My Florida based friend tells me that Mexican gardeners are amongst the best, and most instinctive, in the world- and from the evidence of your photographs, this is clearly true.


Thank you very much for such kind words, dear *Jane*! 
It is true that Mexican gardeners are very creative.



shik2005 said:


> Stunning gardens.


Thank you so much, *Igor*! 



karlvan said:


> beautiful! I love the lush and colorful gardens.


Thanks a lot for visiting my thread and for your nice words, *Karlvan*! 

*Thank you very much everyone for your visits, comments and likes; They are really much appreciated.*

*******


Mexico City - Archbishop's Palace SHCP Art Museum - Conchita Rivera by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Mexico Park - Butterflies in the middle of a courtship ritual by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Mexico Park - Butterflies in the middle of a courtship ritual by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Jardines de México - Estado de Morelos, México by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Juárez Avenue by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - San Ángel District - Museo de Arte Carrillo Gil - Omar Rodríguez-Graham by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Polanco - Lomas by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Mexico Park - After Lovemagic by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Decorations for the National Holiday 2018 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chinatown by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Desierto de los Leones National Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Plaza de la Fundación de Tenochtitlán - Sculptor Carlos Marquina by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Archbishop's Palace SHCP Art Museum - Conchita Rivera by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Tlaxcoaque Square by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - San Ángel District - Museo de Arte Carrillo Gil - Héctor Falcón by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## Gratteciel

*******


Mexico City - Archbishop's Palace SHCP Art Museum - Conchita Rivera by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Mexico Park - After Lovemagic by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Condesa District - Mexico Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Polanco District - Molière Avenue by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Alameda Park - Design Bazaar by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - San Ángel District - Museo Casa Estudio Diego Rivera y Frida Kahlo by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Condesa District - Mexico Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Archbishop's Palace SHCP Art Museum - Carlos Agustín - Theorem or the Art of Geometry by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Desierto de los Leones National Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Decorations for the National Holiday 2018 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Archbishop's Palace SHCP Art Museum - Conchita Rivera by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Polanco Skyline by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Tlaxcoaque Square by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Historic Centre by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Juárez Avenue - Items for the National Holiday 2018 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## yansa

Dear Roberto, I love all the art you have chosen for us, and these are my
favourites (the red reflection and the shadow stripe make the waterlily pic
very special and beautiful...) :applause:





Gratteciel said:


> Mexico City - Archbishop's Palace SHCP Art Museum - Conchita Rivera by francerobert2001, en Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jardines de México - Estado de Morelos, México by francerobert2001, en Flickr





Gratteciel said:


> Mexico City - Archbishop's Palace SHCP Art Museum - Conchita Rivera by francerobert2001, en Flickr



I also loved the butterflies' courtship ritual, the homeless (?) man with the
teddybear (homeless but with good technical equipment? ), the young
woman with the dog, hearing music, the nice impression from the Rivera/Kahlo Museum,
and many of the beautiful places in your city you were so nice to show us!
Thank you, dear friend!


----------



## Romashka01

Delightful city!! I have too many favourites to name them all! 

Thank you dear Roberto for these amazing pics! :applause:


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from CDMX once again; well done :cheers:


----------



## Why-Why

Another masterclass in composition, Roberto! And for me, this one is just perfect in that respect:


----------



## diddyD

Superb images.


----------



## Gratteciel

MMJ1405 said:


> ^^ Refreshing updates that show the different faces of the city, you have a good eye my friend! Btw you're more than invited to come to Monterrey and if you do mate, i'll be your personal tour guide in Fundidora, just the park it's worth the visit.


Thank you very much for your nice words and especially for your kind offer to guide me in Fundidora Park when I visit your beautiful city, *MMJ1405*! 



yansa said:


> Dear Roberto, I love all the art you have chosen for us, and these are my
> favourites (the red reflection and the shadow stripe make the waterlily pic
> very special and beautiful...) :applause:
> 
> I also loved the butterflies' courtship ritual, the homeless (?) man with the
> teddybear (homeless but with good technical equipment? ), the young
> woman with the dog, hearing music, the nice impression from the Rivera/Kahlo Museum,
> and many of the beautiful places in your city you were so nice to show us!
> Thank you, dear friend!


Thank you, dear* Silvia*! It is always a pleasure to read your kind comments. 



Romashka01 said:


> Delightful city!! I have too many favourites to name them all!
> 
> Thank you dear Roberto for these amazing pics! :applause:


I'm glad you like them, dear *Roman*. Thank you! 



christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates from CDMX once again; well done :cheers:


Thanks a lot, *Christos*. You are really kind. 



Why-Why said:


> Another masterclass in composition, Roberto! And for me, this one is just perfect in that respect:


Thank you for your kindness, *Nick*! 



diddyD said:


> Superb images.


Thank you so much, *DiddyD*, I really appreciate it! 


*******


Mexico City - Chapultepec Castle by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Botanical Garden by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Archbishop's Palace SHCP Art Museum - Conchita Rivera by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Polanco Skyline by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Polanco Skyline by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Soumaya Museum - Pierre-Auguste Renoir by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Botanical Garden by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Polanco Skyline by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Soumaya Museum - Henri Lebasque by francerobert2001, en Flickr

*Butterfly Bonus*


Mexico City - Botanical Garden by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Botanical Garden by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Botanical Garden by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Botanical Garden by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## falp6

All the updates are absolutely amazing. It's always enjoyable to see Mexico City through this thread :applause:


----------



## yansa

Great views of the Polanco skyline - wonderful butterfly pics - lovely beetle
on the pink flower - some very attractive women!  kay:


And this is one of my favourites, dear Roberto - I love the colours and the
pastose paint application. 

Superb update again! :applause:





Gratteciel said:


> Mexico City - Archbishop's Palace SHCP Art Museum - Conchita Rivera by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Really great, very nice updates; well done :applause:


----------



## Salazar Rick

i ´m totally impressed with Jardines de México in Morelos State !!! 
i don't know anything about this beautiful place icard:, your images are really amazing... thanks a lot by show these unknown places near to Mexico City ... i repeat i ´m totally impressed ... your last photo set of Reforma is very, very beautiful, really i loved it!!! 

Excelente y muchas gracias querido amigo por tan magníficas fotos siempre!


----------



## Romashka01

Excellent!! :applause: especially like 8 and 10! 
Thank you dear friend!


----------



## shik2005

Colorful!


----------



## capricorn2000

wonderful! you never run out of beautiful photos my friend 
and the city is never run out of special events....there's always something intereting to happen..
thanks bro and have a nice day,


----------



## Rainbow Boy

Fabulous work.


----------



## Christi69

Thank you, dear Roberto, once again! Magnificent pictures with butterflies and beautiful models who were I suppose strolling in the city directly out of the podium of a fashion show!


----------



## Why-Why

Such beautiful images of that swallowtail butterfly, Roberto!


----------



## Gratteciel

falp6 said:


> All the updates are absolutely amazing. It's always enjoyable to see Mexico City through this thread :applause:


Thank you for you nice words, *Falp*! 



yansa said:


> Great views of the Polanco skyline - wonderful butterfly pics - lovely beetle
> on the pink flower - some very attractive women!  kay:
> 
> And this is one of my favourites, dear Roberto - I love the colours and the
> pastose paint application.
> 
> Superb update again! :applause:


Thank you so much, dear *Silvia*! I really appreciate your kind comments. 



christos-greece said:


> Really great, very nice updates; well done :applause:


Thank you, *Christos*! I'm glad you like this update, my friend. 



Salazar Rick said:


> i ´m totally impressed with Jardines de México in Morelos State !!!
> i don't know anything about this beautiful place icard:, your images are really amazing... thanks a lot by show these unknown places near to Mexico City ... i repeat i ´m totally impressed ... your last photo set of Reforma is very, very beautiful, really i loved it!!!
> 
> Excelente y muchas gracias querido amigo por tan magníficas fotos siempre!


Jardines de México is a wonderful place and very close to Mexico City.
It is better to visit it from Monday to Friday; On weekends there are too many people.
I send you a hug, dear *Friend*! 



Romashka01 said:


> Excellent!! :applause: especially like 8 and 10!
> Thank you dear friend!


Thank you, dear *Roman*! You are really kind. 



shik2005 said:


> Colorful!


Thanks for visiting my thread and for your nice comment, *Igor*! 



capricorn2000 said:


> wonderful! you never run out of beautiful photos my friend
> and the city is never run out of special events....there's always something intereting to happen..
> thanks bro and have a nice day,


It's me who thanks you dear *Friend*. I also wish you a very good day.



Rainbow Boy said:


> Fabulous work.


Thanks a lot, *Rainbow Boy*. I really appreciate it. 



Christi69 said:


> Thank you, dear Roberto, once again! Magnificent pictures with butterflies and beautiful models who were I suppose strolling in the city directly out of the podium of a fashion show!


Thank you very much, dear *Christi*. 
I also think that these girls had just participated in a modeling photo shoot.



Why-Why said:


> Such beautiful images of that swallowtail butterfly, Roberto!


Thank you very much, *Nick*! I'm glad you like them. 

*******


Mexico City - Military Parade 2018 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Polanco Skyline by francerobert2001, en Flickr

Military and naval athletes winners of medals in the Olympic and Central American Games in 2018.


Mexico City - Military Parade 2018 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - La Sabatina Church and Condesa Skyline by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Military Parade 2018 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Juárez Avenue by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Military Parade 2018 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Items for the National Holiday 2018 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Military Parade 2018 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Botanical Garden by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Military Parade 2018 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr

Frida: the Mexican rescue dog who has saved many lives after the last year earthquakes


Mexico City - Military Parade 2018 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec Castle by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Military Parade 2018 by francerobert2001, en Flickr

Bonus: Mexico's charro horse tradition


Mexico City - Military Parade 2018 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Military Parade 2018 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Military Parade 2018 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Military Parade 2018 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Military Parade 2018 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Military Parade 2018 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Military Parade 2018 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## shik2005

This is very proper military parade, I like it very much


----------



## capricorn2000

that's one interesting military parade,,
likewise, I like the dignified postures of the caballeros in their sombreros
and the caballeras with their colorful costumes and sombreros..
thanks my friend for showing us a part of your colture.


----------



## Leongname

nice update, Robert! the helicopters and rescue dogs just caught my eyes :applause:

p.s. well done k:


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates, Roberto :cheers:


----------



## yansa

Dear Roberto, what a great update again!
I like the helicopter, the Botanical Garden impression, Frida , and of course
the many beautiful horses and their riders! :applause:
Thank you for sharing all this with us!


----------



## Why-Why

Wonderful parade shots, Roberto, and I loved those proud horses and their riders. But I think this one is my favourite:


----------



## MMJ1405

The charros and escaramuzas were my favorites ¡Viva México! keep it up mate


----------



## Christi69

Dear Roberto, I like such parades not focused on arms, but people,and magnificent horses!


----------



## christos-greece

We would like to see more, Roberto  :cheers:


----------



## Eduarqui

These last pages are a feast for the eyes - my own are still shining with the quality of images.

For a metropolis with more than 20 million inhabitants, Mexico City looks surprisingly spacious - the sidewalks look splendid places to be -, and some districts look like traditional small towns (a good balance with the most vertical blocks on CBD).

As everyone visiting your thread, I am completely amazed with Public Art being offered for everyone there - great murals and sculptures (glad to see how Los Hermanos Marín had the chance to gift their capital city with works of great expression).

And what could I say about a masterpiece out of this world like Los Jardines de México? Stunning, and cannot choose what impressed me the most, but the peacock is unique in this planet, as much I can remember a work of landscaping art like him. Loved the background panorama of Morales, as seen from the Italian Garden, and I am suspect about anything I could say of the Japanese Garden, because I lived in that Country and love its Art, but can say my testimony about how perfect this mexican tribute is (and I could find the spider and the busy ants  ). Each cactus is like a natural sculpture, and the presence of sculptures "strolling" on some gardens are a mexican style to commemorate your public life, as we all understand when visiting your thread.

Frida, the dog, with other hero close to her in the photograph (I'm sure there are other dogs on that event) seems so charming, glad she and their partners (dogs and humans) had the chance to help and make lives coming back from the peril.

The Military Parade impressed me specially due to the helicopter formation in the sky, and the gentlemen on their horses, with mexican clothes, are very imposing, with a lot of style from older days that is always updated with our present days and dreams


----------



## Gratteciel

shik2005 said:


> This is very proper military parade, I like it very much


I'm glad you like it, *Igor*. Thank you. 



capricorn2000 said:


> that's one interesting military parade,,
> likewise, I like the dignified postures of the caballeros in their sombreros
> and the caballeras with their colorful costumes and sombreros..
> thanks my friend for showing us a part of your colture.


Thank you very much, dear *Friend*! 
The "Charros" have become a tradition in this parade; people wait impatiently to see them go by.



Leongname said:


> nice update, Robert! the helicopters and rescue dogs just caught my eyes :applause:
> 
> p.s. well done k:


Thank you so much, *Leon*! 
Those rescue dogs are always received with a lot of love.



christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates, Roberto :cheers:


Thank you very much, *Christos*. I really appreciate your visits and comments, my friend. 



yansa said:


> Dear Roberto, what a great update again!
> I like the helicopter, the Botanical Garden impression, Frida , and of course
> the many beautiful horses and their riders! :applause:
> Thank you for sharing all this with us!


Thank you for your always kind comments, dear *Silvia*. 
Frida is the most famous and beloved dog of the Navy.
There are sculptures that represent her in some places of the city.



Why-Why said:


> Wonderful parade shots, Roberto, and I loved those proud horses and their riders. But I think this one is my favourite:


Thank you very much,* Nick*! You are very kind. 



MMJ1405 said:


> The charros and escaramuzas were my favorites ¡Viva México! keep it up mate


Mine too, dear *Friend*. Thanks a lot for your nice comment. 



Christi69 said:


> Dear Roberto, I like such parades not focused on arms, but people,and magnificent horses!


Thank you very much, dear *Christi*! I really appreciate your nice words. 
Since we are not a warlike country, our army focuses on other types of tasks.
Many of the contingents were military schools (engineering, medicine, among others), anti-drug trafficking groups and rescue teams.



christos-greece said:


> We would like to see more, Roberto  :cheers:


With pleasure, dear *Friend*. Thanks for your interest in my thread. 



Eduarqui said:


> These last pages are a feast for the eyes - my own are still shining with the quality of images.
> 
> For a metropolis with more than 20 million inhabitants, Mexico City looks surprisingly spacious - the sidewalks look splendid places to be -, and some districts look like traditional small towns (a good balance with the most vertical blocks on CBD).
> 
> As everyone visiting your thread, I am completely amazed with Public Art being offered for everyone there - great murals and sculptures (glad to see how Los Hermanos Marín had the chance to gift their capital city with works of great expression).
> 
> And what could I say about a masterpiece out of this world like Los Jardines de México? Stunning, and cannot choose what impressed me the most, but the peacock is unique in this planet, as much I can remember a work of landscaping art like him. Loved the background panorama of Morales, as seen from the Italian Garden, and I am suspect about anything I could say of the Japanese Garden, because I lived in that Country and love its Art, but can say my testimony about how perfect this mexican tribute is (and I could find the spider and the busy ants  ). Each cactus is like a natural sculpture, and the presence of sculptures "strolling" on some gardens are a mexican style to commemorate your public life, as we all understand when visiting your thread.
> 
> Frida, the dog, with other hero close to her in the photograph (I'm sure there are other dogs on that event) seems so charming, glad she and their partners (dogs and humans) had the chance to help and make lives coming back from the peril.
> 
> The Military Parade impressed me specially due to the helicopter formation in the sky, and the gentlemen on their horses, with mexican clothes, are very imposing, with a lot of style from older days that is always updated with our present days and dreams


Dear *Eduardo*: 
I am very happy that you have returned to the threads after a long absence.
Thank you very much for your very kind and detailed comments. Your words are very motivating for me.
I send you a hug to the wonderful Rio de Janeiro.

*******

The next Ritz Carlton Hotel in Mexico City is almost finished (The first building on the left).


Mexico City by francerobert2001, en Flickr

They proudly wear their medals after the race


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr

Exhibition of Mexican dogs in the Paseo de la Reforma
Only children were allowed to get on the dogs 


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr

I really liked the almost golden color of that plant in the Botanical Garden


Mexico City - Botanical Garden by francerobert2001, en Flickr

An old presidential carriage in the National History Museum


Mexico City - Chapultepec Castle by francerobert2001, en Flickr

Carrillo Gil Museum


Mexico City - San Ángel District - Museo de Arte Carrillo Gil by francerobert2001, en Flickr

Paseo de la Reforma


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr

Musician in the Historic Centre


Mexico City - Historic Centre by francerobert2001, en Flickr

Lost in the steel jungle


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr

Scenes from La Condesa


Mexico City - Condesa District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Condesa District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Condesa District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Condesa District by francerobert2001, en Flickr

Popular Art Museum


Mexico City - Popular Art Museum by francerobert2001, en Flickr

Sevilla Street


Mexico City - Masaryk Avenue - Sevilla Street by francerobert2001, en Flickr

Paseo de la Reforma


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## Why-Why

I have never been to Mexico City, Roberto, but if I came, it would be for the street art, the exquisite botanical gardens, and the folk art gallery. And I would definitely find time to sit on that purple chaise longue outside Second and sip a cafecito while watching the beautiful people go by!


----------



## capricorn2000

nice shots at the Paseo - and the beautiful girl celebrating her quenceniera?.


----------



## yansa

Dear Roberto, the proud dogs at Paseo de la Reforma look so strong, they remind
me of old deities.  They could as well stand at the doors of ancient palaces.


This time I particularly love the impression from the Carillo Gil Museum (your
selection of art always is superb!), the man with his dog sitting at the stair,
the "steel jungle" of Mexico City and the Cafe with the purple chaise longue! kay:


(Today morning I read in the news that Popocatepetl is showing some activity!)


----------



## Romashka01

Nice and interesting pictures,dear friend! :applause: Loved all the pics, but the costumes, the musician , Mexican dogs in the Paseo de la Reforma - my favorites!


----------



## Gratteciel

Why-Why said:


> I have never been to Mexico City, Roberto, but if I came, it would be for the street art, the exquisite botanical gardens, and the folk art gallery. And I would definitely find time to sit on that purple chaise longue outside Second and sip a cafecito while watching the beautiful people go by!


Thank you very much for your kind comment, *Nick*! 
If you came to Mexico City you would be very welcome, my friend.



capricorn2000 said:


> nice shots at the Paseo - and the beautiful girl celebrating her quenceniera?.


_Quinceañeras_ is a tradition deeply rooted in certain sectors of the population.
The photo in "The Angel" is inevitable.
I send you a hug, dear *Friend*! 



yansa said:


> Dear Roberto, the proud dogs at Paseo de la Reforma look so strong, they remind
> me of old deities.  They could as well stand at the doors of ancient palaces.
> 
> This time I particularly love the impression from the Carillo Gil Museum (your
> selection of art always is superb!), the man with his dog sitting at the stair,
> the "steel jungle" of Mexico City and the Cafe with the purple chaise longue! kay:
> 
> (Today morning I read in the news that Popocatepetl is showing some activity!)


Thank you very much for your kind words, dear *Silvia*. 
It is always a pleasure to read your comments.
Lately, Popocatepetl has had more activity than usual.
Two days ago there was ash fall in a large part of the city.



Romashka01 said:


> Nice and interesting pictures,dear friend! :applause: Loved all the pics, but the costumes, the musician , Mexican dogs in the Paseo de la Reforma - my favorites!


Thank you very much, dear *Roman*! You are very kind. 

*******


Mexico City - Palace of Fine Arts by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - El Rule Gallery by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - El Rule Gallery by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Museo de Arte Popular by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - El Rule Gallery by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Independencia Street by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Museo de Arte Popular - Ismael Vargas by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Alameda Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Museo de Arte Popular by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Alameda Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Museo Mural Diego Rivera - Arturo Estrada Hernández by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Museo de Arte Popular by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Juárez Avenue by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Museo de Arte Popular by francerobert2001, en Flickr

A short time ago, I posted some pictures of this beautiful couple of dancers in Alameda Park (at that time they were wearing 
flashy blue suits)


Mexico City - Alameda Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Alameda Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Museo de Arte Popular by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Independencia Street by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Museo de Arte Popular - Ismael Vargas by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## MMJ1405

^^You really have an innate talent to show the life, vitality and color of the city... Plus this is also like a tour guide for new and different galleries and exhibitions:rock:


----------



## yansa

Gratteciel said:


> Thank you very much for your kind words, dear *Silvia*.
> It is always a pleasure to read your comments.
> Lately, Popocatepetl has had more activity than usual.
> Two days ago there was ash fall in a large part of the city.


Yes, I read about that in the news, dear Roberto.
Is he still rumbling about? 


I loved many street scenes of your update, especially the charming dancers in red.  
Then I liked Frida Kahlo as Che Guevara , "The Endless
Love of Frida and Diego", expressed through their shoes, all the funny and
lovely colourful creatures in Museo de Arte Popular - and here are two of my favourites kay:




Mexico City - Museo Mural Diego Rivera - Arturo Estrada Hernández by francerobert2001, en Flickr




A short time ago, I posted some pictures of this beautiful couple of dancers in Alameda Park (at that time they were wearing 
flashy blue suits)


 Mexico City - Alameda Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


[/QUOTE]


----------



## Romashka01

One of my favorites

It's something unique: 
https://farm2.staticflickr.com/1957/44301633414_f1393b44a7_b.jpg
https://farm2.staticflickr.com/1970/44301188734_c8b8cfe953_b.jpg

Great update again! Bravo,dear Roberto!! :applause:


----------



## Why-Why

Another joyous set, Roberto. I particularly love all the exhibits from the Museo de Arte Popular, the lovely old dancing couple, and the incredibly colourful cyclist selling plush toys.


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates, Roberto and well done :cheers:


----------



## MilbertDavid

nice photo update...I love the colors and that dancing senior couple.


----------



## openlyJane

I love the image of the two shoes - side by side ( advertising_ kahlo/Diego Rivera_ exhibition) Says a lot!


----------



## capricorn2000

Si, Quinceañeras - I have a DVD of *Quinceañera* - which is a drama film about two Mexican cousins 
living in California, released in 2006, I don't know if you come across this.
As always, I love the green park and the colorful pop art and yes that dancing couple is really sweet.......
thanks my friend and have a nice day.


----------



## Gratteciel

MMJ1405 said:


> ^^You really have an innate talent to show the life, vitality and color of the city... Plus this is also like a tour guide for new and different galleries and exhibitions:rock:


Thank you very much, dear *Friend*! You are really kind! 



yansa said:


> Yes, I read about that in the news, dear Roberto.
> Is he still rumbling about?
> 
> I loved many street scenes of your update, especially the charming dancers in red.
> Then I liked Frida Kahlo as Che Guevara , "The Endless
> Love of Frida and Diego", expressed through their shoes, all the funny and
> lovely colourful creatures in Museo de Arte Popular - and here are two of my favourites kay:


Thank you, dear *Silvia* for your very nice comments. 
Popocatepetl has been in constant activity for some years; although sometimes this activity is intensified.



Romashka01 said:


> One of my favorites
> 
> It's something unique:
> https://farm2.staticflickr.com/1957/44301633414_f1393b44a7_b.jpg
> https://farm2.staticflickr.com/1970/44301188734_c8b8cfe953_b.jpg
> 
> Great update again! Bravo,dear Roberto!! :applause:


It's me who thanks you for your kindness, dear *Roman*! 



Why-Why said:


> Another joyous set, Roberto. I particularly love all the exhibits from the Museo de Arte Popular, the lovely old dancing couple, and the incredibly colourful cyclist selling plush toys.


Thanks a lot, *Nick*! I'm glad you like my photos, my friend. 



christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates, Roberto and well done :cheers:


Thank you so much, *Christos*. I really appreciate it. 



MilbertDavid said:


> nice photo update...I love the colors and that dancing senior couple.


Thank you very much, *David* for your nice words 



openlyJane said:


> I love the image of the two shoes - side by side ( advertising_ kahlo/Diego Rivera_ exhibition) *Says a lot*!


I thought so myself, dear *Jane*. Thank you for your kind comment. 



capricorn2000 said:


> Si, Quinceañeras - I have a DVD of *Quinceañera* - which is a drama film about two Mexican cousins
> living in California, released in 2006, I don't know if you come across this.
> As always, I love the green park and the colorful pop art and yes that dancing couple is really sweet.......
> thanks my friend and have a nice day.


Thank YOU dear *Friend*. I send you a hug. 

*******

This Sunday, the Mercedes Benz Fashion Week began. Every day, some well-known fashion designers will present their Spring 
2019 collections in different places of the city.
Today, it was the turn of the Mexican fashion designer Benito Santos. His fashion show took place at the iconic Independence 
Monument better known as "El Ángel" on Paseo de la Reforma.
I think he is the only one I can show to you, because the others will show up during the week and I have to go to work.


Mexico City - Mercedes-Benz Fashion Week Mexico City by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Mercedes-Benz Fashion Week Mexico City by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Mercedes-Benz Fashion Week Mexico City by francerobert2001, en Flickr

After the fashion show - which I saw by chance - because every Sunday I walk on Paseo de la Reforma avenue, I went to see an 
exhibition by the painter Ricardo Fernández in a gallery in the historic center.


Mexico City - SHCP Art Gallery - Ricardo Fernández by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Mercedes-Benz Fashion Week Mexico City by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Mercedes-Benz Fashion Week Mexico City by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Mercedes-Benz Fashion Week Mexico City by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - SHCP Art Gallery - Ricardo Fernández by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Mercedes-Benz Fashion Week Mexico City by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Mercedes-Benz Fashion Week Mexico City by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Mercedes-Benz Fashion Week Mexico City by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - SHCP Art Gallery - Ricardo Fernández by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Mercedes-Benz Fashion Week Mexico City by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Mercedes-Benz Fashion Week Mexico City by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Mercedes-Benz Fashion Week Mexico City by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## Gratteciel

*******


Mexico City - SHCP Art Gallery - Ricardo Fernández by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Mercedes-Benz Fashion Week Mexico City by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Mercedes-Benz Fashion Week Mexico City by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Mercedes-Benz Fashion Week Mexico City by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - SHCP Art Gallery - Ricardo Fernández by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Mercedes-Benz Fashion Week Mexico City by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Mercedes-Benz Fashion Week Mexico City by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Mercedes-Benz Fashion Week Mexico City by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - SHCP Art Gallery - Ricardo Fernández by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Mercedes-Benz Fashion Week Mexico City by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Mercedes-Benz Fashion Week Mexico City by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Mercedes-Benz Fashion Week Mexico City by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - SHCP Art Gallery - Ricardo Fernández by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Mercedes-Benz Fashion Week Mexico City by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Mercedes-Benz Fashion Week Mexico City by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Mercedes-Benz Fashion Week Mexico City by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - SHCP Art Gallery - Ricardo Fernández by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Mercedes-Benz Fashion Week Mexico City by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Mercedes-Benz Fashion Week Mexico City by francerobert2001, en Flickr

_Three looks of a woman_ 


Mexico City - SHCP Art Gallery - Ricardo Fernández by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## yansa

Dear Roberto, this time it was really, really hard with the favourites... 
The whole collection is adorable! So many beautiful girls and charming dresses...
I particularly loved these ones:



Gratteciel said:


> Mexico City - Mercedes-Benz Fashion Week Mexico City by francerobert2001, en Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Mexico City - Mercedes-Benz Fashion Week Mexico City by francerobert2001, en Flickr


And here is a model with short hair that is a little bit different, also her
modern outfit. What an outstanding beautiful woman! 



Gratteciel said:


> Mexico City - Mercedes-Benz Fashion Week Mexico City by francerobert2001, en Flickr


 Black and white always is so fresh and elegant, thank you so much for showing!
The painting by Ricardo Fernandez are great - among my favourites are 

the women with the horse, the pigeon and the two cats. kay:
Thank you for this fabulous update, dear friend!


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates Roberto and well done :cheers:


----------



## madonnagirl

wow! beautiful photos of ramp models.


----------



## Why-Why

Fabulous set, Roberto! Hard to know which is more surreal, the Ortega artworks or the fashion designs! All beautiful, though.


----------



## Gratteciel

yansa said:


> Dear Roberto, this time it was really, really hard with the favourites...
> The whole collection is adorable! So many beautiful girls and charming dresses...
> I particularly loved these ones:
> 
> And here is a model with short hair that is a little bit different, also her
> modern outfit. What an outstanding beautiful woman!
> 
> Black and white always is so fresh and elegant, thank you so much for showing!
> The painting by Ricardo Fernandez are great - among my favourites are
> 
> the women with the horse, the pigeon and the two cats. kay:
> Thank you for this fabulous update, dear friend!


I'm glad you like my photos, dear *Silvia*. It's always a pleasure to read your kind comments! 



christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates Roberto and well done :cheers:


Thanks a lot *Christos*. I really appreciate it! 



madonnagirl said:


> wow! beautiful photos of ramp models.


Thank you very much, *Madonnagirl*! 



Why-Why said:


> Fabulous set, Roberto! Hard to know which is more surreal, the Ortega artworks or the fashion designs! All beautiful, though.


Thank you so much, *Nick*! You are very kind. 

******


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - SHCP Art Gallery - Ricardo Fernández by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - The Lake House by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Metro Auditorio hosts British Emblematic Station by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - The Lake House by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Papantla Flyers by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Plaza del Servicio a la Patria by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Plaza del Servicio a la Patria by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Metro Auditorio hosts British Emblematic Station by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Tamayo Museum by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Papantla Flyers by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Metro Auditorio hosts British Emblematic Station by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec Castle by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Tamayo Museum by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## Sydlicious

Stunning pics, I love the fountain with the guard


----------



## christos-greece

Really great, very nice updates Roberto; well done :cheers:


----------



## shik2005

diverse and exciting update :applause:


----------



## yansa

Thank you for your wonderful update, dear Roberto! :applause:
The female rider in that landsape with dark clouds by Ricardo Fernandez...
Love the Bowie picture! 
Very sexy guy in pic 6 (the one with the long hair )...
I always love your pics of Paseo de la Reforma, my friend! kay:


Two of my favourites: This cap and the cherry lips bring a kind of Parisian flair into this Mexican scene. 



Gratteciel said:


> Mexico City - The Lake House by francerobert2001, en Flickr



This pic gives me a thrill! Past meets future, a magic moment!



Gratteciel said:


> Mexico City - Papantla Flyers by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## Christi69

Dear Roberto, you offered us great updates: the echo between paintings and fashion show, so many handsome men and women, the brightness of the (fancy) animals of the museum of popular art, street scenes... Thanks !


----------



## capricorn2000

wow! I like your shots of the romping models, those art and the ever vibrant Paseo ...thanks my friend and keep them coming.


----------



## Why-Why

Some great shots here, Roberto, such as the acrobat and the two skyscrapers, and the cyclist contemplating the sea of flowers. But my favourite is the one titled Plaza del Servicio a la Patria ... a beautifully composed picture.


----------



## MyGeorge

nice shots - the city beautiful as well as those fashion models.


----------



## madonnagirl

nice ! I always like this city for its art, the parks and its people.


----------



## Romashka01

Some _'sexy pics'_  

Papantla Flyers and this - among my favorites this time

:applause:


----------



## Yellow Fever

Great thread and love pretty girls photos.


----------



## alexander2000

beautiful! very interesting shots like the romping models and the tree-lined streets.


----------



## Rainbow Boy

Would love to see more pics from La Juárez and La Roma neighborhoods


----------



## LA fierce

Mexico City looks very attractive, thanks for the tour gratteciel!


----------



## christos-greece

We would like to see more updates, Roberto


----------



## falp6

Gratteciel said:


> Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


My favourite avenue in Latin America.

Great updates Gratteciel kay:


----------



## DWest

nice photo update....lovely photos.


----------



## BARLACH

We need more !!!


----------



## Gratteciel

32Blocks said:


> Stunning pics, I love the fountain with the guard


Thanks a lot my *Friend*! 



christos-greece said:


> Really great, very nice updates Roberto; well done :cheers:


Thank you, *Christos*. 



openlyJane said:


> Such vivacity and joie de vivre......


Thanks a lot, dear *Jane*! 



shik2005 said:


> diverse and exciting update :applause:


That's very kind of you, *Igor*! 



yansa said:


> Thank you for your wonderful update, dear Roberto! :applause:
> The female rider in that landsape with dark clouds by Ricardo Fernandez...
> Love the Bowie picture!
> Very sexy guy in pic 6 (the one with the long hair )...
> I always love your pics of Paseo de la Reforma, my friend! kay:
> 
> Two of my favourites: This cap and the cherry lips bring a kind of Parisian flair into this Mexican scene.
> 
> This pic gives me a thrill! Past meets future, a magic moment!


Thanks for your kind words, dear *Silvia*! 



Christi69 said:


> Dear Roberto, you offered us great updates: the echo between paintings and fashion show, so many handsome men and women, the brightness of the (fancy) animals of the museum of popular art, street scenes... Thanks !


I greatly appreciate your kind words, *Christi*! 



capricorn2000 said:


> wow! I like your shots of the romping models, those art and the ever vibrant Paseo ...thanks my friend and keep them coming.


Thank you so much, dear *Friend*! 



Why-Why said:


> Some great shots here, Roberto, such as the acrobat and the two skyscrapers, and the cyclist contemplating the sea of flowers. But my favourite is the one titled Plaza del Servicio a la Patria ... a beautifully composed picture.


Thank you. That's very kind of you, *Nick*! 



MyGeorge said:


> nice shots - the city beautiful as well as those fashion models.


Thanks for your nice words, *George*! 



madonnagirl said:


> nice ! I always like this city for its art, the parks and its people.


Thank you. I really appreciate it, *Madonnagirl*! 



Romashka01 said:


> Some _'sexy pics'_
> 
> Papantla Flyers and this - among my favorites this time
> 
> :applause:


Thank you very much for your nice comment, dear *Roman*! 



Yellow Fever said:


> Great thread and love pretty girls photos.


I'm glad you like my thread, *Yellow Fever*. Thank you! 



alexander2000 said:


> beautiful! very interesting shots like the romping models and the tree-lined streets.


Thank you very much for visiting and commenting, *Alexander*! 



Rainbow Boy said:


> Would love to see more pics from La Juárez and La Roma neighborhoods


Very soon I will be posting some photos of the neighborhoods you want to see. *Rainbow Boy*. 



LA fierce said:


> Mexico City looks very attractive, thanks for the tour gratteciel!


I am so pleased to hear from you, dear *Friend*. Thank you! 



christos-greece said:


> We would like to see more updates, Roberto


Thanks a lot for your interest in my thread, *Christos*! 



falp6 said:


> My favourite avenue in Latin America.
> 
> Great updates Gratteciel kay:


Thank you very much, *Falp*. I'm glad you like them! 



DWest said:


> nice photo update....lovely photos.


Thanks a lot, *DWest*. You are very kind. 

*******


Mexico City - Celebración de Muertos by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma - Catrinas by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - The Grand Procession of the Catrinas 2018 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma - Alebrijes by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - The Grand Procession of the Catrinas 2018 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Historic Centre - Monumental Offering in remembrance of migrants who have lost their lives by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma - Catrinas by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - The Grand Procession of the Catrinas 2018 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Historic Centre - Monumental Offering in remembrance of migrants who have lost their lives by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr​


----------



## Gratteciel

*******


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma - Catrinas by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma - Reforma 222 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma - Reforma 222 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma - Reforma 222 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Juárez Avenue - Catrinas by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Historic Centre - Monumental Offering in remembrance of migrants who have lost their lives by francerobert2001, en Flickr​


----------



## Gratteciel

*******


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma - Catrinas by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Historic Centre - Monumental Offering in remembrance of migrants who have lost their lives by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Juárez Avenue - Catrinas by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Archbishop's Palace SHCP Art Museum - Conchita Rivera by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma - Catrinas by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Juárez Avenue - Catrinas by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Juárez Avenue - Catrinas by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr[/CENTE​


----------



## yansa

I just made a quick look into your wonderful updates, dear Roberto, and will
come back later when I have more time to enjoy your great pics. They deserve
to be looked at calmly. kay:
Now I must use the sunny hours to do some urgent ways outside.


----------



## LA fierce

I was waiting for these pictures. El Día de Muertos is a celebration that the entire world wants to adopt. I send you a huge hug my lovely friend!


----------



## MMJ1405

Nice shots man! It's always great to see your perspective of the city and how the parade keeps getting bigger and more grandiose every year:yes:


----------



## Why-Why

Great set, Roberto. My absolute favourite is also the one Silvia calls the "colour explosion" above. An amazing image!


----------



## BARLACH

LA fierce said:


> I was waiting for these pictures. El Día de Muertos is a celebration that the entire world wants to adopt. I send you a huge hug my lovely friend!


Me too , excellent images as always.


----------



## christos-greece

Really great, very nice updates once again from Mexico city, Roberto :applause:


----------



## Gratteciel

LA fierce said:


> I was waiting for these pictures. El Día de Muertos is a celebration that the entire world wants to adopt. I send you a huge hug my lovely friend!


Thank you so much, dear *Friend*. I also send you many hugs! 



Leongname said:


> :applause: delightful images of this colourful carnival Robert! James Bond would be happy to visit Mexico city again :lol:
> 
> Kill Bill? reminded me young Uma Thurman


Thank you, *Leon*! It is thanks to him and his film that there is now a beautiful Day of the Dead parade. 



yansa said:


> What an exquisite pleasure to look at your updates, dear Roberto!
> Mexico's Day of the Dead is by far my favourite way how this holiday can be celebrated.
> All the lovely Catrinas! kay:
> Also loved the lady with the beautiful tattoos in 3497/8 and the nice ladies
> in folkloristic costumes there at No. 9!
> 3498/5 could be titled "Of Men and Monsters" , lovely pic! No. 11 not only
> shows nice Day of the Dead figures, but also what wonderful hair the Mexican ladies have.
> The painting by Conchita Rivera again shows your excellent taste in art, dear friend.
> 
> And here are my absolute favourites, the colour explosion, the Catrina (love
> the colour of this pic), and the like a wolf howling dog.
> 
> Roberto, my door is already decorated for Halloween, and I've bought a mask
> in Mexican style - not expensive, but very nice :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mexico City and your pics are very inspiring, Roberto! :cheers:


Thank you very much for your warm words, dear *Silvia*! 
Thank you also for showing us the decoration of your door; It is good that you have leaned for a Mexican mask.
I send you a big hug. :hug:



MMJ1405 said:


> Nice shots man! It's always great to see your perspective of the city and how the parade keeps getting bigger and more grandiose every year:yes:


Thank you for your kind words, my* Friend*! I really appreciate it. 



Why-Why said:


> Great set, Roberto. My absolute favourite is also the one Silvia calls the "colour explosion" above. An amazing image!


Thank you *Nick*! I'm glad you like it. 



BARLACH said:


> Me too , excellent images as always.


Thank you, *BARLACH*! You are very kind. 



christos-greece said:


> Really great, very nice updates once again from Mexico city, Roberto :applause:


Thank you so much, *Christos*! Your support is very motivating. 

*******


Mexico City - El Ángel by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Reforma 222 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma - Bunny Woman - Montserrat Martínez by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Condesa District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Casa Lamm Cultural Center - Virginia Chévez by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Condesa District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


México City - Paseo de la Reforma - Bunny Woman - Montserrat Martínez by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Condesa District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## Gratteciel

*******


Mexico City - Plaza del Servicio a la Patria by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Museo de Arte Popular by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Roma District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Casa Lamm Cultural Center - Virginia Chévez by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Condesa District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Roma District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Condesa District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Roma District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Roma District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Casa Lamm Cultural Center - Jorge Marín by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Condesa District - Mexico Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Condesa District - Mexico Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Casa Lamm Cultural Center - Virginia Chévez by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Roma District - Casa Lamm Cultural Center - Jorge Marín by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## LA fierce

Very pleasant public places! 
I like the architectural design on some of those old houses. I believe that’s the Roma or Condesa neighborhood if I’m correct.


----------



## Rainbow Boy

Love it, thanks for those Roma shots, you have a great eye for photography!


----------



## openlyJane

I really like those Virginia Chevez art-works. Just what I like!


----------



## Yellow Fever

Great photos of a very energetic and vibrant city.


----------



## yansa

Another vibrant update, dear friend, and the deep red of this dress reminds
me of the colours of paradise birds. kay:



Gratteciel said:


> Mexico City - Condesa District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


The following two pics for me stand in perfect harmony together:



Gratteciel said:


> Mexico City - Roma District by francerobert2001, en Flickr
> 
> 
> Mexico City - Casa Lamm Cultural Center - Virginia Chévez by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Lovely portrait of the girl sitting above the yellow flowers!
So many great dog pics. 
Thank you for your hug, dear Roberto - I send you one too! :hug:


----------



## Why-Why

I'm particularly struck by the animals in this fine set, Roberto. The dogs are just like little children desperate for attention, but the cat eyes the human world with appropriate disdain: "What fools these mortals be!"


----------



## capricorn2000

beautiful, beautiful photos my dear friend, love all those catrinas and the the other displays as well,
and those parks and the Paseo are always green and vibrant in colors and full of people.


----------



## Leongname

beautiful update, us usually, Robert!
lovely shot: https://farm5.staticflickr.com/4816/44793929695_ab6b655d76_b.jpg

those military drummers look gorgeous kay:

I love this art, the installation perfectly depicted a falling beam of light on the things of domestic production.

nice update :applause:


----------



## christos-greece

Really wonderful, very nice updates; well done :applause:


----------



## Romashka01

"That cat won't stop staring at me..." 

















why he is naked?  

Among my favorites:
A moment of happiness and pink facade


Excellent update! Bravo Robero!


----------



## Gratteciel

*******

Now, the yellow flowers of the Celebration of Day of the Dead have given their space to the red and dazzling Nochebuenas 
(Christmas flowers).


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Antara by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Antara by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Antara by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Antara by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Telcel Theatre by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Polanco District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Antara by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Polanco District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Museo de Arte Popular - Alebrijes by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Polanco District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Alameda Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## Why-Why

So many beautiful and creative ways to adorn the streetscape!


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates, Roberto :cheers:


----------



## yansa

So now I know that you in Mexico say Nochebuenas to what we call "Weihnachtsstern", dear Roberto. Lovely Christmas decoration in Mexico City! kay:

The Telcel Theatre - did they show "Les Miserables" by V. Hugo?
This was one of the favourites of the painter Vincent van Gogh. 

My favourites this time are the lovely pic with that cute phantasy bird,
and the shot of that wonderful shaped trees! :applause:
Thank you, dear friend! 



Gratteciel said:


> Mexico City - Museo de Arte Popular - Alebrijes by francerobert2001, en Flickr
> 
> 
> Mexico City - Polanco District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## weirdo

I really love your photos. It's always good to see the lively street scenes of the city.


----------



## Romashka01

Always great and interesting update!! :applause:



Leongname said:


> lovely update, Robert!
> the avenue Paseo de la Reforma looks quite empty


I guess, Paseo de la Reforma closed street to automobile traffic on Sundays. The same in Lviv (car-free Sunday on Freedom Avenue)


----------



## capricorn2000

nice photo update my dear friend, like the Paseo, Polanco, Zona Roma and Alameda shots.


----------



## MMJ1405

I really love how dynamic and lively CDMX is! And i guess it makes sense this invasion of nochebuenas or poinsettias because this flower is actually native to México


----------



## Gratteciel

LA fierce said:


> The city looks great, and beautiful shady streets.


Thank you, dear *Friend*. I send you a big hug! 



Why-Why said:


> So many beautiful and creative ways to adorn the streetscape!


Thanks a lot *Nick*. I really like the Christmas atmosphere in the city. 



Leongname said:


> lovely update, Robert!
> the avenue Paseo de la Reforma *looks quite empty*


Thank you so much, *Leon*! 
This is due to the closure of the avenue to motorists. Also, the morning was a bit cold.



christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates, Roberto :cheers:


Thank you, *Christos*! I'm glad you like them, my friend. 



yansa said:


> So now I know that you in Mexico say Nochebuenas to what we call "Weihnachtsstern", dear Roberto. Lovely Christmas decoration in Mexico City! kay:
> 
> *The Telcel Theatre - did they show "Les Miserables" by V. Hugo?*
> This was one of the favourites of the painter Vincent van Gogh.
> 
> My favourites this time are the lovely pic with that cute phantasy bird,
> and the shot of that wonderful shaped trees! :applause:
> Thank you, dear friend!


Yes, dear *Silvia*. The Telcel Theater currently presents the revival of the musical Les Misérables. 
Thank you very much for your kind words, my friend. 



openlyJane said:


> Beautiful, as ever - with that special Mexican artistic flair and skill with flowers, and love of colour.


Thank you very much for your nice comment, dear *Jane*! 



weirdo said:


> I really love your photos. It's always good to see the lively street scenes of the city.


I really appreciate your nice words, *Weirdo*! 



Romashka01 said:


> Always great and interesting update!! :applause:
> 
> *I guess, Paseo de la Reforma closed street to automobile traffic on Sundays.* The same in Lviv (car-free Sunday on Freedom Avenue)


Thank you very much, dear *Roman*! 
You are totally right, my friend.



capricorn2000 said:


> nice photo update my dear friend, like the Paseo, Polanco, Zona Roma and Alameda shots.


Thanks a lot, dear *Friend*. I'm glad you like these pictures. 



MMJ1405 said:


> I really love how dynamic and lively CDMX is! And i guess it makes sense this invasion of nochebuenas or poinsettias because this flower is actually native to México


You're right, my *Friend*. 
The Nochebuena is a beautiful seasonal flower. Its intense red color combines perfectly with Christmas.

*******


Mexico City by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Historic Centre by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chinatown by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Barrio Alameda - Shops and Restaurants by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - National Museum of Art MUNAL - Carlos Mérida by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Franz Mayer Museum Café by francerobert2001, en Flickr

The Popocatepetl volcano behaving very badly


Mexico City - Popocatepetl Volcano by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Virreyes Tower by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Historic Centre by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - National Museum of Art MUNAL - Carlos Mérida by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Condesa District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Banamex Cultural Palace - Palace of Iturbide - America, land of riders, from the Charro to the Gaucho by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Historic Centre by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Historic Centre by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Amazing shot! :applause: Great set, as always! kay:



Gratteciel said:


> The Popocatepetl volcano behaving very badly
> 
> 
> Mexico City - Popocatepetl Volcano by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## Christi69

Dear Roberto,
For us in "old Europe", il always seems strange to see Christmas preparations in the midst of bright sunny days! As usual, you capture the mood of the city, between dogs playing, people running or strolling, far and close, all mixed with often thought-provoking art.
Thanks!


----------



## LA fierce

Beautiful Christmas decorations, I believe the Christmas season in Mexico is more enjoyable, pure, genuine and one feels a sense of celebration. Here in the states the season has lost its true meaning by uncontrollable consumption.
Thanks for your hard work my dearest friend!


----------



## Why-Why

The shot of misbehaving Popocatepetl is wonderful, but then so is the one of all those workers on the scaffolding against a blue sky. Great stuff, Roberto!


----------



## Yellow Fever

Very nice Christmas displays in the city and I love this classic.


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates once again Roberto; well done :cheers:


----------



## yansa

Such nice pics of Chinatown, the workers, the dog, the wonderful red paravent
in the Palace of Iturbide, dear Roberto! :applause:
And here are my favourites: Phantastic pic of badly behaving Popocatepetl
with airplane...


Gratteciel said:


> The Popocatepetl volcano behaving very badly
> 
> 
> Mexico City - Popocatepetl Volcano by francerobert2001, en Flickr


... and one more demonstration of the great Mexican talent to decorate!



Gratteciel said:


> Mexico City - Historic Centre by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## madonnagirl

very colorful! like that smoking mountain, the vintage car and the pots of poinssetia?


----------



## openlyJane

Fabulous volcano picture. The presence of an active volcano must, in many subtle ways, affect the psyche of the population in its shadow.


----------



## capricorn2000

beautiful! I can't help but notice this very popular red christmas flowers (nochebuenas) which is called poinsettia 
and I just learned that this species is indigenous to Mexico.
It derives its common English name from Joel Roberts Poinsett, the first United States Minister to Mexico, 
who introduced the plant to the US in 1825. (source:wekipedia)

lovely shots as always my friend and and I know you're having great fun.


----------



## Gratteciel

Skopje/Скопје;154818750 said:


> Amazing shot! :applause: Great set, as always! kay:


Thank you so much, *George*. I really appreciate it. 



Christi69 said:


> Dear Roberto,
> For us in "old Europe", il always seems strange to see Christmas preparations in the midst of bright sunny days! As usual, you capture the mood of the city, between dogs playing, people running or strolling, far and close, all mixed with often thought-provoking art.
> Thanks!


Thank you very much for your kind words, dear *Christi*! 



LA fierce said:


> Beautiful Christmas decorations, I believe the Christmas season in Mexico is more enjoyable, pure, genuine and one feels a sense of celebration. Here in the states the season has lost its true meaning by uncontrollable consumption.
> Thanks for your hard work my dearest friend!


I am the one who appreciates your visits and always kind comments, dear *Friend*! 



Why-Why said:


> The shot of misbehaving Popocatepetl is wonderful, but then so is the one of all those workers on the scaffolding against a blue sky. Great stuff, Roberto!


Thank you very much, *Nick*! 
The workers on the scaffolding seemed like an interesting shot to me.



Yellow Fever said:


> Very nice Christmas displays in the city and I love this classic.


Thanks a lot, *Yellow Fever*. 
That classic car was really beautiful.



christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates once again Roberto; well done :cheers:


Thank you so much, *Christos*. You are very kind, my friend. 



yansa said:


> Such nice pics of Chinatown, the workers, the dog, the wonderful red paravent
> in the Palace of Iturbide, dear Roberto! :applause:
> And here are my favourites: Phantastic pic of badly behaving Popocatepetl
> with airplane...
> 
> ... and one more demonstration of the great Mexican talent to decorate!


I really like to read your always friendly comments, dear *Silvia*. Thank you! 
I send you a big hug. :hug:



madonnagirl said:


> very colorful! like that smoking mountain, the vintage car and the pots of poinssetia?


I'm glad you like my photos, *Madonnagirl*. Thank you very much! 



openlyJane said:


> Fabulous volcano picture. The presence of an active volcano must, in many subtle ways, affect the psyche of the population in its shadow.


Thank you very much, dear *Jane*! 
This volcano has been restless for a long time and we have become accustomed to it, a little.
However, it is a worrisome situation, no doubt.



capricorn2000 said:


> beautiful! I can't help but notice this very popular red christmas flowers (nochebuenas) which is called poinsettia
> and I just learned that this species is indigenous to Mexico.
> It derives its common English name from Joel Roberts Poinsett, the first United States Minister to Mexico,
> who introduced the plant to the US in 1825. (source:wekipedia)
> 
> lovely shots as always my friend and and I know you're having great fun.


Thank you for your nice comment, dear *Friend*! 
You are right about the origin of the Poinsettia. Now this beautiful flower has become a Christmas symbol in many countries.

*******


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec Zoo by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec Zoo by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec Zoo by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Mississippi Street by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec Aviary by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Modern Art Museum - Pedro Coronel by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec Aviary by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec Aviary by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec Aviary by francerobert2001, en Flickr

*****


Mexico City - Christmas Time by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Christmas Time by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Christmas Time by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Christmas Time by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Christmas Time by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Christmas Time by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Christmas Time by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Christmas Time by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Christmas Time by francerobert2001, en Flickr​


----------



## Salazar Rick

I am totally impressed !!! ... 2 weeks ago i was in Zocalo at 9:00 of the night... views are amazing without anything about christmas time... just i walked around watching the great buldings and the lights... i was in Madero pedestrian street too and the city at night looks really amazing ... Now watching your images i am totally fascinated with christmas lights.

Thanks dear friend for this beautiful photo gallerie about Mexico City :cheers:


----------



## Eduarqui

Well, I am coming back to see your updates since october, and feeling delighted with so many pages with artistic and emotional registers of life there, since the museums and parks till Celebración de Muertos and Christmas Time, but cannot forget the dogs and the sleeping lion 

Atmosphere of joy about life where you live is a refreshing feeling for me


----------



## yansa

Really impressing and elegantly Christmas illumination, dear Roberto!
Loved the pic with the Christmas tree and the moon! kay:
Lovely impressions from Aviary and Zoo!
And here are my three big favourites.
Thank you so much, dear friend! :hug:



Gratteciel said:


> Mexico City - Chapultepec Zoo by francerobert2001, en Flickr
> 
> 
> Mexico City - Chapultepec Zoo by francerobert2001, en Flickr
> 
> 
> Mexico City - Modern Art Museum - Pedro Coronel by francerobert2001, en ​


----------



## Yellow Fever

Very nice pics of Christmas displays on the buildings.


----------



## christos-greece

Wonderful, very nice updates Roberto; well done :cheers:


----------



## Why-Why

Fantastic video, Roberto! I especially love the cloud effects, and the speeded-up footage very reminiscent of one of my favourite films, _Koyaanisqatsi_. What a city you live in!


----------



## Gratteciel

*George - LA fierce - Yellow Fever - Christos - Silvia - Igor - Roballan - Christi and Nick*

Thank you very much for taking the time to watch the video and for your kind comments. :grouphug:


*******


Mexico City - Archbishop's Palace SHCP Art Museum - Jorge Luna by francerobert2001, en Flickr

A haven of peace within the, sometimes, bustling Chapultepec Park.


Mexico City - Chapultepec Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr

The current President of Mexico decided not to live in the Presidential House "Los Pinos", which will become a new cultural 
center and museum.
These photos: the Causeway of Presidents


Mexico City - Los Pinos - The Former Presidential House. by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Los Pinos - The Former Presidential House. by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Archbishop's Palace SHCP Art Museum - Jackie Jones by francerobert2001, en Flickr

Can you find the jealous twin in this picture?


Mexico City - Historic Centre by francerobert2001, en Flickr

For more than 40 years, every weekend the "Jardín del Arte" receives hundreds of artists (painters, sculptors, photographers, 
among others) who exhibit their works for the delight of locals and tourists who want buy or simply admire Mexican art.
This Garden is one step away from Paseo de la Reforma. There are two other Art Gardens (San Jacinto and El Carmen), south 
of the city. 

Jardín del Arte de Sullivan


Mexico City - Jardín del Arte by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Jardín del Arte by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Archbishop's Palace SHCP Art Museum - Javier Marín by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Archbishop's Palace SHCP Art Museum - Miguel Carrillo by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Republic Square by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Archbishop's Palace SHCP Art Museum - Aldo Chaparro by francerobert2001, en Flickr

Tabacalera Garden is located in front of the National Museum of San Carlos.


Mexico City - Tabacalera Garden by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Tabacalera Garden by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - National Museum of San Carlos and Tabacalera Garden by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - National Museum of San Carlos by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - National Museum of San Carlos by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Archbishop's Palace SHCP Art Museum - Jackie Jones by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - The Pink Zone by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## yansa

You are lucky to live in such a beautiful city full of green places and art, dear Roberto! :applause:

I love the strong colours and nice surface structures in the art by Jackie Jones,
of course the pic with the cute little dog :hug:, I probably would spend many
hours, if not weeks , in the Jardin del Arte, and I have three favourites
with my favourite colour green 



Gratteciel said:


> Mexico City - Archbishop's Palace SHCP Art Museum - Jorge Luna by francerobert2001, en Flickr
> 
> Tabacalera Garden is located in front of the National Museum of San Carlos.
> 
> 
> Mexico City - Tabacalera Garden by francerobert2001, en Flickr
> 
> 
> Mexico City - National Museum of San Carlos by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## capricorn2000

beautiful shots specially the art and the park my dear Roberto, 
and the video about the city is equally beautiful....have a good day my friend.


----------



## christos-greece

As always great, very nice updates, Roberto :cheers:


----------



## Christi69

Dear Roberto, I found the twin, lost between its owners' feet!
Beautiful pictures as usual


----------



## yansa

Dear Roberto,
I write in your thread instead of my own, because my own thread doesn't work any more. 
Most of the time the system doesn't let me log in.
When the log in succeeds, the system often doesn't take my postings.
In my own thread some of my own and other postings (the newest one
from Jane, for instance), vanish - I cannot see them any more.
Some of the vanished postings can be seen again the next day...


Shortly - it's a whole CHAOS!
Dear Roberto, and my other friends here, please help me!
I can't contact the technical support myself, because, as I said, most of
the time I can't log in, and many of my postings and messages either
can't be posted or vanish later on.


I have changed nothing about my computer, it's all the same as before this
chaos.
So I don't think my PC is the cause for the problems.
For me it seems, the system (or a person) tries to put me out of here.
Or are there more members here who have the same severe problems with
the forum?
So please try to help me. I thank you !!


----------



## Yellow Fever

^^ Is it ok now or still the same? I know there is a come and go technical problem lately in our forum.


----------



## Gratteciel

Dear Silvia,
As Yellow Fever says, the forum has been suffering some technical problems. Other users also have certain problems to enter the forum.


----------



## yansa

Yellow Fever said:


> ^^ Is it ok now or still the same? I know there is a come and go technical problem lately in our forum.


It's better now, but still not completely okay, Hung.
I could log in this morning, that's positive. 
But before logging in, in my own thread I could only see the postings until
the one you wrote ("Love those old grand buildings"), and not the 

newer ones that were written later.
After logging in I could see them, so it still is a little mysterious. 



Gratteciel said:


> Dear Silvia,
> As Yellow Fever says, the forum has been suffering some technical problems. Other users also have certain problems to enter the forum.


 Thank you, dear Roberto!
It seems that my forum problems were bigger that the others had have.
I would have been happy if the only problem was not to be able to log in
_for one time._ 

So I at least will wait one or two more days before trying to post and 

comment here again.


I thank you all for caring, communicating and helping!


----------



## Yellow Fever

The system running this site is ancient and out of date and thats the main reason of the problem but to replace it with the newer system would cost lot of money and time consuming.


----------



## yansa

Yellow Fever said:


> The system running this site is ancient and out of date and thats the main reason of the problem but to replace it with the newer system would cost lot of money and time consuming.


I see... Nevertheless I hope the current problems can be solved again, and
we will have our SSC for many, many more years. For me this special place
in SSC, our Urban Showcase, is (was?) very important - I found so many friends
here and communication is friendly and respectful.
All the millions of pictures people from all over the world posted here - it's such
a gem, and it would be deeply sad if one day it would come to an end.


----------



## Why-Why

Beautiful set, Roberto. There are so many fine artists to discover in Mexico City galleries and streets! It took me a little while, but I did spot the jealous twin 😊


----------



## yansa

Now I also could spot the jealous twin, Roberto! 
And the other one is in heaven... - he couldn't look luckier!


----------



## Gratteciel

yansa said:


> You are lucky to live in such a beautiful city full of green places and art, dear Roberto! :applause:
> 
> I love the strong colours and nice surface structures in the art by Jackie Jones,
> of course the pic with the cute little dog :hug:, I probably would spend many
> hours, if not weeks , in the Jardin del Arte, and I have three favourites
> with my favourite colour green





yansa said:


> Now I also could spot the jealous twin, Roberto!
> And the other one is in heaven... - he couldn't look luckier!


Thank you, dear *Silvia*. You really are a very kind person. 



capricorn2000 said:


> beautiful shots specially the art and the park my dear Roberto,
> and the video about the city is equally beautiful....have a good day my friend.


Thank you for your nice comment, dear *Friend*! 



christos-greece said:


> As always great, very nice updates, Roberto :cheers:


Thank you, *Christos*. I really appreciate it! 



Christi69 said:


> Dear Roberto, I found the twin, lost between its owners' feet!
> Beautiful pictures as usual


Thanks a lot, dear* Christi*! I'm glad you like them. 



Why-Why said:


> Beautiful set, Roberto. There are so many fine artists to discover in Mexico City galleries and streets! It took me a little while, but I did spot the jealous twin 😊


Thank you so much, *Nick* for your kind words! 

*******

This monument is a replica. The original one was completely destroyed in the 2017 earthquake.


Mexico City - Mother's Monument by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Mother's Monument by francerobert2001, en Flickr

The National Museum of San Carlos


Mexico City - National Museum of San Carlos by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - National Museum of San Carlos by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Archbishop's Palace SHCP Art Museum - Lizardo Chijona by francerobert2001, en Flickr

Gardens of the former Presidential House


Mexico City - Los Pinos - The Former Presidential House. by francerobert2001, en Flickr

Mounted Police


Mexico City - Alameda Park - Mounted Police by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Alameda Park - Mounted Police by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Alameda Park - Mounted Police by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Alameda Park - Mounted Police by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Archbishop's Palace SHCP Art Museum by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Archbishop's Palace SHCP Art Museum - Carlos Vargas Pons by francerobert2001, en Flickr

*******​
*Bonus

Best Condesa Dog's Season Ever?

Condesa Dogs Beat Humans 26-23 in Overtime​*

Mexico City - Condesa District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Condesa District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Condesa District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Condesa District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Condesa District by francerobert2001, en Flickr​


----------



## capricorn2000

beautiful shots my friend, I never get tired looking at those green parks and the tons of art - and the warm weather as well....gracias!


----------



## Yellow Fever

Pretty rider.


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Indeed :yes:

Great, very nice new set of photos, Roberto :cheers:


----------



## yansa

I really love your bonus with the condesa dogs (and well trained boys , dear Roberto! 
Great and interesting pieces of art as always, and beautiful round yard of
the National Museum of San Carlos with columns. All that green in your city!

And this is one of my favourites! :applause:



Gratteciel said:


> Mexico City - Alameda Park - Mounted Police by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## Gratteciel

capricorn2000 said:


> beautiful shots my friend, I never get tired looking at those green parks and the tons of art - and the warm weather as well....gracias!


Thank you so much for your nice words, dear *Friend*! 



Yellow Fever said:


> Pretty rider.


Both girls are very pretty, *YF*. Thanks for visiting my thread. 



christos-greece said:


> ^^ Indeed :yes:
> 
> Great, very nice new set of photos, Roberto :cheers:


Thank you, *Christos*. You are very kind. 



yansa said:


> I really love your bonus with the condesa dogs (and well trained boys , dear Roberto!
> Great and interesting pieces of art as always, and beautiful round yard of
> the National Museum of San Carlos with columns. All that green in your city!
> 
> And this is one of my favourites! :applause:


Thank you, dear *Silvia*. I really appreciate your always nice comments. 

*******

*The teachers union of my university decided to go on strike. I hope it won't last long. hno:*



Mexico City - Chapultepec Castle by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Archbishop's Palace SHCP Art Museum - Jackie Jones by francerobert2001, en Flickr


******​*

Mexico City - Chapultepec Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Elders Garden - Korean Pagoda by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Elders Garden - Korean Pagoda by francerobert2001, en Flickr​

Mexico City - Chapultepec Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Condesa District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Museum of Modern Art - Balthus by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Museum of Modern Art - Lucía Maya by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Museum of Modern Art - Gilberto Aceves Navarro by francerobert2001, en Flickr​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Strange ducks on the few last photos.


----------



## Leongname

nice updates Robert!
a beautiful view :applause:


----------



## Dr.Luay

What an amazing and livable city. Thanks for sharing :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates, Roberto; well done :cheers:


----------



## yansa

Love the swimming dogs, dear Roberto! kay:
Wonderful carved vegetables, by the way...
From so many fabulous shots I pick out a few favourites:
I love tree shadows, and here you caught an especially beautiful one! :applause:



Gratteciel said:


> Mexico City - Natural History Museum by francerobert2001, en Flickr


What a wonderful terrace!



Gratteciel said:


> Mexico City - Chapultepec Castle by francerobert2001, en Flickr


And a funny picnic group! 



Gratteciel said:


> Mexico City - Archbishop's Palace SHCP Art Museum - Ulises Licea by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Thank you for your wonderful pics, dear Roberto!


----------



## Gratteciel

Christi69 said:


> I love the collection of playing dogs (having one myself who loves to swim and even dive to retrieve balls or stones!). Thanks!


Thanks a lot, dear *Christi*. You are very kind! 



skymantle said:


> My dog loves playing ball too. Amazing shots Gratteciel! Your snaps are brilliant and *Mexico City is number one of the cities I want to visit in the Americas*. :cheers:


You will be very welcome, that's for sure *Skymantle*! 
Thank you for your nice comments.



Skopje/Скопје;156981486 said:


> Strange ducks on the few last photos.


I think there were more dogs than ducks in the lake, *George*. 



Leongname said:


> nice updates Robert!
> a beautiful view :applause:


Thank you very much, *Leon*. 
From Chapultepec Castle there are phenomenal views of the city.



Dr.Luay said:


> What an amazing and livable city. Thanks for sharing :cheers:


Thank *you* for visiting my thread and for your nice words, *Dr.Luay*! 



christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates, Roberto; well done :cheers:


Thank you for your support and nice comments, *Christos*. 



yansa said:


> Love the swimming dogs, dear Roberto! kay:
> Wonderful carved vegetables, by the way...
> From so many fabulous shots I pick out a few favourites:
> I love tree shadows, and here you caught an especially beautiful one! :applause:
> 
> What a wonderful terrace!
> 
> And a funny picnic group!
> 
> Thank you for your wonderful pics, dear Roberto!


Thank you very much, dear *Silvia*! I really appreciate it! 

*******


Mexico City - Chapultepec Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Soumaya Museum - Henri Lebasque by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - La Templanza Fountain - Reflection by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Museum of Modern Art - Francisco Corzas by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Library of Mexico by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Condesa District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - National Autonomous University of Mexico - Central Library by francerobert2001, en Flickr

*Veni, vidi, vici *


Mexico City - Chapultepec Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## skymantle

Wow I really like the University library...unique and original, like nothing I've seen before. Great snaps as always Gratteciel. :cheers:


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

^^

I totally agree, amazing building!


----------



## Why-Why

Absolutely fantastic set, Roberto! The butterflies, the reflection in the fountain, the fishing egret sequence ... but I will single this one out as a quiet masterpiece and my absolute favourite:


----------



## yansa

Really hard to pick out special favourites this time, dear Roberto - that are all masterpieces! :applause:
Phantastic library, and the little "Veni,vidi,vici-story" is lovely and superb photography
at the same time! 


Gratteciel said:


> Mexico City - La Templanza Fountain - Reflection by francerobert2001, en Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Mexico City - Chapultepec Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## paul62

:applause::applause::applause:Stunning subjects and photography.


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates as usuall, Roberto  :cheers:


----------



## roballan

Stunning shots! Always a real pleasure to visit this thread.

Those last photos, with the herons over the bright colorful boats, are just masterpieces!


----------



## Romashka01

I was a teen or kid when I first saw the photo of this building in an encyclopedia  

Lovely update,Roberto! :applause:


----------



## openlyJane

Beautiful, as ever.....

Love the coloured domes of the Natural History Museum.


----------



## Gratteciel

skymantle said:


> Wow I really like the University library...unique and original, like nothing I've seen before. Great snaps as always Gratteciel. :cheers:


Thank you so much, *Skymantle*! 
Indeed, the UNAM Central Library is an incredible building, its facade is a visual masterpiece of mosaic art.



Skopje/Скопје;157113578 said:


> ^^
> 
> I totally agree, amazing building!


Thank you, *George*! 
The facade is made with a variety of types of local stone, each chosen for its natural color.



Why-Why said:


> Absolutely fantastic set, Roberto! The butterflies, the reflection in the fountain, the fishing egret sequence ... but I will single this one out as a quiet masterpiece and my absolute favourite:


Thank you very much *Nick* for your very kind comments! 



yansa said:


> Really hard to pick out special favourites this time, dear Roberto - that are all masterpieces! :applause:
> Phantastic library, and the little "Veni,vidi,vici-story" is lovely and superb photography
> at the same time!


Thank you, dear *Silvia*! I'm glad you like my pictures. I send you a big hug! 



paul62 said:


> :applause::applause::applause:Stunning subjects and photography.


Thank you for your nice words, *Paul*. I really appreciate it! 



christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates as usuall, Roberto  :cheers:


Thanks a lot, *Christos*. You are very kind, my friend! 



roballan said:


> Stunning shots! Always a real pleasure to visit this thread.
> 
> Those last photos, with the herons over the bright colorful boats, are just masterpieces!


Thank you, dear *Roballan*. 
Herons are very beautiful and elegant birds. 



Romashka01 said:


> I was a teen or kid when I first saw the photo of this building in an encyclopedia
> 
> Lovely update,Roberto! :applause:


Thanks a lot, dear *Roman*! 
This library has become the most iconic building from the National University.



openlyJane said:


> Beautiful, as ever.....
> 
> Love the coloured domes of the Natural History Museum.


Thank you very much, dear *Jane*! 
This museum is formed by ten colored domes, some of them have been recently renovated.
In addition, its museography is excellent and it has a very important collection.

*******

*Spring arrived early*


Mexico City - Dr. Mora Street by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Dr. Mora Street by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Dr. Mora Street - Mextrópoli 2019 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Dr. Mora Street by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Alameda Park - Mextrópoli 2019 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Alameda Park - Mextrópoli 2019 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - City Hall by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - La Templanza Fountain by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Alameda Park - Mextrópoli 2019 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Historic Centre by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Alameda Park - Mextrópoli 2019 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - City Hall by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Hidalgo Theatre - Kiss of the Spider Woman Revival by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## Gratteciel

*******


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma - Mom by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Rufino Tamayo Museum by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Dr. Mora Street by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - City Hall by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Alameda Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Alameda Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Gabriel García Márquez Square by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - El Rule Cultural Center - House of Colombia by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Palace of Fine Arts by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Palace of Fine Arts by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Alameda Park - Mextrópoli 2019 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Alameda Park - Mextrópoli 2019 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Angela Peralta Street by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## Gratteciel

*******


Mexico City - Alameda Park - Mextrópoli 2019 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Alameda Park - Mextrópoli 2019 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Independencia Street by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Archbishop's Palace SHCP Art Museum - Rodrigo de la Sierra by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - 16 de Septiembre Street by francerobert2001, en Flickr

*******

*"There is no key to happiness; the door is always open." 
*
*Mother Teresa*


Mexico City - Alameda Park - Mextrópoli 2019 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Alameda Park - Mextrópoli 2019 by francerobert2001, en Flickr

*"If you feel you have to open a particular door, open it, otherwise all your life that door will haunt your mind!" * 

*Mehmet Murat ildan*


Mexico City - Alameda Park - Mextrópoli 2019 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Alameda Park - Mextrópoli 2019 by francerobert2001, en Flickr

*"You suppose that you are the lock on the door. But you are the key that opens it." * 

*Rumi*


Mexico City - Alameda Park - Mextrópoli 2019 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Alameda Park - Mextrópoli 2019 by francerobert2001, en Flickr

*"The door on which we have been knocking all our lives will open at last."*

*C. S. Lewis*


Mexico City - Alameda Park - Mextrópoli 2019 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Alameda Park - Mextrópoli 2019 by francerobert2001, en Flickr

*"So many people enter and leave your life! Hundreds of thousands of people! You have to keep the door open so 
they can come in! But it also means you have to let them go!"* 

*Jonathan Safran Foer*


Mexico City - Alameda Park - Mextrópoli 2019 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Alameda Park - Mextrópoli 2019 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## skymantle

Great sets. Lovely to include the thoughtful quotes too. kay:


----------



## Christi69

Beauty everywhere! And such a relaxed atmosphere! Thanks


----------



## openlyJane

Agreed about the composition of contrasting materials and colours on the above shot. Fantastic!


----------



## christos-greece

Why-Why said:


> This one (nature and art in harmony) is so beautiful:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And so is the one of the butterfly.
> Two months of jacaranda blossom is a feast!


Spring everywhere is beautiful, even in Mexico city...


----------



## openlyJane

I watched a programme on BBC today about the world's 'super cities'. This week it featured Mexico City, and so I was very interested having enjoyed, very much, your images of your home city. What a _huge_ sprawling city it is......

It was interesting to see the new_ cable car _system that was installed in 2016 - to provide connection to some of the city's out-lying, poorer neighbourhoods. What an innovation! And what a lovely way to commute into the city each day.

Also the _Paseo De La Reforma_ was featured for the Sundays when it is closed to traffic to permit the city's residents to cycle and skate into the city. What a wonderful experience!

Which part of the city is that you live in, Roberto?


----------



## 009

Wow this thread is still going strong with great new pics

I see you're a mod now OP, good job


----------



## Gratteciel

Skopje/Скопје;157425358 said:


> Nice colors!
> 
> Great, as always! :applause:


Thank you, *George*! You are very kind. 



LA fierce said:


> I love your well narrated tour of the great Mexican capital city, and the city looks very attractive. Thank you my dear friend! :hug:


Thank you dear *Friend*! I'm glad you like it. 



yansa said:


> :applause: :applause: :applause:
> 
> Thank you, dear Roberto!


I am the one who thanks you for being so kind, dear *Silvia*! 



capricorn2000 said:


> lovely, lovely update, my friend, overwhelming art everywhere
> and I love springtime with *those lilac trees (?)* around everywhere.


Those lilac trees are Jacarandas. In spring they lose all their green leaves and bloom with those little lilac flowers.
Thank you for your kind words, dear *Friend*! 



skymantle said:


> ^^ I think they're jacarandas.
> 
> Indeed great shots Gratteciel, outdoors and in. *Juarez Avenue looks nice and I luv the intricate classical details of the Benito Juarez monument.* :cheers:


Thank you very much, *Skymantle*. 
Juarez Avenue is one of the busiest arteries in the city. The Juarez Monument on this avenue is also very beautiful.


Mexico City - Juárez Avenue by francerobert2001, en Flickr



LA fierce said:


> *Quite shocking story about the hawk and the pigeon*, I’m happy the pigeon could escape, pobrecito pigeon!
> Your city has it all, beautiful museums and art portraits, huge palaces, a beautiful historic center, a very diverse population and one of the most elegant streets in the world: Paseo de la Reforma. Now I understand why “chilangos” are so proud of their city.
> Thanks for your hard work my dearest friend gratteciel, *I hope the strike at your university has come to an end*.


Thank you very much dear* Friend*. 
The episode of the falcon and the pigeon was quite impressive, It is something that is not frequently seen in this city.
Unfortunately, the strike has not ended and it is now more than 50 days. I'm already desperate for this forced vacation.
I send you a big hug.



christos-greece said:


> Once more great, very nice updates, Roberto


Thank you so much, *Christos*! I really appreciate it. 



Why-Why said:


> This one (nature and art in harmony) is so beautiful:
> And so is the one of the butterfly.
> *Two months of jacaranda blossom is a feast*!


Thank you very much for your kind comment, *Nick*! 
You're right, I must not be ambitious. :lol:



Romashka01 said:


> Wow! Wow. I enjoyed the photos.. Lovely update! thank you very much Roberto!
> 
> Love that violet tree blossoms too, and "doors story" :applause:
> Loved the people ("Mom",  this and others), very beautiful!


It's good that you liked my photos, dear *Roman*! 
Your comments are always very appreciated.



marlonbasman said:


> nice shots of the city....like arts and the parks.


Thanks a lot, *Marlonbasman* for your nice words! 



BARLACH said:


> You dont have to apologize , just put some of your beutiful pictures that reflects the spirit of this megalopolis


Thank you very much, dear *BARLACH*! 
It is always a pleasure to read your nice comments.



openlyJane said:


> Agreed about the composition of contrasting materials and colours on the above shot. Fantastic!


Thank you very much, dear *Jane*! I'm glad you like it. 



christos-greece said:


> Spring everywhere is beautiful, even in Mexico city...


What did you mean by _"even in Mexico City"? _ :lol::lol::lol:
Thank you for your support, *Christos*. 



openlyJane said:


> I watched a programme on BBC today about the world's 'super cities'. This week it featured Mexico City, and so I was very interested *having enjoyed, very much, your images of your home city*. What a _huge_ sprawling city it is......
> 
> Thank you very much, dear Jane!
> 
> It was interesting to see the new_ cable car _system that was installed in 2016 - to provide connection to some of the city's out-lying, poorer neighbourhoods. What an innovation! And what a lovely way to commute into the city each day.
> 
> I have seen the cable car a couple of times, when I go to the pyramids of Teotihuacán. It seems that it solves a serious transport problem quite well. Before inaugurating it, the government painted a large part of the houses that were in its way, so that the view was pleasant.
> The new head of government of the city announced the beginning of the construction of two more routes, this year. Both in poor areas of the capital.
> 
> 
> Also the _Paseo De La Reforma_ was featured for the Sundays when it is closed to traffic to permit the city's residents to cycle and skate into the city. What a wonderful experience!
> 
> Sunday bike ride in Paseo de la Reforma is really a very pleasant experience. For people who do not have bicycles, the city government lends bicycles at no cost; you only need to leave some official ID, passport, etc.
> I go to the _Paseo _almost every Sunday, but I do not ride a bike, I just walk.
> 
> Which part of the city is that you live in, Roberto?
> 
> I live in the north - west of the city, 5 minutes from the Soumaya Museum and 15 or 20 minutes from Paseo de la Reforma, if there is no heavy vehicular traffic.



Thank you very much for your interest about my city, dear *Jane*! 



009 said:


> Wow this thread is still going strong with great new pics
> 
> I see you're a mod now OP, good job


A pleasant surprise to hear from you, *009*! 
It's been a long time since you visited my thread.
I send you a hug.

*******


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Zócalo - Spring Festival 2019 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Soumaya Museum by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Antara by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Antara by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Lincoln Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Ejército Nacional Avenue by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Zócalo - Spring Festival 2019 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Soumaya Museum - Giorgio de Chirico by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Antara by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Alameda Park and The Palace of Fine Arts by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Antara by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Zócalo - Spring Festival 2019 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## Gratteciel

*******


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Palace of Fine Arts by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Antara by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Zócalo - Spring Festival 2019 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Lincoln Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Soumaya Museum - Jean - Auguste - Dominique Ingres by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Soumaya Museum by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Polanco District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Antara by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Juárez Avenue by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Antara by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Mother's Monument by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Antara by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Insurgentes Avenue by francerobert2001, en Flickr

*Which of these two is the imposter?*


Mexico City - Antara by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## Gratteciel

*******


Mexico City - Polanco District - F.C. de Cuernavaca Avenue by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Soumaya Museum - Paul - Louis Delance by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - President Masaryk Avenue by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Lincoln Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Soumaya Museum by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Werewolf by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Antara by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Zócalo - Spring Festival 2019 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Antara by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Antara by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## Christi69

Congratulations dear Roberto on being "promoted" to moderator. And thank for the new bright and full of life pictures. What was the boy with a wolf skin doing?


----------



## openlyJane

Some great images. The new cable car routes sound like great innovations. A good solution to transportation and connectivity issues.


----------



## christos-greece

Wonderful, very nice updates, Roberto; well done :cheers:


----------



## Why-Why

Great set, Roberto! No other city can match Mexico city for its street art, and you are its finest recorder. Those chunky bespectacled sculptures made me laugh out loud ... at first I thought they were cats, but I concluded they were chihuahuas on steroids. And that Spring Festival canopy is just gorgeous.


----------



## skymantle

Spring has sprung in Mexico City and looking lovely. The sculptures are great, but I really luv the canopies.


----------



## skylark

wow! beautiful and colorful shots....


----------



## capricorn2000

beautiful, beautiful sights to see my friend, and I love that current CATS(?) exhibits.
have a nice spring day,my friend Roberto.


----------



## yansa

Magnificent updates, dear Roberto! :applause:
Love the kiss by Ingres (the spectator can nearly feel the touch), the cute squirrels,
the colourful *bulldogs* (?) with glasses , and I have so many favourites!


There must be almost hypnotic and psychedelic impressions when walking
this coloured passage under the violet Jacarandas!



Gratteciel said:


> Mexico City - Ejército Nacional Avenue by francerobert2001, en Flickr





An incredible beautiful spot in the city, awesome!



Gratteciel said:


> *******
> 
> 
> Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Love it! The colours must have a strong impression on the mind of people
> who can enjoy them for a longer period of time.  Beautiful shot too with the shadows.
> 
> 
> 
> Gratteciel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mexico City - Zócalo - Spring Festival 2019 by francerobert2001, en Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For me this is a young *Shaman.*
> The Shamans in trance merged with the power of different animals, sometimes
> for a period of time they _became_ the animal...
> 
> 
> 
> Gratteciel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mexico City - Werewolf by francerobert2001, en Flickr
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you for your wonderful work, dear friend!
Click to expand...


----------



## LA fierce

There’s so much entertainment of any kind throughout this city. Lovely Polanco area images.


----------



## yansa

The colourful dogs - maybe no bulldogs, but *mops*, Roberto?


----------



## Gratteciel

yansa said:


> The colourful dogs - maybe no bulldogs, but *mops*, Roberto?


But the *mops* do not have their ears raised.
I think it's a *french bulldog* like the one in this guy's arms. I'm not sure. :lol:

I send you a big hug, dear *Silvia*.


Mexico City - Antara by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## yansa

Gratteciel said:


> But the *mops* do not have their ears raised.
> I think it's a *french bulldog* like the one in this guy's arms. I'm not sure. :lol:
> 
> I send you a big hug, dear *Silvia*.
> 
> 
> Mexico City - Antara by francerobert2001, en Flickr



That's it! A French Bulldog - so cute. 
Thank you, dear Roberto! :hug:


----------



## LA fierce

Excelente update dear friend gratteciel, keep up the high quality work! kay:


----------



## Romashka01

Amazing sets! :applause: I really enjoyed. Thank you very much, Roberto!!


----------



## yansa

Wonderful impressions, as always, dear Roberto! :hug:


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates, Roberto and well done :cheers:


----------



## Eduarqui

Glad to come back and see all your updates since january: Mexico City stays a World Center for Public Art and very good taste about planning public spaces  It's a gift to be here today and see the Festival of Flowers, a feast for our souls :cheers:

Enjoyed very much some angles for your photographs,for sure, and hope to stay around and see more


----------



## Gratteciel

Why-Why said:


> This is a great shot, Roberto! In fact, the whole opening sequence of this first set is fantastic:
> 
> I also love the night heron and the one you call "Mexico City" in the second set.


Thank you very much, *Nick*!
I'm glad you like them. 



DWest said:


> beautiful and lovely festival of flowers.


Thanks a lot, *DWest*! Indeed, it is a beautiful festival! 



Romashka01 said:


> Amazing sets! :applause: I really enjoyed. Thank you very much, Roberto!!


Thank YOU, dear* Roman* for your nice comments! 



yansa said:


> Wonderful impressions, as always, dear Roberto! :hug:


Thank you very much, *dear Silvia*! You are very kind. 



christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates, Roberto and well done :cheers:


Thank you so much, *Christos*! I really appreciate it. 



Eduarqui said:


> Glad to come back and see all your updates since january: Mexico City stays a World Center for Public Art and very good taste about planning public spaces  It's a gift to be here today and see the Festival of Flowers, a feast for our souls :cheers:
> 
> Enjoyed very much some angles for your photographs,for sure, and hope to stay around and see more


First of all, what a joy you are back in the forums, *dear Eduardo*. 
I hope to enjoy many photos of the wonderful Rio de Janeiro.
Thank you very much for taking the time to see so many photos in my thread.
I send you a big hug!

*
Thank you all for the views, the likes and the comments!*

*******


Mexico City - Las Ninfas Fountain by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Archbishop's Palace SHCP Art Museum - Luis Alberto Díaz Gordoa by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Alameda Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec Park 2nd Section by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - José Luis Cuevas Museum - Magda Torres Gurza by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec 2nd Section by francerobert2001, en Flickr

Refreshing


Mexico City - Alameda Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - José Luis Cuevas Museum by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Condesa District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - José Luis Cuevas Museum - Gabriela Abud by francerobert2001, en Flickr

Bonus

Inspiration and creativity


Mexico City - Condesa District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Condesa District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Condesa District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Condesa District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Condesa District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## yansa

One of my favourites in this set, dear Roberto! :applause:
Lovely bonus pics! 




Gratteciel said:


> Mexico City - José Luis Cuevas Museum - Magda Torres Gurza by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates, Roberto :cheers:


----------



## Gratteciel

yansa said:


> One of my favourites in this set, dear Roberto! :applause:
> Lovely bonus pics!


Thank you very much for your nice words, *dear Silvia*! 



christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates, Roberto :cheers:


Thank you so much, *Christos*. You are very kind. 

*******


Mexico City - La Templanza Fountain by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Polanco District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Los Pinos - The Former Presidential House. by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Alameda Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - José Luis Cuevas Museum - Eugenia Pérez del Toro by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Alameda Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Botanical Garden - Manuel Felguérez by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Los Pinos - The Former Presidential House. by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Archbishop's Palace SHCP Art Museum - Manuela Generali by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Juárez Avenue by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Alameda Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Juárez Avenue by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Botanical Garden by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## Romashka01

It is so green in Mexico City! nice places! lovely pictures, Roberto! thank you :applause:


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates as always; well done :cheers:


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Fifty shades of green  Great, as always kay:


----------



## yansa

Wonderful impressions of green, dear Roberto! :applause:
I also love the art of Eugenio Perez del Toro, and this fantastic one here:



Gratteciel said:


> Mexico City - Botanical Garden - Manuel Felguérez by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## skymantle

Very beautiful Floriade Gratteciel, in what looks like a very swanky area. Reminds me of Double Bay in Sydney. Luv the classicism in Alameda park too.


----------



## alexander2000

beautiful photos - love the city's characters you're showing.


----------



## MMJ1405

It's crazy to think that the most populated city in the western hemisphere can be so green and peaceful at times, despite its fast pace and sheer monstruosity, mixing a world class alpha city with a strong local and Mexican identity... One of my absolute favorite places in the world:bowtie:


----------



## Why-Why

My favourites are the motorbike picked out by Silvia, the funny Inspiration sequence, and this one (you can lose yourself in its depths):


----------



## danmartin1985

lovely and colorful shots as ever. can't ask for more.


----------



## Christi69

Thanks for the wonderful photos. You are a master in making street pictures and works of art respond each other! The atmosphere of your phots is always very peaceful.


----------



## Gratteciel

Romashka01 said:


> It is so green in Mexico City! nice places! lovely pictures, Roberto! thank you :applause:


Thank you for your nice comments, dear *Roman*! 



christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates as always; well done :cheers:


Thank you, *Christos*. You are very kind! 



Skopje/Скопје;158543594 said:


> Fifty shades of green  Great, as always kay:


Thank you so much, *George*! 



yansa said:


> Wonderful impressions of green, dear Roberto! :applause:
> I also love the art of Eugenio Perez del Toro, and this fantastic one here:


Thanks a lot, dear *Silvia*! I'm glad you like them. 



skymantle said:


> Very beautiful Floriade Gratteciel, in what looks like a very swanky area. Reminds me of Double Bay in Sydney. Luv the classicism in Alameda park too.


Thank you, *Skymantle*! 
Polanco is a pretty luxurious district and the "Alameda" is the oldest urban park in the city. 



alexander2000 said:


> beautiful photos - love the city's characters you're showing.


Thank you, *Alexander*. I really appreciate your nice comment. 



MMJ1405 said:


> It's crazy to think that the most populated city in the western hemisphere can be so green and peaceful at times, despite its fast pace and sheer monstruosity, mixing a world class alpha city with a strong local and Mexican identity... One of my absolute favorite places in the world:bowtie:


Thank you for having such a good opinion of my city, dear *Friend*. 
In fact, Mexico City is surprisingly green for a city of its size and population.



Why-Why said:


> My favourites are the motorbike picked out by Silvia, the funny Inspiration sequence, and this one (you can lose yourself in its depths):


Thank you so much, *Nick*! 
That stream is like a haven of peace in the city.



danmartin1985 said:


> lovely and colorful shots as ever. can't ask for more.


Thank you for your very kind words, *Danmartin*! 



Christi69 said:


> Thanks for the wonderful photos. You are a master in making street pictures and works of art respond each other! The atmosphere of your phots is always very peaceful.


I really appreciate your nice comments, dear *Christi*. 
I hope you had a happy trip and I'm glad you're back in the forums.


*Thanks everyone for your views, likes and comments *

*******


Mexico City - Historic Centre by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - José Luis Cuevas Museum - Margarita Chacón by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Condesa District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Botanical Garden by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Historic Centre by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Historic Centre by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Botanical Garden by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - José Luis Cuevas Museum - Janai Rechy by francerobert2001, en Flickr

During the holiday periods, the city government sponsors short theatrical performances in the streets of the Historic Center.
They are actors in one of these plays.


Mexico City - Historic Centre by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Archbishop's Palace SHCP Art Museum - Diego Narváez by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Historic Centre by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - José Luis Cuevas Museum - Rogelio Polesello by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - The Palace of Fine Arts by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Historic Centre - We are Family... by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - José Luis Cuevas Museum - Patricio Lezama by francerobert2001, en Flickr

*Nightfall*

Practicing with night photos.


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## skymantle

Art Art Art...gorgeous. :cheers:


----------



## Gratteciel

openlyJane said:


> Lovely!


Thank you very much, *dear Jane*! 



christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates, Roberto! :cheers:


Thanks a lot, *Christos*! 



capricorn2000 said:


> beautiful my friend, I always like Condesa, green and quiet.


Thank you, *dear Friend*! 
La Condesa is one of my favorite neighborhoods.



Fontentí said:


> Me encanta México DF!


Gracias, *Fontentí*! Bienvenido a mi hilo. 



Romashka01 said:


> Amazing city! Amazing update! :applause:
> 
> some of my favorites:


What a beautiful collage, *dear Roman*! Thank you! 



MMJ1405 said:


> These last updates are just damn good, really digging the vibe of it all, you can tell summer is just around the corner:applause:


Thanks a lot for your nice words, *MMJ1405*! 



Why-Why said:


> I loved those shots of the Marín sculptures, while my one-year-old granddaughter preferred the ones with doggies in them!


Thank you, *Nick*! 
Your granddaughter has good taste. Babies at that age are adorable.

*******

Today I tried to visit the exhibition of Jeff Koons and Marcel Duchamp at the Jumex Museum. When I arrived and saw the large 
number of people in the line, I gave up. Even if I could have entered, I would not have enjoyed the exhibition. I'll try again, 
but not on weekend.


Mexico City - Jeff Koons and Marcel Duchamp together at the Jumex Museum by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Jeff Koons and Marcel Duchamp together at the Jumex Museum by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Jeff Koons and Marcel Duchamp together at the Jumex Museum by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Jeff Koons and Marcel Duchamp together at the Jumex Museum by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Jeff Koons and Marcel Duchamp together at the Jumex Museum by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Jeff Koons and Marcel Duchamp together at the Jumex Museum by francerobert2001, en Flickr

*******

Then, I decided to visit the Masayoshi Ohira Park. I think I had not shown photos of that park before. Small park, but nice


Mexico City - Masayoshi Ohira Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Masayoshi Ohira Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Masayoshi Ohira Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Masayoshi Ohira Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Masayoshi Ohira Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Masayoshi Ohira Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Masayoshi Ohira Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Masayoshi Ohira Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Masayoshi Ohira Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## Gratteciel

*******


Mexico City - Masayoshi Ohira Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Masayoshi Ohira Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Masayoshi Ohira Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Masayoshi Ohira Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Masayoshi Ohira Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Masayoshi Ohira Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Masayoshi Ohira Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Masayoshi Ohira Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Masayoshi Ohira Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Masayoshi Ohira Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Masayoshi Ohira Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Masayoshi Ohira Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Masayoshi Ohira Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Masayoshi Ohira Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Masayoshi Ohira Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Lovely park! I must admit that I've never appreciated Jeff Koons as artist. And today I've read in the media that he sold some rubber bunny for about 80 million dollars :crazy:


----------



## BARLACH

An exhibition of Marcel Duchamp will be better in the toilet i mean it , the soumaya museum :lol:


----------



## karlvan

beautiful parks, those art and the vibrant streets.


----------



## Christi69

Great park, very much used as a background for wedding pictures, which I find a little bit "décalé", because weddings are usually gaudy and noisy, when the park speaks quiet and relaxed...


----------



## yansa

Every pic a favourite - I enjoyed your updates so much, dear Roberto! 
Love this expressive work by Javier Marin, and what a phantastic shot
you took of it! :applause:



Gratteciel said:


> Mexico City - Roma District - Luis Cabrera Square - Javier Marín by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates as always, Roberto :cheers:


----------



## Why-Why

I wouldn't line up very long for either Koons or Duchamp, Roberto, though I've no doubt there'll be plenty of chances for great shots in that exhibition when the crowds subside. The Japanese Garden is certainly better for the soul.


----------



## capricorn2000

I love the beautiful Japanese garden,
and a good thing not to get in the museum with that long line my friend.


----------



## Gratteciel

Skopje/Скопје;159288924 said:


> Lovely park! I must admit that I've never appreciated Jeff Koons as artist. And today I've read in the media that he sold some rubber bunny for about 80 million dollars :crazy:


Thank you for your comment, *George*. I was also very surprised by the price that bunny reached. 



BARLACH said:


> An exhibition of Marcel Duchamp will be better in the toilet i mean it , the soumaya museum :lol:


I know what you mean, dear *BARLACH*! :lol:



karlvan said:


> beautiful parks, those art and the vibrant streets.


Thank you for your nice comments, *Karlvan*! 



Christi69 said:


> Great park, very much used as a background for wedding pictures, which I find a little bit "décalé", because weddings are usually gaudy and noisy, when the park speaks quiet and relaxed...


Thank you, dear *Christi*! 
Those girls are not brides, but quinceañeras. A Quinceañera is the tradition of a young girl's coming of age - her 15th birthday.
But, in any case, you're right. That park should be a quiet place and instead, on weekends it's full of quinceañeras, their parents and their photographers.



yansa said:


> Every pic a favourite - I enjoyed your updates so much, dear Roberto!
> Love this expressive work by Javier Marin, and what a phantastic shot
> you took of it! :applause:


Thank you very much, dear *Silvia*! I really appreciate your kind comments. 



christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates as always, Roberto :cheers:


Thank you so much, *Christos*. You are very kind. 



Why-Why said:


> I wouldn't line up very long for either Koons or Duchamp, Roberto, though I've no doubt there'll be plenty of chances for great shots in that exhibition when the crowds subside. The Japanese Garden is certainly better for the soul.


I also think that the Japanese park was a better option, *Nick*. Thanks a lot for commenting. 



capricorn2000 said:


> I love the beautiful Japanese garden,
> and a good thing not to get in the museum with that long line my friend.


You're right, dear* Friend*. 
I do not like queuing. I am sure that after a few days there will be fewer people.

*******​
*Day trips from Mexico City*​
*Ex Hacienda de Chautla​*
The former Hacienda de Chautla, in the State of Puebla, is only 89 kilometers from Mexico City. The history of this former hacienda 
dates back to 1777, when it becomes part of the marquisate of the Selva Nevada. One of its main charms is a small castle of the 
XIX Century, which is located in the center of a lake. The former hacienda of Chautla offers multiple recreational activities, such as:
hiking, fast soccer field, boat rides, fishing and camping. The old hacienda currently belongs to the Mision Hotels and the Castle is 
administered by the Government of Puebla.


Mexico - Puebla - Ex Hacienda de Chautla by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico - Puebla - Ex Hacienda de Chautla by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico - Puebla - Ex Hacienda de Chautla by francerobert2001, en Flickr​

Mexico - Puebla - Ex Hacienda de Chautla by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico - Puebla - Ex Hacienda de Chautla by francerobert2001, en Flickr​

Mexico - Puebla - Ex Hacienda de Chautla by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico - Puebla - Ex Hacienda de Chautla by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico - Puebla - Ex Hacienda de Chautla by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico - Puebla - Ex Hacienda de Chautla by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico - Puebla - Ex Hacienda de Chautla by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico - Puebla - Ex Hacienda de Chautla by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico - Puebla - Ex Hacienda de Chautla by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico - Puebla - Ex Hacienda de Chautla by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico - Puebla - Ex Hacienda de Chautla by francerobert2001, en Flickr​
The Restaurant​

Mexico - Puebla - Ex Hacienda de Chautla - Restaurant by francerobert2001, en Flickr​


----------



## Gratteciel

Mexico - Puebla - Ex Hacienda de Chautla - Restaurant by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico - Puebla - Ex Hacienda de Chautla by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico - Puebla - Ex Hacienda de Chautla by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico - Puebla - Ex Hacienda de Chautla by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico - Puebla - Ex Hacienda de Chautla by francerobert2001, en Flickr​

Mexico - Puebla - Ex Hacienda de Chautla by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico - Puebla - Ex Hacienda de Chautla by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico - Puebla - Ex Hacienda de Chautla by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico - Puebla - Ex Hacienda de Chautla by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico - Puebla - Ex Hacienda de Chautla by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico - Puebla - Ex Hacienda de Chautla by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico - Puebla - Ex Hacienda de Chautla by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico - Puebla - Ex Hacienda de Chautla by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico - Puebla - Ex Hacienda de Chautla by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico - Puebla - Ex Hacienda de Chautla by francerobert2001, en Flickr​


----------



## DWest

lovely, specially the parks and the art piece.


----------



## yansa

Lovely pics from the Hacienda, dear Roberto! :applause:
Beautiful building, pond and trees, a romantic place! kay:


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

What a beautiful place!


----------



## Christi69

What a relaxing place! The castle's architecture is so strange, for me it alludes to a mixture of Scottish and Indian castles.


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates Roberto; well done :applause:


----------



## Romashka01

Wow I like this place! kay: 
always beautiful update! thank you,Roberto!


----------



## Gratteciel

DWest said:


> lovely, specially the parks and the art piece.


Thank you very much, *DWest*! 



yansa said:


> Lovely pics from the Hacienda, dear Roberto! :applause:
> Beautiful building, pond and trees, a romantic place! kay:


Thanks a lot for your nice words, dear *Silvia*! 



Skopje/Скопје;159517441 said:


> What a beautiful place!


Indeed, this is a beautiful and peaceful place. Thank you, *George*! 



Christi69 said:


> What a relaxing place! The castle's architecture is so strange, for me it alludes to a mixture of Scottish and Indian castles.


Thank you, dear *Christi*! 
The husband of the Marquesa de Selva Nevada was an Englishman from Liverpool. Surely that had some influence on the architecture of the castle.



christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates Roberto; well done :applause:


Thank you so much, *Christos*! 



Romashka01 said:


> Wow I like this place! kay:
> always beautiful update! thank you,Roberto!


Thank you, *Roman*! You are very kind, dear friend. 

******

Day trip from Mexico City*

*Cholula, Puebla, México*

It might look like a mountain, but it is, in reality, the largest pyramid known to exist in the world today. 

When the Spanish conquerors arrived in Cholula, they massacred more than 3000 people and destroyed many of the temples. 
However, the Great Pyramid of Cholula remained intact because it was hidden in what appeared to be a huge mountain. Then,
the Spaniards had the sanctuary of *Nuestra Señora de los Remedios* built on top of the - for them - big mountain (1594).
Some versions affirm that the existence of the great pyramid was known, and that its construction was a way to impose on the 
indigenous.
As the Catholic temple has been declared a historical heritage of the Mexican Nation, the pre-Hispanic pyramid could not be 
excavated in its entirety.


Puebla, México - Cholula - Our Lady of Remedies Sanctuary by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puebla, México - Cholula - Our Lady of Remedies Sanctuary by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puebla, México - Cholula - Our Lady of Remedies Sanctuary by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Cholula, Puebla, México - Great Pyramid of Cholula by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Cholula, Puebla, México - Great Pyramid of Cholula by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puebla, México - Cholula - Our Lady of Remedies Sanctuary by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puebla, México - Cholula - Our Lady of Remedies Sanctuary by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puebla, México - Cholula - Our Lady of Remedies Sanctuary by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puebla, México - Cholula - Our Lady of Remedies Sanctuary by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puebla, México - Cholula - Nuestra Señora de los Remedios by francerobert2001, en Flickr

Inside the Great Pyramid of Cholula
If you're not claustrophobic, the visit to the inside of the pyramid is worth it.


Cholula, Puebla, México - Great Pyramid of Cholula by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates once again, Roberto :cheers:


----------



## Gratteciel

*A Sunday morning in downtown.*


Mexico City - Manuel Tolsá Square by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Telegraph Museum by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Alameda Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Former Headquarters of the Senate of the Republic - Irene Zundel by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Former Headquarters of the Senate of the Republic - Irene Zundel by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Alameda Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Former Headquarters of the Senate of the Republic - Irene Zundel by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Former Headquarters of the Senate of the Republic - Irene Zundel by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Former Headquarters of the Senate of the Republic - Irene Zundel by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## Gratteciel

Mexico City - Alameda Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Former Headquarters of the Senate of the Republic - Irene Zundel by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Former Headquarters of the Senate of the Republic - Irene Zundel by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Former Headquarters of the Senate of the Republic - Irene Zundel by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Former Headquarters of the Senate of the Republic - Silvia Pardo by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Alameda Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Former Headquarters of the Senate of the Republic - Irene Zundel by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Former Headquarters of the Senate of the Republic - Irene Zundel by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Alameda Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## Why-Why

Love those colourful Zundel pieces in the former Senate HQ!


----------



## Gratteciel

Why-Why said:


> Love those colourful Zundel pieces in the former Senate HQ!


Thank you very much for visiting and commenting, *Nick*! 

*****
The activity in the forum has decreased considerably; however, I will try to keep updating my thread for a little while longer.
Many thanks to those who are still interested and visit my thread. That means a lot to me. :grouphug:

*******

*Day Trip from Mexico City*

*Val'Quirico*

"Val'Quirico", the newest town in Mexico, was built on the hull of the former hacienda of Santa Águeda of the 19th century.
This town is located in the small state of Tlaxcala, Mexico; about an hour and a half from Mexico City.
Val'Quirico offers equestrian activities, bike rides, nice restaurants, patisseries and bars, art galleries, fine craft shops, lavender 
fields, musicians, clowns, jugglers and singers in the main square and in other small squares of the town and, above all, great 
views of the Popocatepetl and Iztaccihuatl volcanoes.



México - Tlaxcala - Val'Quirico by francerobert2001, en Flickr


México - Tlaxcala - Val'Quirico by francerobert2001, en Flickr


México - Tlaxcala - Val'Quirico by francerobert2001, en Flickr


México - Tlaxcala - Val'Quirico - Iztaccihuatl Volcano by francerobert2001, en Flickr


México - Tlaxcala - Val'Quirico by francerobert2001, en Flickr


México - Tlaxcala - Val'Quirico by francerobert2001, en Flickr


México - Tlaxcala - Val'Quirico by francerobert2001, en Flickr


México - Tlaxcala - Val'Quirico by francerobert2001, en Flickr


México - Tlaxcala - Val'Quirico by francerobert2001, en Flickr

Val'Quirico is a real estate development and a tourist complex at the same time. It is, then, a kind of hybrid between residential 
complex and shopping center,; everything imagined and executed in the form of an old town.


México - Tlaxcala - Val'Quirico by francerobert2001, en Flickr


México - Tlaxcala - Val'Quirico - Iztaccihuatl Volcano by francerobert2001, en Flickr


México - Tlaxcala - Val'Quirico by francerobert2001, en Flickr


México - Tlaxcala - Val'Quirico by francerobert2001, en Flickr


México - Tlaxcala - Val'Quirico by francerobert2001, en Flickr


México - Tlaxcala - Val'Quirico by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## Gratteciel

*Val'Quirico II*

Valquirico has a sanctuary of endemic birds rescued from human abuse; like hawks and owls, among others.


México - Tlaxcala - Val'Quirico by francerobert2001, en Flickr


México - Tlaxcala - Val'Quirico by francerobert2001, en Flickr


México - Tlaxcala - Val'Quirico by francerobert2001, en Flickr


México - Tlaxcala - Val'Quirico by francerobert2001, en Flickr


México - Tlaxcala - Val'Quirico - Iztaccihuatl Volcano by francerobert2001, en Flickr


México - Tlaxcala - Val'Quirico by francerobert2001, en Flickr


México - Tlaxcala - Val'Quirico by francerobert2001, en Flickr


México - Tlaxcala - Val'Quirico by francerobert2001, en Flickr


México - Tlaxcala - Val'Quirico by francerobert2001, en Flickr


México - Tlaxcala - Val'Quirico by francerobert2001, en Flickr


México - Tlaxcala - Val'Quirico by francerobert2001, en Flickr


México - Tlaxcala - Val'Quirico by francerobert2001, en Flickr


México - Tlaxcala - Val'Quirico - Iztaccihuatl Volcano by francerobert2001, en Flickr


México - Tlaxcala - Val'Quirico by francerobert2001, en Flickr


México - Tlaxcala - Val'Quirico by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## Gratteciel

*Val'Quirico III*


México - Tlaxcala - Val'Quirico by francerobert2001, en Flickr


México - Tlaxcala - Val'Quirico by francerobert2001, en Flickr


México - Tlaxcala - Val'Quirico - Popocatepetl Volcano by francerobert2001, en Flickr


México - Tlaxcala - Val'Quirico by francerobert2001, en Flickr


México - Tlaxcala - Val'Quirico - Iztaccihuatl Volcano by francerobert2001, en Flickr


México - Tlaxcala - Val'Quirico by francerobert2001, en Flickr


México - Tlaxcala - Val'Quirico by francerobert2001, en Flickr


México - Tlaxcala - Val'Quirico by francerobert2001, en Flickr


México - Tlaxcala - Val'Quirico by francerobert2001, en Flickr


México - Tlaxcala - Val'Quirico by francerobert2001, en Flickr


México - Tlaxcala - Val'Quirico by francerobert2001, en Flickr


México - Tlaxcala - Val'Quirico by francerobert2001, en Flickr


México - Tlaxcala - Val'Quirico by francerobert2001, en Flickr


México - Tlaxcala - Val'Quirico by francerobert2001, en Flickr


México - Tlaxcala - Val'Quirico - Iztaccihuatl Volcano by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## MMJ1405

^^The vistas from the volcanoes are amazing! Not my favorite concept but Val'Quirico looks nice for a sunday visit, by the way... your thread is one of my absolute favorites, keep up the good work!kay:


----------



## skymantle

All the so beautiful, the modern art, the quaint town, even the contemporary skyscraper. :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates, Roberto; well done :cheers:


----------



## Romashka01

Always nice and interesting updates! :applause: Thank you dear Roberto!

Among my favorites - this awesome bird's-eye view! beautiful blue sky, green park (Alameda?) 
Also, loved 'Angels' from Telegraph Museum 

_Val'Quirico_ - nice place and nice pictures! kay:


----------



## Christi69

Dear Roberto, I loved the Irene Zundel art (particularly the glass one) and I think Val' Quirico is quite charming even if not entirely genuine, and the setting is grand. The volcanoes are stunning! Thanks


----------



## yansa

Great impressions of the Pyramids, the Sunday morning in downtown and Val'Quirico, dear Roberto! :applause:
Great art by Irene Zundel. Can we say that some of her works have a
connection to the so called Op Art?

Love the atmosphere of the 3rd pic of Val'Quirico, and the last pic in #3845!
Superb picture of Popocatepetl! kay:


----------



## Why-Why

Great shots of the volcanoes, Roberto, and a touching portrait of the rescued owl.


----------



## AbidM

WOWZERS!


----------



## Gratteciel

MMJ1405 said:


> ^^The vistas from the volcanoes are amazing! Not my favorite concept but Val'Quirico looks nice for a sunday visit, by the way... your thread is one of my absolute favorites, keep up the good work!kay:


Thank you very much, *dear Friend*! You are very kind. 



skymantle said:


> All the so beautiful, the modern art, the quaint town, even the contemporary skyscraper. :cheers:


Thank you for your nice comment, *Skymantle*! 



christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates, Roberto; well done :cheers:


Thank you so much, *Christos*! 



Romashka01 said:


> Always nice and interesting updates! :applause: Thank you dear Roberto!
> 
> Among my favorites - this awesome bird's-eye view! beautiful blue sky, green park *(Alameda?) *
> Also, loved 'Angels' from Telegraph Museum
> 
> _Val'Quirico_ - nice place and nice pictures! kay:


You are right *dear Friend*; That park is Alameda Park. Thank you very much for your kind words. 



Christi69 said:


> Dear Roberto, I loved the Irene Zundel art (particularly the glass one) and I think Val' Quirico is quite charming even if not entirely genuine, and the setting is grand. The volcanoes are stunning! Thanks


It's true, *dear Christi*. Val'Quirico is surrounded by beautiful natural settings. Thank you for your nice comment. 



yansa said:


> Great impressions of the Pyramids, the Sunday morning in downtown and Val'Quirico, dear Roberto! :applause:
> Great art by Irene Zundel. Can we say that some of her works have a
> connection to the so called Op Art?
> 
> Love the atmosphere of the 3rd pic of Val'Quirico, and the last pic in #3845!
> Superb picture of Popocatepetl! kay:


Thank you very much,* dear* *Silvia*! 
You're right. Irene Zundel's art belongs to Op Art. This exhibition is called "Mind in Motion"



Why-Why said:


> Great shots of the volcanoes, Roberto, and a touching portrait of the rescued owl.


Thank you so much, *Nick*. I'm glad you like them. 



AbidM said:


> WOWZERS!


Thanks a lot, *AbidM*! 

*******


Chapultepec 2nd Section by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Casiano García Jarquín - Cordourier Gallery by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Botanical Garden by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Historic Centre - Templo Mayor by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr

That tree is a Jacaranda; This is how it looks when it does not have its beautiful lilac flowers.


Chapultepec 2nd Section - Myth of Water Fountain by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Chapultepec 2nd Section - Myth of Water Fountain by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Former Headquarters of the Senate of the Republic - Irene Zundel by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Chapultepec 2nd Section by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Chapultepec 2nd Section - Myth of Water Fountain by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Chapultepec 2nd Section - Paseo de los Compositores by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Chapultepec 2nd Section by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Museo Mural Diego Rivera by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Museo Mural Diego Rivera by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Historic Centre - Templo Mayor by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Chapultepec 2nd Section - Paseo de los Compositores by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Chapultepec 2nd Section by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Chapultepec 2nd Section by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Great, very nice updates; well done :cheers:


----------



## Why-Why

Great set, Roberto. I especially like the Zundel (thanks for the intro to this artist), the 3D Rivera mural, and that last shot of the cowboy among the cacti.


----------



## Romashka01

Lovely set! kay:

the last picture is a "stereotypical Mexican" 

https://live.staticflickr.com/65535/48514420117_f3dd1c6b37_b.jpg - What a masterpiece! :applause:


----------



## skymantle

Very unique and appealing. Luv Chapultepec canal in particular. kay:


----------



## yansa

Thank you, dear Roberto! I'm glad I guessed Irene Zundel right as Op Art artist.  
Op Art is a period of art I like. One of my favourite bookshops has
a book about Victor Vasarely (pics and text) - have to look what quality the
book has to offer for a prize of Euro 10,-.

Fabulous update again! :applause: Is this a water tower in pic 1?
Wonderful Jacaranda tree! Great pic of the dog walking in the Mexican heat. 
Isn't this the kind of dogs the English Queen has?
Lovely room with Rivera mural and figures.
Very nice pic showing the Mexican standing inmidst of the cactusses. kay:
Thank you very much for showing!


----------



## LA fierce

The Chapultepec Park looks very attractive, I love the green areas throughout the city, I also admire the art, the architecture and the historic buildings, I'm back and I hope not to abandon the forum for such a long time. Great work as always my dear friend gratteciel!


----------



## Gratteciel

christos-greece said:


> ^^ Great, very nice updates; well done :cheers:


Thank you very much, *Christos*! I really appreciate it! 



Why-Why said:


> Great set, Roberto. I especially like the Zundel (thanks for the intro to this artist), the 3D Rivera mural, and that last shot of the cowboy among the cacti.


Thank you for your always nice comments, *Nick*! 



Romashka01 said:


> Lovely set! kay:
> 
> the last picture is a* "stereotypical Mexican"*
> 
> https://live.staticflickr.com/65535/48514420117_f3dd1c6b37_b.jpg - What a masterpiece! :applause:


Thank you, *Roman*! You are very kind. 
:lol: I thought exactly the same when I saw the scene.



skymantle said:


> Very unique and appealing. Luv *Chapultepec canal *in particular. kay:


Thank you very much for your kind comment, *Skymantle*. 
Actually, the second section of Chapultepec Park does not have a canal, but two lakes; It probably looks like a canal through the angles of the photos.



yansa said:


> Thank you, dear Roberto! I'm glad I guessed Irene Zundel right as Op Art artist.
> Op Art is a period of art I like. One of my favourite bookshops has
> a book about Victor Vasarely (pics and text) - have to look what quality the
> book has to offer for a prize of Euro 10,-.
> 
> Fabulous update again! :applause: Is this a water tower in pic 1?
> Wonderful Jacaranda tree! Great pic of the dog walking in the Mexican heat.
> Isn't this the kind of dogs the English Queen has?
> Lovely room with Rivera mural and figures.
> Very nice pic showing the Mexican standing inmidst of the cactusses. kay:
> Thank you very much for showing!


Thank you for being so kind,* dear Silvia*.  I really like our conversations even if they are brief.

- I also really like Vasarely's works so full of depth, perspective and movement. That book must be beautiful.
By the way, I finally got the Soumaya Museum's answer about Vlaminck's works. Of the 122 paintings in the exhibition, 22 belong to the Soumaya collection.
- I think Queen Elizabeth's dogs are Welsh Pembroke Corgi. She may also have dogs of other breeds.
- Indeed, those are water towers (four towers). There the waters of the Lerma River arrive.



LA fierce said:


> The Chapultepec Park looks very attractive, I love the green areas throughout the city, I also admire the art, the architecture and the historic buildings, I'm back and I hope not to abandon the forum for such a long time. Great work as always my dear friend gratteciel!


*Dear Friend* 
I am very happy to have you again in the forum and I send you a big hug.


*Thank you very much to all who visit, give likes and comment on my thread. I really appreciate it!* 

*******

I will start by showing you one of the most recent acquisitions of the Soumaya Museum.


Mexico City - Soumaya Museum - Madonna and Christ Child with St. John the Baptist," by Botticelli and studio by francerobert2001, en Flickr

Finally I was able to visit the exhibition of Koons and Duchamp at Jumex Museum. The huge lines at the beginning of the 
exhibition have disappeared and as it was Wednesday, there were few people. I will alternate the photos of the exhibition with 
some other photos of the city.


Mexico City - Jumex Museum - Jeff Koons and Marcel Duchamp by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec 2nd Section by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Soumaya Museum seen from the Jumex Museum by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec 2nd Section by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Jumex Museum - Jeff Koons by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Masaryk Avenue by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Jumex Museum - Jeff Koons by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec 2nd Section by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Jumex Museum - Jeff Koons by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Masaryk Avenue by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Jumex Museum - Jeff Koons by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec 2nd Section - Waiting for the Bus by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Jumex Museum - Jeff Koons by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Antara by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## Gratteciel

*******


Mexico City - Jumex Museum - Jeff Koons by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec 2nd Section by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Jumex Museum - Jeff Koons by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec 2nd Section by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Jumex Museum - Jeff Koons by francerobert2001, en Flickr

View from the Jumex Museum to the Soumaya Museum.


Mexico City - Soumaya Museum seen from the Jumex Museum by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Jumex Museum - Marcel Duchamp by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec 2nd Section by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Jumex Museum - Jeff Koons by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Masaryk Avenue by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Jumex Museum - Jeff Koons by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Jumex Museum by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Jumex Museum - Jeff Koons by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - 16 de Septiembre Street by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## Gratteciel

*******


Mexico City - Jumex Museum - Jeff Koons by francerobert2001, en Flickr

Rivera's mosaic fountain representing the ancient Mexican water deity, Tlaloc.


Mexico City - Chapultepec 2nd Section - Tlaloc Fountain by Diego Rivera by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Jumex Museum - Jeff Koons by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Presidente Masaryk Avenue - Richard Orlinski Gallery by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Masaryk Avenue by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Jumex Museum - Jeff Koons by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec 2nd Section - Tlaloc Fountain by Diego Rivera by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Jumex Museum - Jeff Koons by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec 2nd Section - Tlaloc Fountain by Diego Rivera by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec 2nd Section - Tlaloc Fountain by Diego Rivera by francerobert2001, en Flickr


*******
*Echoes of Val'Quirico*

If you wish to see more photos of this town, please go to the previous page.

The Sleeping Woman


México - Tlaxcala - Val'Quirico - Iztaccihuatl Volcano by francerobert2001, en Flickr


México - Tlaxcala - Val'Quirico by francerobert2001, en Flickr


México - Tlaxcala - Val'Quirico by francerobert2001, en Flickr


México - Tlaxcala - Val'Quirico by francerobert2001, en Flickr


México - Tlaxcala - Val'Quirico by francerobert2001, en Flickr


México - Tlaxcala - Val'Quirico by francerobert2001, en Flickr


México - Tlaxcala - Val'Quirico by francerobert2001, en Flickr


México - Tlaxcala - Val'Quirico by francerobert2001, en Flickr


México - Tlaxcala - Val'Quirico by francerobert2001, en Flickr


México - Tlaxcala - Val'Quirico by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates Robert, and well done :cheers:

btw, are you from France? i am asking it because of your name in your Flickr account


----------



## skymantle

Gratteciel said:


> Thank you very much for your kind comment, *Skymantle*.
> Actually, the second section of Chapultepec Park does not have a canal, but two lakes; It probably looks like a canal through the angles of the photos.


 OK, yeah I meant that very narrow channel of water, like you'd see in the Alhambra.

Anyway, these latest sets of images are stunning. The art is very interesting and the museums exemplary. Mexico City is great. kay:


----------



## LA fierce

Excellent updates my dear friend, the city streets look clean, the city also looks very modern, and the combination of the modern and historic structures make this city very attractive.


----------



## openlyJane

So much art.......and the Soumaya museum is fabulous.


----------



## LA fierce

OMG, Val'quirico is just astonishing!


----------



## 38lands

Great city. Where is the best place in Mexico City to visit in febrary? 
Good <3 thanh you ?


----------



## Christi69

Dear Roberto, thanks! I must say I prefer your real life pictures to Jeff Koons art, which I find difficult to understand beyond the first degree. Val Quirico is really a place full of charm and stunning vistas.


----------



## Romashka01

:applause: 
Always nice, interesting pics! thank you,Roberto!


----------



## Why-Why

Great shots as always, Roberto. You always capture the spirit of artworks so well, so I wonder if you think what I think: Jeff Koons trades in opportunistic kitsch with only a trace of irony that's supposed to raise it to the level of art. You have introduced us to so many better but less well-kmown artists at home in Mexico City galleries. Or am I being too harsh?


----------



## Gratteciel

christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates Robert, and well done :cheers:
> 
> btw, *are you from France*? i am asking it because of your name in your Flickr account


Thank you very much, *Christos*! 
I'm Mexican. I was born in Mexico City. However, I lived in France and I studied there for some time; That's why I have a great attachment to that beautiful country.
In fact, gratte-ciel is also French.



skymantle said:


> OK, yeah I meant that very narrow channel of water, like you'd see in the Alhambra.
> 
> Anyway, these latest sets of images are stunning. The art is very interesting and the museums exemplary. *Mexico City is great*. kay:


It was a misunderstanding, sorry!
Thank you very much for your always kind comments regarding my city, *Skymantle*! 



LA fierce said:


> Excellent updates my dear friend, the city streets look clean, the city also looks very modern, and the combination of the modern and historic structures make this city very attractive.


Thank you very much for your nice words and for being such a good friend. I send you a big... big hug, *dear Friend*! 



openlyJane said:


> So much art.......and the Soumaya museum is fabulous.


Thank you so much, *dear* *Jane*! 
The Soumaya museum has become an icon of the city.



LA fierce said:


> OMG, Val'quirico is just astonishing!


Thanks a lot for your nice comment, dear *Friend*! 
I think Val'Quirico is very well achieved, if you put aside its lack of authenticity. 
Well, its beautiful surroundings and having included the old farm hull in the project was a great success.



38lands said:


> Great city. Where is the best place in Mexico City to visit in febrary?
> Good <3 thanh you ?


Thank you and welcome to my thread, *38lands*! 
February is a great month to visit Mexico City. The weather is very pleasant and there are some outdoor activities and shows, such as the ballet Swan Lake on the islet of Chapultepec Lake. 
I am sure you will like it. Do not hesitate to ask me for the information you need.



Christi69 said:


> Dear Roberto, thanks! I must say I prefer your real life pictures to Jeff Koons art, which I find difficult to understand beyond the first degree. Val Quirico is really a place full of charm and stunning vistas.


Thank you very much, *dear Christi*! 
I really appreciate your feedback.



Romashka01 said:


> :applause:
> Always nice, interesting pics! thank you,Roberto!


It is I who thanks you for your kindness, *dear Roman*! 



Why-Why said:


> Great shots as always, Roberto. You always capture the spirit of artworks so well, so I wonder if you think what I think: Jeff Koons trades in opportunistic kitsch with only a trace of irony that's supposed to raise it to the level of art. You have introduced us to so many better but less well-kmown artists at home in Mexico City galleries. Or am I being too harsh?


Thank you so much, *Nick*! 
You are not being harsh. I think you defined the Koons "phenomenon" perfectly.

*Thanks everyone for your comments, likes and views!*

*******

*Day trip from Mexico City*

*State of Mexico - La Marquesa National Park*

This very popular destination located in the State of Mexico, bordering Mexico City, is only 15 minutes from Santa Fe District 
and ten minutes from the city limits.

The road to our destination (sorry but my windshield was not very clean).


Mexico - State of Mexico - On our way to La Marquesa National Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico - State of Mexico - On our way to La Marquesa National Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr

La Marquesa is a nice place to visit whether you want something to do on a Sunday morning. Some visitors go there just to 
have lunch because the area is well known for its Mexican food and trouts restaurants. 

On this occasion, we visited only one of the valleys of this huge national park ( It has a length of 1,760 hectares).


Mexico - State of Mexico - La Marquesa National Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr

We were received by a monumental sculpture of one of my favorite artists ... Jorge Marín (the one of the bird-men)


Mexico - State of Mexico - La Marquesa National Park - Plaza de las Alas Square - Jorge Marín by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico - State of Mexico - La Marquesa National Park - Plaza de las Alas Square - Jorge Marín by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico - State of Mexico - La Marquesa National Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico - State of Mexico - La Marquesa National Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr

In this park you can also ride a horse. Horse rentals are available in all the valleys.


Mexico - State of Mexico - La Marquesa National Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico - State of Mexico - La Marquesa National Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr

In 1936, president Lázaro Cárdenas transformed La Marquesa into a National Park, because it is a coniferous forest of a very 
high impact value.


Mexico - State of Mexico - La Marquesa National Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico - State of Mexico - La Marquesa National Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico - State of Mexico - La Marquesa National Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico - State of Mexico - La Marquesa National Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico - State of Mexico - La Marquesa National Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico - State of Mexico - La Marquesa National Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## Gratteciel

*La Marquesa II*


Mexico - State of Mexico - La Marquesa National Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr

Some valleys have rivers and lagoons, so you can rent a boat and enjoy the tranquil landscape.


Mexico - State of Mexico - La Marquesa National Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr

Some fantastic Cirrus clouds contrasted with the blue of the sky and beautifully framed the work of Jorge Marín.


Mexico - State of Mexico - La Marquesa National Park - Plaza de las Alas Square - Jorge Marín by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico - State of Mexico - La Marquesa National Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico - State of Mexico - La Marquesa National Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico - State of Mexico - La Marquesa National Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico - State of Mexico - La Marquesa National Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico - State of Mexico - La Marquesa National Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico - State of Mexico - La Marquesa National Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico - State of Mexico - La Marquesa National Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico - State of Mexico - La Marquesa National Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico - State of Mexico - La Marquesa National Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr

Some wild flowers of the park.


Mexico - State of Mexico - La Marquesa National Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico - State of Mexico - La Marquesa National Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico - State of Mexico - La Marquesa National Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## Gratteciel

*La Marquesa III*


Mexico - State of Mexico - La Marquesa National Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico - State of Mexico - La Marquesa National Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico - State of Mexico - La Marquesa National Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico - State of Mexico - La Marquesa National Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico - State of Mexico - La Marquesa National Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico - State of Mexico - La Marquesa National Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico - State of Mexico - La Marquesa National Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico - State of Mexico - La Marquesa National Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico - State of Mexico - La Marquesa National Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico - State of Mexico - La Marquesa National Park - The way back home by francerobert2001, en Flickr

For some time, we could observe this 22° halo around the sun.


Mexico - State of Mexico - La Marquesa National Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico - State of Mexico - La Marquesa National Park - Experienced Raider by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico - State of Mexico - La Marquesa National Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico - State of Mexico - La Marquesa National Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr

When you recognize true nature...


Mexico - State of Mexico - La Marquesa National Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr

The way back home.


Mexico - State of Mexico - La Marquesa National Park - The way back home by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## LA fierce

In my opinion, this national park is one of the most beautiful in the entire country!
Thanks for delighting our eyes with these magnificent images my friend!


----------



## skymantle

Stunning park Gratteciel, idyllic and reminds me of what perhaps you'd see more north of the border. :cheers:


----------



## yansa

Thank you for answering my many questions, dear Roberto! I also enjoy our
conversations, may they be long or short. 

#3862: Lovely reflection in pic 3, superb pic 4!
#3863: What a tranquil scenery, the woman with the two dogs...
No. 6 is a superb pic of the Soumaya Museum.

#3864: I could hardly imagine a bigger contrast as the one between the
red heart by J. Koons and the Tlaloc Fountain by Diego Rivera. Rivera's work
is for eternity.

Great J. Marin sculpture and beautiful wild forest in the La Marquesa National Park!
The white poppy, the halo (!), the little girl riding a pony... - so many favourites! :applause:


----------



## Eduarqui

Fortunately I could come back and see all your updates since april, and found again the "Roberto Touch" about angles, colors and registers in HD, with a lot of good taste and sense of oportunity for details, special moments, expressive faces 

I could mention a lot of fabulous registers you gifted us, but will comment about your trips out of the capital, to show the interesting countryside not far from the metropolis: in Brazil we have few information about this part of Mexico, and many people here has a wrong idea about arid plains being the most common landscape in your country (blame it on the movies...). It was a pleasure for me to see the beautiful and gentlle land of your countryside 

Other comment I need to do: the way people try to communicate and protect all expression of life in this planet is a testimony of civilized development, and to see the free dog in Teotihuacan, the birds being recovered in Val' Quirico (my father loved owls all his life  ), the dogs in town and the healthy horses in the country gave me many reasons to find grateful feelings about mexicans there


----------



## skymantle

So nice, every single pic. Just luv all the colour too. kay:


----------



## Why-Why

This is a wonderful composition, Roberto:










And the objects from the Popular Art Exhibition are simply delightful.


----------



## yansa

Your pics bring a smile of joy into my face, dear Roberto! 
Love the vivid colours and all the art showing (phantasy) animals! :applause:
Day of the Dead is coming nearer - I'm looking forward to it!


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates once again, Roberto :cheers:


----------



## BARLACH

You did a great job whit this thread , it really breaks the bad idea that the media has created about this city , by the way if you had the time you should go to Aragon park ( bosque de aragon ) the design weekend has created a serie of sculptures , too bad that the exhibition end the 31 of october  , but if you can go just be careful with the sensitive trheads i found it a litlle killer :lol: , and if you cant go will be interesting that show us some day the sigth trhough your eyes of what its the second park of the city ( after chapultepec park this is the mos biggest ) :hi:


----------



## Salazar Rick

I love cempaxochitl flower on Reforma Av. and urban art on Mazaryk Blvd... Amazing !!!


----------



## Leongname

an amazing photoset, Robert! :applause:
p.s. i fell in love with this lady ;-)


----------



## Romashka01

Delightful photos! kay:


----------



## Gratteciel

PoLy_MX said:


> my dear gratt, your pictures are astonishing, u really know how to express the vibes of the city.


Thank you for your nice words, dear *Poly_MX*! 



openlyJane said:


> Did I mention the art.......? Or even the plant-life?


Thank you so much, *dear Jane*! 
Those two aspects are precisely what I like most about Mexico City; It is so green and so full of art.
I would be glad to see you here someday.



skymantle said:


> So nice, every single pic. Just luv all the colour too. kay:


Thank you very much, *Skymantle*! I'm glad you like my pics. 



Why-Why said:


> This is a wonderful composition, Roberto:
> 
> And the objects from the Popular Art Exhibition are simply delightful.


Thank you very much, *Nick*! 
Good thing you like that particular photo, because La Diana is one of my favorite fountains in the city.
This exhibition of popular art is very interesting and includes art in cloth, glass, silver, mud, papier-mâché, etc.



yansa said:


> Your pics bring a smile of joy into my face, dear Roberto!
> Love the vivid colours and all the art showing (phantasy) animals! :applause:
> Day of the Dead is coming nearer - I'm looking forward to it!


Thank you very much, *dear Silvia*! 
Unfortunately, a storm fell during the Day of the Dead Parade and I had to leave without taking a single picture. There will be no photos of the parade. hno:
On November 2 there will be another parade and I hope the weather will be nice that day.



christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates once again, Roberto :cheers:


Thank you, *Christos*! I really appreciate it. 



BARLACH said:


> You did a great job whit this thread , it really breaks the bad idea that the media has created about this city , by the way if you had the time you should go to Aragon park ( bosque de aragon ) the design weekend has created a serie of sculptures , too bad that the exhibition end the 31 of october  , but if you can go just be careful with the sensitive trheads i found it a litlle killer :lol: , and if you cant go will be interesting that show us some day the sigth trhough your eyes of what its the second park of the city ( after chapultepec park this is the mos biggest ) :hi:


Thank you very much, *dear Friend*! 
I would have liked to go to the Bosque de Aragon; but you know that bad weather has not helped much these days in the city.



Salazar Rick said:


> I love cempaxochitl flower on Reforma Av. and urban art on Mazaryk Blvd... Amazing !!!


Thanks for your nice comment, *Rick*! 
Indeed, it is really a pleasure to walk along those two avenues.



Leongname said:


> an amazing photoset, Robert! :applause:
> *p.s. i fell in love with* *this lady* ;-)


Thanks a lot, *Leon*! You are very kind. 
Many of us are in love with that beautiful lady. :lol:



Romashka01 said:


> Delightful photos! kay:


Thank you *dear Roman* for your nice words! 

*******


Mexico City - Palace of Fine Arts by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Los Pinos Cultural Center - Manuel Felguérez by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Presidente Masaryk Avenue by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Presidente Masaryk Avenue by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Presidente Masaryk Avenue by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Sofitel Hotel - Richard Orlinski by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Banamex Cultural Palace Museum - Great Masters of Mexican Popular Art by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Presidente Masaryk Avenue by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Presidente Masaryk Avenue by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Presidente Masaryk Avenue by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Presidente Masaryk Avenue by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Cibeles Fountain by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Banamex Cultural Palace Museum - Great Masters of Mexican Popular Art by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## Gratteciel

*******


Mexico City - Cibeles Fountain by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Banamex Cultural Palace Museum - Great Masters of Mexican Popular Art by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Presidente Masaryk Avenue by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Presidente Masaryk Avenue by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Presidente Masaryk Avenue by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Presidente Masaryk Avenue by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Banamex Cultural Palace Museum - Great Masters of Mexican Popular Art by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Presidente Masaryk Avenue by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Presidente Masaryk Avenue by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Presidente Masaryk Avenue by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Presidente Masaryk Avenue by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Presidente Masaryk Avenue by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Presidente Masaryk Avenue by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Banamex Cultural Palace Museum - Great Masters of Mexican Popular Art by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## skymantle

Gorgeous...Mexico City seems like one of the most cultured and artistic cities on the planet. Lovely pics! kay:


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates as always, Roberto :cheers:


----------



## yansa

Dear Roberto, what a fabulous first pic! :applause:
Two of my favourites are the Cibele Fountain with the young girl dressed in pink,
and the shop window with the figure in red hig heels in the bathing tube. 
Presidente Masaryk Avenue is such an elegant boulevard with much green.
And I love the vivid colours of the Mexican popular art.
Great update!

I wish you good weather for photographing at November 2! kay:


----------



## Why-Why

Fabulous update, Roberto. My favourite is the bridesmaid in front of the Cibeles fountain.


----------



## Romashka01

Excellent sets! Loved these majestic creations of the masters of Mexican Popular Art kay:


----------



## Leongname

nice shots, Robert!
another astonishing fountain https://flic.kr/p/2hxyf2b :applause: 
and very interesting art on Presidente Masaryk Avenue 
p.s. the plate on the last photo looks like a hat :lol: broken my eyes.....


----------



## Christi69

Thanks dear Roberto for this reportage. I was this week in Sao Paulo and was surprised to see that they "imported" the Los Muertos parade (written in Spanish). Do they do the same in other South American cities?


----------



## Gratteciel

skymantle said:


> Gorgeous...Mexico City seems like one of the most cultured and artistic cities on the planet. Lovely pics! kay:


Thank you so much for your nice comment, *Skymantle*! 



christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates as always, Roberto :cheers:


Thank you, *Christos*! You are very kind. 



yansa said:


> Dear Roberto, what a fabulous first pic! :applause:
> Two of my favourites are the Cibele Fountain with the young girl dressed in pink,
> and the shop window with the figure in red hig heels in the bathing tube.
> Presidente Masaryk Avenue is such an elegant boulevard with much green.
> And I love the vivid colours of the Mexican popular art.
> Great update!
> 
> I wish you good weather for photographing at November 2! kay:


Thank you very much, dear *Silvia*! I'm glad you like so many pics. 
It is very nice to walk through Masaryk; there are many shops, restaurants and cafes and the avenue has many trees and plants.



Why-Why said:


> Fabulous update, Roberto. My favourite is the bridesmaid in front of the Cibeles fountain.


Thanks a lot, *Nick*! 
In certain sectors of the population, women usually celebrate their XV birthday with a special dress (like the one in the photo) and a big dinner-dance with all their family and friends, 
where they dance a waltz. Currently, many girls prefer to party only with their friends in a bar.



Romashka01 said:


> Excellent sets! Loved these majestic creations of the masters of Mexican Popular Art kay:


Thank you, dear *Roman*! 
Indeed, that is a very interesting and colorful exhibition.



Leongname said:


> nice shots, Robert!
> another astonishing fountain https://flic.kr/p/2hxyf2b :applause:
> and very interesting art on Presidente Masaryk Avenue
> p.s.* the plate on the last photo looks like a hat :lol: broken my eyes.....*


Thank you so much, *Leon*! 
This plate has an artisanal lacquered technique from the town of Olinalá in the state of Guerrero, which consists of waterproofing and artistic decoration of wooden objects 
or vegetal bark of a local tree called lináloe.



Christi69 said:


> *Thanks dear Roberto for this reportage.* I was this week in Sao Paulo and was surprised to see that they "imported" the Los Muertos parade (written in Spanish). Do they do the same in other South American cities?


It is me who thanks you for your visit and your kind comments, dear* Christi*! 
Actually, I didn't know that Brazilians had "imported" the Day of the Dead parade; but I'm glad to know.
In fact, more and more cities in different parts of the world are celebrating these dates. This year, there was a Chinese Delegation in the Parade of the Dead in Mexico City.
As for the Central and South American cities, I think some have celebrations focused only on religious ceremonies. I'm not sure.

Comment ça tu es allé à Sao Paulo au lieu de venir me rendre visite à Mexico? hno:

*******


Mexico City - Banamex Cultural Palace Museum - Great Masters of Mexican Popular Art by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Terrible Traffic by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Condesa District - Legally Blonde? by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Presidente Masaryk Avenue by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Presidente Masaryk Avenue by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Presidente Masaryk Avenue by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Presidente Masaryk Avenue by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Presidente Masaryk Avenue by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Presidente Masaryk Avenue by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Los Pinos Cultural Center - José Chávez Morado by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Presidente Masaryk Avenue by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## Christi69

Gratteciel said:


> Comment ça tu es allé à Sao Paulo au lieu de venir me rendre visite à Mexico?


Dear Roberto, I wish I would be able to visit Mexico (under your enlightened supervision)! I was in Sao Paulo for work...


----------



## Gratteciel

Christi69 said:


> Dear Roberto, I wish I would be able to visit Mexico (under your enlightened supervision)! I was in Sao Paulo for work...


When you come to Mexico City, you will be very welcome,* dear Christi*. That's for sure! 

*Day of the Dead Part I*


Mexico City - National Museum of Art (MUNAL) - José María Labastida by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Day of the Dead in Mexico City 2019 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Presidente Masaryk Avenue by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Presidente Masaryk Avenue by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Presidente Masaryk Avenue by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Presidente Masaryk Avenue by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Presidente Masaryk Avenue by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Presidente Masaryk Avenue by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Presidente Masaryk Avenue by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Presidente Masaryk Avenue by francerobert2001, en Flickr​


----------



## Gratteciel

*Well, we got to page 200 thanks to all of you.
As on page 100, I will post a combination of new photos with some old photos, which according to your comments, I classified as favorites.​*
*Mexico City and Outskirts​*

Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


*******


Mexico City - Condesa District by francerobert2001, en Flickr



Mexico City - Casa Lamm Cultural Center - Virginia Chévez by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Condesa District by francerobert2001, en Flickr

*******


Mexico City - Christmas 2019 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Christmas 2019 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Christmas 2019 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Christmas 2019 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Christmas 2019 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Christmas 2019 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Christmas 2019 by francerobert2001, en Flickr

*******


Mexico City - Botanical Garden by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Campo Marte - Plaza del Servicio a la Patria by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Museo Mural Diego Rivera - Gerardo Cantú by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Banamex Cultural Palace Museum - Great Masters of Mexican Popular Art by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Juárez Avenue by francerobert2001, en Flickr

Last weekend I visited the EX-Hacienda de Chautla again.


México - Puebla, Ex Hacienda de Chautla by francerobert2001, en Flickr


México, Puebla, Ex-Hacienda de Chautla by francerobert2001, en Flickr


México, Puebla, Ex-Hacienda de Chautla by francerobert2001, en Flickr


México, Puebla, Ex-Hacienda de Chautla by francerobert2001, en Flickr


México, Puebla, Ex-Hacienda de Chautla by francerobert2001, en Flickr


México, Puebla, Ex Hacienda de Chautla by francerobert2001, en Flickr
​


----------



## Leongname

superb update, Robert, as usually!
a beautifully decorated Christmas tree, the monument at Plaza del Servicio a la Patria is gorgeous. also the Ex-Hacienda de Chautla is a nice castle with so beautiful parks area :applause:


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Congratulations on the 200th page! :applause:


----------



## Christi69

Dear Roberto, 200 pages of happiness for us! Congratulations and thanks!


----------



## Why-Why

Many congratulations on that milestone, Roberto. In my system it shows as your 399th page, but let's not quibble! It's always a real delight to check out your new updates. My favourites from your latest set are the clown group photo and the national dress one that follows it. A wedding, perhaps? And season's greetings from Dundas.


----------



## christos-greece

Congratulations on the 200th page from me too! :applause:

Great, very nice updates and well done :cheers:


----------



## yansa

Dear Roberto, thank you for telling us about Emiliano Zapata and the Mexican Revolution!
So we have a better understanding for the painting.
Congratulations for 200 excellent pages in your thread! :applause:

Wonderful update again, beginning with the golden Nike statue with moon,
Botanical Garden, nice scene "Servicio a la Patria", charming figures in the
Banamex Cultural Palace Museum, lovely pic of the Ex Hacienda de Chautla
mirrored in the water, the people in the beautiful national costumes, and, and and...  kay:


----------



## diddyD

Gorgeous pics as normal.


----------



## ElViejoReino

Congratulations! Great thread full of great pictures.
¡Amo la Ciudad de México! One of the most interesting cities in the planet


----------



## Romashka01

Congratulations and many thanks for all these beautiful pictures! :applause:


_Ex-Hacienda de Chautla_ kay: kay: kay:


----------



## Leongname

Merry Christmas and a happy New Year, Robert!


----------



## christos-greece

Merry Christmas to you, Roberto :cheers:


----------



## Gratteciel

Christmas 2019 - Christmas at Home by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Merry Christmas to you, Roberto, and happy holidays! May the new year be better and more successful and happier to all of us!


----------



## blue_man100

kay:


----------



## LA fierce

Beautiful images of Mexico duting the Christmas season.


----------



## Gratteciel

Leongname said:


> superb update, Robert, as usually!
> a beautifully decorated Christmas tree, the monument at Plaza del Servicio a la Patria is gorgeous. also the Ex-Hacienda de Chautla is a nice castle with so beautiful parks area :applause:


Thank you very much,* Leon*! You are very kind. 




Skopje/Скопје;165015770 said:


> Congratulations on the 200th page! :applause:


Thank you, *George*! 



Christi69 said:


> Dear Roberto, 200 pages of happiness for us! Congratulations and thanks!


Thank you, *dear* *Christi*! 



Why-Why said:


> Many congratulations on that milestone, Roberto. In my system it shows as your 399th page, but let's not quibble! It's always a real delight to check out your new updates. My favourites from your latest set are the clown group photo and the national dress one that follows it. A wedding, perhaps? And season's greetings from Dundas.


Thank you so much, *Nick*! 



christos-greece said:


> Congratulations on the 200th page from me too! :applause:
> 
> Great, very nice updates and well done :cheers:


Thank you, *Christos*! 



yansa said:


> Dear Roberto, thank you for telling us about Emiliano Zapata and the Mexican Revolution!
> So we have a better understanding for the painting.
> Congratulations for 200 excellent pages in your thread! :applause:
> 
> Wonderful update again, beginning with the golden Nike statue with moon,
> Botanical Garden, nice scene "Servicio a la Patria", charming figures in the
> Banamex Cultural Palace Museum, lovely pic of the Ex Hacienda de Chautla
> mirrored in the water, the people in the beautiful national costumes, and, and and...  kay:


Thank you very much, *dear Silvia*! 



diddyD said:


> Gorgeous pics as normal.


Thanks a lot, *DiddyD*! 



ElViejoReino said:


> Congratulations! Great thread full of great pictures.
> ¡Amo la Ciudad de México! One of the most interesting cities in the planet


Thank you for your nice words, *El Viejo Reino*! 



Romashka01 said:


> Congratulations and many thanks for all these beautiful pictures! :applause:
> 
> _Ex-Hacienda de Chautla_ kay: kay: kay:


Thank you, *dear Roman*! 



blue_man100 said:


> kay:


Thank you, *Blue_man*! 



LA fierce said:


> Beautiful images of Mexico duting the Christmas season.


Thank you, *dear Friend*! 

*Thanks everyone for your likes and comments!* 

*******


Mexico City - Santa Fe District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - 16 de Septiembre Street by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec Castle by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Myth of the Water Fountain by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Antara by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Palace of Fine Arts by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Historic Centre - Palace of the Autonomy by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Jardines de México - Estado de Morelos, México by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma - Jorge Marín by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma - Leonora Carrington by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Showcase in the department store "El Palacio de Hierro" by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Luis Cabrera Square - Javier Marín - Vainilla Head by francerobert2001, en Flickr

*Nativity scene made with flowers.*


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico - Nevado de Toluca National Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Santa Fe District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


México - Tlaxcala - Val'Quirico by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Archbishop's Palace SHCP Art Museum - Darío Ortiz by francerobert2001, en Flickr


México - Teotihuacan Archaeological Site by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - La Templanza Fountain - Reflection by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## Gratteciel

Mexico City - Historic Centre - Atrio de San Francisco by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec Park - Audiorama by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Alameda Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - The Palace of Iturbide - Javier Marín Sculptures by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Historic Centre - Postal Palace by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Tlaxcoaque Square by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - The Basilica of Our Lady of Guadalupe - Garden by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Masaryk Avenue by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - 16 de Septiembre Street - Opera for Everyone by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Santa Fe District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Historic Centre by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Palace of Fine Arts Esplanade - Jorge Marín by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Palace of Fine Arts by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Marqués del Apartado Palace by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - San Angel District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - National Autonomous University of Mexico - Central Library by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Insurgentes Avenue - Manacar Tower by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## diddyD

Gorgeous and lively images - and city.


----------



## Christi69

Dear Roberto, you gave us a great Christmas present with these two sets of photos. The one I prefer is the two men and the boy sleeping on a bench. You can imagine a whole story about the reason why they are tired (a hot day? A big walk? Lost in the city? Just enjoying the park?).


----------



## LA fierce

^^

That's my favorite picture too
I love the city's natural surroundings, and I also like to see images of the modern areas such as Santa Fe.
Have a wonderful New Year my lovely friend gratteciel.


----------



## Why-Why

Fabulous sets to end the decade, Roberto. As well as the bench sleepers, I love Opera for Everyone, the bipedal squirrel, the green heron ... and all the rest of them. Very best wishes for 2020.


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates once again, Roberto; best wishes for 2020 :cheers:


----------



## Romashka01

A Happy New Year! Thank you for all these wonderful 2019 pictures!


----------



## Gratteciel

_*To all of you, my best wishes for a great... great 2020!*_


Mexico City - New Year's Eve by francerobert2001, en Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Happy New Year, Roberto :cheers:


----------



## Leongname

thank you Robert! Happy New Year to you and yours family!


----------



## Christi69

Dear Roberto, Happy New Year! Let 2020 bring us a lot more of your wonderful pictures, and bring you a lot of happiness!


----------



## Eduarqui

A great New Year of 2020 to you too, dear friend, thanks for going till my thread to bring a kind message, deeply appreciated 

Enjoying very much your updates on previous pages, and feeling touched by the human expression on the face of that singer you brought for us with the title "Opera for eveyone"


----------



## yansa

A Happy New Year to you, dear Roberto!  

Thank you for your fabulous compilation of pictures and let me pick out
the wonderful shot of the Leonora Carrington figure who sits there like an Alien bride ,
the dreamlike flower arcades at Paseo de la Reforma, and the Indian dancers. :applause:


----------



## yansa

Where are you, dear Roberto?
Would love to see new impressions from your beautiful city soon! :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

We would like to see more photos, Roberto :cheers:


----------



## Gratteciel

yansa said:


> Where are you, dear Roberto?
> Would love to see new impressions from your beautiful city soon! :cheers:





christos-greece said:


> We would like to see more photos, Roberto :cheers:


Dear Friends,

A very sad and recent event in my family has kept me away from some of my activities. Among them my Sunday walks.
I hope there will be new photos in my thread soon. In the meantime, I send a warm greeting to all my dear friends of Urban Showcase.


----------



## yansa

Dear Roberto, thank you for writing. Just answered your private message.
I think of you! Silvia


----------



## christos-greece

Gratteciel said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> A very sad and recent event in my family has kept me away from some of my activities. Among them my Sunday walks.
> I hope there will be new photos in my thread soon. In the meantime, I send a warm greeting to all my dear friends of Urban Showcase.


Do not worry, Roberto


----------



## LA fierce

Gratteciel said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> A very sad and recent event in my family has kept me away from some of my activities. Among them my Sunday walks.
> I hope there will be new photos in my thread soon. In the meantime, I send a warm greeting to all my dear friends of Urban Showcase.


OMG, I just entered this thread to see if any new updates were posted, and I see this message, I am very sad to hear about that unfortunate recent event in your family, I really hope that you and your family can overcome any sad or bad situation. Please receive a huge hug from everybody following this thread and many many huge hugs from me.


----------



## Salazar Rick

don't worry my dear friend Roberto take your time .... i send a hug and we are here waiting for more Mexico City.


----------



## BARLACH

Hope everything is fine, and if its not , it will be , i guees im not the only but i´ll send you a huge hug


----------



## LA fierce

We all support you gratteciel, we miss you but please take your time.


----------



## Christi69

Dear Roberto,
Sorry to hear about your family problems. I also send you a huge hug!


----------



## Romashka01

Lovely spring photos! love these Jacarandas  Thanks, Roberto!


----------



## openlyJane

A riot of colour, life and art.......


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates as always, Roberto :cheers:


----------



## Gratteciel

LA fierce said:


> Beautiful pictures of Chapultepec Park!!!


Thank you very much, *dear Friend*! 



Josue Ramos said:


> Muy buenas fotografías. Un saludo


Muchas gracias! Bienvenido a mi hilo, *Josue*. 



Leongname said:


> areally beautiful update Robert, as always ....
> I hope the dog behind her will be shown on selfie: https://flic.kr/p/2iCgEbF
> Paseo de los Compositores with skyscrapers on background always looks great: https://flic.kr/p/2iCdp8g
> ... https://flic.kr/p/2izBGf4
> a beautiful shot of tree: https://flic.kr/p/2iChWGK
> and Chapultepec Lake......... no words :cheers:


Thank you so much, *Leon*! 
It seems that dog is eager to be in the photo :lol:



yansa said:


> It's so good to see blossoming trees, dear Roberto!
> Lovely swallowtail and great shot of the white heron just starting his flight
> from out of the water.
> #4034/1 is beautiful like a painting.
> So nice how people and dogs enjoy Chapultepec 2nd Section!
> La Calle Matta - *did they play rock music? Or even hard rock?*
> The Lake Restaurant - great architecture!
> 
> Your update is a great joy, thank you, dear friend!  :hug:


Thanks a lot, *dear Silvia*! 
La Calle Mata played heavy rock, no doubt!



Why-Why said:


> Ah, the swallowtail, the jacarandas, the swan boats, and above all, those lovely egrets ... spring in Mexico City!


Thank you for your always nice comments, *Nick*! 



Romashka01 said:


> Lovely spring photos! love these Jacarandas  Thanks, Roberto!


Thank you, *Roman*! I'm glad you like my photos. 



openlyJane said:


> A riot of colour, life and art.......


Thanks a lot for your nice words, *dear Jane*! 



christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates as always, Roberto :cheers:


Thank you, *Christos*! You are really kind, my friend! 

*******

Dear friends, I think Covid 19 will keep me off the streets and out of public places for a few days. During these weeks I will post some photos from last
weekend and some other photos from my collection.

I wish you all good health as well as your loved ones and that our countries manage to overcome this situation with the least possible damage.



Mexico City - Myth of Water Fountain by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Casa Lamm Cultural Center - Tay Xacur by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Tlaloc Fountain - Diego Rivera by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Santa Fe District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Casa Lamm Cultural Center - Tay Xacur by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Cibeles Fountain by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Cibeles Fountain by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Condesa District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Casa Lamm Cultural Center by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Casa Lamm Cultural Center - Jorge Marín by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Casa Lamm Cultural Center - Tay Xacur by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## yansa

Dear Roberto,
some of my favourites are the Myth of Water Fountain with the tree shadow on the ground,
the dog with the green ball,
Santa fe District with violet flowers in the foreground and...
Cibeles Fountain with violet blossoms. :applause:
Great art again!
Thank you for showing, and I wish you and your beloved health in this difficult time! :hug:


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates, Roberto :cheers: stay safe at home...


----------



## LA fierce

The city of beautiful fountains!!!
You too be safe dear friend, the situation here in California is going from ridiculous to scary.


----------



## roballan

Amazing photos, as always. The spring season definitely plays along with the city.


----------



## Gratteciel

yansa said:


> Dear Roberto,
> some of my favourites are the Myth of Water Fountain with the tree shadow on the ground,
> the dog with the green ball,
> Santa fe District with violet flowers in the foreground and...
> Cibeles Fountain with violet blossoms. :applause:
> Great art again!
> Thank you for showing, and I wish you and your beloved health in this difficult time! :hug:


Thank you so much, *dear **Silvia*! 
Your feedbacks are always very welcome.



christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates, Roberto :cheers: stay safe at home...


Thank you very much, *Christos*! You are really kind, my friend! 



LA fierce said:


> The city of beautiful fountains!!!
> You too be safe dear friend, the situation here in California is going from ridiculous to scary.


Thanks a lot *dear Friend*. I send you a big hug and please take good care of yourself! 



roballan said:


> *Amazing photos, as always*. The spring season definitely plays along with the city.


Thank you, *dear Roballan*! I'm glad you like them. 

*******


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Casa Lamm Cultural Center - Juanita Pérez by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma - La Diana Fountain by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Casa Lamm Cultural Center - Juanita Pérez by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Cibeles Fountain by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Casa Lamm Cultural Center by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Luis Cabrera Garden by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Casa Lamm Cultural Center - Juanita Pérez by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr

*"As above, so below; as below so above." — The Kybalion*


Mexico City - Chapultepec Lake by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Casa Lamm Cultural Center - Juanita Pérez by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## LA fierce

The first picture of Paseo de la Reforma is just marvelous!
Thanks dear friend, I send you a hug!


----------



## yansa

Not a single weak shot - I enjoyed them all! :applause:
Thank you, dear Roberto! 

The colours of Juanita Perez' paintings are awesome, fresh and relaxing at the same time.
I especially love this one:



Gratteciel said:


> Mexico City - Casa Lamm Cultural Center - Juanita Pérez by francerobert2001, en Flickr


And on the last one I detected the Easter Rabbit.


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates as always, Roberto :cheers:


----------



## Gratteciel

*Ok, we are back!*



LA fierce said:


> The first picture of Paseo de la Reforma is just marvelous!
> Thanks dear friend, I send you a hug!


*Thank you dear friend! *



yansa said:


> Not a single weak shot - I enjoyed them all! :applause:
> Thank you so much, dear Roberto!
> 
> The colours of Juanita Perez' paintings are awesome, fresh and relaxing at the same time.
> I especially love this one:
> 
> And on the last one I detected the Easter Rabbit.


*Thank you very much, dear Silvia! *



christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates as always, Roberto :cheers:


*Thanks a lot, Cristos! *



Mexico City - Museo Soumaya-Casa Guillermo Tovar de Teresa by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Condesa District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec Avenue by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Casa Lamm Cultural Center - Tay Xacur by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Condesa District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Casa Lamm Cultural Center - Juanita Pérez by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Condesa District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Roma District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Tlaloc Fountain - Diego Rivera by francerobert2001, en Flickr

*Before Covid - 19*


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr

*Since last week - March, 15th*


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## Why-Why

At least SSC seems to be getting back to normal. Especially love those shots of the three fountains, Roberto: Tlaloc, Diana, and Cibeles. I take it that it's not advisable to wander the streets right at the moment?


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates, Roberto


----------



## MMJ1405

Good thing SSC is back, although it's gonna take us a second to readjust to this and the situation worldwide your thread is gonna come in handy, great updates.


----------



## Leongname

bravo, Robert! 👏 👏 👏
p.s. despite this new forum looks like a sh.. , your photos are awesome!


----------



## paul62

Great shots.


----------



## Romashka01

As always - colorful and nice! 
but the size of photos is too small for me


----------



## Christi69

Dear Roberto, beautiful pictures as usual, very quiet as if time had suspended (which it has, except for the people who are ill...). Keep posting, it allows us to travel out of our confined homes!


----------



## christos-greece

Romashka01 said:


> As always - colorful and nice!
> but the size of photos is too small for me


Robert's photos are great, very nice but in the new version of SSC photos indeed are small


----------



## Gratteciel

Why-Why said:


> At least SSC seems to be getting back to normal. Especially love those shots of the three fountains, Roberto: Tlaloc, Diana, and Cibeles. I take it that it's not advisable to wander the streets right at the moment?


Thank you very much, *Nick*! 
As almost everywhere; cinemas, theaters, museums, shopping malls, schools, and other places are closed. Many restaurants only provide takeaway service. We went out only to refill the pantry.
please, take care of yourself!



christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates, Roberto


Thank you so much,* Christos*. I really appreciate your nice comments! 



MMJ1405 said:


> Good thing SSC is back, although it's gonna take us a second to readjust to this and the situation worldwide your thread is gonna come in handy, great updates.


Thank you, *MMJ1405*. You are very kind, my friend. 



Leongname said:


> bravo, Robert! 👏 👏 👏
> p.s. despite this new forum looks like a sh.. , your photos are awesome!


Thank you so much, *Leon*! I'm glad you like them. 



paul62 said:


> Great shots.


Thank you so much, *Paul*! 



Christi69 said:


> Dear Roberto, beautiful pictures as usual, very quiet as if time had suspended (which it has, except for the people who are ill...). Keep posting, it allows us to travel out of our confined homes!


Thank you very much for your nice words, *dear Christi*! 



Romashka01 said:


> As always - colorful and nice!
> *but the size of photos is too small for me*





christos-greece said:


> Robert's photos are great, very nice but *in the new version of SSC photos indeed are small*


Thanks a lot, dear *Roman and Christos*! 

I don't know what happened to the size of the photos. They look exactly the same size on my computer as they did on the old platform. 

Does this size look better or is it still small?


Mexico City by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec Lake by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Casa Lamm Cultural Center - Jorge Marín by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Juárez Avenue by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Casa Lamm Cultural Center - Juanita Pérez by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Latin American Tower by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec Castle by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - José Luis Cuevas Museum - Antonio Delmar by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## Romashka01

Very beautiful update!  Thanks,Roberto

On my computer:

*The old platform SSC:*

(1024 px)












*And new:*

(673 × 538 px)


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates, Roberto


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

On my desktop computer the size of the images is the same, I don't know why some people have problems with that.

Anyway, great photos, as always. And take care of yourself, Roberto. 👊


----------



## Christi69

It might depend on the browser. One my computer (a Mac with Safari) the images are also smaller, but good quality.


----------



## Leongname

Romashka01 said:


> On my computer:
> 
> *The old platform SSC:*
> 
> (1024 px)
> 
> ........
> 
> *And new:*
> 
> (673 × 538 px)


a good way to use tablet. full screen 😉












oh!
I'm sorry Robert  another one beautiful update  a lovely image of the lake 📸🎨


----------



## Why-Why

From what I can tell, the new site doesn't require you to host your images on Flickr or equivalent, but hosts them itself. And if you click on each image, it expands to full screen, at least on my PC. It's awkward, but you can get the full impact of the images. Is this other people's experience? 
Love those shots of Chapultepec Lake and the Marin birdman, Roberto!


----------



## Why-Why

No, now the unhosted photos don't expand! Please ignore my second and third sentences above.


----------



## Gratteciel

*Roman; Christos; George; Christi; Leon and Nick
Thank you very much for your nice comments.  

Sorry, these are just photos from my collection. *


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Condesa District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Manuel Tolsá Square by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - National Museum of Art MUNAL by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Historic Centre by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma - Mural by Claudio Limón by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Historic Centre - National Museum of Cultures by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Santa Fe District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Cuemanco by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Palace of Fine Arts by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Santa Fe District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Archbishop&#x27;s Palace - SHCP Art Museum by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates, Roberto; well done


----------



## Leongname

such wonderful shots, Robert! 
I hope this time will turn back soon....


----------



## Why-Why

Lovely shots, Roberto. My favourites are the Shake Shack, the pelicans, and the Easter bunny.


----------



## diddyD

Gorgeous always


----------



## Salazar Rick

I really miss my city ... I hope this difficult situation ends.

Greetings friend and thank you very much for the photos 👍👍 👍


----------



## Romashka01

Santa Fe district looks so perfect! Love the jacaranda blossom on Paseo de la Reforma  Thanks for the photos! Happy Easter,Roberto!


----------



## Gratteciel

christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates, Roberto; well done


Thank you very much, *Christos*! 



Leongname said:


> such wonderful shots, Robert!
> I hope this time will turn back soon....


Thanks a lot, *Leon*! 



Why-Why said:


> Lovely shots, Roberto. My favourites are the Shake Shack, the pelicans, and the Easter bunny.


Thank you so much, *Nick*! 



diddyD said:


> Gorgeous always


Thank you, *DiddyD*! 



Salazar Rick said:


> I really miss my city ... I hope this difficult situation ends.
> Greetings friend and thank you very much for the photos 👍👍 👍


It is I who thanks you for visiting and commenting, *Dear Friend*! 



Romashka01 said:


> Santa Fe district looks so perfect! Love the jacaranda blossom on Paseo de la Reforma  Thanks for the photos! Happy Easter,Roberto!


Thank you very much, *Roman*! Happy Easter to you too. 

*I have not gone out to take new photos; I will continue to show photos I took before the contingency. I hope you don't mind
In fact, I've only been out to the supermarket.[color] 😡


Mexico City - Soumaya Museum by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Roma District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - National Cinematheque of Mexico by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Historic Centre by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Santa Fe by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Archbishop&#x27;s Palace SHCP Art Museum - Ismael Vargas by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Historic Centre by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Condesa District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Coyoacan District - Huayamilpas Ecological Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Historic Centre - Palace of the Autonomy by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - National Museum of Anthropology by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Hemiciclo a Juárez by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr*


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates, Roberto


----------



## Christi69

Dear Roberto, thanks! Any picture of your supermarket (I went to the "drive" of mine this morning)? It is always interesting to see inside supermarkets as they tell a lot about the culture in which they are set (so much frozen food in American supermarkets for instance!).


----------



## Leongname

just beautiful 👏👏👏


----------



## Gratteciel

christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates, Roberto


 *Thank you so much Christos!** *



Christi69 said:


> Dear Roberto, thanks! Any picture of your supermarket (I went to the "drive" of mine this morning)? It is always interesting to see inside supermarkets as they tell a lot about the culture in which they are set (so much frozen food in American supermarkets for instance!).


* Thanks a lot, dear Christi! *



Leongname said:


> just beautiful 👏👏👏


*Thank you very much, Leon! 

Dear Jane, how nice to see you in my thread. I miss your photos. 

 * * * * **


Mexico City - Museo Nacional de Antropología by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Plaza Carso by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Palace of Fine Arts by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - National Museum of Anthropology by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Alameda Park - Rodrigo de la Sierra by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Telegraph Museum by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Santa Fe - La Mexicana Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - National Palace by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - San Ángel District - San Luis Potosí Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## Salazar Rick

Amazing!!! ... great images of Mexico City!


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates, Roberto


----------



## Romashka01

As always  Beautiful city!

One of my favorites: https://live.staticflickr.com/4535/26890644379_f76d56e0a0_b.jpg


----------



## Why-Why

Especially love the girl and dog in La Mexicana Park! I'm guessing these definitely weren't taken on your way to the supermarket.


----------



## diddyD

A very nice update.


----------



## christos-greece

We would like to see more from CDMX, Roberto


----------



## Gratteciel

Salazar Rick said:


> Amazing!!! ... great images of Mexico City!


*Muchas gracias Amigo!*



christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates, Roberto


*Thank you so much, Christos!*



Romashka01 said:


> As always  Beautiful city!
> One of my favorites: https://live.staticflickr.com/4535/26890644379_f76d56e0a0_b.jpg


*Thank you, dear Roman!*



Why-Why said:


> Especially love the girl and dog in La Mexicana Park! I'm guessing these definitely weren't taken on your way to the supermarket.


*Ha ha, I actually made a little detour on my way to the supermarket so I could take those photos.
Thank you for your comments, Nick!*



diddyD said:


> A very nice update.


*Thank you so much DiddyD!*



christos-greece said:


> We would like to see more from CDMX, Roberto


*Voilà mon cher Ami!

* CDMX *


Mexico City - Santa Maria Morisco Kiosk by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Polanco - Lomas by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Rexona Racing by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Museo Universitario Arte Contemporáneo MUAC Restaurant - UNAM by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Historic Centre - San Ildefonso College - Museum and Cultural Center - Javier Marín Sculptures by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Polanco District - El Palacio de Hierro Department Store by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Condesa District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Casa Lamm Cultural Centre by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Manuel Tolsá Square by francerobert2001, en Flickr*


----------



## christos-greece

*Merci beaucoup, Roberto!*

Great, very nice photo updates btw


----------



## Gratteciel

*CDMX

Always look up!


Mexico City - Santa Maria Morisco Kiosk by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Stained glass ceiling inside theatre at Palace of Fine Arts by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - National Cinematheque of Mexico by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Gran Hotel Ciudad de México by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Soumaya Museum by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - National Museum of Art MUNAL by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - San Ángel District - Glass ceiling in the restaurant Saks by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Manacar Tower by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Telegraph Museum by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Ex-Teresa Arte Actual Museum by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Ex-Teresa Arte Actual Museum by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - National Palace by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - National Museum of Art MUNAL by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Historic Centre - Sanborns Restaurant by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - National Museum of Art MUNAL by francerobert2001, en Flickr*


----------



## Leongname

beautiful interiors of those buildings


----------



## christos-greece

Really awesome, very nice updates and well done, Roberto


----------



## Christi69

These ceilings are just stunning! Thanks Roberto!


----------



## Romashka01

Wow! Amazing pictures #4090


----------



## paul62

Always like looking through your thread.


----------



## Why-Why

Love those amazing ceilings, the Moorish pavilion, and the one from a bygone age of traffic on the Paseo de la Reforma.


----------



## Gratteciel

Leongname said:


> beautiful interiors of those buildings


*Thank you so much, Leon!*



christos-greece said:


> Really awesome, very nice updates and well done, Roberto


*Thank you very much, Christos!*



Christi69 said:


> These ceilings are just stunning! Thanks Roberto!


*Thank YOU dear Christi!*



Romashka01 said:


> Wow! Amazing pictures #4090


*Thanks a lot, dear Roman!*



paul62 said:


> Always like looking through your thread.


*Thank you for your nice comment, Paul!*



Why-Why said:


> Love those amazing ceilings, the Moorish pavilion, and the one from a bygone age of traffic on the Paseo de la Reforma.


*Thank you very much, Nick!

 Some Fountains

Las Ninfas Fountain


Mexico City - Las Ninfas Fountain by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec 2nd Section - Las Ninfas Fountain by francerobert2001, en Flickr

La Diana Fountain


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma - La Diana Fountain by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma - La Diana by francerobert2001, en Flickr

La Templanza Fountain


Mexico City - La Templanza Fountain by francerobert2001, en Flickr

Xochipilli Fountain


Mexico City - Paseo de los Compositores - Xochipilli Fountain by francerobert2001, en Flickr

Petróleos Fountain


Mexico City - Petróleos Fountain by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma - Fuente de Petroleos by francerobert2001, en Flickr

Físicos Nucleares Fountain


Mexico City - Chapultepec 2nd Section - Fuente Físicos Nucleares by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec 2nd Section by francerobert2001, en Flickr

Tlaloc Fountain


Mexico City - Chapultepec 2nd Section by francerobert2001, en Flickr

El Lago Fountain


Mexico City - Chapultepec 2nd Section by francerobert2001, en Flickr

Nezahualcóyotl Fountain


Mexico City - Chapultepec Park - Nezahualcóyotl Fountain by francerobert2001, en Flickr

The Myth of Water Fountain


Mexico City - The Myth of Water Fountain by francerobert2001, en Flickr

La Bombilla Park Fountain


Mexico City - San Angel District - La Bombilla Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - San Angel District - La Bombilla Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr

Cibeles Fountain


Mexico City - Cibeles Fountain by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Cibeles Fountain by francerobert2001, en Flickr



*


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates, Roberto


----------



## MMJ1405

Good set of the fountains and Chapultepec, by the way the other day I dived into your flickr account looking for material for the Latin Cup and you have very good photos, saludos!


----------



## Why-Why

Wonderful fountain set! My favourite is still the old-school Cibeles Fountain.


----------



## yansa

Dear Roberto, again I'm delighted by your wonderful photo mix! :applause:
The peacock, the bridge in Chimalistac District; the woman in red dress, La Templanza Fountain, the black helicopter gives me a thrill! , the elegant store at Condesa District and many, many more! Thank you!


----------



## Why-Why

Love the above, the peacock shot, and that crazy Santa Fe skyline.


----------



## openlyJane

So many lovely images. And I really like your experimental editing.


----------



## christos-greece

yansa said:


> Dear Roberto, again I'm delighted by your wonderful photo mix! :applause:
> *The peacock*, the bridge in Chimalistac District; *the woman in red dress*, *La Templanza Fountain*, the black helicopter gives me a thrill! , the elegant store at Condesa District and many, many more! Thank you!


We would like to see more like those photos above, Roberto


----------



## Taller Better

^^ Me too! How I miss sunny Mexico!


----------



## christos-greece

Taller Better said:


> ^^ Me too! How I miss sunny Mexico!


You had visit Mexico in vacation days in the past, right?


----------



## Taller Better

Probably over 20 times... it is like my home away from home!


----------



## Gratteciel

Leongname said:


> *It is a corporate building "Torre Caballito"*
> thanks mate  great building!
> 
> a nice set, Robert! *love this pic*: _
> 
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/28aRyes
> _ particularly for its background contents key:


*Thank you so much, Leon! I'm glad you like it. *



Romashka01 said:


> ^^ I like this picture too
> 
> Nice photos,Roberto! :applause:


*Thank you, Roman! you are very kind.*



christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates, Roberto; well done
> 
> I like this photo too:


*Thank you very much, Christos! I really appreciate it. *



yansa said:


> Dear Roberto, again I'm delighted by your wonderful photo mix! :applause:
> The peacock, the bridge in Chimalistac District; the woman in red dress, La Templanza Fountain, the black helicopter gives me a thrill! , the elegant store at Condesa District and many, many more! Thank you!


*Thank you dear Silvia for your nice comment!*



Why-Why said:


> Love the above, the peacock shot, and that crazy Santa Fe skyline.


*Thank you so much, Nick! Santa Fe buildings have really daring designs.*



openlyJane said:


> So many lovely images. And I really like your experimental editing.


*Thank you for your nice words dear Jane!*



christos-greece said:


> We would like to see more like those photos above, Roberto


*Of course, my dear friend!*



Taller Better said:


> ^^ Me too! How I miss sunny Mexico!


*Thank you very much, Taller Better!*



Taller Better said:


> Probably over 20 times... it is like my home away from home!


*How nice to hear that!

CDMX*


Mexico City - Santa Fe District - Javier Marín by francerobert2001, en Flickr



Mexico City - The Pink Zone by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Santa Fe by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - The National Palace by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Monumento a la Revolución by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Republic Square by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Juárez Avenue by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Santa Fe District - Calakmul Building by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec Avenue by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec Lake by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Iturbide Palace - Javier Marín Sculptures by francerobert2001, en Flickr

 by francerobert2001, en Flickr
[URL='https://flic.kr/p/2bJbEC9']
Mexico City - Roma District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Museum of Popular Art by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## Taller Better

Keep them coming; I love those sculptures!


----------



## yansa

A wonderful rose, dear friend!
Great the riders by Xavier Marin.
Love the impression from Republic Square - people and sculpture!
And I'm deeply impressed by the Xavier Marin sculptures at Iturbide Palace: Faces like they are coming alive, so expressive, and great colours of earth, wood, moss and green water plants...
Thank you for your always so great presentations, dear Roberto! :hug:


----------



## openlyJane

Just love the Javier Marin sculptures. Right up my street.


----------



## Why-Why

Such fabulous public art everywhere! And Javier Marín is a star of the first order.


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates once again Roberto; well done


----------



## Leongname

lovely update and very impressive image:

__
https://flic.kr/p/2j5rGGb
 👏


----------



## Romashka01

Superb pics,Roberto!  And I agree with Silvia about "Faces" by Javier Marin!


----------



## Gratteciel

Taller Better said:


> Keep them coming; I love those sculptures!


*Thank you very much Taller Better. Javier Marín and his brother Jorge are my favorite contemporary sculptors.*



yansa said:


> A wonderful rose, dear friend!
> Great the riders by Xavier Marin.
> Love the impression from Republic Square - people and sculpture!
> And I'm deeply impressed by the Xavier Marin sculptures at Iturbide Palace: Faces like they are coming alive, so expressive, and great colours of earth, wood, moss and green water plants...
> Thank you for your always so great presentations, dear Roberto! :hug:


*It is I who thanks you for your always kind comments, dear Silvia!*



openlyJane said:


> Just love the Javier Marin sculptures. Right up my street.


*Thank you very much for your kind comment, dear Jane!
I didn't know the expression "right up my street" and at first, I thought that there were sculptures of Marín in your street ; then I searched and found that it refers to "totally my taste, my style"
You always learn something new.
*



Why-Why said:


> Such fabulous public art everywhere! And *Javier Marín is a star of the first order*.


*Thank you so much, Nick! 
I totally agree with you.*



christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates once again Roberto; well done


*Thank you very much, Christos. you are very kind!*



Leongname said:


> lovely update and very impressive image:
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/2j5rGGb
> 👏


Thanks a lot, Leon. I'm glad you like that image!



Romashka01 said:


> Superb pics,Roberto!  And I agree with Silvia about "Faces" by Javier Marin!


*Thanks a lot, dear Roman. I really appreciate it

CDMX


Mexico City - La Templanza Fountain by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Banamex Cultural Palace Museum - Great Masters of Mexican Popular Art by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Palace of Fine Arts by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Tamayo Museum by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Polanco - Lomas by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Banamex Cultural Palace Museum - Great Masters of Mexican Popular Art by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Alameda Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Archbishop&#x27;s Palace SHCP Art Museum - Conchita Rivera by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec 2nd Section by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma - Diana Fountain by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Archbishop&#x27;s Palace SHCP Art Museum - Conchita Rivera by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Postal Palace by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - José L. Cuevas Museum by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - The Basilica of Our Lady of Guadalupe by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Archbishop&#x27;s Palace SHCP Art Museum - Conchita Rivera by francerobert2001, en Flickr

Bonus Javier Marín


Mexico City - Luis Cabrera Square - Javier Marín - Vainilla Head by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - The Palace of Iturbide - Javier Marín Sculptures by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Historic Centre - San Ildefonso College - Museum and Cultural Center - Javier Marín Sculptures by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - The Palace of Iturbide - Javier Marín Sculptures by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - The Palace of Iturbide - Javier Marín Sculptures by francerobert2001, en Flickr



*


----------



## Leongname

nice update, Robert!


----------



## Why-Why

More great Marín sculptures, and so beautifully photographed! I also loved your shot of the Postal Palace ... and what on earth is that angel doing in the first image?


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates, Roberto; well done


----------



## Romashka01

Wow! so many great, captivating photos :applause: 

interesting photo: 'Couple with antiseptic spray'  https://live.staticflickr.com/65535/49969796937_a697489ff2_b.jpg 

Among my favorites: https://live.staticflickr.com/8817/29744766356_840a8c133e_b.jpg


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

I hope everything will be OK, Roberto.


----------



## Leongname

excellent update, Robert, as usually 👏 
I like this art triptych of the version of the boy by Dario Villalba 
of course a pity news about earthquake.....


----------



## Why-Why

A very fine set, Roberto. As you'll have guessed, my favourite is the night heron standing on the weir.


----------



## christos-greece

Gratteciel said:


> The earthquake felt quite strong here in Mexico City; although the epicenter was in the southeast of Oaxaca, again!
> La Crucecita, Oaxaca where the epicenter of the earthquake was registered, is 723 kilometers from Mexico City.


When a magnitute of a earthquake is too strong its very logical.


----------



## LA fierce

Lovely pictures of Paseo de la Reforma, Polanco and Chapultepec Park, I love the art gallery displayed all along Paseo de la Reforma. 
It's a pleasure to be back and visit this unique thread. I send you a hug my friend.


----------



## pozayorker22

LA fierce said:


> Lovely pictures of Paseo de la Reforma, Polanco and Chapultepec Park, I love the art gallery displayed all along Paseo de la Reforma.
> It's a pleasure to be back and visit this unique thread. I send you a hug my friend.


Corazon te he mandado mensaje y no me lo haz contestado estas bien ?


----------



## LA fierce

pozayorker22 said:


> Corazon te he mandado mensaje y no me lo haz contestado estas bien ?


Te acabo de mandar un PM amiguis.


----------



## LA fierce

Finally I had some time to go back to the previous pages I have missed.
I love how Mexico City combines art, culture, history and a futuristic modern architecture.
Excellent job as always my dear friend.


----------



## yansa

I love your whole set, dear Roberto, especially the shot of the Frida Kahlo Museum in the Blue House (would love to walk around there) and the heron which seems to wait for a fish to jump. 
Sad to hear about the strong earthquake in Mexico!


----------



## Gratteciel

Romashka01 said:


> Lovely city! a nice mixture of photos!  thanks,Roberto!


*Thank you very much, Roman!*



Christi69 said:


> Dear Roberto, thanks for the gorgeous mix! I like the clothes of the model being photographed. The city seems quite hot (here we are at the beginning of our first heat wave : 32 today and perhaps 35 in two days...


*Thank you so much, dear Christi. You are very kind!
In fact, the summer heat is quite tolerable because it coincides with the rainy season; Temperatures range between 14 and 26 degrees on average.*



christos-greece said:


> *Great, very nice updates once again, Roberto*
> The earthquake was quite strong? How far is Mexico city from Oaxaca?


*Thank you very much for your nice words, Christos!*



Taller Better said:


> *Thanks, Roberto! Great photos. *Was sickening watching those swaying buildings in Oaxaca..
> I hope no buildings collapsed!


*Thanks a lot, Taller Better! I'm glad you like them.*



Skopje/Скопје said:


> I hope everything will be OK, Roberto.


*Thanks for your good wishes, George!*



Leongname said:


> excellent update, Robert, as usually 👏
> I like this art triptych of the version of the boy by Dario Villalba
> of course a pity news about earthquake.....


*Thank you so much, Leon. I really appreciate your nice comments.*



Why-Why said:


> A very fine set, Roberto. As you'll have guessed, my favourite is the night heron standing on the weir.


*Thank you so much, Nick! I knew you would like the heron. It is very beautiful.*



LA fierce said:


> Lovely pictures of Paseo de la Reforma, Polanco and Chapultepec Park, I love the art gallery displayed all along Paseo de la Reforma.
> It's a pleasure to be back and visit this unique thread. I send you a hug my friend.





LA fierce said:


> Finally I had some time to go back to the previous pages I have missed.
> I love how Mexico City combines art, culture, history and a futuristic modern architecture.
> Excellent job as always my dear friend.


*Dear friend,*
*What a pleasure you are back in my thread!*
*I hope you are well and please take good care of yourself. I send you a big hug.*



yansa said:


> I love your whole set, dear Roberto, especially the shot of the Frida Kahlo Museum in the Blue House (would love to walk around there) and the heron which seems to wait for a fish to jump.
> Sad to hear about the strong earthquake in Mexico!


*Thank you for your always kind words, dear Silvia!
I am happy to read your comments again in my thread.*

*CD**MX*


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - The pink Zone - Italiannis Restaurant by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma - Outdoor Art Gallery - María García Lumbreras by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Condesa District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma - Outdoor Art Gallery - Ale de la Torre by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Condesa District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Condesa District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Condesa District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - The Pink Zone by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma - Outdoor Art Gallery - Erandeni / Urhi Peña Capistrán by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Condesa District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Condesa District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Condesa District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## LA fierce

Lovely neighborhoods along Paseo de la Reforma. I wish one day I can walk through Condesa and Roma Districts.
Te mando un abrazote amigo mío.


----------



## Gratteciel

LA fierce said:


> Lovely neighborhoods along Paseo de la Reforma. I wish one day I can walk through Condesa District.
> Te mando un abrazote amigo mío.


*I am sure that very soon you will come to Mexico City and we will have a celebration in a restaurant in La Condesa, dear Friend.
Sure, we'll have to take a long walk around the district first.*


Mexico City - Condesa District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Condesa District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma - Outdoor Art Gallery - Berenice Medina by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Condesa District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma - Outdoor Art Gallery - Ixchel Estrada by francerobert2001, en Flickr

Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec Avenue by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma - Outdoor Art Gallery - Flavia Zorrilla Drago by francerobert2001, en Flickr

*Today again, thousands of people participate in a motorcade to request the resignation of the President*


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## LA fierce

The always innovative Mexico City!!!
Waiting for that day when we can meet dear friend.


----------



## Romashka01

Beautiful swan pond, replete with greenery (among my favorites)  Lovely and interesting pics!


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Mexico city once again, Roberto


----------



## Why-Why

Lovely sets as always, Roberto. Tell us a little about the Outdoor Art Gallery ... I love your selections from it.


----------



## Gratteciel

LA fierce said:


> The always innovative Mexico City!!!
> Waiting for that day when we can meet dear friend.


*Thank you very much, dear Friend. I send you a big... big hug!*



Romashka01 said:


> Beautiful swan pond, replete with greenery (among my favorites)  Lovely and interesting pics!


*Thank you so much for your nice comment about my pics, dear Roman!*



christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates from Mexico city once again, Roberto


*Thank you, Christos! You are really kind dear friend.*



Why-Why said:


> Lovely sets as always, Roberto. *Tell us a little about the Outdoor Art Gallery* ... I love your selections from it.


*Thank you, Nick! I'm glad you like them.*

On the Paseo de la Reforma you can find some open-air galleries; some of them are permanent although their collections are periodically changed (especially in the section that crosses the Chapultepec Forest); Other galleries are installed only for special occasions, such as this time

Currently, Mexican Women Illustrators exhibit drawings of women free of stereotypes in this open-air gallery on Paseo de la Reforma.
This sample is one of the visual proposals for Women's Time - Festival for Equality convened by the Government of Mexico City and various institutions
.
*Permanent*

Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr

*Temporary*

Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## LA fierce

I think Mexico City is one of the few cities in the world that displays art galleries along their main avenues.
Thanks for the beautiful images dear gratt!


----------



## paul62

👏Very good stuff.


----------



## openlyJane

Love both the watery setting of the Italian restaurant, a couple of sets up, and that unusual but charming plant container, besides the outdoor 'gallery'


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice photo updates


----------



## Gratteciel

LA fierce said:


> I think Mexico City is one of the few cities in the world that display art galleries along their main avenues.
> Thanks for the beautiful images dear gratt!


*Thank you very much, dear friend, for visiting my thread and for your kind comments. I sincerely hope that you are well.*



paul62 said:


> 👏Very good stuff.


*Thank you so much, Paul!*



openlyJane said:


> Love both the watery setting of the Italian restaurant, a couple of sets up, and that unusual but charming plant container, besides the outdoor 'gallery'


*Thank you very much, dear Jane. I'm glad you like my pictures.*



christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice photo updates


*Thank you so much, Christos. You are very kind!*

*CDMX*


Mexico City - Chapultepec Lake by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma - Outdoor Art Gallery - Alejandra Ríos by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Condesa District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec Avenue - La Esperanza Bakery by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec Lake by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Condesa District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Condesa District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma - Outdoor Art Gallery - Medusczka by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Condesa District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Condesa District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec Park - Altar a la Patria by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Condesa District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma - Outdoor Art Gallery - Eliza Moreno by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma - Jorge Marín by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## LA fierce

I love that shiny green areas from Mexico City.
And yes dear friend, I ended my quarantine process last Friday! 
I feel very energetic, and I'm always hungry. 
Thanks for your support dear gratt! I send you a huge huge hug!


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice photo updates, Roberto; well done


----------



## Leongname

a nice update, Robert 👏


----------



## Gratteciel

LA fierce said:


> I love that shiny green areas from Mexico City.
> And yes dear friend, I ended my quarantine process last Friday!
> I feel very energetic, and I'm always hungry.
> Thanks for your support dear gratt! I send you a huge huge hug!


*I'm so glad you are well, dear Friend! I send you a big hug!*



christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice photo updates, Roberto; well done


*Thank you so much, Christos! I really appreciate your support.*



Leongname said:


> a nice update, Robert 👏


*Thank you very much, Leon! You are really kind.*

*CDMX*


Mexico City - Chapultepec Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma - Outdoor Art Gallery - Minerva Rivas Martínez by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Roma District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma - Outdoor Art Gallery - Paulina Barraza G. by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Condesa District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Condesa District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec Lake - Adrift by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec Castle by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Roma District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma - Outdoor Art Gallery - Estelí Meza by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## Gratteciel

Mexico City - Chapultepec Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Condesa District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Condesa District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Roma District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Condesa District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Juárez District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec Avenue - La Esperanza Bakery by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma - Outdoor Art Gallery - John Marceline by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Condesa District - Her version of sneeze into the crook of your arm by francerobert2001, en Flickr



Mexico City - Condesa District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Insurgentes Avenue by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## LA fierce

Very interesting people from Mexico City, the high-quality of life is very noticeable. :hug:


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates; well done


----------



## Romashka01

Awesome pictures,Roberto  some of my favorites:


----------



## christos-greece

The cat its also my favorite one...


----------



## Gratteciel

LA fierce said:


> Very interesting people from Mexico City, the high-quality of life is very noticeable. :hug:


*Thank you very much my friend. *
*In fact, the quality of life varies greatly depending on the districts.*
*I send you a big hug, dear Friend!*



christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates; well done


*Thanks a lot, Christos! You are very, very kind.*



Romashka01 said:


> Awesome pictures,Roberto  some of my favorites:
> 
> *I'm glad you like my pictures, dear Roman. Thank you!*





christos-greece said:


> The cat its also my favorite one...


*In fact, that cute flirty cat looked like it was posing for the photo.*

*CDMX*


Mexico City - Condesa District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Condesa District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Roma District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Condesa District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Roma District - Rio de Janeiro Square by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma - Outdoor Art Gallery - Lulanny by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Roma District by francerobert2001, en Flickr

*Can you find the dog?*


Mexico City - Roma District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Roma District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Condesa District by francerobert2001, en Flickr




​


----------



## Salazar Rick

Chapultepec is an amazing place!!! 
Thanks for the photos dear friend, as usually are very very nice!


----------



## Why-Why

Fine sets, Roberto. My favourites are the sneezing girl and the dog walker, and I love those selections from the outdoor art gallery.


----------



## LA fierce

Thanks for the virtual trip to Mexico City dear friend!!!


----------



## Taller Better

The public art in Mexico City is stunning! All in all there seems to be a huge arts community there!
I do love looking through your updates.


----------



## Gratteciel

Salazar Rick said:


> Chapultepec is an amazing place!!!
> Thanks for the photos dear friend, as usually are very very nice!


*Thanks a lot, dear Friend for your kind comments! *



Why-Why said:


> Fine sets, Roberto. My favourites are the sneezing girl and the dog walker, and I love those selections from the outdoor art gallery.


*I'm glad you like them, Nick. Thank you so much!*



LA fierce said:


> Thanks for the virtual trip to Mexico City dear friend!!!


*Thank you, dear Friend. I send you a big... big hug!*



Taller Better said:


> The public art in Mexico City is stunning! All in all there seems to be a huge arts community there!
> I do love looking through your updates.


*Thank you very much, Taller Better. I really appreciate your kind words.*

*CDMX*


Mexico City - Lomas de Chapultepec District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Lomas de Chapultepec District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Polanco District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Lomas - Virreyes District - Virreyes Tower by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Polanco District - Masaryk Avenue by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Polanco District - Masaryk Avenue by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Polanco District - Masaryk Avenue by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Polanco District - Masaryk Avenue by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Polanco District - Masaryk Avenue by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma - Outdoor Art Gallery - Gloria Calderas by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Polanco District - Masaryk Avenue by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Lomas - Virreyes District - Virreyes Tower by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Lomas - Virreyes District - Virreyes Tower by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec 2nd Section - Lago Mayor by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates; well done, Roberto


----------



## LA fierce

This city is marvellous!


----------



## openlyJane

Mexico City looking as vibrant, lush and fabulous as ever!


----------



## Romashka01

Great set! I particularly like the last photo and funny picture by Gloria Calderas


----------



## 009

Good to see my favorite thread is still alive

Awesome pictures, I really must get back to CDMX. Hopefully the pandemic slows down soon


----------



## christos-greece

I would like to see more updates, Roberto


----------



## Why-Why

Love the plane shot, the girl with cacti, and the Calderas art. Stay healthy, Roberto.


----------



## Gratteciel

christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates; well done, Roberto


*Thanks a lot, Christos!*



LA fierce said:


> This city is marvellous!


*Thank you, dear Friend! I send you a hug.*



openlyJane said:


> Mexico City looking as vibrant, lush and fabulous as ever!


*Thank you very much for your nice words, dear Jane!*



Romashka01 said:


> Great set! I particularly like the last photo and funny picture by Gloria Calderas


*Thank you so much, dear Roman!*



009 said:


> Good to see my favorite thread is still alive
> 
> Awesome pictures, I really must get back to CDMX. Hopefully the pandemic slows down soon


*I really appreciate your kind comment, 009!*



christos-greece said:


> I would like to see more updates, Roberto


*Thank you very much for your support, Christos!*



Why-Why said:


> Love the plane shot, the girl with cacti, and the Calderas art. Stay healthy, Roberto.


*I'm glad you like them, Nick. Thank you!*

*CD**MX*


Mexico City - San Ángel District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - H. Colegio Militar Street by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - H. Colegio Militar Street by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec Lake by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Polanco District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma - Outdoor Art Gallery - Lorena Mondragón Rodríguez by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Condesa District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec 2nd Section - Lago Mayor by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec 2nd Section - Lago Mayor by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec Avenue - La Esperanza Bakery by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - The Lake Restaurant by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Franz Mayer Museum - Midori Suzuki by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec Lake by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## LA fierce

^^
This last image is cute!
I also loved the Colegio Militar Street picture.


----------



## roballan

Gorgeous set. These days the lakes look so calm and beautiful.


----------



## Leongname

another one beautiful update :applause: 
a toy-dog looks so cute )))


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates once again, Roberto


----------



## diddyD

Superb photography.


----------



## openlyJane

That's an unusual looking family cycle. I've not seen one quite like that before.


----------



## christos-greece

The last photo is indeed cute btw


----------



## Why-Why

Great set. Love that impatient couple waiting (I assume) for their unseen dog to emerge from the water.


----------



## Gratteciel

LA fierce said:


> ^^
> This last image is cute!
> I also loved the Colegio Militar Street picture.


*Thank you so much, dear Friend!*



roballan said:


> Gorgeous set. These days the lakes look so calm and beautiful.


*Thank you Roballan! I'm glad you like it.*



Leongname said:


> another one beautiful update :applause:
> a toy-dog looks so cute )))


*Thanks a lot, Leon! You are very kind.*



christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates once again, Roberto


*Thank you for your nice words, Christos!*



diddyD said:


> Superb photography.


*I really appreciate your kind comments, DiddyD!*



openlyJane said:


> That's an unusual looking family cycle. I've not seen one quite like that before.


*Thank you for visiting my thread, dear Jane!*
*That strange bike caught my attention.*
*I hope the child does not end up dizzy.*



christos-greece said:


> The last photo is indeed cute btw


*I'm glad you like it, Christos!*



Why-Why said:


> Great set. Love that impatient couple waiting (I assume) for their unseen dog to emerge from the water.


*You're right Nick; they were waiting for their dog.
Thanks for your kind words.

CDMX*

*One man orchestra*

Mexico City - Condesa District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Museo Universitario de Arte Contemporáneo by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Polanco District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Lomas Virreyes District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Santa Fe - La Mexicana Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec 2nd Section by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Polanco District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Roma District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Condesa District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Historic Centre by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Bucareli Avenue - Chinese Clock by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City . Museo del Estanquillo by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## Leongname

a nice set Robert! as usually.... 👍


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates once again, Roberto


----------



## Romashka01

Beautiful! Loved that cozy alley (last photo)  So green in Polanco districs.. giant cactus in pots caught my attention (#8)


----------



## LA fierce

Beautiful pictures!


----------



## Rainbow Boy

You make the city look sexy


----------



## Rekarte

Mexico City look great! clean and with a good urbanism


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates Roberto and well done once again


----------



## Taller Better

Your photos of Mexico City always make me smile and give me a warm feeling inside. Wish I could visit this year.


----------



## Gratteciel

christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates Roberto and well done once again


*Thank you very much, dear Friend! You are always very kind. *



Taller Better said:


> Your photos of Mexico City always make me smile and give me a warm feeling inside. Wish I could visit this year.


*Thank you for your nice comment, Taller Better. 
I hope you can return to Mexico soon and hopefully your trip includes Mexico City.*

*Thank you all very much for your views, likes and comments!*

*CD**MX*

https://flic.kr/p/2k9SjxJ
Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Hidalgo Avenue by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Santa Fe District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Roma District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Reforma 222 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Historic Centre by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - National Canal by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec Lake by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Condesa District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Franz Mayer Museum by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Luis Cabrera Square by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Historic Centre - 5 de Mayo Street by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## Leongname

a nice update, Robert! life still goes on 
is it a painting or a graffiti: https://live.staticflickr.com/65535/50557310476_62b437a263_b.jpg? I like it 
p.s. a funny lion in a mask  unfortunately I can't see the video from barcode, it is private


----------



## openlyJane

Lovely images.


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates once again, Roberto


----------



## roballan

Beautiful set, as usual. Life goes on as Mexico City it's starting to recover from this traumatic experience.

Gotta love the HSBC lion with a facemark - hilarious!


----------



## Romashka01

Amazing pics, interesting mix! 




P.S. lion from Lviv: https://g.io.ua/img_aa/large/4284/83/42848377.jpg


----------



## yansa

Excellent as always, dear Roberto! 
One of my favourites is the picture of the young man with the historic bicycle.


----------



## Salazar Rick

beautiful images, Mexico City looks very interesting and fascinating despite the difficult days 😩😩

Mi favorita el camellón de nochebuenas sobre Reforma, te mando un saludo y muchas gracias por las fotos querido amigo!!!


----------



## LA fierce

Great images my dear friend!!!


----------



## Gratteciel

Christmas Time IV by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## Christi69

Dear Roberto, thanks. A very Happy New Year to you and your family!


----------



## christos-greece

*Happy New Year, Roberto*


----------



## Gratteciel

Leongname said:


> a nice update, Robert! life still goes on
> *is it a painting or a graffiti: https://live.staticflickr.com/65535/50557310476_62b437a263_b.jpg? I like it*
> p.s. a funny lion in a mask  unfortunately I can't see the video from barcode, it is private


*Thank you so much, Leon!
It is a graffiti*



openlyJane said:


> Lovely images.


*Thank you very much, dear Jane!*



christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates once again, Roberto


*Thanks a lot, Christos. You are very kind!*



roballan said:


> Beautiful set, as usual. Life goes on as Mexico City it's starting to recover from this traumatic experience.
> Gotta love the HSBC lion with a facemark - hilarious!


*Thank you, dear Friend! 
Hope you and all your loved ones are okay.*



Romashka01 said:


> Amazing pics, interesting mix!
> P.S. lion from Lviv: https://g.io.ua/img_aa/large/4284/83/42848377.jpg


*Thank you very much, dear Roman!*



yansa said:


> Excellent as always, dear Roberto!
> One of my favourites is the picture of the young man with the historic bicycle.


*Thank you, dear Silvia! I miss you so much!*



Salazar Rick said:


> beautiful images, Mexico City looks very interesting and fascinating despite the difficult days 😩😩
> Mi favorita el camellón de nochebuenas sobre Reforma, te mando un saludo y muchas gracias por las fotos querido amigo!!!


*Thank you so much, dear Friend! Yo también te mando un saludo afectuoso.*



LA fierce said:


> Great images my dear friend!!!


*Thank you very much, dear Friend! Big hug from here to LA!*



Christi69 said:


> Dear Roberto, thanks. A very Happy New Year to you and your family!


*Thanks a lot, dear Christi! I really appreciate your kind words.

CDMX


Mexico City - FYJA Polanco en Flores 2019 by francerobert2001, en Flickr*


Mexico City - Chapultepec Lake by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec Lake by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec Lake by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec Lake by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Condesa District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec Lake by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec Lake by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Altar a la Patria by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Juárez Avenue by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Botanical Garden by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec Lake by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Soumaya Museum - Anónimo Novohispano by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec Park - Heron with lunch by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Soumaya Museum - Salvador Dalí by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates; well done, Roberto


----------



## Arch98

Great city. Awesome thread!


----------



## Christi69

Dear Roberto, welcome back! It had been to long a wait, but fortunately you had beautiful photographs in store for our pleasure!


----------



## Romashka01

Lovely photos! Thank you for greenery and spring vibes 🙂


----------



## openlyJane

Love those two very Mexican ( native in style) looking tower blocks beyond the lake.


----------



## Gratteciel

*CDMX*


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Tamayo Museum - Otrxs Mundxs - Group Exhibition - Guillermo Santamarina by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Tamayo Museum - Otrxs Mundxs - Group Exhibition by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Juárez Avenue by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Polanco District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Tamayo Museum - Otrxs Mundxs - Group Exhibition by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Polanco District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Polanco District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Soumaya Museum by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Tamayo Museum - Otrxs Mundxs - Group Exhibition by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Juárez Avenue - Mounted Police by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Tamayo Museum - Otrxs Mundxs - Group Exhibition by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Polanco District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## openlyJane

Those police horses look quite a distinctive breed?

Beautiful insect-like brooch. Exquisite.


----------



## Gratteciel

openlyJane said:


> Those police horses look quite a distinctive breed?
> 
> Beautiful insect-like brooch. Exquisite.


Dear Jane,
Those horses are of the Aztec breed. The Aztec horse is a Mexican equine breed obtained by combining three different lineages.


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates once again and well done, Robert


----------



## Gratteciel

christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates once again and well done, Robert


*Thank you very much, Christos. You are really kind!  *

*CDMX*


México City - Salón de la Plástica Mexicana - Laura Elenes by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Ángela Peralta Street by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Roma District - Bazaar by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Tamayo Museum - Otrxs Mundxs - Group Exhibition - Yann Gertsberger by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Roma District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Tamayo Museum - Otrxs Mundxs - Group Exhibition - Ana Segovia by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Roma District - Bazaar by francerobert2001, en Flickr


México City - La Romita by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Roma District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Roma District - Bazaar by francerobert2001, en Flickr


México City - Roma District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Roma District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


México City - Salón de la Plástica Mexicana - Alfredo Cardona Chacón by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## paul62

A street photographers heaven.


----------



## openlyJane

Is that a young Frieda Kahlo on the poster above? She looks just like my son's Chilean girlfriend in that image.


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates once again; well done, Robert


----------



## Leongname

a nice streets view update, Robert


----------



## Sydlicious

Beautifully manicured streets mate ... the jacaranda’s in full bloom are so beautiful ... I think that I will be quite happy in the Roma District


----------



## skymantle

Still and amazing thread. It's like and better than going to an art and design magazine!


----------



## Gratteciel

paul62 said:


> A street photographers heaven.


*Thank you very much, Paul!  *



openlyJane said:


> Is that a young Frieda Kahlo on the poster above? She looks just like my son's Chilean girlfriend in that image.


*Hello dear Jane. Thanks for your interest in my thread. 
This painting represents a young indigenous woman from the Oaxaca region.
Your son's girlfriend must be very pretty!*



christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates once again; well done, Robert


*Thank you very much for your always kind comments. Christos! *



Leongname said:


> a nice streets view update, Robert


*Thank you so much, Leon!* 



Sydlicious said:


> Beautifully manicured streets mate ... the jacaranda’s in full bloom are so beautiful ... *I think that I will be quite happy in the Roma District*


*Thank you very much, Syd! 
So when you come to Mexico City, I will treat you to a meal at a restaurant in the Roma District.*



skymantle said:


> Still and amazing thread. It's like and better than going to an art and design magazine!


*Nice to see you on my thread again, Skymantle! 
Thank you very much for your kind words.
I would very much like to see again the great photos that you used to post in your thread.

CDMX*


Mexico City - Polanco District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Polanco District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Polanco District by francerobert2001, en Flickr

*This paint is made with soluble coffee, acrylic, epoxy resin and cotton paper. It is part of the exhibition "1001 Cups of Coffee"*


Mexico City - Torre del Reloj Gallery - Alejandro Vázquez Suárez by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Trick Eye Museum by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Polanco District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Polanco District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Polanco District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Torre del Reloj Gallery - Alejandro Vázquez Suárez by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Polanco District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Polanco District - Presidente Masaryk Avenue by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Polanco District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Polanco District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Polanco District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Polanco District - Presidente Masaryk Avenue by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Torre del Reloj Gallery - Alejandro Vázquez Suárez by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Polanco District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec Park 2nd Section by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Alameda Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Tamayo Museum - Otrxs Mundxs - Group Exhibition - Barbara Sánchez - Kane by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## TM_Germany

I really like all the streetlife, -art und -trees in Mexico city! Looks like such a vibrant place.


----------



## Christi69

Wonderful spring, captured by your wonderful photos!


----------



## Christi69

and you have your own Netflix pseudo-reality TV series, Luis Miguel I had never heard of (as you might for French Netflix series indeed)!


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates once again, Roberto and well done


----------



## Gratteciel

TM_Germany said:


> I really like all the streetlife, -art und -trees in Mexico city! Looks like such a vibrant place.


*Thank you so much for your nice comments, TM_Germany!*



Christi69 said:


> Wonderful spring, captured by your wonderful photos!


*Thank you, dear Christi! You are very Kind!*



Christi69 said:


> and you have your own Netflix pseudo-reality TV series, Luis Miguel I had never heard of (as you might for French Netflix series indeed)!



*Luis Miguel is a Mexican singer (of Puerto Rican origin) very famous throughout the Spanish-speaking world. That Netflix series is about his life.*
*The truth is, I have not been interested in seeing a single chapter of the series; however, I do like some of Luis Miguel's songs.*








christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates once again, Roberto and well done


*Thank you very much, Christos. I really appreciate your always kind comments.
*
*CDMX*


Mexico City - Roma District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Tamayo Museum - Otrxs Mundxs - Group Exhibition by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Polanco District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Roma District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Roma District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Polanco District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Palace of Fine Arts- Jazzamoart by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Santa Fe District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec Park 2nd Section by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Tamayo Museum - Otrxs Mundxs - Group Exhibition by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec Lake by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec Lake - Stowaways by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Tamayo Museum - Otrxs Mundxs - Group Exhibition by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Presidente Masaryk Avenue by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Dr. Mora Street by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Historic Centre - Guatemala Street by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Polanco District - Ejército Nacional Avenue by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## Leongname

beautiful pics :applause:


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates once again and well done, Roberto


----------



## Déa_

The version of La Barca with Luis Miguel is beautiful!❤


----------



## Gratteciel

*CD**MX*


Mexico City - Historic Centre by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Cuemanco by francerobert2001, en Flickr

*Xochimilco Ecological Park extends over 148 hectares. It is the largest park in Mexico City after Chapultepec Park. One of the 
park's functions is to provide shelter for wildlife. *


Mexico City - Parque Ecológico Xochimilco by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Parque Ecológico Xochimilco by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Parque Ecológico Xochimilco by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Parque Ecológico Xochimilco by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Parque Ecológico Xochimilco by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Parque Ecológico Xochimilco by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Parque Ecológico Xochimilco by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Condesa District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Parque Ecológico Xochimilco by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Parque Ecológico Xochimilco by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Parque Ecológico Xochimilco by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Parque Ecológico Xochimilco by francerobert2001, en Flickr

*To be continue...*


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates once again, Roberto


----------



## Gratteciel

christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates once again, Roberto


*Thank you very much, Christos!

CDMX*


Mexico City - Chapultepec Avenue by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Parque Ecológico Xochimilco by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Parque Ecológico Xochimilco by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Condesa District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


México City - Parque Ecológico Xochimilco by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Plaza Carso by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Roma District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec Park 2nd Section by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Parque Ecológico Xochimilco by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


México City - Parque Ecológico Xochimilco by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Parque Ecológico Xochimilco by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Condesa District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Parque Ecológico Xochimilco by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Parque Ecológico Xochimilco by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Once again great, very nice updates, Roberto


----------



## Christi69

Water and shade, very useful in summertime! Very nice pictures, as usual.


----------



## christos-greece

We would like to see more updates, Roberto


----------



## Gratteciel

christos-greece said:


> Once again great, very nice updates, Roberto


*Thank you very much, Christos! *



Christi69 said:


> Water and shade, very useful in summertime! Very nice pictures, as usual.


*Thanks a lot, dear Christi! *



christos-greece said:


> We would like to see more updates, Roberto


Voilà! 

*CDMX*


Mexico City - Manuel Tolsá Square by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma - Love is in the air... by francerobert2001, en Flickr


México City - Parque Ecológico Xochimilco by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Hidalgo Avenue by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Franz Mayer Museum by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Juárez District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Manuel Tolsá Square by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Franz Mayer Museum- Tomasz Markowski by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Manuel Tolsá Square by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Juárez District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Great set, but the photo with the bicyclists is just... hurtful


----------



## Leongname

beautiful updates, Robert 👏
a great shot: 👍 👇 



Spoiler





__
https://flic.kr/p/2mmwybR


----------



## Christi69

Some quite unusual pictures, very pleasurable! Thanks


----------



## Romashka01

Superb pics 🙂 My favorites - _Paseo de la Reforma (with small dog)_ and_ 'Love is in the air' _


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates once again, Roberto


----------



## LA fierce

Beautiful images dear friend, sorry for not posting any comments lately, but the pandemic made me feel very depressed.


----------



## Christi69

We miss you Roberto, I hope everything is fine for you and your family


----------



## Gratteciel

Christi69 said:


> We miss you Roberto, I hope everything is fine for you and your family


My family and I are well *dear Christi*. Thank you very much for your good wishes. I also hope that you and your loved ones are all well.
It is true that I have been a little absent from this forum, but it is all due to an excessive workload at the university. Working online is very 
pleasant, however the almost personalized attention to students takes a long time. 
The good news is that we will soon be back to our usual way of working on campus.
In a few days I will be updating my threads.
Thank you again for your interest and for your kind words.


----------



## christos-greece

We wait to come back and see the new updates, Roberto


----------



## Christi69

Gratteciel said:


> Working online is very
> pleasant, however the almost personalized attention to students takes a long time.
> The good news is that we will soon be back to our usual way of working on campus.


Well, after a while you get fed up with seeing only the black boxes with the names of the students and not a lot of feedback! It was as if I were teaching a graveyard... Fortunately we also went back to university life "in the flesh", although with masks.
I am very pleased to see you will soon be back! I am looking forward to admiring your lively, arty, meaningful pictures!


----------



## Gratteciel

Skopje/Скопје said:


> Great set, but the photo with the bicyclists is just... hurtful


*Thank you very much, George!*



Leongname said:


> beautiful updates, Robert 👏
> a great shot: 👍 👇


T*hank you, Leon! You are very kind.*



Christi69 said:


> Some quite unusual pictures, very pleasurable! Thanks


*Thanks a lot dear Christi for your always nice comments!*



Romashka01 said:


> Superb pics 🙂 My favorites - _Paseo de la Reforma (with small dog)_ and_ 'Love is in the air' _


*Thank you so much, dear Roman!*



christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates once again, Roberto


*Thank you very much, Christos for your support!*



LA fierce said:


> Beautiful images dear friend, sorry for not posting any comments lately, but the pandemic made me feel very depressed.


*I hope you feel better, dear friend. I am very happy to see you again in my thread.

CDMX*


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Alameda Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - SHCP Art Gallery by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - SHCP Art Gallery - José Castro Leñero by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Alameda Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - SHCP Art Gallery - Juan Sebastián Barberá by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Condesa District - Venezuelan Orchestra by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Historic Center - SHCP Art Gallery by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - SHCP Art Gallery - Armando Ahuatzi by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Condesa District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Outdoor Gallery in Paseo de la Reforma - Gerardo Suzán by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## LA fierce

Beautiful city, you should be proud of it!!!!


----------



## Romashka01

Lovely update!


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates once more, Roberto


----------



## Gratteciel

LA fierce said:


> Beautiful city, *you should be proud of it!!!!*


*I am, dear Friend. I send you a big... big hug!*



Romashka01 said:


> Lovely update!


*Thank you so much, dear Roman!*



christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates once more, Roberto


*Thank you Christos. You are really a nice person!*

*CDMX*


Mexico City by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Polanco Skyline by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Plaza de la República by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec Castle by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec Castle by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - SHCP Art Gallery - Miguel Carrillo Lara by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec Castle by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Plaza de la República by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec Castle by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Plaza de la República by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma from Chapultepec Castle by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Plaza de la República by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## LA fierce

Polanco’s skyline is dense and modern, i also like the sculptures related to El Día de Muertos!
Mexico City Is undoubtedly Latin America’s capital city!!!


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates once more and well done, Roberto


----------



## Gratteciel

LA fierce said:


> Polanco’s skyline is dense and modern, i also like the sculptures related to El Día de Muertos!
> Mexico City Is undoubtedly Latin America’s capital city!!!


*Thank you so much for all your nice comments, dear Friend! * 




christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates once more and well done, Roberto


*Thank you very much, Christos. You are very kind! *

*CDMX*


Mexico City - Chapultepec Castle by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec Lake by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec Castle by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Polanco Skyline by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Plaza Satélite Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - SHCP Art Gallery - Luis Nishizawa by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Plaza Satélite Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec Castle by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Historic Center by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec Park - by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec Park 2nd Section - Físicos Nucleares Fountain by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Plaza Satélite by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec Castle by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## Romashka01

I really like Chapultepec Castle, a nice and tidy palace 

Looks like very special wedding photoshoot: https://live.staticflickr.com/65535/51644747592_855fc19603_b.jpg


----------



## Christi69

Nice pictures, art and interesting people as usual!


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates once again and well done, Roberto


----------



## Gratteciel

Romashka01 said:


> I really like Chapultepec Castle, a nice and tidy palace
> Looks like very special wedding photoshoot: https://live.staticflickr.com/65535/51644747592_855fc19603_b.jpg


*Thank you for your nice comments, dear Roman! *



Christi69 said:


> Nice pictures, art and interesting people as usual!


*Thank you very much, dear Christi! *



christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates once again and well done, Roberto


*Thanks a lot. Christos! You are very kind. 

Dear Jane,*
*How nice that you visit my thread. It has been a long time since I saw you in SSC.*
*I'd love for you to update your thread. I really miss your photos.  

CDMX*


Mexico City - Chapultepec Castle by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma - Outdoor Gallery by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Masaryk Avenue by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Juárez Avenue by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Archbishop&#x27;s Palace SHCP Art Museum - Rafael Coronel by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma - Outdoor Gallery - Catrinas in Pandemic: A Global Feeling by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Archbishop&#x27;s Palace SHCP Art Museum - Rafael Coronel by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec Lake by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma - Outdoor Gallery - Catrinas in Pandemic: A Global Feeling by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Masaryk Avenue by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma - Outdoor Gallery - Catrinas in Pandemic: A Global Feeling by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Archbishop&#x27;s Palace SHCP Art Museum - Rafael Coronel by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## Leongname

beautiful, as usual!


----------



## Gratteciel

Leongname said:


> beautiful, as usual!


*Thank you very much, Leon!*

*CDMX*

https://flic.kr/p/2mJQoAFhttps://flic.kr/p/2mJQoAF
Mexico City - Carso by francerobert2001, en Flickr

https://flic.kr/p/2mHjt7Nhttps://flic.kr/p/2mHjt7N
Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma - Outdoor Gallery - Catrinas in Pandemic: A Global Feeling by francerobert2001, en Flickr

https://flic.kr/p/2mHdQmChttps://flic.kr/p/2mHdQmC
Mexico City - Presidente Masaryk Avenue by francerobert2001, en Flickr

https://flic.kr/p/2mGgcXohttps://flic.kr/p/2mGgcXo
Mexico City - Archbishop&#x27;s Palace SHCP Art Museum - Rafael Coronel by francerobert2001, en Flickr

https://flic.kr/p/2mJTQZuhttps://flic.kr/p/2mJTQZu
Mexico City - Soumaya Museum by francerobert2001, en Flickr

https://flic.kr/p/2mJUUZThttps://flic.kr/p/2mJUUZT
Mexico City - Soumaya Museum by francerobert2001, en Flickr

https://flic.kr/p/2mHjvJBhttps://flic.kr/p/2mHjvJB
Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma - Outdoor Gallery - Catrinas in Pandemic: A Global Feeling by francerobert2001, en Flickr

https://flic.kr/p/2mJQo3bhttps://flic.kr/p/2mJQo3b
Mexico City - Antara by francerobert2001, en Flickr

https://flic.kr/p/2mHnTTMhttps://flic.kr/p/2mHnTTM
Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr

https://flic.kr/p/2mHiMrFhttps://flic.kr/p/2mHiMrF
Mexico City - Masaryk Avenue by francerobert2001, en Flickr

https://flic.kr/p/2mG7hdhhttps://flic.kr/p/2mG7hdh
Mexico City - Reforma 222 by francerobert2001, en Flickr

https://flic.kr/p/2mGfS33https://flic.kr/p/2mGfS33
Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr

https://flic.kr/p/2mJRH4Yhttps://flic.kr/p/2mJRH4Y
Mexico City - Telcel Underground Theater by francerobert2001, en Flickr

https://flic.kr/p/2mJQofFhttps://flic.kr/p/2mJQofF
Mexico City - Antara by francerobert2001, en Flickr

https://flic.kr/p/2mGsM4Ahttps://flic.kr/p/2mGsM4A
Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from *CDMX* once again, Roberto


----------



## Gratteciel

christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates from *CDMX* once again, Roberto


*Thank you very much, Christos. You are really kind!  

CDMX*


Mexico City - El Palacio de Hierro Department Store by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Miyana by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec Castle by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - El Palacio de Hierro Department Store by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Archbishop&#x27;s Palace SHCP Art Museum - Rafael Coronel by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Long line to enter the Soumaya Museum by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Masaryk Avenue by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Plaza Satélite Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## openlyJane

Seriously! Does it_ ever _rain in Mexico City? 

.......from stormy, grey and dark England.


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from *CDMX* once again, Roberto


----------



## Christi69

Dogs are quite often portrayed in your pictures. Do you like them or are them just interesting picturial material?


----------



## christos-greece

Christi69 said:


> Dogs are quite often portrayed in your pictures. Do you like them or are them just interesting picturial material?


I wonder the same...


----------



## gabrielbabb

openlyJane said:


> Seriously! Does it_ ever _rain in Mexico City?
> 
> .......from stormy, grey and dark England.


Actually. it rains 14% more in Mexico City than in London, the difference is that when it happens it rains cats and dogs. Also it is easier to take a photo without pollution/clouds during Christmas - New Year, because everyone is on vacation or at home.









Compare the Climate and Weather in London and Mexico City - Weather Spark







weatherspark.com


----------



## christos-greece

Mexico city its a rain city?


----------



## Gratteciel

christos-greece said:


> Mexico city its a rain city?


The rainy season in Mexico City lasts from June until November. The rain usually hits in the afternoon or evenings, there's still plenty of time in the morning to get outside.


----------



## Josedc

I really like all the art work pictures


----------



## Gratteciel

christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates once again, Roberto


*Thank you very much, Christos!*



Leongname said:


> beautiful images... as usually 👍


*Thanks a lot, Leon!*



Josedc said:


> I really like all the art work pictures


*Thank you so much, Josedc!*

*CD**MX*


Mexico City - Museo Nacional de Antropología by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Historic Centre by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Museo Nacional de Antropología by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Museo Nacional de Antropología by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Museo de Arte Moderno by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Museo de Arte Moderno by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Museo de Arte Moderno by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Museo Nacional de Antropología by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Museo Nacional de Antropología by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Museo Nacional de Antropología by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Museo de Arte Moderno by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec - Fuente del Quijote by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Los Pinos - Cultural Center by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec - Casa del Lago by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Museo de Arte Moderno by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Jumex Museum - Urs Fischer by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Casa del Lago by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## openlyJane

Beautiful flower images.


----------



## christos-greece

Once more great, very nice updates; well done


----------



## Romashka01

Vibrant cosmopolitan city! Beautiful and interesting pics


----------



## Leongname

a nice set, Robert! That pic at the bottom caught my eye


----------



## Christi69

Very. nice! You are always able to capture the right moment, for people, animals, plants, and even buildings! Thanks again


----------



## Gratteciel

openlyJane said:


> Beautiful flower images.


*Thank you, dear Jane!*



christos-greece said:


> Once more great, very nice updates; well done


*Thanks a lot, Christos!*



Romashka01 said:


> Vibrant cosmopolitan city! Beautiful and interesting pics


*Thank you, dear Roman!*


Leongname said:


> a nice set, Robert! That pic at the bottom caught my eye


*
Thank you so much, Leon!*



Christi69 said:


> Very. nice! You are always able to capture the right moment, for people, animals, plants, and even buildings! Thanks again


*Thank you, dear Christi!*

*CD**MX*


Mexico City - Chapultepec by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Tamayo Museum - Julio Galán by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Alameda Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Los Pinos - Cultural Center by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Condesa District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Tamayo Museum - Ugo Rondinone by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Alameda Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Tamayo Museum - Julio Galán by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Tamayo Museum - Ugo Rondinone by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Tamayo Museum - Ugo Rondinone by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## Leongname

Ave-Maria 👍☺


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates as always, Roberto; well done


----------



## Romashka01

Amazing photos! #7 among my favorites.
The Tamayo museum is definitely a must-visit place for art lovers.


----------



## falp6

Aweome pics of Mexico City 👏


----------



## Totu

I love México City. Great! Thanks for the pics!


----------



## Gratteciel

Leongname said:


> Ave-Maria 👍☺





christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates as always, Roberto; well done





Romashka01 said:


> Amazing photos! #7 among my favorites.
> The Tamayo museum is definitely a must-visit place for art lovers.





falp6 said:


> Aweome pics of Mexico City 👏





Totu said:


> I love México City. Great! Thanks for the pics!


*Thank you very much. dear Friends! I really appreciate all your kind comments.  *

*CDMX*


Mexico City - Alameda Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Gay Pride Day 2022 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Gay Pride Day 2022 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Gay Pride Day 2022 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Gay Pride Day 2022 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Tamayo Museum - Julio Galán by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Los Pinos - Cultural Center by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Gay Pride Day 2022 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Gay Pride Day 2022 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Historic Centre by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Telcel Underground Theater by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Gay Pride Day 2022 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Gay Pride Day 2022 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Gay Pride Day 2022 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Tamayo Museum - Ugo Rondinone by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Gay Pride Day 2022 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Gay Pride Day 2022 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Alameda Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates once again, Roberto


----------



## Gratteciel

christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates once again, Roberto


*Thank you very much, Christos! You are very kind.  *

*CDMX*


Mexico City - Tamayo Museum - Ugo Rondinone by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Gay Pride Day 2022 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Historic Centre by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - SHCP Art Gallery - Irma Palacios by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Gay Pride Day 2022 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Tamayo Museum - Ugo Rondinone by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Tamayo Museum - Ugo Rondinone by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Historic Centre by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - SHCP Art Gallery - Irma Palacios by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Gay Pride Day 2022 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Jumex Museum - Urs Fischer by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Gay Pride Day 2022 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Tamayo Museum - Ugo Rondinone by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Gay Pride Day 2022 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Tamayo Museum - Julio Galán by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - SHCP Art Gallery - Irma Palacios by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Carso by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## Christi69

So many colours! Thanks for the reportage


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Mexico city once again Roberto


----------



## Gratteciel

Christi69 said:


> So many colours! Thanks for the reportage


*Thank you very much, dear Christi! I really appreciate your always nice coments. *  



christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates from Mexico city once again Roberto


*Thanks a lot, Christos! I'm glad you like the pictures. 

CDMX*


Mexico City - Chapultepec Park from SAMOS Restaurant by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma - Cow Parade 2022 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma - Cow Parade 2022 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma 222 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Gay Pride Day 2022 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Tamayo Museum - Julio Galán by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City from SAMOS Restaurant by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma - Cow Parade 2022 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma - Cow Parade 2022 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Gay Pride Day 2022 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Tamayo Museum - Julio Galán by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec Park and Polanco District from SAMOS Restaurant by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma - Cow Parade 2022 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma - Cow Parade 2022 by francerobert2001, en Flickr

*to be continue...*


----------



## Leongname

👏 gorgeous view from the SAMOS restaurant

a nice cows parade 👍


----------



## Gratteciel

*CDMX Flowers and Gardens Festival 2022*

_Normally, this festival takes place in April; But the pandemic has changed everything. This year the festival was held in October._

_
Mexico City - Flowers and Gardens Festival 2022 - Reborn by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Flowers and Gardens Festival 2022 - Reborn by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Flowers and Gardens Festival 2022 - Reborn by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Flowers and Gardens Festival 2022 - Reborn by francerobert2001, en Flickr_


Mexico City - Flowers and Gardens Festival 2022 - Reborn by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Flowers and Gardens Festival 2022 - Reborn by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Flowers and Gardens Festival 2022 - Reborn by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Flowers and Gardens Festival 2022 - Reborn by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Flowers and Gardens Festival 2022 - Reborn by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Flowers and Gardens Festival 2022 - Reborn by francerobert2001, en Flickr​


----------



## Gratteciel

Mexico City - Flowers and Gardens Festival 2022 - Reborn by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Flowers and Gardens Festival 2022 - Reborn by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Flowers and Gardens Festival 2022 - Reborn by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Flowers and Gardens Festival 2022 - Reborn by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - President Masaryk Avenue by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Flowers and Gardens Festival 2022 - Reborn by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Flowers and Gardens Festival 2022 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Flowers and Gardens Festival 2022 - Reborn by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Flowers and Gardens Festival 2022 - Reborn by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Flowers and Gardens Festival 2022 - Reborn by francerobert2001, en Flickr​


----------



## Gratteciel

_
Mexico City - Flowers and Gardens Festival 2022 - Reborn by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Flowers and Gardens Festival 2022 - Reborn by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Flowers and Gardens Festival 2022 - Reborn by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Flowers and Gardens Festival 2022 - Reborn by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Flowers and Gardens Festival 2022 - Reborn by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Flowers and Gardens Festival 2022 - Reborn by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Flowers and Gardens Festival 2022 - Reborn by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Flowers and Gardens Festival 2022 - Reborn by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Flowers and Gardens Festival 2022 - Reborn by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Flowers and Gardens Festival 2022 - Reborn by francerobert2001, en Flickr_


​


----------



## Gratteciel

_
Mexico City - Flowers and Gardens Festival 2022 - Reborn by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Flowers and Gardens Festival 2022 - Reborn by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Flowers and Gardens Festival 2022 - Reborn by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Flowers and Gardens Festival 2022 - Reborn by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Flowers and Gardens Festival 2022 - Reborn by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Flowers and Gardens Festival 2022 - Reborn by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Flowers and Gardens Festival 2022 - Reborn by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Flowers and Gardens Festival 2022 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Flowers and Gardens Festival 2022 - Reborn by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Flowers and Gardens Festival 2022 by francerobert2001, en Flickr_
​


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Mexico city once again, Roberto


----------



## openlyJane

Stunning displays, showcasing all of the artistry and skill with gardening that is typical of Mexico.


----------



## Leongname

superb, Robert! such an amazing flower festival! I saw the flowers parade in Blankenberge in Belgium. it was a wonderful show.


----------



## Gratteciel

​


christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates from Mexico city once again, Roberto





openlyJane said:


> Stunning displays, showcasing all of the artistry and skill with gardening that is typical of Mexico.





Leongname said:


> superb, Robert! such an amazing flower festival! I saw the flowers parade in Blankenberge in Belgium. it was a wonderful show.


*
Christos, Jane & Leon: Thank you very much for your always kind comments on my thread, dear friends.*

*Day of the Dead in Mexico City 2022*

_
Mexico City - Historic Centre by francerobert2001, en Flickr_
_

Mexico City - Historic Centre by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Masaryk Avenue by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Flowers and Gardens Festival 2022 - Reborn by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Historic Centre by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Condesa District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Banamex Cultural Palace Museum - Former Palace of Iturbide - Sostenes Ortega by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


México City - Mexico Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Historic Centre by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Historic Centre by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Banamex Cultural Palace Museum - Former Palace of Iturbide by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr_​


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice photo updates from Mexico City once again, Roberto


----------

